#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-09-03
<MythbuntuGuest30> i did an apt-get update and now my remote doesnt work, shoudl i just reinstall?
<MythbuntuGuest30> if i use /etc/init.d/lirc start it tells me it cant load the modules
<Daviey> MythbuntuGuest30: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty
<Daviey> "Rebuild Modules"
<Daviey> at the bottom
<Alowishus> yeah what's with the new kernel in apt?  it's still -16?
<MythbuntuGuest30> so i did a reinstall since i had such good success with the base installer and got everything running
<MythbuntuGuest30> then i tried to use restricted-manager to enable my nvidia drivers
<MythbuntuGuest30> it cant get the file, so i went to the website it pointed to and sure enough the file didnt exist
<MythbuntuGuest30> is there a way to update what restricted-manager should be looking for?
<MythbuntuGuest30> or is that just an apt-get install update?
<MythbuntuGuest30> and then hope i can get my remote working easily
<Daviey> MythbuntuGuest30: Ah.. that sounds like a bug that will effect all gutsy users
<Daviey> not just mythbuntu, but ubuntu aswell
<Daviey> Being that it effects so many people, an update should be out soon
<Daviey> ie sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MythbuntuGuest30> so running those three commands should allow me to get the latest nvidia drivers?
<MythbuntuGuest30> and then ill have the follow the above instructions to *hopefully* get my remote to work again
<Daviey> MythbuntuGuest30: I'm not promising regarding the driver
<Daviey> but i suspect that's what it is
<Daviey> failing that, see if this helps
<Daviey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<MythbuntuGuest30> why would they delete the old deb and add a new one so quickly?
<MythbuntuGuest30> is that common?
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> I'm not too familar with restricted-drivers and nvidia tbh
<Daviey> Gutsy is unstable atm, and Mythuntu ISO is based from a snapshot of Gutsy
<MythbuntuGuest30> oh good point, forgot mythbuntu was based on gutsy
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. Finally snagged Alpha4 and it is running (with a little dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg to get it to show up on TV.
<NineTeen67Comet> But now, I try to double click the install icon and it just changes color with each click, and goes back .. Is there a script I can fire up via cli that will install?
<bendailey> Daviey, hello
<NineTeen67Comet> I tried herd 5 of gutsy and it has the same xorg issues.. Totally dies when I try to get nvidia going .. glx or glx-new ..
* NineTeen67Comet I hope Edgy isn't the best Ubuntu has to date, I really liked the potential of Feisty, and the growth of Gutsy ...
<NineTeen67Comet> Daviey: Is there a cli install for MythBuntu? .. My icon on the desktop is inop ..
<Daviey> NineTeen67Comet: no.. we are working on it tho
<NineTeen67Comet> Hummmm .. Okay .. No problem .. Like a Alternate install cd ala MythBuntu?
<Daviey> NineTeen67Comet: You can install Ubuntu alternate; then add the mythbuntu packages tho
<Daviey> <--- bed, nn
<NineTeen67Comet> Oh, that's an idea .. Gutsy has issues with my box (I've only got a tv hooked to it) .. Feisty ran "well" .. could I do that? Toss Feisty back on, then use the mythbuntu packages?
<NineTeen67Comet> G'night
<Daviey> NineTeen67Comet: before i go... the new Mythtv packages have been built for feisty
<Daviey> nn
<NineTeen67Comet> okay thank you for the heads up .. I'll toss feisty on there, upgrade to gutsy (try to get around the xorg issue) and go from there.. g'night
<defendguin> Daviey: no that wasn't the option i was looking for
<defendguin> superm1: would know
<defendguin> Daviey: overscanning is what i was talking about
<MythbuntuGuest30> base install mythbuntu works great except i cant install nvidia drivers, so i update to get my nvidia drivers working and then i cant use my remote
<MythbuntuGuest30> my remote is an hauppauge card, does this mean i should have /dev/lirc0 ?
<MythbuntuGuest30> dmesg | grep lirc has 1 line that says the device loaded and the next complains about unregister plugin
<MythbuntuGuest30> im not sure if that matters or not, maybe my issue is still that i dont have lirc0
<defendguin> mario you around?
<superm1> defendguin, only briefly
<superm1> what you need?
<superm1> quick ? i hope :)
<defendguin> nvidia card over scanning
<defendguin> i remember there was a way to get it to auto adjust
<defendguin> nvidia-settings  ??
<superm1> nvidia-settings
<superm1> yes
<superm1> only works on tv out however
<defendguin> ohhhhh
<superm1> is this dvi/hdmi?
<defendguin> i switched an hooked up to a projector and i have a black bar on the left hand side of the screen
<defendguin> using normal monitor cable
<superm1> adjust the overscan via the projector settings typically
<defendguin> hmmmm
<defendguin> dont see it there
<defendguin> ok i'm getting it
<defendguin> oh but i have bars on both right and left now
<defendguin> i could move the image
<defendguin> hmmm  ok i'm getting it
<defendguin> thanks mario
<defendguin> i wonder why the auto image messes up the size
<superm1> ya no prob
<superm1> have a good one
<tapH20guru> Long time Knopmyth user ... now have to upgrade to 0.20.2 .. I'd love to jump to mythbuntu
<tapH20guru> is it stable enought for wife and kids?
<tapH20guru> if I install the alpha... is it easy to upgrade later to beta... final?
<ubotu> New bug: #130641 in mythbuntu "Apache installed on Frontend installation" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130641
<Daviey> morning DaveMorris
<DaveMorris> morning Daviey
<Daviey> DaveMorris: demand was huge for A4
<Daviey> I provided >38Gb in just a few hours after release :o
<DaveMorris> cool
<DaveMorris> not mnay people got it via torrents though :P
<hexxeh|work> torrents are slower, in most cases
<hexxeh|work> and certainly more hard work
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> not sure i agree
<Daviey> popey was seeding from the same datacentre, and i have pushed 4Gb from home seeding
<hexxeh|work> unless there's some nasty throttling going on, a solid http download on a home adsl line is just less fussing about than getting a torrent client going, making sure all your port forwarding settings are behaving today, and waiting about for some fast seeds
<hexxeh|work> plus there are those who can't use bittorrent, e.g. it's not permitted here
<Daviey> hexxeh|work: you shouldn't need to portforward just to leech
<Daviey> only to seed
<koslow> moin moin
<koslow> is mythtv-sc supported hier
<hexxeh|work> softcams? i sincerely doubt it
<koslow> aber sacs-ng ? hexxeh|work
<koslow> https://opensvn.csie.org/traccgi/sascng/wiki/Ubuntubuild hexxeh|work :-)
<hexxeh|work> i don't say it doesn't exist, i say anyone who doesn't want to get sued doesn't discuss or support softcams
<koslow> ok hexxeh|work
<koslow> thx
<Daviey> laga: I was thinking about your WOL script
<Daviey> .. rather than wait until mythfrontend tries to connect.. why not fire off the WOL packet at frontend boot time?
<laga> Daviey: that's possible of course. however, this frontend is not a dedicated one but my main box as well
<Daviey> oic
<laga> for my dedicated frontend, i'll likely do just that and configure the mythfrontend wol support as backup
<cornel1> Still having trouble with my Hauppauge remote.  Myth doesn't respond to "Back/Exit".  irw reports receiving the button press.  I've the lircrc that myth installed, and I ran mythtv remote configuration script.  Any ideas?
<cornel1> Hi DaveMorris, how are you doing?
<DaveMorris> a bit sunburnt after fishing yesterday
<cornel1> Catch anything?
<DaveMorris> damm water magnifies and reflects the sun
<cornel1> Yup
<DaveMorris> not much tbh.  1lb 7oz.  It was a team match so we won on the day, and have a nice margin over our major rivals
<cornel1> Cool
<DaveMorris> the tide was wrong IMO for the match
<cornel1> I don't suppose you use a hauppauge remote?
<cornel1> Well, everyone suffered from the tide problem ;-)
<DaveMorris> I also draw in the worse section weight wise.  I did with the supplied red eye
<cornel1> I've no idea what that means ;-)
<DaveMorris> I used the remote with the infared 'eye' that was supplied and plugged into my tuner card.
<laga> wtf
<laga> i just thought "red eye" was some kind of fish bait
<cornel1> Not to be repetitious, but, you weren't herewhen I posted this a few minutes ago...
<cornel1> Still having trouble with my Hauppauge remote.  Myth doesn't respond to "Back/Exit".  irw reports receiving the button press.  I've the lircrc that myth installed, and I ran mythtv remote configuration script.  Any ideas?
<DaveMorris> yeah, gaim had crashed somehow
<DaveMorris> is back/exit mapped to the wrong thing, can you pastebin the lircd file?
<cornel1> lircd file, not lircrc?  Where might I find that, will find.. lircd find it?
<DaveMorris> busy atm
<DaveMorris> sorry, boss just came in
<laga> cornel1: mythtv does not install lircrc files
<laga> cornel1: also, locate lircd.conf
<cornel1> ... somewhere in install or update/upgrade, I was sure I was asked about that...
<cornel1> I also  ran a myth remote config script, I forget its name,\.
<laga> mythbuntu-lirc-generator
<laga> cornel1: it's still not mythtv thatn installed the lircd.conf/lircrc, it's a mythbuntu-specific script :)
<cornel1> K
<cornel1> pastebin at http://cornell.pastebin.com/m3c7944af
<cornel1> Anyway... there was a message I happened to save...  You should now have a .lircrc file generated in /home/cornell/.lircrc  Also, a mythtv specific lircrc is now in ~/.mythtv/lircrc
<laga> make sure the exit key is mapped properly
<cornel1> lircd has: Back/Exit                0x00000000000017DF
<cornel1> irw reports: 000000000000179f 01 Back/Exit Hauppauge_350
<cornel1> That be the problem?
<laga> no
<laga> if it shows u in irw it's ok
<laga> make sure it's in the lircrc
<cornel1> What am I looking for in lircrc,  "exit"?
<cornel1> It's not there
<ubotu> New bug: #137033 in mythbuntu "nVidia drivers for 6800GS do not download" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137033
<laga> cornel1: look for a key bound to "esc"
* Tommck just discovered that there's a ubuntu-specific channel
<Tommck> (mythtv channel, that is)
<cornel1> For the 350, there are two...remote = Hauppauge_350    prog = mythtv    button = Stop    config = Escape, and the other is button=Power
<Tommck> so... i was told to harrass superm1 :)
<Tommck> actually, I was just curious if there's still an up-to-date repository for Dapper MythTV packages
<DaveMorris> Tommck: there is by someone else, I can't remeber who now though
<DaveMorris> one of the lurkers in here
<Tommck> DaveMorris - thanks.  I'll hunt for it
<Tommck> or I could just upgrade..
<Tommck> I run Dapper Server for both backend and front end.. would it be problematic upgrading?
<defendguin> i know zaptoit is only shut off for mythtv users  is there a way to trick them into thinking we are downloading the data from a different service?
<defendguin> zap2it
<DaveMorris> personally I'd wait till gutsy is released and upgrade to that then
<DaveMorris> I't should go fine, but upgrading like that can always have a few small quirks
<Tommck> DaveMorris - I need to get SchedulesDirect stuff to work... I was using old "hamsta.net" packages for 0.20-fixes...
<Tommck> guess I could switch to SVN for now
<Tommck> hmm.. if I remove existing packages, will that try to blow out my database?
<Tommck> or does that depend on the packages?
<DaveMorris> when superm1 is awake and out of classes he'll prob be able to point you to the correct repo
<DaveMorris> I just can't remember
<DaveMorris> I've gtg now
<DaveMorris> l8rs
<cornel1> Still there laga?
<laga> yes
<cornel1> Should I have ant entry like: remote = Hauppauge_350    prog = mythtv    button = Back/Exit    config = Escape
<cornel1> the button=power config=escape started me thinking, I hit the power button, and "escape" happened.
<Timelord> Has anyone controlled a Denon Amp via 232? I would like to contol the volume from MythTV.
<laga> Timelord: quite off-topic ;) try google?
<laga> cornel1: try it
<cornel1> Do I need to bounce anything after I make the change?
<laga> cornel1: restart the frontend
<Timelord> OK.  I'll have another look.
<Timelord> Can MythTV be made to send something via the serial port from an infrared input?  (is this still off topic?)
<laga> yes
<laga> what do you need that for?
<cornel1> While I'm at, shall I remove everything that's not hauppauge_350?
<Timelord> the amp is connected via s/pdif, so the volume doesn't work.  Also i would like to switch the Denon (A/V amp) to TV when required.
<tgm4883_laptop> Timelord, I believe that it can be done
<laga> Timelord: mythtv itself can't do that. you can use lirc and execute some scripts when a button on your remote is pressed, though
<tgm4883_laptop> ^^ What laga said
<laga> yeah
<laga> what i said
<laga> ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> if you need an example, you can d/l the lircrc.mceusb file from the feisty lirc guide, and search for LAUNCHING BUTTONS
<Timelord> Thanks.  I guess i was googling for the wrong thing.
<tgm4883_laptop> guide is here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty
<cornel1> Can I comment in the .lircrc with # ?
<cornel1> .
* Tommck wonders when superm1 wakes up 
<cornel1> laga: Doesn't seem to've helped
<cornel1> Even rebooted
<cornel1> And... I've run out of time for this morning
<cornel1> TTFN, thanks laga
<laga> cornel1: use irw to find out if you used the correct button name
<cornel1> I did, I'll recheck
<cornel1> irw says:000000000000179f 00 Back/Exit Hauppauge_350
<cornel1> And I've set     remote = Hauppauge_350    prog = mythtv    button = Back/Exit    config = Escape  in .lircrc
<cornel1> bbiab
<Timelord> What is the best way to upgrade (from 2.20.0) to 2.20.2 without loosing my settings etc.?  OS is Ubuntu Feisty.
<laga> you shouldn't lose any settings. if you're worried, get a database backup first.
<Timelord> does the same apply to plugins?
<defendguin> is there any way to work around the ban by zap2it labs?
<defendguin> ahh my subscription lasts till 10/5/2007
<defendguin> i suppose they will honor that
<Timelord> I have the traball. Now what?  (Sorry, but I didn't build the system)
<tgm4883> Timelord, tarball for what?
<tgm4883> defendguin, your subscription may be until 10/5/2007, but the service has been turned off.  So it will continue to update every day, but you will not receive any new data
<defendguin> ohhhh
<tgm4883> yep
<defendguin> what a bummer
<tgm4883> agreed
<tgm4883> but SD should work rather well
<tgm4883> it also gives me a reason to fix my schedules
<defendguin> what abuses were mythtv users doing to cause them to shut off the service?
<defendguin> admittedly it was very very nice of them to give it away in the first place
<tgm4883> AFAIK, it wasn't mythtv users.  It was other "services" that were reselling the data
<defendguin> what a bummer
<defendguin> its too bad a company like fluendo can't pick up the slack
<defendguin> if they are going to turn Elisa into a tv viewing media center they are going to have to do something similar
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> although they will probably just become an approved SD software
<defendguin> 20 bucks a year is completely reasonable and i hope they hit that goal
<Timelord> upgrade to 2.20.2.  I have backed up the database
<defendguin> 15 bucks for 3 months isn't bad either
<tgm4883> Timelord, why are you trying to upgrade via a tarball?
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, whats happenin?
<Timelord> Ok. so how should I do it?
<Timelord> I downloaded mythtv-0.20.2.tar.bz2
<tgm4883> not much foxbuntu, just installing sim city
<Timelord> and extracted the folder
<tgm4883> Timelord, you should be able to upgrade from the repos
<foxbuntu> lol, which one?
<tgm4883> sim city 4 rush hour right now
<Timelord> what should I have in my sources file?
<Timelord> i'm running ubuntu feisty BTW
<foxbuntu> nice...that funny, I installed my really old school copy of Starcraft and Broodwar not too long ago
<tgm4883> if it hasn't cleared proposed yet, then feisty-proposed
<tgm4883> lol, im installing both those next
<defendguin> tgm4883  how is mythbuntu gutsy coming?
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, you rock...we should play on B.Net later
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, we'll see, I have to check how my city is coming along ;)
<foxbuntu> lmao
<foxbuntu> funy
<tgm4883> defendguin, coming along pretty nicely
<tgm4883> lots of new featurs
<defendguin> i saw the control center looks great
<defendguin> much better than using the tv to do all of that
<defendguin> tgm4883 you have to upgrade to the 0.20.2 for SD support?
<tgm4883> yea
<defendguin> was that put into feisty's apt repos?
<tgm4883> yea, it was backported to feisty, edgy and i believe dapper (by someone else)
<tgm4883> but i dont know if it has cleared proposed yet
<defendguin> ahh great
<defendguin> i'll just enable proposed
<tgm4883> arg
<tgm4883> biab
<tgm4883> back
<defendguin> 0.20.2 is the myth version in gutsy?
<defendguin> i was hoping for a way to set the box to SD through the web interface
<defendguin> hmm and i thought there would be some extra bling for the gui
<defendguin> tgm4883: i upgraded and i don't see a place to specify SD user name and password
<defendguin> duh i had to run mythtv-setup
<defendguin> :-D
<defendguin> i hope that worked
<defendguin> on the back end status of mythweb it still says my data direct subscription will expire on 10/05/2007 though  i guess that will get fixed later
<defendguin> ha ha changing the system time doesn't work well for mythtv while its playing a tv program
<superm1> i've returned
<superm1> looks like some people were looking for me above?
<superm1> Tommck?
<defendguin> i don't suppose there is an option for mythtv just to remind you to watch something.  like if you are watching tv i need to remind you that you wanted to watch this?
<ubotu> New bug: #137138 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythfrontend crashes on video playback" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137138
<superm1> haha
<superm1> that would be a good option
<needinfo> Anyone care to help with schedule recording problem?
<Daviey> defendguin: bah.. who uses livetv!?
<defendguin> Daviey: i almost exclusively watch live tv  i guess i'm home too much
<superm1> Daviey, !
<superm1> you got the mirror resolved
<superm1> vg :)
<Daviey> :)
<Daviey> bendailey's is ready, he just needs to sort out his vhosts
<superm1> Daviey, we need some idears of how to properly detect graphics cards and choose the driver to get installed
<Daviey> how does ENVY do it?
<Daviey> infact.. would it be worth bundling envy?
<superm1> ugh no
<superm1> i'm not letting envy into mythbuntu
<Daviey> What does restricted-manager do?
<superm1> what does ubotu have to say about envy
<superm1> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<superm1> restricted-manager is what is currently used
* Daviey has never used envy ;)
<superm1> it does restricted-manager --detect or --list or somethign to that effect
<superm1> i was almost thinking it would make sense to just leave an option "attempt automatic detection"
<superm1> or just give a list of drivers
<superm1> and if restricted-manager can figure it out, wonderful
<superm1> if not then you can just choose your driver
<Daviey> --check-composite Check if there is a graphics driver available that supports composite and offer to enable it
<Daviey> not really what we want
<superm1> restricted-manager -l
<superm1> is what is currently used
<Daviey> List available restricted modules
<Daviey> Hmm.. is that really what we want?
<superm1> the problem i think is that it breaks when you have more than one module available
<superm1> hence the bug that was filed earlier today
<Daviey> okay.. lspci | grep VGA ... then load the relevant module
<superm1> well cant do that
<superm1> because nvidia-glx-new
<superm1> nvidia-glx
<superm1> nvidia-glx-legacy
* Daviey isn't familair with nvidia stuff
<superm1> at the moment, its just ignoring which should be used and saying, use nvidia
<superm1> to hell with the rest
<Daviey> Is there a graphics card to driver compability list?
<superm1> that would make life useful wouldn't it
<Daviey> you'd think it had been done
<defendguin> should th default behavior of mythbuntu not upgrade the kernel?   just in case you had to build your own module for a IR receiver?
<superm1> defendguin, if you need your own module, please let me know, and we'll get it in the kernel
<defendguin> i did in feisty
<superm1> in gutsy all lirc modules should be shipped
<Daviey> defendguin: for lirc?
<defendguin> yeah
<superm1> oh interesting Daviey. see /usr/share/linux-restricted-modules/2.6.22-10-generic/modules.alias.override
<Daviey> woooooooooo
<Daviey> problem solved
<superm1> looks like that might be how restricted manager figures $things out
<superm1> well i don't know
<Daviey> y?
<superm1> i'd almost prefer to write a new class inheriting from restricted manager
<superm1> because it has some intelligence in how it parses that already
<Daviey> intelligence?
<Daviey> erm.. 6 lines of bash!
<superm1> um try 1000 lines of python
<superm1> and still that doesn't cover cases of stuff like openchrome
<superm1> which can't be detected for sure
<Daviey> i think DaveMorris wanted to work on openchrome
<superm1> how so?
<superm1> its in gutsy
<Daviey> oh
* Daviey needs to get in touch with things
<superm1> well you were gone for a good month or so :)
<superm1> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-openchrome/0.2.6+svn357-0ubuntu1
<Daviey> Uploaded By:  Mario Limonciello
<Daviey> \o/
<superm1> hehe
<superm1> i don't know, this whole mess of video drivers just leaves a fairly stale feeling with me
<superm1> and i dont know what a proper solution should be
<Daviey> Well it's something to basic, should have been totally sorted pre-edgy imo
<superm1> i have always wondered why its not an option normally during install
<superm1> especially with compiz fusion by default on gutsy
<Daviey> We also need to use the FOSS drivers, unless the grpahics card needs the non-free ones
<superm1> well no card "need" the non-free
<superm1> just runs much better with it
<Daviey> yeah.. framebuffer rocks :D
<sslashes> i am having a problem with my remote in mythtv - when i press a button - it is registered four times in mythtv - but it is not an lirc problem, as running irw shows only one event
<sslashes> any ideas?
<Daviey> lirc REPEAR option?
<Daviey> REPEAT*
<sslashes> Daviey: does nothing
<sslashes> i can sert it to 1000 and it still moves four steps in mythtv
<sslashes> sert = set
<sslashes> and as i said, irw only shows one event, even when mythtv registers four
<sslashes> it is very weird
<sslashes> i found one person in #mythtv-users who had the same problems , but no resolution
<Daviey> sslashes: Never experienced it, so i can't really help
<Daviey> might be worth trying the mythtv-users mailing list
<defendguin> re-install
<sslashes> defendguin: ?
<sslashes> is there a basis to that, or a hope?
<superm1> sslashes, this will sound odd, but is it listed 4 times?
<superm1> in your ~/.mythtv/lircrc
<sslashes> hmm - let me check
<superm1> or is it listed as irxevent in ~/.lircrc and then also listed in ~/.mythtv/lircrc?
<sslashes> it IS in both .lircrc and mythtv/lircrc
<superm1> is it listed under the app mythtv?
<superm1> or a different app?
<sslashes> it is listed under mythtv in both files
<superm1> that shouldnt be a big deal then
<superm1> i would add a REPEAT option to each one
<superm1> to improve it
<superm1> i've gotta run though.  good luck :)
<defendguin> i think i've got an issue i searched through the tv listings on my myth box and it says a show is going to be on at 830 and i know for a fact that it will be on at 7:30   what do i do if i think all my listings are on eastern time when i am in central time?
<defendguin> was that in myth setup somewhere?
<defendguin> up until a few hours ago i had my system time synced with eastern time because i made a mistake i recently changed it to central time if i ran mythfilldatabase would it correct itself?
<frank__> Is there any way to setup a wireless connection with wpa encryption in mythbuntu? It's pretty useless for me without that.
<Daviey> frank__: yes
<Daviey> frank__: frank__ sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome *should do it*
<frank__> Daviey: how?
<defendguin> Daviey: is there a way to clear the listings DB so that i can make sure to get a completely new one?
<frank__> Daviey: If you have a network connection in the first place...
<Daviey> defendguin: yes; but i'm not happy to recommend the line you need, incase i get the syntax wrong - ask in #mythtv-users
<Daviey> frank__: good point..
<Daviey> frank__: Can you not plug it in briefly?
<Daviey> or grab the debs on usb pendrive?
<ubotu> New bug: #137167 in mythbuntu "installer freezes when click install proprietary driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137167
<frank__> Daviey: yeah... I know I can get it to work. I was just testing out mythbuntu and I would have thought it would be there by default
<defendguin>  Data is already present for Sat Sep 15 2007, skipping   i get a lot of this and i think the data is wrong
<Daviey> frank__: Tis a good point
<defendguin> Daviey: could i please have your suggestion for cleaning the myth tv listings db?
<Daviey> defendguin: backup the db first
<Daviey> $ mysqldump -u mythtv -p -c > backupdb.sql
<Daviey> password from mysql.txt
<defendguin> this is just the tvlistings db right?
<Daviey> no.. the whole db
<Daviey> better to be safe
<defendguin> ok its backed up
<Daviey> defendguin: just trying to check the command .. my mysql foo is weak
<defendguin> Daviey: the backup.sql file is only 230 bytes i don't think it backed up properly
<defendguin> lol
<defendguin> apparently we used mysqldump wrong because its just a text file with the usage directions for mysqldump
<defendguin> mysqldump [OPTIONS]  --databases [OPTIONS]  DB1 [DB2 DB3...] 
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> actually.. mythfilldatabase --refresh-all
<defendguin> ahhh great
<defendguin> i don't know why i didn't see that option before
<defendguin> i ran --help several times looking for it
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey> might not work.. but try it
<defendguin> it seems to be downloading new data
<Daviey> thats good, right?
<defendguin> yup
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-09-04
<Daviey> or the mysql command "DELETE FROM program;"  ; but make sure you have a good bacup first
<defendguin> i like how myth weather now works before i upgraded to 20.2 it never worked
<Daviey> yeah.. there was a temp fix to use weather.com
<defendguin> i like how it even has the radar in there
<defendguin> thats pretty awesome
<defendguin> way better than booting up the wii to use it for weather
<defendguin> Daviey: sweet it worked shows are now being listed at the correct times
<mikeb23930> Does/will Mythbuntu support the Hauppauge HVR-950 usb hybrid analog/hdtv tuner?
<Daviey> mikeb23930: Have you tried it?
<Daviey> Sounds like there could be audio issues..
<mikeb23930> I have been trying to get it to work in Kubuntu but not much success.
<Daviey> But the picture works, it seems
<Daviey> mikeb23930: you might need to follow http://lunapark6.com/usb-hdtv-tuner-stick-for-windows-linux-hauppauge-wintv-hvr-950.html
<mikeb23930> I did.  At least I tried to follow lunapark twice.  The best I got was a very poor quality analog connection with no sound.  No digital at all.  XP finds four digital channels.
<Daviey> hmm
<mikeb23930> I'm just shooting in the dark trying to get the driver installed and working.
<mikeb23930> That's why I was hoping Mythbuntu might ship with drivers.
<Daviey> mikeb23930: I'm sorry, but i have no experiemce with the HVR-950
<mikeb23930> OK.  Thanks for your help
<Daviey> mikeb23930: trouble is, we can't add support without knowing there is a problem..
<Daviey> and it's hard for us to come up with a fix, as we don't have the hardware
<mikeb23930> I understand.
<Daviey> So... If you do find a work around - can you let us know?
<mikeb23930> I will, but count on it.  I'm not very good at this sort of thing.  I'm just trying to learn a bit by trial and error and error and error.  You get the idea.
<mikeb23930> Soulda benn don't count on it.
<defendguin> what is the default mythtv dvd player?
<williammanda> hey guys
<williammanda> how do you setup the lineup using schedulesdirect?
<williammanda> well maybe I just found it
<OpenMedia> defendguin: Should default to the Internal player.
<defendguin> mtd?
<OpenMedia> Nope "Internal"
<defendguin> k
<OpenMedia> If the GUI is the same as playing TV recordings then it is internal. Some people use Xine as it works with more disks.
<defendguin> its kind of annoying i have yet to be able to play a dvd with my box
<OpenMedia> defendguin: WHY?
<defendguin> don't know
<OpenMedia> When you got to the Optical Disk settings for DVD what is the selected player?
<OpenMedia> Can you play DVDs outside of MythTV?
<defendguin> well i tried to use ogle for a while and mtd but nothing doing
<OpenMedia> why MTD?
<defendguin> it was a binary installed by the mythdvd package
<defendguin> i assumed it was the internal player
<OpenMedia> by MTD I assume you mean the Myth Transcoding Daemon.
<OpenMedia> Do you have mplayer installed?
<defendguin> if not i can install it
<OpenMedia> try mplayer dvd:// or mplayer dvd://1
<OpenMedia> If that doesn't work you are missing libraries.
<defendguin> would that work through a ssh connection?
<defendguin> ssh -X  justin@mythserver?
<defendguin> could i run it from there to test it out?
<OpenMedia> mplayer -v null -ao null dvd://
<OpenMedia> You don't want to try and play a DVD over an X session, too much data
<defendguin> i don't even hear the dvd spinning up
<OpenMedia> Can you play Audio CD?
<OpenMedia> Also is the front end on the same box as the backend?
<defendguin> yes they are both the same
<OpenMedia> Ok. So can you rip DVDs, or play audio CDs?
<defendguin> under optical disks i dont see a section for play audio cd
<OpenMedia> Can you use your MythFrontend without the frontend? if you can't access music/dvd outside of Myth then you have other issues. Can you start a terminal and run commands?
<defendguin> i'll install bmp and see if it can play a CD
<OpenMedia> Generally mplayer should work or report some sort of error with DVDs
<defendguin> frick   the cd i am using has some stupid drm on it and i can't even read it on my laptop
<defendguin> i can't even eject it
<defendguin> time for the paper clip
<OpenMedia> Nasty
<defendguin> whats the command for mplayer to play a music cd?
<cornel1> I found the solution to my remote problem...  In my research, I generally found that there was on lircrc, in your home, and a symbolic link from, i forget where, to the one in the home.  Mine was like that.  But, somehow, sometime, mine got changed to two files.  Once I copied the one I'd been working with, all was well.
<OpenMedia> defendguin: Never used to to play music CDs.
<defendguin> lol i can't even figure out how to make bmp play a cd i'm feeling pretty dumb at the moment
<defendguin> ok i'm just going to assume something is fubared with the system and i need to re-install once gutsy comes out
<defendguin> thats what i get for installing the server edition instead of the desktop edition
<grndslm> heya... i'm trying to open mythfrontend, but this pops up and complains about not being able to connect to the backend:
<grndslm> 2007-09-03 20:52:07.206 Connecting to backend server: 192.168.1.12:6543 (try 1 of 5)
<grndslm> 2007-09-03 20:52:07.206 Connection timed out.
<grndslm>                          You probably should modify the Master Server
<grndslm>                          settings in the setup program and set the
<grndslm>                          proper IP address.
<grndslm> 2007-09-03 20:52:07.916 TV: Attempting to change from None to None
<grndslm>  ...i've set the proper ip address in mythtv-setup... and in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt & the mysql.txt in my home dir
<tgm4883> grndslm, Is the frontend and backend on the same machine?  Is this mythbuntu or Ubuntu w/ mythtv?
<grndslm> tgm4883: i figured it out... /archive directory wasn't writable to by myth user
<tazgodx> im just curious, i have a mythtv setup already, but i did a ubuntu install and then mythtv install, but is there a way i can transfer my xvid and divx files to my mythtv to watch? if so where would i put them?
<tazgodx> i tried putting them in my /var/lib/mythtv/videos folder, and it recogniszes them, but it says theya re 0 seconds long
<tazgodx> i know putting my mp3s into /var/lib/mythtv/music worked
<MythbuntuGuest93> Is anyone here?
<tgm4883> yep
<MythbuntuGuest93> I'm having a problem with the new alpha release
<MythbuntuGuest93> and I've done md5 checksum and integrity check
<MythbuntuGuest93> but I'm getting a SQUASHFS error which is a showstopper
<MythbuntuGuest93> Is it a known problem?
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> hmm, I don't see any bug's about it, although there is one question
<tgm4883> any exotic hardware?
<MythbuntuGuest93> nope
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> have you tested a gutsy cd at all?
<MythbuntuGuest93> 7600GS video card, PVR150 and HDHomeRun, and core 2 duo
<OpenMedia> Tried cleaning your CD/DVD Rom drive?
<MythbuntuGuest93> No, actually, I was running feisty with the mythtv packages before this
<MythbuntuGuest93> Haha, actually I haven't tried cleaning the drive
<OpenMedia> md5sum the disk ?
<MythbuntuGuest93> but wouldn't that show up in an integrity check?
<MythbuntuGuest93> yeah I did md5 sum before burning, and integrity check after
<OpenMedia> Should.
<OpenMedia> 64bit or 32bit?
<MythbuntuGuest93> It's core 2 duo, but to be safe I was running the 32 bit
<MythbuntuGuest93> (always have had problems with 64 bit stuff, and I don't see any performance advantages)
<tgm4883> where do you get the squashfs error?
<MythbuntuGuest93> is this working?
<MythbuntuGuest93> weird
<MythbuntuGuest93> this java IRC client isn't so good
<tgm4883> :(
<MythbuntuGuest93> anyways, i'm seeing the error in /var/log/syslog, at about 39%
<MythbuntuGuest93> "SQUASHFS error: zlib_inflate returned unexpected result..."
<MythbuntuGuest93> and then several of those
<tgm4883> hmm
<MythbuntuGuest93> and also "sb_bread failed reading block ..."
<MythbuntuGuest93> It's just such a weird problem.
<MythbuntuGuest93> Thanks for your guys help, by the way!
<tgm4883> looks like it could be a kernel bug, but most likely a cd/cd drive problem
<tgm4883> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/67159
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 67159 in linux-source-2.6.17 "oops in zlib_inflate_codes" [Undecided,New] 
<MythbuntuGuest93> checking it out
<MythbuntuGuest68> sorry, this is me again
<tgm4883> ok
<MythbuntuGuest80> anyone know anything about a "runaway loop binfmt-464c" error on boot, on a fresh install?
<tgm4883> nope, i see nothing on launchpad about it
<MythbuntuGuest68> It might be a CD/DVD rom problem, but I don't really know what to do about that...  I'm thinking it's not, since I was able to install many other distros with this drive, including feisty.
<MythbuntuGuest68> Never heard of a runaway loop problem, guest80
<MythbuntuGuest68> sorry
<MythbuntuGuest80> ugh
<MythbuntuGuest80> maybe it's a 64-bit problem
<tgm4883> well drives do go bad, could be a kernel bug.  I would try partitioning outside of ubiquity then running the installer
<MythbuntuGuest80> I heard something about a mismatch between the word size of the kernel and userspace modprobe
<MythbuntuGuest80> I'll try 32-bit Mythbuntu then
<MythbuntuGuest80> thanks
<tgm4883> Guest80, it's not a 64-bit problem
<MythbuntuGuest80> no?
<tgm4883> http://www.uclibc.org/lists/busybox/2006-August/024010.html
<tgm4883> 386 ^^
<tgm4883> http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Fedora/2005-09/3095.html
<tgm4883> also 386^^
<tgm4883> google is your friend :)
<tgm4883> Guest68, well drives do go bad, could be a kernel bug.  I would try partitioning outside of ubiquity then running the installer
<MythbuntuGuest80> yeah, but I didn't see any solutions on Google
<tgm4883> I didn't see any either, but I did see that 32-bit was having the same problem
<MythbuntuGuest80> ugh
<MythbuntuGuest80> well, thanks anyway
<MythbuntuGuest68> Hey, I found something interesting in the syslog that I didn't see before
<MythbuntuGuest68> and I've put the syslog online at http://media.eflorenzano.com/syslog.txt
<MythbuntuGuest68> umount: /target/cdrom: not mounted
<MythbuntuGuest68> that's a problem, eh!
<MythbuntuGuest68> not sure why it's doing that though
* superm1 sneaks back in
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest68, you here still?
<MythbuntuGuest68> yes, and I just figured it out
<MythbuntuGuest68> memtest86 showed ram errors
<MythbuntuGuest68> thanks for the help guys
<superm1> glad you got it sorted out :)
<MythbuntuGuest68> BTW, superm1, I'm a ISU student :)
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest68, really? :)
<MythbuntuGuest68> Awesome work with the distro
<MythbuntuGuest68> Yep!
<superm1> thx, what's your major?
<MythbuntuGuest68> Senior in CS
<superm1> awesome.  well we can grab a a beer this upcoming weekend then
<MythbuntuGuest68> sure thing!
<MythbuntuGuest68> It's on me, for all the help your packages have been to me
<superm1> sweet.  can never turn down free beer
<MythbuntuGuest68> oops, just found a bug
<MythbuntuGuest68> nvidia-glx_1.0.9631 deb was not found
<superm1> prop graphics detection is a bit iffy
<superm1> yup
<superm1> a few reports of that already
<MythbuntuGuest68> kk
<superm1> the version in the repos changed on us
<superm1> just dont install prop driver until reboot
<superm1> we'll be looking to fix it next alpha around
<MythbuntuGuest68> and then do it via CLI?
<superm1> well via the control centre ideally
<superm1> you'll find it in the myth menu system
<superm1> once your installed
<MythbuntuGuest68> sweet, thanks man
<cann> morning =)
<superm1> mornin cann
<MythbuntuGuest68> Hey superm1, I'm havin' a hard time finding the control centre...am I just stupid, or what? lol
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest68, http://www.mythbuntu.org/node/16
<MythbuntuGuest51> It's me again, disconnected accidentally
<MythbuntuGuest51> That's just not there for me
<superm1> you installed alpha4 right?
<MythbuntuGuest51> I think so, it's whatever I downloaded tonight from the downloads page
<superm1> oh i wonder if the downloads page link wasn't updated
<superm1> and just the front page
* superm1 glares at Daviey 
<superm1> when you installed, were all of the mythbuntu questions at the end of the install?
<superm1> or in the middle
<MythbuntuGuest51> At the end, I believe
* foxxbuntu superm1 thats what you get for such low wages from the superm1 linux nerds foundation
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest51, well lets see um whats another big change you can verify with - did it ask you about schedules direct in the installer?
<superm1> or zap2it
<MythbuntuGuest51> Is the polorix or the cdimages the correct one
<superm1> cdimages
<MythbuntuGuest51> zap2it, actually, I thought that was funny!
<superm1> yea you got the old one
<MythbuntuGuest51> Damn, ok
<superm1> i'll update those links, Daviey appears to have only updated the front page :)
<MythbuntuGuest51> Sounds good
<MythbuntuGuest51> thanks man, that clears up a lot
<superm1> yea there have been a significant amount of changes to the installer too
<superm1> that nvidia problem may not crop up for you
<superm1> you'll have to see
<MythbuntuGuest51> I see
<MythbuntuGuest51> I'll brb, gonna re-burn
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest81, better luck this time around, got the right burn?
<MythbuntuGuest81> I did
<MythbuntuGuest81> and now i'm getting dumped straight to a command prompt
<MythbuntuGuest81> instead of getting the livecd install environment
<MythbuntuGuest81> I'm doing an integrity check
<superm1> hopefully not more bad ram
<MythbuntuGuest81> ...which takes forever :)
<MythbuntuGuest81> Naw, I've re-run memtest and it's fine
<MythbuntuGuest81> I see, errors found in integrity check, this time it actually WAS a bad burn lol
<MythbuntuGuest81> just not my night
<MythbuntuGuest81> Gonna try re-burning
<MythbuntuGuest81> Actually, I'm going to call it a night
<MythbuntuGuest81> Thanks for all your help, I'll be back in the channel tomorrow I'm sure :)
<MythbuntuGuest81> Probably under the username ericflo or maybe floguy
<MythbuntuGuest81> Cya then
<superm1> okay cool
<superm1> night
<cann> is there anything besides xorg.conf and lircrc i should backup when i switch from my ubuntu 6.10 too mythubuntu ?
<superm1> depends on what else you set up :)
<superm1> samba and vnc and nfs are set up for you during install
<superm1> /etc/lirc/* wouldn't hurt depending on how well the automatic selection works out for you
<cann> ok
<cann> i basicly dont have anything but xorg. openbox, mythtv + plugins and mysql. and i have setup a grabber yet so i guess iam better of with a fresh mysql
<superm1> well maybe /home/, if you have anything of value there
<superm1> but beyond that i dont see much that you would need then
<cann> yepp but home is on seprate disks =)
<cann> cool
<cann> seems easy enuf then *cough*
<cann> =)
<superm1> well the only thing that seems to be biting people that i'm reading
<superm1> and hearing
<superm1> is the video driver during install
<Timelord> Anybody got winMyth to work on 2.20.2?
<superm1> i've yet to retry it myself to make sure about that though
<cann> ok ATI or NV? or both ?
<superm1> Timelord, haven't tried winmyth since about 0.17 :)
<superm1> cann, well the reports are with nvidia drivers
<superm1> so if you encounter an error, just dont install them
<superm1> and you can set them up after the first boot
<superm1> via the control centre
<Timelord> Has it been abandoned now?
<superm1> wouldn't surprise me
<superm1> if that was the case
<superm1> but i havent heard
<superm1> Timelord, if your on gutsy, you may look into mythtv-fusefs
<superm1> and then you can make a nice share
<cann> superm1: alright thanks for the tip =)
<Timelord> i'm on feisty
<superm1> cann, but if you do encounter the problem with video drivers, please add some notes to the bug
<superm1> i've only got one nvidia card myself, and didn't hit it when i tried the install a few days before we announced alpha4
<cann> superm1: offcourse
<superm1> Timelord, ah okay.
<superm1> Timelord, well if/when you move up to gutsy, you can consider looking into it
<superm1> its a pretty neat little app
<Timelord> If it worked!
<cann> mythtv-fusefs to use instead of NFS for frontends ?
<superm1> well let me try to explain what it does
<superm1> it is a userspace fuse module that connects to the mysql server and gathers the metadata
<superm1> and creates files in the mount point
<superm1> that have a sensible name showing the appropriate metadata
<superm1> so if you then in turn share that via samba or nfs
<superm1> then you can get away with on a windows frontend using it there
<cann> ahh ok
<superm1> so it can be quite useful
<superm1> keescook wrote it :)
<cann> another question, what about reaching the video directory on the backend from a seprate frontend. iam a bit confused if it is ment to work like that or not
<superm1> video like mythvideo?
<cann> yeah
<cann> sure i can just mount it via NFS but does the standalone frontend have the fuctionality to play them ?
<superm1> in the current setup no
<superm1> there may be some UPNP style announcing going on in the future
<superm1> but nothing yet
<cann> ok aand there is no way to trick it ? =)
<superm1> well i honestly haven't played with 0.20.2's upnp stuff
<superm1> its a direct backport from trunk
<superm1> so it may have some of the functionality there already, but last i heard it was just a "future plan"
<cann> alright
<superm1> but setting up NFS is straightforward enough
<superm1> /etc/exports is generated for you whenever you install mythbuntu with a backend or if you install NFS using the control centre and have a backend role
<cann> i guess i can always use mplayer on the frontend to play those files if needed
<superm1> as long as you emulate the same directory structure for media files on your frontends
<superm1> NFS is quite feasible
<cann> yeah
<superm1> okay well bed time for me
<superm1> nn
<cann> night
<Timelord> I have a wireless keyboard with some extra keys (mute volume++ volume--).  How can I get these keys to work in MythTV?
<hugolp> Timelord:  get them to work in linux and they will work in mythtv
<hugolp> my keyboard has the same keys and they just conrol linux overall volume and so they control mythtv volume
<Timelord> Thanks.  My Keyboad is the BTC 9019URF.
<Timelord> Where do I start to look?
<hexxeh|work> generally, what those extra keys does is determined by your window manager
<hexxeh|work> assuming X is aware of them, which isn't always the case
<hugolp> yes, mine were configured out of the box
<hugolp> cant help you
<Timelord> Ok thanks
<jono> superm1: ping
<laga> Timelord: fire up xev and push those extra keys. if you get output, you can make use of them with xmodmap, for example. or lineak or similar tols. i bet google is full of howtos
<mythluvr> Hi Guys
<mythluvr> Is anyone on here running the multirec branch from svn by any chance?
<mythluvr> is anyone here?
<mythluvr>  :'(
<cornell_work> I'm here, but, I'm not running the multirec branch
<mythluvr> OK
<cornell_work> And, generally, I'm an "asker", not an "answerer" ;-)
<mythluvr> I'm trying to work out a problem but trying to get my head around php at the same time........the relevent file is probably also in trunk
<mythluvr> php knowledge?
<mythluvr> Thanks anyway cornell
<superm1> morning jono
<superm1> what's up?
<jono> hey
<foxbuntu> superm1, you around?
<superm1> yes
<foxbuntu> how do I update the changelog again?
<laga> dch -v
<foxbuntu> ok
<superm1> dch is the utilitiy
<superm1> utility
<laga> superm1: i'll create a mythbuntu-trunk group for the trunk builds
<laga> if you dont mind
<superm1> its got lots of options
<superm1> laga, you mean on LP?
<laga> yes
<superm1> sure that should work
<laga> yay
<laga> :(
<laga> err
<laga> :)
<superm1> laga, i wast thinking about the trunk builds, you know what would be pretty neat?
<laga> no?
<superm1> if there was builds for different branches like multirec, but i'm not sure it would be worth the effort
<laga> yeah
<laga> i wanna do that, definitely.
<laga> at least extend debian/rules to do that.
<superm1> so name the normal trunk normally
<superm1> and maybe the other branches all have packages suffixed with the type of branch it is
<hexxeh|work> myth versions don't speak to each other, so it might open up support headaches
<laga> mind you, danielk does not want people to package up mythtv-vid
<superm1> and make them conflicting upon each other
<superm1> hexxeh|work, good point
<laga> hexxeh|work: no support for trunk packages unless it's a packaging problem
<laga> it's as simple as that
<laga> i will not be spoon-feeding anyone who insists on doing stupid things after being warned
<hexxeh|work> you miss one vital detail though
<laga> yes?
<hexxeh|work> When people know they're in the wrong, they'll waste your time by lying in bug reports
<laga> i'll come after them then
<hexxeh|work> with a rusty spoon?
<laga> with a rusty ice cream dispenser
<laga> ;)
<hexxeh|work> coo!
<hexxeh|work> also, woo. i'm almost done converting my website from ye olde to stylish and modern
<superm1> laga does this mean your close to having trunk functional :)?
<laga> superm1: the packages?
<superm1> ya
<foxbuntu> superm1, I just commited the new version based on clearlooks you might check to make sure I did it right this time
<laga> yes. just got one weird error on install the other day, but i didn't bother to track it down. should be OK ;)
<laga> i'll perform a test install later
<superm1> great cool
<superm1> we can mirror you to arpms and uk.weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org once axel gets back to me about the cron issue and then issue a big announcement :)
<superm1> foxbuntu, as I recall i might have already bumped the debian/changelog in preparation before, but i'll check
<Daviey> we've got another apt repo mirror?
<superm1> Daviey, you and axel thats it for now
<Daviey> cool
<foxbuntu> well I bumped it this time with a different version to note the upstream version
<foxbuntu> of gtk2-engines where clearlooks is
<superm1> foxbuntu, did you update the dependencies
<superm1> in debian/control
<foxbuntu> yes
<foxbuntu> so did I hose it up this time somewhere?
<superm1> well
<superm1> this version number is a mess
<foxbuntu> why is that?
<superm1> well it doesnt matter where we are basing our sources from
<superm1> our version shouldnt change because of that
<superm1> to match theirs
<foxbuntu> I thought the first part should be the upstream version number
<superm1> well yes in cases where your package comes from upstream
<foxbuntu> oh
<superm1> but this package starts in bzr
<superm1> just depends on some upstream packages
<superm1> such as clearlooks
<superm1> also.
<superm1> if you want me to submit this with you in the changelog, you need a proper email address there
<foxbuntu> and since the package is all our own...we don't do that?
<superm1> right.
<foxbuntu> ok
<superm1> okay now debian/control
<foxbuntu> should I redo the changelog then?
<superm1> you are build depending on all the gtk2-engines
<foxbuntu> yes
<superm1> you shouldn't need them for building
<superm1> only at run time
<superm1> and you shouldn't need them all?
<superm1> just clearlooks?
<foxbuntu> but when I looked around clearlooks isn't packaged on its own
<superm1> ah yes.  gtk2-engines-clearlooks - Clearlooks GTK+ 2.x engine and theme (dummy package)
<superm1> its a dummy package now
<superm1> okay so gtk2-engines is right, but dont build-depend on it
<superm1> only have the resultant package depend upon it
<foxbuntu> ok so where do I put that then?
<foxbuntu> in that file
<superm1> the Depends line below
<superm1> and if you dont need the pixbuf engine, take that out too
<superm1> and modify that description if it isn't accurate anymore
<foxbuntu> ok
<superm1> debian/copyright needs to be updated as it still references blueheart in it
<superm1> AUTHORS needs to be updated as well, to indicate the proper history of the theme
<laga> before i can create trunk packages, i need to read up on bzr and how to create branches. i need my own build tree for private use here because i require some non-standard (and possibly dangerous) patches
<ubotu> New bug: #134949 in lirc "IDs for MCEUSB2 distributed by HP" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134949
<superm1> laga, bzr branch NAME PLACE
<superm1> and then push it elsewhere
<laga> thx
<superm1> like to your ~ directory on LP
<laga> oh, i don't need to publish need
<laga> it's just for my local builds
<superm1> okay well i'm out for a bit.  foxbuntu let me know later on when you've got those things i described to you updated
<foxbuntu> superm1, I am pushing them up right now
<superm1> foxbuntu, okay well i'm not taking my personal laptop to class today, so i'll just have to look through the webif if i see anything else
<foxbuntu> superm1, sounds good just let me know
<tatters> I been trying to build from svn on ubuntu gutsy compiling seemed to go well with no errors yet running mythtv-setup I get "error while loading shared libraries: libmythtv-0.20.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" I tried adding "usr/local/lib " to ld.so.conf and then sudo ldconfig but still getting same error
<tatters> http://pastebin.com/ma1805f7
<t-ob-i> hi
<t-ob-i> yesterday i get the alpha 4 cd.. i burned it and now, while starting mythbuntu, it prints out the errormessage "error reading boot cd".. anyone an idea?
<laga> check the md5sum, make sure the disc was burned properly
<t-ob-i> ok, fine. i thought it was better to ask that is not a known bug before i burn a new one :)
<laga> :)
<Timelord> Hi.  I upgraded to 2.20.2.  Now the weather works through the GUI but not in MythWeb.  (befor it didn't work at all).  Is this a known problem?
<laga> yes
<laga> well, at least it's known to me. :)
<laga> you can file a bug if you want to
<Timelord> Ok.  I wondered if I had done something wrong.
<laga> mythweather is broken for almost everyone
<laga> ubuntu just has a patched version
<Timelord> I was kinf of suprised when it worked in the GUI.
<laga> heh
<Daviey> t-ob-i: also what mirror did you download from?
<tatters> anyone tried compiling mythtv from source on gutsy and solved the .so problem
<tatters> I been trying to build from svn on ubuntu gutsy compiling seemed to go well with no errors yet running mythtv-setup I get "error while loading shared libraries: libmythtv-0.20.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" I tried adding "usr/local/lib " to ld.so.conf and then sudo ldconfig but still getting same error
<t-ob-i> Daviey: i burned a second cd, not i think it works.. (system ist loading)
<laga> tatters: have you removed your old install? the packages?
<tatters> laga: solved it thnx I failed to add --prefix=/usr/  when configuring
<laga> that's ugly
<laga> ah well, your choice
<tatters> what u mean by ugly?
<laga> tatters: you manually installed stuff into /usr/ which is "reserved" for regular packages
<laga> mixing that can result in broken.. $stuff ;)
<tatters> ic, thnx for info
<tatters> seemed to be the only solution that actually worked
<Daviey> superm1: you like your top-posting eh?
<Daviey> :D
<laga> heh
<laga> g'night guys & gals
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, hows it goin?
<Daviey> nn laga
<alpaca> hey which commands do i run to upgrade mythbuntu?
<alpaca> i always forget
<Daviey> alpaca: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<alpaca> thanks man
<alpaca> appreciate it
<bendailey> keescook, hello
<keescook> bendailey: hi!
<keescook> bendailey: I haven't gotten my mirror up yet, but should have it shortly.
<bendailey> ok when you do shoot me the ip and I will get dns working
<keescook> bendailey: cool
<bendailey> if I am not on irc do you have my email?
<keescook> bendailey: yeah, superm1 included it; I should have the IP in about a minute...
<keescook> bendailey: 69.93.193.228
<foxbuntu> bendailey, I am getting close to having my mirror up as well
<foxbuntu> bendailey, I am in the final stages of discussion with the ISP that is offering to help
<bendailey> great
<foxbuntu> they have some serious bandwidth they are offering as well
<foxbuntu> 145MB up stream
<bendailey> great, I have support ticket in now to get my mirror online
<foxbuntu> awesome
<foxbuntu> would be nice to have all three come to life this week
<bendailey> yeah hopefully mine will be done today
<bendailey> superm1, are you around?
<foxbuntu> I supposed to hear from the ISP again later today or early tomorrow on what they want to provide
<bendailey> foxbuntu, do you have my email incase I am not on when you need dns done?
<foxbuntu> I don't think so
<bendailey> keescook, DNS is done and resolves here
<bendailey> foxbuntu, did you get my pm?
<foxbuntu> yes
<bendailey> ok
<keescook> bendailey: great, thanks
<bendailey> not a problem
<foxbuntu> bendailey, thanks, I will let you know when I am ready for DNS
<bendailey> foxbuntu, great
<bendailey> who is maintaining mythbuntu.org?
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, and superm1 do most of it
<foxbuntu> superm1, knows where its actually hosted
<foxbuntu> I am trying to work out a deal for a passive webhost so we can have a failover server as well
<bendailey> ok I was just wondering who needed to be notified so the new mirrors could get listed on the site
<foxbuntu> bendailey, I can post the new ones as well
<foxbuntu> you can email me with the url
<foxbuntu> check PM
<bendailey> go the pm
<bendailey> once I get my mirror working I will shoot you mine
<foxbuntu> sounds good
<foxbuntu> where is your located again? MI ?
<bendailey> yep MI
<bendailey> foxbuntu, I was planning on talking with tgm4883 about replicating drupal because my mirror is setup at mythbuntu.net
<bendailey> brb
<foxbuntu> oh
<bendailey> back
<bendailey> fosbuntu, I hope you didn't step on toes you should definitely pursue the passive mirror, because I haven't mentioned drupal replication yet so there may be no interest
<bendailey> s/I hope you/I hope I/
<superm1_> foxbuntu, still need a few pieces of work with the gtk packaging.
<superm1_> foxbuntu, don't want to introduce new version numbers if the package hasn't hit the archive
<superm1_> the last version that has hit the archive is 0.2-0ubuntu1, so the next one should be 0.3-0ubuntu1
<superm1_> with no entries in between
<superm1_> also, when I said history in AUTHORS, i meant that you should show the history of the mythbuntu theme
<superm1_> not of the clearlooks theme
<foxbuntu> superm1_, no I changed 0.4 to that strange one and then back
<superm1_> right but we never released to 0.3
<foxbuntu> oh
<superm1_> 0.2 was the last one in the archive
<foxbuntu> ok
<superm1_> so this upload  should be 0.3
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> I will merge all that information together then
<superm1_> also, don't modify the line by hand with your email address
<superm1_> its broken
<superm1_> only do it with dch
<foxbuntu> and put it in v0.3
<superm1_> debuild didn't work anymore
<foxbuntu> oh
<foxbuntu> how do I change it with dch?
<superm1_> well you need to set env variables for your name and email address
<foxbuntu> ok...how?
<superm1_> i dont remember the two off hand
<foxbuntu> oh
<superm1_> the man page probably explains them
<superm1_> but by modifying by hand, you messed up the spacing on it
<foxbuntu> oh
<foxbuntu> ic
<superm1_> bendailey, keescook thanks for getting that mirror all set up and working already, that was really quick :)
<foxbuntu> superm1_, I found them but how do I change them?
<keescook> superm1_: no problemo.  I love a chance to use some of my 1TB/mon limit.  :)
<superm1_> keescook, what else you use the box for atm?
<superm1_> foxbuntu, i usually set them in my .bashrc
<keescook> superm1_: everything.  :P  email, family web sites, etc
<bendailey> foxbuntu, thanks for putting the linkup
<superm1_> foxbuntu, which will take effect next time you start a terminal, or if you resource the .bashrc
<bendailey> superm1_, no problem I should have my mirror operation today sometime
<superm1_> bendailey, sweet, let me know when and i'll update the links on the site
<bendailey> superm1_, great I will let you know
<superm1_> keescook, bendailey do you guys have logins to the site?
<superm1_> if not i'll make you each one, and then you can pull out your mirror(s) in the event your near monthly BW or anything like that
<foxbuntu> superm1, Its sounding like I might have my mirror this week too
<superm1_> great :)
<bendailey> I had one back when imbrandon had the host but I don't think I have one know
<bendailey> s/know/now/
<superm1_> bendailey, okay i'll make you one then in a few
<superm1_> same email addy ok (the @inspiredtech one)
<bendailey> this monday morning on tuesday thing is killing me
<bendailey> yeah that is great
<keescook> superm1_: okay, cool; yeah, that'll be good.
<foxbuntu> superm1, how should I go about fixing the changelog now?
<superm1_> foxbuntu, well you can reincrement it using dch
<superm1_> and just fix the version number line
<superm1_> and move everything later than 0.2 around
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> how?
<superm1_> dch -e?
<foxbuntu> im getting a bad formatted header error
<superm1_> well maybe copy out the changelog entries you want to another temporary file then, delete all the bad entries, and then rerun dch -v
<superm1_> or whichever switch you want to use to generate the new entry
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> ok superm1_ now what did you mean by the history in AUTHORS?
<foxbuntu> superm1_, you there?
<foxbuntu> superm1_, catch me when you have a min
<superm1_> foxbuntu, i mean discussing that it originally used blueheart
<superm1_> and then switched to clearlooks
<foxbuntu> ok I added that then
<foxbuntu> was there anything else...I fixed the changelog also
<foxbuntu> if not I am ready for a commit
<directhex> who's smart, sexy, and awake?
<foxbuntu> I will give a call to awake
<foxbuntu> the others I can't help with
<Daviey> directhex: I'm sexy and awake
<foxbuntu> superm1_, you see anything else to change?
<superm1_> directhex, i'm smart, but not awake
<tgm4883> im smart and sexy, but im on ambian, so im not awake
<superm1_> foxbuntu, that was all i saw offhand, possibly the wording on the changelog entries
<superm1_> foxbuntu, but i'll have to see how you worded things
<superm1_> and did you do a test build?
<directhex> superm1_,  Daviey, one thing that's been concerning me about my repository is how to keep users of it aware of things they need to be aware of - e.g. if i drop a package. i had the idea of an empty metapackage, which all my packages depend on, which has a debconf notification of important messages. give me some reasons why it's a terrible idea
<superm1_> directhex, sorry i'm not familiar with your repository?  What do you host on it?
<superm1_> oh wait your the same person as hexxeh|work aren't you :)
<superm1_> well that is a bit invasive to force users to see changes every time around
<superm1_> you want to use a README.debian instead
<superm1_> and then the interested users can read the changes there
<tgm4883> directhex, why don't you go with that empty package, but dont force people to see the changes.  They can see the changes in the update manager
<directhex> superm1_, the list is on http://directhex.mfgames.com/ - basically mythtv, mono, and packages elated to the above. give or take.
<directhex> tgm4883, i'm generating .changes files, but i don't know why they aren't being picked up on by update-manager
<superm1_> well i agree with tgm4883, any relevant changes will be seen in the update-manager
<superm1_> once you fix that :)
<directhex> what voodoo am i missing to get the changes shown in there?
<superm1_> directhex, i never investigating setting such things up myself before
<superm1_> are you using Falcon?
<superm1_> to generate your repo?
<directhex> just apt-ftparchive
<sslashes> ls
<sslashes> *ignore =P
<sslashes> does anyone know how to change the base "var" directory for mythtv - so all the plugins and mythtv uses something besides /var?
<directhex> porn mail warez cd.odt
<tgm4883> ?
<directhex> <sslashes> ls
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> lol
<tgm4883> sslashes, I believe that is in mythtv-setup, you would have to change that and move everything over
<tgm4883> remember, this ^^^ comes with the Oklahoma Warranty
<superm1_> sslashes, although it might just be easier to do symlinks
<superm1_> sslashes, so that you don't have to move things around
<tgm4883> true
<superm1_> and set up permissions in the new directories
<superm1_> directhex, you might look at using Falcon
<superm1_> i thought it set up changes files in the right places for you and did a lot of dark magic
<foxbuntu> superm1_, I just commited the changes
<superm1_> ok foxbuntu
<superm1_> i'll look in a min
<foxbuntu> thanks superm1_
<superm1_> foxbuntu, okay looks good (assuming it builds and works correctly)
<superm1_> i'll test build / upload when i get home later this evening
<foxbuntu> superm1_, kewl...thanks...it looks much better than before and colors can be adjusted quite easily as well so if you think it needs changed I can do that
<superm1_> foxbuntu, you have a screenshot i can see?
<foxbuntu> sure
<superm1_> with either ubiquity or something on the control centre
<foxbuntu> one mine
<superm1_> ideally
<foxbuntu> well my themes won't apply to ubiquity for some reason on my laptop
<foxbuntu> and control centre was broken earlier
<foxbuntu> so just a min
<superm1_> control centre broken?
<superm1_> the one on the PPA?
<foxbuntu> hm
<foxbuntu> I can't get it from the repo either
<foxbuntu> says its not avail
<superm1_> its not in the archive yet
<superm1_> its in the ppa though
<foxbuntu> ok how do I get it then?
<superm1_> http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/ubuntu gutsy main restricted universe multiverse
<superm1_> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/ubuntu gutsy main restricted universe multiverse
<superm1_> actually is the apt line
<foxbuntu> k
<foxbuntu> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/ubuntu gutsy main restricted universe multiverse
<foxbuntu> err
<foxbuntu> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/ubuntu gutsy main restricted universe multiverse
<foxbuntu> ugh
<foxbuntu> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<foxbuntu>   mythbuntu-control-centre: Depends: mythbuntu-lirc-generator but it is not installable
<superm1_> you must not have universe on then?
<tgm4883> apt-get update?
<superm1_> the lirc-generator is in gutsy universe
<foxbuntu> no I do
<foxbuntu> hold on
<foxbuntu> ok I got it now
<foxbuntu> just a min to screen shot
<foxbuntu> superm1_, here is with control centre
<foxbuntu> http://imagebin.org/10248
<foxbuntu> and here is one with firefox
<foxbuntu> http://imagebin.org/10249
<superm1_> foxbuntu, so no darker color scheme then on the title bar or anything?
<foxbuntu> see i think that is my machine
<foxbuntu> you should apply it and look again
<superm1_> okay i'll look later this evening
<superm1_> that would be my only complaint towards it
<superm1_> the blue doesnt exactly "go" :)
<foxbuntu> its the same gray when in active
<foxbuntu> inactive*
<foxbuntu> but its easy enough to change later
<superm1_> i'll see later on
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> superm1_, can you help me finish up packaging that Apple Movie thing later tonight too?
<superm1_> foxbuntu, its too late for it to get into universe
<superm1_> we're past the NEW package freeze
<foxbuntu> for the public release?
<superm1_> everything in mythbuntu is supposed to be in universe, so yea its too late
<foxbuntu> oh wow
<superm1_> the last day was like 5 or 6 days ago
<foxbuntu> I didn't know we were so close to that
<superm1_> the control centre got in 3 days before, but needs to be acked by archive admins still
<foxbuntu> so when is public 7.10?
<superm1_> october is the release for gutsy
<superm1_> mythbuntu will either be october or november depending on how 0.21 is looking
<foxbuntu> but could this package be done for gutsy+1?
<superm1_> yes
<tgm4883> couldn't we stick it in the ppa?  or is that not going to be active during mythbuntu?
<foxbuntu> ok well..we can revisit that later then as other things are more tentative obviously
<superm1_> tgm4883, well here is the problem with putting it in a PPA
<superm1_> someone can't convert a gutsy install to a mythbuntu install
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1_> unless they activate that PPA
<superm1_> so the more code outside the PPA, the better
<tgm4883> could that be in the control centre?
<superm1_> activating the PPA?
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> thats just adding to sources.list right?
<superm1_> well need a nicer way to do it then that though
<tgm4883> true
<superm1_> i toyed with methods to add mediabuntu
<Daviey> can you guys try this?
<superm1_> and activate libdvdcss
<Daviey> http://uk.weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/redirect/
<tgm4883> IP mapped to: United States
<superm1_> omg, he's on to me.  he knows i'm in the United States....
<Daviey> zomg
<tgm4883> IP mapped to: Saturn
<Daviey> Hmm
<Daviey> Do we have a mirror for Saturn?
<superm1_> not yet
<tgm4883> we should get one
<tgm4883> or they can just use the UK mirror, close enough ;)
<superm1_> tgm4883, but if you look at the control centre code, i've got all of the code for libdvdcss2 and stuff in there, its just disabled in the GUI
<superm1_> because i couldnt find an easy way to enable medibuntu
<tgm4883> ah, so when we find an easy way to activate that...
<superm1_> its just uncommenting a few lines if an easy way is found
<tgm4883> can't we just use sed?
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, I want a mirror on the Moon
<foxbuntu> can you make that happen?
<superm1_> tgm4883, well you need to find a way to issue an update to the package lists then
<superm1_> without blocking the GUI
<tgm4883> sorry foxbuntu, no mirror on the moon.  The servers wouldn't fair very well in all that cheese
<superm1_> taking some UpdateManager code to do it might be feasible
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1_> i've thought about integrating UpdateManager code into it for that exact reason
<superm1_> but it is pretty involved
<superm1_> especially since update manager uses synaptic to install everything
<tgm4883> what about scripts?
<superm1_> control centre uses apt_pkg
<superm1_> which is a python package
<superm1_> kinda like how gdebi does things
<superm1_> well scripts again will block the GUI
<tgm4883> ah
<foxbuntu> superm1_, catch you later tonight
<foxbuntu> headed home
<superm1_> cya
<ericflo> Hey quick question guys, from a mythbuntu n00b...I just set up alpha 4, and got everything working
<ericflo> now I'm wondering about update && upgrade
<ericflo> mythtv and related packages are listed as needing upgrade....
<ericflo> is this right?
<superm1_> ericflo, yes
<ericflo> (BTW, I was the guy on the channel last night)
<superm1_> there was a change that fixes mythstream
<superm1_> issued right after the alpha
<ericflo> I see, cool, I'll cross my fingers and update
<superm1_> shouldn't break too much :)
<tgm4883> superm1_, I meant to ask you about that.  So what was wrong, was it something with the mythstream package?
<superm1_> tgm4883, it was a problem upstream mythtv
<superm1_> minor typo on juski's part
<tgm4883> ok, so the mythstream package is ok, i dont need to change anything in it (besides adding the orig maintainers changes back in)
<superm1_> so i issued a patch localy
<superm1_> and then juski fixed it upstream
<superm1_> just add those original maintainers changes yes
<superm1_> when you have a debdiff in, i'll be glade to sponsor you on it
<ericflo> sweet, everything worked, you guys rock :)
<superm1_> great, did you do prop drivers before install?
<superm1_> or after?
<ericflo> prop?
<superm1_> nvidia/ati drivers
<ericflo> Oh, yeah clicking that checkbox crashed my computer
<ericflo> I should have probably filed a bug
<superm1_> okay so still in alpha4 that happened to you
<ericflo> Yep
<superm1_> well there is a bug already opened for it
<ericflo> I've got an NVidia 7600GS
<superm1_> can you add the output of restricted-manager -l
<superm1_> to the already open bug?
<ericflo> Should I insert the install CD and do it from there, or just do that from this running system?
<superm1_> from this running system
<superm1_> it will be identical output
<ericflo> BTW, where's the launchpad for this?  I followed the link from the website, and it only had 2 open bugs.  I think it's another bad link.
<superm1_> http://launchpad.net/mythbuntu
<superm1_> well there are only a few open bugs
<Daviey> superm1_: can you test again: http://uk.weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/redirect/
<Daviey> (and refresh a couple of times)
<superm1_> Miror 2
<superm1_> Mirror 3
<superm1_> Mirror 1 (US)
<superm1_> Miror 2
<superm1_> Miror 2
<superm1_> Mirror 3
<Daviey> k
<superm1_> ericflo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/137167
<Daviey> IP mapped to?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137167 in mythbuntu "installer freezes when click install proprietary driver" [Undecided,New] 
<superm1_> that is the bug
<ericflo> Ok, adding output
<superm1_> Daviey, IP mapped to: US Will Redirect to: Mirror 1 (US)
<Daviey> thanks
<Daviey> will this is pretty much done
<Daviey> (it's quite nasty tho :P)
<superm1_> well functional is the only important part
<Daviey> If it's a us IP it will redirect to a US mirror (random, not RR), it it is UK it will DL from UK - rest of the world Random of all
<Daviey> superm1_: so what mirrors do we have now?
<Daviey> uk.
<Daviey> us-ca.
<Daviey> us-mi. (nearly)
<Daviey>      ^ does bendailey know it's not config'd right?
<superm1_> us-mi bendaiely said probably later
<superm1_> and then foxbuntu said hopefully later this week for us-ia
<superm1_> so for now
<superm1_> us-ca
<superm1_> us-tx
<superm1_> uk
<Daviey> cool
<superm1_> Daviey, okay well if you want to pm me your sftp pub key, i'll give you access to the mythbuntu.org acct
<superm1_> and you can drop things in place
<Daviey> okay.. i'll get this finished first
<Daviey> http://uk.weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/redirect/
<Daviey> Should show a different url for you
<Daviey> between the two current valid ones
<Daviey> (US)
<superm1_> yup
<superm1_> it is alternating among the two
<Daviey> shame laga isn't here
<Daviey> Any non US lurkers here?
<superm1_> you can probably grab someone in #ubuntu-offtopic
<superm1_> or somewhere else
<superm1_> that can double check
<Daviey> will when it's finished
<Daviey> Yeah baby!
<Daviey> refresh
<superm1_> okay yes its redirecting to the site
<superm1_> but not the URL
<Daviey> eh?
<Daviey> you mean not .iso?
<superm1_> yea if you provide an iso in the path
<superm1_> shouldn't it chop it?
<Daviey> yeah.. doing that now
<Daviey> patience!
<superm1_> and apply it towards one of those mirrors
<superm1_> haha
<superm1_> okay
<superm1_> okay
<Daviey> This is pretty much my first php eva
<superm1_> well my first python ever was this summer too with ubiquity
<superm1_> fun to pick up a new lang like that eh?
<Daviey> =)
<ericflo> Python's the best...I'm a big Python evangelist.  It's basically like writing pseudocode, only better, IMHO.
<Daviey> superm1_: hmm.. just had a worrying thought...
<Daviey> wonder if it is possible to insert arb' code via url?
<superm1_> Daviey, depends on how you write it :)
<Daviey> superm1_: i aint a php coder... ;)
<superm1_> ericflo, yea this summer its became my new favorite language
<superm1_> ericflo, i wrote the control centre, ubiquity modifications, mythbuntu-live-autostart, and mythbuntu-lirc-generator in it
<ericflo> Nice, it's really good for those types of apps
<ericflo> But I love it best for Django :)
<superm1_> never used that myself
<ericflo> Once I went Django, I never went back.  Unless forced, I'll use it for all my web programming projects in the future.
<superm1_> well for mythbuntu.org, we went to drupal for our CMS, its been a bit of a learning experience, but i've learned to like it
<ericflo> I haven't used Drupal for 2 years or so, but it's gaining extremely wide acceptance, so it's probably a good choice for a project like Mythbuntu.
<ericflo> Especially when you don't need much custom functionality
<Daviey> superm1_: http://uk.cdimages.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu-7.10~070830-i386.iso
<Daviey> whoops
<Daviey> http://uk.weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/redirect/?file=mythbuntu-7.10~070830-i386.iso
<ericflo> Anyone know if there is a bug in aspect ratio detection in mplayer?  Mine doesn't seem to be working correctly.
<superm1_> ericflo, mplayer has aspect ratio detection?
<superm1_> ericflo, i didn't even know it was supposed to, and instead use native player or xine usually
<Daviey> native player ftw
<Daviey> superm1_: ^ script working?
<superm1_> Daviey, took a few tries
<superm1_> to get the us-ca
<superm1_> it seems to like us-tx more for me
<Daviey> hmm
<superm1_> but it eventually did
<Daviey> the load on us-ca = 4.69 atm
<Daviey> i can't see why it took longer tho
<Daviey> all the php does is redirect
<Daviey> and clicking the us-ca link on the main site, seems to work fast
<superm1_> well i mean it took a few tries to make it choose us-ca
<superm1_> is all
<Daviey> superm1_: and security should be fine, as the parameter isn't interpreted anywhere, except output
<superm1_> Daviey, okay good
<keescook> superm1_: where do the -proposed things stand?  anything I can help with for it?
<superm1_> keescook, well archive admins still haven't acked the new upload
<keescook> hm
<superm1_> keescook, and i wanted to change something regarding update-notifier
<superm1_> after looking over one of the bugs that was filed
* keescook nods
<keescook> has the update-notifier change already been uploaded?
<superm1_> keescook, well i want to change it so it Recommends update-notifier | adept-notifier
<superm1_> and checks for the existance of the $unud directory in mythtv-database
<superm1_> haven't done that yet
<superm1_> but i wasnt sure i should yet since i'm still waiting on them to ack the other SD change that i uploaded
<superm1_> so probably something just that instead of [ ! -e $unud/update-notifer.blah]  it should be [ -d $unud ]  && [ ! -e $unud/update-notifer.blah ] 
<superm1_> in mythtv-database.postinst
<superm1_> that way people dont need the gnome or kde dependencies added, but those that do, get the extra functionality
* keescook nods
<keescook> I think you can just upload the new version over the old (with a newer version #).  They'll release only the newest.
<superm1_> okay
<superm1_> then i'll do that later tonight
<superm1_> i was going to do the same thing for the gutsy build too
<Daviey> superm1_: Hmm
<superm1_> no worky?
<Daviey> How do you add stuff manually?
<superm1_> in what sense?
<superm1_> scp?
<Daviey> ie.. i've added "download" folder
<Daviey> http://mythbuntu.org/download/
<Daviey> transfering is fine.. but getting something visable
<Daviey> ahh.. no worries
<superm1_> what was it?
<Daviey> directory listing is no enabled
<Daviey> http://mythbuntu.org/download/index.htm works
<superm1_> oh yea directory listing is off
<Daviey> hmm.. mythbuntu.org has a nice colourful nano
<Daviey> i've never seen nano like that
<superm1_> haha
<superm1_> i'm used to nano like that
<superm1_> all the time
<Daviey> done
<Daviey> curently i'f no param is passed it will go to Http;//$mirror/  which i think is fine
<Daviey> http://mythbuntu.org/download/redirect.php?file=mythbuntu-7.10~070830-i386.iso
<superm1_> sweet!
<Daviey> actually
<Daviey> http://mythbuntu.org/download/?file=mythbuntu-7.10~070830-i386.iso
<Daviey> works
<superm1_> yea that looks better
<Daviey> Have you had a look @ index.php?
<Daviey> it is soo *nasty*
<Daviey> I'm thinking of adding basic logging aswell
<Daviey> ie what country they are from and what mirror they got it
<superm1_> and submitting it where?
<Daviey> wherever..
<Daviey> localhost filesystem would be best
<Daviey> :D
<Daviey> just a txt file
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-09-05
<Daviey> but that is for another day, methinks
<superm1_> okay sounds good :)
<superm1_> did you update the download links too?
<Daviey> no
<superm1_> okay well i've gotta run
<superm1_> i'll be back in a few hours
<superm1_> so i'll probably catch you tomorrow
<ian_001> im trying to add vnc to the latest mythbuntu and wondered if i had to enable xdmcp?
<tgm4883> ian001, i dont see why you would
<tgm4883> ian_001 ^^
<ian_001> sorry i ran back to that machine to play with it
<ian_001> here's hoping i got it right!
<Daviey> ian_001: sorry i need to go
<Daviey> tgm4883: can you test the links before i go?
<Daviey> (the ones on the main site, should auto redirect)
<tgm4883> yea, what links?
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> yep, sends me to us-ca.cd.....
<Daviey> click again?
<tgm4883> same
<Daviey> there are currently two US mirrors
<Daviey> and US people should get spread over the two
<tgm4883> ok, after a few clicks it sent me to texas
<Daviey> sure that was the same?
<Daviey> cool
<tgm4883> yea one is us-tx
<Daviey> Well i'm pleased with that
<Daviey> time for bed methinks
<Daviey> nn
<tgm4883> night
<Daviey> foxbuntu: You just caught be.. when do you think your mirror will be active?
<Daviey> s/be/me
<frank__> I have mythtv running on a separate screen. (DISPLAY=:0.1) how can I prevent the KDE taskbar from appearing on that screen?
<foxbuntu> for anyone intrested...amazing new technology (sorry for the office topic note) http://www.break.com/index/134-gigapixel-camera.html <13.4 GIGAPixel Camera>
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, evening
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, whats happening
<foxbuntu> not much...got the GTK theme fixed
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<tgm4883_laptop> it was a little hard on the eyes before
<foxbuntu> yea
<foxbuntu> I dropped that theme and started over with the Clearlooks engine
<foxbuntu> and I am using MythStream for the first time tonight
<foxbuntu> and I do have to say I like it
<tgm4883_laptop> :)
<foxbuntu> been a few days of mind opening experiences
<tgm4883_laptop> i'll have to use that apple trailer thing when I get mythbuntu installed on my production machine
<foxbuntu> that isn't done yet, I missed the code freezze
<foxbuntu> that isn't done yet, I missed the code freeze
<foxbuntu> so it won't be part of the Mythbuntu Public release until gutsy+1
<tgm4883_laptop> I still think we should stick it in the PPA
<foxbuntu> I think I will try for that
<tgm4883_laptop> that way, 1.  If we find a way to activate that easily from the control centre then it is already in there
<foxbuntu> I have a goal after I learn the packaging stuff I am going to look into working with these unoffical add-ins
<tgm4883_laptop> and 2.  People can still activate that repo manually
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> so you plan on packaging more unofficial plugins
<foxbuntu> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> i have a list for you then
<foxbuntu> I am a gulton for punishment so I will test on my own machine and see how it goes for them
<foxbuntu> email em over to me to look at
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<foxbuntu> PM with addy
<dfear> i am having problems with the latest iso (alpha 4) - when the cd finishes loading up, all i see is a blank screen. i know the desktop has loaded because i can see it briefly when i press ctrl-alt-f1 then ctrl-alt-f7. how can i fix this prob?
<dfear>  i am having problems with the latest iso (alpha 4) - when the cd finishes loading up, all i see is a blank screen. i know the desktop has loaded because i can see it briefly see ity when i press ctrl-alt-f1 then ctrl-alt-f7. how can i fix this prob?
<foxbuntu> thank tgm4883_laptop
<tgm4883_laptop> those were the ones I was looking at, alot are no longer in dev
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, wow that streamTV one sounds scary
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, but i think it would be a pretty cool one
<foxbuntu> but I will sure look into that it sounds like a great idea
<foxbuntu> Im not sure what benifit would be gained by having an RSS feed of your recordings...can you explain?
<foxbuntu> the extender has alot of potential, I was actually talking about something similar with someone thinking of building a MythTV
<tgm4883_laptop> Well, for I, it probably wouldn't help that much.  But for someone who has the keyword recordings then it would show what they have recorded
<foxbuntu> hmm
<foxbuntu> ok, I will look into it anyhow
<foxbuntu> I really want to add this Recording extender to the top of my list
<foxbuntu> I was thinking of using it for just the oppisite purpose it was designed as well
<foxbuntu> watching for programs running long to automatically adjust the recordings so that you always have the right time slots
<foxbuntu> and then for sport events using it as designed
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, I don't know how well that would work
<tgm4883_laptop> currently it checks some website to see if it is running long
<foxbuntu> oh is that all it does?
<foxbuntu> thats suxor
<foxbuntu> I was still looking at it
<foxbuntu> oh I see..it just polls espn.com to find out if the event is still running its not looking at the TV
<foxbuntu> damn
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, I'm not sure how you could adapt that
<foxbuntu> yea...I don't know enough about CommFlagging otherwise I am sure that would produce results in that area
<foxbuntu> because I would bet to say there is a start and stop flag on a program so you could be polling for the program info
<foxbuntu> but thats still not a great way to do it either
<tgm4883_laptop> the problem with that is that the commflagg is always behind live tv
<foxbuntu> right
<foxbuntu> you would have to be inside the tuner buffer
<foxbuntu> I wonder what info is tagged on TV shows these days and how you would poll it
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, I really don't need a project like this :P
<superm1_> foxbuntu, this is def still a blue bar
<superm1_> by default
<superm1_> and a bright blue tint as accents to tabs
<foxbuntu> superm1_, I made it a little darker than the default and made the other colors darker
<superm1_> well the background color is darker yes
<superm1_> but i mean the blue bar on top
<superm1_> its bright blue defaults
<foxbuntu> ok you want the active bar color darker then?
<superm1_> well i just think it clashes right now
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> gimp me a color you like
<superm1_> i dont have a colour in mind
<superm1_> just something that doesnt clash like that
<foxbuntu> geez
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> alright...I will look at it again
<foxbuntu> does everything else look alright?
<superm1_> i'm commiting a change with a few other small things
<foxbuntu> k
<foxbuntu> I mean colorwise though
<superm1_> well i mean its that same blue used throughout
<superm1_> as long as you pick a color that doesnt clash with the grey background, the grey can work
<foxbuntu> ok...
<foxbuntu> yea its set for all active selections
<foxbuntu> hows Pink strike ya?
<superm1_> well if you get a shade that looks good that's fine
<superm1_> good luck finding such shade
<foxbuntu> superm1_, great help as always
<foxbuntu> :)
<superm1_> i try
<foxbuntu> you know what
<foxbuntu> its just a week of new things
<foxbuntu> I really like MythStream and didn't think I would
<superm1_> i haven't used it much myself yet
<foxbuntu> i got it running right now tv off
<foxbuntu> superm1_, I was gonna ask you if you knew anything about how commflaging actually works and how they poll the flags to check the program data
<superm1_> poll what flags?
<foxbuntu> the commercial flags
<superm1_> there is nothing polled
<superm1_> its all detected
<foxbuntu> hmm ok
<superm1_> there are like 4-6 methods
<superm1_> black frame
<superm1_> aspect ratio
<superm1_> network logo
<superm1_> and others i can't think of off hand
<foxbuntu> I was hoping there was a documented method of reading the metadata in the shows
<superm1_> there is no such metadata
<foxbuntu> oh
<superm1_> that tells you where commercials are
<superm1_> if there was, commercial detection would be perfect
<foxbuntu> well I was looking for for data about what program is currently running
<foxbuntu> other than the guide
<superm1_> you mean whats supplied by schedules direct?
<foxbuntu> right
<superm1_> i dont know much about the format that is provided in
<foxbuntu> I want data from liveTV
<foxbuntu> I assume its there for data protection purposes and I figure a use for it if I can read it somehow
<superm1_> there is no data provided from live tv
<superm1_> i'm assuming you are meaning the digital data provided to cable company boxes
<superm1_> because nothing is broadcast in the tv stream on cable
<superm1_> over the air there is EIT data
<foxbuntu> hmm
<foxbuntu> damn ok
<foxbuntu> I figured as much but was hoping for more
<superm1_> well if you switch to OTA
<superm1_> you can
<superm1_> but you dont get as much data as you would with schedules direct
<superm1_> you'll get 1-5 days
<superm1_> whereas SD will get you 14
<foxbuntu> no I was looking for something that will start watching a program previous to the one you want like 2 mins before its supposed to end and if the title doesn't change to the right prgram it doesn't start recording until it does
<foxbuntu> i.e a football runs long on Hero's night and Heros gets bumped by a few minutes which would in fact drop the last few mins of Heros right
<foxbuntu> I was thinking about an auto bump so the recording show sits right
<superm1_> oh
<superm1_> there has been discussion about something like that
<superm1_> but the live data isn't updated in the EIT data
<superm1_> so the only way it can be detected is heuristically
<foxbuntu> yea..which isn't a great way of doing it either
<foxbuntu> eh...it was just a thought
<foxbuntu> MythTV really puts Tivo to shame
<foxbuntu> I mean I look at my parents DVR from DirectTV and I can't stand that thing
<foxbuntu> superm1_, did you already commit so I can pull and commit?
<foxbuntu> rev 11 right?
<superm1_> yes
<foxbuntu> I just pushed it up
<foxbuntu> you should like it much better now
<superm1_> yea for the most part better
<superm1_> i dont know if its still something i'd like to call final
<superm1_> but better enough for now
<foxbuntu> oh its not final
<foxbuntu> its a steping stone to the day it all gets wrote over again to match the new theme troy_s and I are working on
<foxbuntu> certianly cleaner than the last build
<foxbuntu> superm1_, is there anything else in there you really don't like that you want me to change before we release this version?
<superm1_> nothing that i can imm see that sticks out
<superm1_> is it good for you?
<foxbuntu> I am happy with it
<foxbuntu> fits pretty well around your favorite gothic theme
<foxbuntu> :)
<superm1_> okay well i'll push it up then
<foxbuntu> awesome
<foxbuntu> I wonder if a theme engine like clearlooks will fix your tv problem
<foxbuntu> I know its a DBI thing...but just a curiousty thing
<superm1_> DPI
<foxbuntu> DPI...DBI...DVI...they are all the same...like at BBY when someone asks u if it has SUB or UBS
<foxbuntu> wait...er thats USB
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> anywho
<foxbuntu> sorry bad topic
<foxbuntu> superm1_, anyways glad to finally have that GTK thing done and just let me know where else I can help
<superm1_> foxbuntu, well that bug on mythbuntu-lirc-generator
<foxbuntu> oh the Y and C buttons?
<foxbuntu> hmm
<foxbuntu> yeah...I never got feed back on it
<superm1_> well also adding REPEAT support to mythbuntu-lirc-generator
<foxbuntu> repeat?
<superm1_> yea laga filed a bug on it
<foxbuntu> I only see two bugs on launchpad
<superm1_> foxbuntu, here you go. https://launchpad.net/~nickj-fox/+packages
<foxbuntu> thanks
<foxbuntu> I guess I will have to find out what those buttons are called on my own
<foxbuntu> since the bug poster didn't leave any info on the remote he is using
<foxbuntu> :P
<foxbuntu> laga, you there?
<foxbuntu> superm1_, I don't see anything about REPEAT support in these bugs
<superm1_> well laga mentioned it here
<superm1_> they might be filed against the source package in ubuntu
<superm1_> not mythbuntu
<superm1_> dunno
<foxbuntu> oh
<foxbuntu> well I just sent him a note about he remote info so I can track it down
<superm1_> i want to say it was just to add a --repeat NUM
<superm1_> option
<superm1_> that will automatically set that repeat value to all of the keys
<superm1_> if your entire remote is overly sensitive
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> well I will look at that one too
<foxbuntu> I mean my remote doesn't have the input and Y key he is talking about...so I need a remote to reference off of
<foxbuntu> I don't remember running across those keys either...however I wasn't looking for them
<CBiLL> cool alpha4 is out
<superm1_> CBiLL, ya
<superm1_> something not noted on the release notes for it, proprietary graphics detection crashes some boxes
<superm1_> still under investigation
<CBiLL> hrmm
<CBiLL> gonna go try it but Ill let you know if it crashes mine
<superm1_> if it does, just skip that step
<superm1_> and you can do it after install
<superm1_> but yea more notes for the bug to help track it down would be very good
<CBiLL> ok
<CBiLL> nice
<CBiLL> so I can click something and it turn into a desktop if I need to use it as a desktop?
<superm1_> should be able to
<ubotu> New bug: #126781 in mythtv (multiverse) "myth-tv failed to upgrade properly on distribution upgrade" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126781
<ubotu> New bug: #130568 in mythbuntu "nvidia-auto-select should be removed from xorg.conf for analog HD (720p/1080i) over component" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130568
<muckngrind> Hello all
<muckngrind> Having problems with control center
<muckngrind> I'm trying to get the log redirected to a text file but it isn't working.
<muckngrind> anyone have ideas?
<superm1_> which log?
<muckngrind> Just the standard output.  I tried launching using > but it didn't redirect to the file
<superm1_> well it doesnt output much to standard output in the first place
<muckngrind> I see errors, but my tv isn't displaying clearly
<muckngrind> so I thought I'd try to catch them....
<superm1_> well let me grab you the way to launch it to catch them
<superm1_> sudo /usr/share/mythbuntu-control-centre/bin/mythbuntu-control-centre
<superm1_> and hopefully errors should get caught to stdout then
<muckngrind> yea,  I get them to stdout, but can't read them.  Can I redirect that to a file?
<superm1_> that you should be able to redirect, but they might be coming to stderr
<superm1_> and thats why you havent been able to catch them
<superm1_> in which case you may want to do it like this
<superm1_> sudo /usr/share/mythbuntu-control-centre/bin/mythbuntu-control-centre 2>&1 | tee log.out
<muckngrind> Didn't think about stderr.  I'm sure that's it.
<superm1_> that will force all of stderr into stdout, and then tee it off to stdout and the log file
<muckngrind> I'll give it a run.
<muckngrind> thanks
<superm1_> what were you doing when it crashed?
<muckngrind> It's not crashing, but it won't apply settings.
<muckngrind> I change settings, and press Apply, but nothing happens.
<muckngrind> Was trying to change auto login
<superm1_> someone else was saying something went wrong with auto login too.
<superm1_> i'd like to see what the issue is here, in my VMs it's worked out as expected, as well as on my dev laptop
<muckngrind> if you are talking about on he answers page, that was me
<muckngrind> I can see errors in the teminal, but my tv res is too poor to read them
<superm1_> it may have been the answers page, maybe a bug, maybe here.  it all merges in my mind
<superm1_> :)
<muckngrind> I'm hoping to catch them and submit a bug
<muckngrind> I understand
<superm1_> yea that'd be great.
<muckngrind> I'll get back to you when I get something.
<superm1_> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #137451 in mythbuntu "lcdproc should be installed by default and configured if a VFD display is selected at remote selections" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137451
<ubotu> New bug: #134028 in mythbuntu "modify /usr/share/startmythtv.sh to check for & run user command file (ala .xsession)" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134028
<cann> morning
<superm1_> mornin
<muckngrind> thanks, mario.  That worked.
<superm1_> muckngrind, you got some output this time around? :)
<muckngrind> yes.  Submited bug.
<muckngrind> Last line is
<muckngrind> ConfigParser.NoOptionError: No option 'autologin' in section: 'mythbuntu'
<superm1_> hm, okay
<superm1_> can you attach your gdm config files too
<superm1_> from /etc/gdm
<muckngrind> yep
<superm1_> ah that would likely have been why i couldn't reproduce this, i haven't tried from a machine that was setup with the 'mythtv' user initially as the autologiner, just had a few pieces of code for what should have worked.
<muckngrind> You want all the conf files?
<superm1_> yes
<superm1_> *gdm*conf
<superm1_> because some of them override others
<muckngrind> ok.
<ubotu> New bug: #30593 in mythtv "Errors with MySQL 5.0" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/30593
<ubotu> New bug: #137452 in mythbuntu "Can't change auto login in Control Center" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137452
<muckngrind> uploaded 4 files
<superm1_> okay great thanks
<superm1_> should be able to nail this one now :)
<muckngrind> glad to help.  Let me know if you need anything else.
<superm1_> well let me just make sure i understand right, it crashes every time now upon starting
<superm1_> upon applying i mean
<superm1_> even if you dont change autologin now
<muckngrind> not sure I'd call it a crash.  nothing happens when I press apply
<muckngrind> doesn't matter if I'm changing auto login or something else
<superm1_> well except all that is spit to stderr
<muckngrind> correct
<muckngrind> i tried setting up nfs and same error
<superm1_> this user, dchriste, is it correctly spelled?
<muckngrind> yep
<superm1_> okay i'll investigate this this week
<superm1_> i'll leave some notes on the bug once i figure it out
<superm1_> i've gotta get to bed now though :)
<muckngrind> ok.  i'll keep an eye on it.
<muckngrind> thanks
<superm1_> nn
<laga> ok. i need to create a new team and not a new project to make a new ppa ;)
<Daviey> laga: cool
<Daviey> laga: can you do me a favour and attempt to dl the ISO or MD5SUM, from the link on the main site?
<laga> which mirror?
<Daviey> there is only one :)
<laga> USA,CA or USA,TX?
<Daviey> huh/1
<laga> oh
<laga> i'll stfu
<laga> on the main page, not the d/l page
<Daviey> yes.. didn't realise about the d/l page
<Daviey> cool
<laga> works
<Daviey> You are in Germany :)
<laga> i'm redirected to http://us-ca.cdimages.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu-7.10~070830-i386.iso
<laga> Daviey: ORLY ;)
<Daviey> erm
<Daviey> no you were not
<Daviey> redirected to http://us-ca.cdimages.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu-7.10~070830-i386.isoi386.iso.md5sum
<Daviey> :)
<laga> tx mirror is much faster for me
<laga> 1.12M/s
<Daviey> Currently it's set up for US people to get a random US mirror, UK people to get UK mirror and rest of the world is random of all three
<Daviey> what about the UK mirror?
<Daviey> us-ca = dreamhost shared hosting :/
<laga> 400k
<laga> or so
<Daviey> thats better than i get from there!
<Daviey> and it's my bleedin account :(
<laga> heh
<laga> meandering between 400 and 700 or so
<Daviey> i get 70k :o
<laga> heh
<laga> gnaaa.
<laga> i wanna upload the trunk packages to the ppa. dpkg-source -b doesn't produce a .changes file, though
<laga> Successfully uploaded packages.
<Daviey> woo
<Daviey> laga: gets a prize
<hexxeh|work> cake for all!
<Daviey> for being *super*
<laga> suck-up. ;)
<laga> i wonder when those packages will show up
<hexxeh|work> sod that, i just like cake
<laga> heh
<hexxeh|work> i've managed to port my website from tables, html 4, and a home-grown php backend ported hastily from a home-grown jsp backend... to css and wordpress \o/
<laga> nice
<laga> "No Currently building builds for Personal Package Archive for Mythbuntu experimental."
<laga> bah
<laga> i demand my packages to be built immediately
<monkeyBox> Does mythbuntu have kernel support for the PCHDTV 5500?
<monkeyBox> I'm getting sick and tired of gentoo and am ready to switch over
<laga> monkeyBox: if it works in normal ubuntu, it should work in mythbuntu as well
<monkeyBox> laga, that's what I'm not sure about. I'm using Gentoo right now.
<laga> monkeyBox: you might want to exercise google then
<Daviey> monkeyBox: Try the livecd :O
<laga> or search the mythtv mailing list
<laga> oh, that's a good idea, too
<hexxeh|work> looks like a cx88 card
<monkeyBox> laga: that helps b/c I can look in the ubuntu support sites
<monkeyBox> ok, found a site where a guy's got it running in ubuntu.  That's all I need for proof ;)
<laga> heh
<monkeyBox> I've already switched my laptop and my work computer over to ubuntu,  now it's time for my myth box :)
* laga prepares some theme builds
<hexxeh|work> themes?
<laga> yup
<laga> myththemes/ and themes/ from trunk
<hexxeh|work> ah, this is for your trunk build?
<laga> yes
<bendailey> good morning
<laga> morning
<bendailey> do you know why the mirrors for taken of the mythbuntu.org?
<laga> english. do you speak it?
<bendailey> yeah sorry it is too early
<laga> ;)
<bendailey> do you know why the mirrors were taken off of mythbuntu.org
<bendailey> How about that for a better question structure?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
* #ubuntu-mythtv  [freenode-info]  channel trolls and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<Daviey> bendailey: When do you think your mirror will be live?
<Daviey> oh.. it is :O
<laga> *sigh*
<laga> some debian packaging stuff makes me wanna bang my head against the wall.
<Daviey> bendailey: your mirror will start recieving traffic now \o/
<laga> Rejected:
<laga> PPA is only allowed for members of launchpad-beta-testers team.
<laga> wtf.
<bendailey> Daviey, thanks for adding me to the php script
<Daviey> np
<Daviey> laga: are you in launchpad-beta-testers?
<laga> no
<laga> PPA is open to the public now
<Daviey> well then.. i wonder why it gives that error :s
<laga> this is fucked up
<laga> if you excuse my language
<directhex|work> laga, *gently loved* up
<laga> thanks
<laga> bah
<laga> it's indeed only open to launchpad beta testers
<laga> yay, we are on phoronix.com
<laga> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NjAyMw
<laga> just a quick link to the announcement, though
* directhex|work isn't a fan of phoronix
<laga> hey superm1
<superm1> hey laga
<laga> superm1: i can't use the ppas because i'm not in the launchpad-beta-testers team :/
<superm1> laga, can you join still?
<superm1> or is it too late?
<laga> it's moderated, so i'm waiting for someone to approve my membership request
<superm1> ah i see
<laga> BTw, i knocked up some packages for myththemes/ and themes/
<superm1> for trunk versions you mean?
<laga> yes
<laga> should be usable for -fixes as well. i'm not sure if themes/ is in -fixes, though
<laga> but since they're separate packages it shouldn't matter
<laga> superm1: can you tell me how to use get-orig-source? it made a .tar.gz for me, but i'm not sure what to do with that. i'd like to upload it with dput, but there's no .changes file
<superm1> laga, you need to do a 'debuild -S -sa'
<superm1> to build a source package
<superm1> and then that makes your .changes
<laga> thanks
<laga> so many different ways...
<superm1> well debuild is the only way i roll :)
<laga> i usually use dpkg-buildpackage -S or dpkg-source -b to make source packages
<superm1> debuild is a big wrapper around dpkg-buildpackage and dpkg-source
<laga> i know
<laga> interesting. it's expecting a different filename ;)
<laga> i'll just hack debian/rules to create a different .tar.gz then
<superm1_> laga, regarding team membership, do you think mythbuntu-trunk should be part of mythbuntu or the other way around?
<laga> it's ok the way it is now
<superm1_> keescook, they finally got acked to -proposed this morning
<superm1_> perhaps this SRU will finally almost be done :)
<Daviey> superm1_: mythbuntu - check the logs :)
<Daviey> ~/downloads.txt
<superm1_> wow sweet
<tgm4883> very sweet
<Daviey> bendailey's mirror is now live
* tgm4883 just wanted to feel like part of the group, he doesn't know what is sweet ;)
<Daviey> tgm4883: sugar
<tgm4883> artificial or real?
<Daviey> artificial is bitter
<superm1_> Daviey, we can actually do some real stats with this then
<superm1_> on the important stuff
<tgm4883> white or brown?
<Daviey> superm1_: I kept it out of /var/www so it would be hidden
<superm1_> and figure out where our big audience is
<Daviey> USA?
<superm1_> well not to mention we dont have rights to /var/www
<Daviey> public_html then :)
<tgm4883> the torrents seem to be doing well
<Daviey> yep
<Daviey> The download script doesn't track downloads of the torrent
<Daviey> If you can give me a url of a .torrent then it will work
<superm1_> well the torrents are stored internally
<superm1_> in drupal
* Daviey doesn't know quite how much drupal does
<tgm4883> err, the only URL's I could give would be the links I gave you earlier
<superm1_> but torrent tracking stats are integrated in drupal too aren't they?
<tgm4883> I think our torrents have been distributed externally though
<Daviey> does /me have access to the drupal torrent stats page?
<superm1_> tgm4883, ?
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> very strange though
<tgm4883> about 30 "snatches" which I would think is downloads
<tgm4883> http://www.mythbuntu.org/bt/list
<Daviey> cool
<Daviey> So snatchers are ex-seeders?
<superm1_> um how can there be 30 snatches with so many other seeders and such
<superm1_> ah ex seeder
<superm1_> that would make sens
<superm1_> sense even
<tgm4883> lol
<tgm4883> http://linuxtracker.org/torrents-details.php?id=4490
<tgm4883> were on linuxtracker anyway
<Daviey> who upped us there?
<tgm4883> but they still use our tracker
<tgm4883> sofus
<Daviey> (http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce)
<Daviey> >:S
<Daviey> Thats ubuntu gutsy!
<tgm4883> whoops
<tgm4883> Thats what I get for trusting google
* tgm4883 mumbles to himself
<tgm4883> it's too early and I need my coffee
<tgm4883> someone probably emailed the torrent
<superm1> Daviey, did you ever end up having any luck with folks in #canonical-sysadmin?
<superm1> i saw your name pop up in #launchpad, but i was on my way out
<laga> superm1: thanks for showing me get-orig-source. very useful :)
<tgm4883> superm1, did foxbuntu fix the theme so the check boxes were easier to understand?
<superm1> laga, thank persia if you ever see him, he forced me to use it on a bzr package, and so i had to improve it and now i use it all over
<laga> cool
<superm1> tgm4883, yea it a pretty radical change acutally
<tgm4883> ok
<superm1> let me apply it and show you a screenshot
<tgm4883> Did anyone see this
<tgm4883> http://www.linux.com/feature/118668
<tgm4883> it's a  comparison of the 3 mythtv distros
<tgm4883> mythbuntu didn't win though :(
<superm1> well we're alpha, how fair is that...
<tgm4883> I know
<tgm4883> and he did it on Aug 28th
<tgm4883> with alpha 3
<tgm4883> just missed the alpha 4
<tgm4883> reading it though, our problems are fixable
<superm1> actually i think all the problems he mentioned for us are fixed
<superm1> mythstream is
<superm1> the installer is reorderd
<superm1> new gtk theme
<Daviey> we did well out of that review imo
<Daviey> we were mentioned to be better in some ways than knoppmyth
<Daviey> (which is probably the widest used myth$distro)
<superm1> http://img530.imageshack.us/my.php?image=newgtkthemeju7.png
<tgm4883> that is MUCH nicer
<Daviey> mario has been a busy bee
<superm1> well that was foxbuntu who did the new theme.  I just coached on the packaging of it
<superm1> but yes i have been busy.
<laga> nice theme
<Daviey> *cough*
<Daviey> The community development behind KnoppMyth is considerable, how many PCs can you buy with MythDora or Mythbuntu preinstalled?
<Daviey> "   "  KM forum
<superm1> do you need mythbuntu pre-installed?
<superm1> i mean really?
<tgm4883> lots
<laga> selling mythtv/mythbuntu has to be fun due to liblame and friends
<superm1> how does knoppmyth get away with that?
<laga> superm1: i''m about to join the launchpad beta testers team btw
<superm1> laga, woot
<laga> yeah
<laga> :)
<Daviey> Last i saw.. KM used the 'example' method
<laga> took me all day, almost ;)
<superm1> laga, make sure about version numbers before you dput to ppa
<superm1> always add a ~ppaX
<superm1> or ~mythbuntuX
<laga> mythtv_0.20.99+trunk14393-0.0ubuntu0
<superm1> to the end of the version number
<laga> ok
<superm1> it allows you to dput a newer revision to ppa should you need to
<superm1> without interfering with the old one
<superm1> i'm greatful dogfood isn't used anymore, because it had a few that got messed up for me
<laga> do i start with ~ppa0?
<superm1> nope
<superm1> ~ppa1
<laga> thx
<laga> so it's mythtv_0.20.99+trunk14393-0.0ubuntu0~ppa1 ?
<superm1> yea that should be good
<laga> thanks a bunch :)
<superm1> also your going to quickly realize how much ppa sucks dealing with stuff that builds upon it
<superm1> so mythplugins wants to be built against that mythtv of course
<laga> i know
<laga> i hope they'll add that
<laga> i'll make sure to bitch about it on launchpad-users of course
<Daviey> What is happening with the mythbuntu docs?
<superm1> so make sure that you add a version number depends in mythplugins source package
<superm1> so if you make it depend on say libmyth-dev >= 0.20.99
<superm1> or something like that
<laga> oh
<superm1> you'll get it working
<laga> i was just gonna wait for them to finish building
<superm1> its a matter of making sure they publish rather than build
<superm1> building is quick
<superm1> publishing is likely on a cron job
<laga> oh
<KevinOman> hello, im trying to install mythbuntu and it seems to have frozen at the Additional Drivers/Firmware page
<KevinOman> Its not actually frozen as the mouse still moves
<superm1> KevinOman, its a known issue, we've got a bug open on it.  Dont activate the proprietary drivers at this point
<KevinOman> ok thanks
<superm1> KevinOman, but if you can, can you put a few things on the bug that's open
<superm1> related to your setup?
<KevinOman> ok ill go check it out
<superm1> particularly run 'restricted-manager -l' from a terminal in the live cd mode
<superm1> and what video card you have
<superm1> its bug 137167
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137167 in mythbuntu "installer freezes when click install proprietary driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137167
<KevinOman> ok
<KevinOman> "start mythbuntu in safe graphics mode" is that live cd?
<superm1> you shouldnt need to do that
<superm1> some other people have, but shouldnt need to yourself
<KevinOman> hmm I don't see a live cd option
<superm1> just dont click the activate proprietary drivers button on the cd install
<superm1> Daviey, why does downloads.txt have mac line endings
<superm1> not unix?
<superm1>                                                   [ Read 113 lines (Converted from Mac format) ] 
<laga> do we have a mole?
<Daviey> superm1: php oddity
<superm1> weird.
<directhex|work> even macs don't use mac line endings anymore
<superm1> haha
<Daviey> Well i noticed that, and thought -bah- it works
<KevinOman> superm1: are you saying to go ahead and install or boot from the live cd first?
* laga is now uploading a package to the mythbuntu-trunk ppa
<Daviey> superm1: maybe i should insert "," to make it easier to import to OO.org
<superm1> KevinOman, i'm saying boot the live cd, run restricted-manager -l
<superm1> post that output
<superm1> and then carry on with install
<Daviey> superm1: I also forgot to change the "Downloads" page - so some would have got missed
<KevinOman> the mythbuntu live frontend?
<KevinOman> sorry im new to mythtv
<superm1> KevinOman, Sorry.  i am meaning after you boot up the live cd
<superm1> right click the desktop
<superm1> and choose terminal
<superm1> type 'restricted-manager -l'
<superm1> open up FF, and paste the output into that bug
<KevinOman> ok, im not sure if I have the live cd
<superm1> and then install as you would using the normal installer on the live cd
<superm1> KevinOman, that's the only cd we have :0
<KevinOman> ok, so boot into mythbuntu live frontend?
<KevinOman> :D
<Daviey> superm1: hmm.. maybe would should include the app 'pastebinit'
<laga> yes
<superm1> KevinOman, well you dont need to double click the live frontend
<superm1> that's only for if you have a backend setup, and dont want to install :)
<KevinOman> well I don't see a lice cd option anywhere
<KevinOman> live*
<KevinOman> maybe im blind
<superm1> the live cd env is exactly what you booted into when you put in the cd
<superm1> and were brought to that desktop with the icons
<superm1> for the installer and such
<KevinOman> right, on there is see mythbuntu, VLC GM player Firefox and Install Mythbuntu
<superm1> Right.
<superm1> so right click the desktop
<superm1> and choose the terminal there
<KevinOman> oh
<KevinOman> haha
<laga> [PPA mythbuntu-trunk]  Accepted: OK: mythtv-additional-themes_0.20.99+trunk14393.orig.tar.gz
<laga> yay
<superm1> are these different than the normal mythtv-themes?
<superm1> what's in them?
<laga> that's some of juskis themes
<directhex|work> stick mepo-wide in there too, it'd drive juski mad!
<laga> blootube, project grayhem etc
<laga> directhex|work: hehe
<laga> you're evil
<superm1> laga, where did those go? They're not on his site anymore?
<superm1> are they part of trunk then?
<laga> superm1: they're in svn
<superm1> they work against 0.20-fixes though still right?
<superm1> directhex|work, what does juski have against mepo-wide?
<laga> superm1: i don't know
<directhex|work> superm1, he hates mepo for being enormously cute
<directhex|work> he hates the theme for being a port of a MediaPortal theme
* laga snickers
<directhex|work> well. MePo is from a media portal theme, dunno how much of the rest of the theme is borrowed and/or original
<KevinOman> ok, I sent the bug report
<superm1> thx KevinOman, hope the rest of things work out well for you :)
<KevinOman> well give it a try
<KevinOman> :)
<superm1> look in the mythtv menu system for the "Mythbuntu" option after install.  you can install proprietary drivers from that afterward
<KevinOman> ok thanks
<KevinOman> Schedules direct the only way to get guide data?
<laga> i think there'll be tv_grav_na_dv grabber in the xmltv release
<laga> dunno how/if it works well
<KevinOman> I just don't want to pay for it
<KevinOman> im broke
<KevinOman> :)
<laga> it's 15 bucks or so
<KevinOman> for life?
<laga> um
<laga> www.schedulesdirect.org
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> for 3 months
<tgm4883> they are shooting for $20/year though
<laga> The cost of the service is currently US$15/3 months with a 7 day trial. We hope to lower the price by the end of the term, so recurring subscriptions are not yet offered.
<KevinOman> that would be nice
<KevinOman> im not a big fan of windows anymore but there guide data was free
<KevinOman> ok im at the main page now, everything is configured, what do I do now?
<KevinOman> when I tried to start the tv it said looks like the backend isn't working, check your ip address. What master ip addresss do I use
<laga> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<laga> ^^ read the documentation please
<KevinOman> well that page didn't really answer my question
<laga> you need to be more specfic then
<tgm4883> is the frontend/backend on the same machine?
<tgm4883> do you have multiple frontends?
<tgm4883> do you have multiple backends?
<KevinOman> no
<KevinOman> just one
<tgm4883> do you have any combination of the above?
<tgm4883> so just one machine?
<KevinOman> yes
<tgm4883> what did you set it to in mythtv-setup?
<tgm4883> your actual ip or 127.0.0.1
<KevinOman> the same as my actual ip
<tgm4883> then you should use your actual ip in the frontend as well
<KevinOman> should I use 127.0.0.1?
<tgm4883> you could try
<KevinOman> that's what I did
<tgm4883> it's been a while since I did a setup
<KevinOman> I used my ip in both of them
<tgm4883> laga, do you know if the bind=127.0.0.1 is commented out for mysql by default?
<laga> not by default, no.
<tgm4883> hmm
<laga> you can enable that in the control centre, though
<tgm4883> that may be the problem then
<directhex|work> generally, use 127.0.0.1 unless you plan on having multiple frontends. otherwise you get the mysql issue tgm4883 is talking about
<tgm4883> ^^ yea, although if you plan on having more frontends later, its easier to setup now
<KevinOman> If I use that will I be able to connect to internet?
<tgm4883> as when you add later, you will enevitably forget that it is binded to 127.0.0.1
<directhex|work> KevinOman, it's a setting that only relates to how your frontends contact your backend. and how your backend contacts your SQL server.
<tgm4883> yes, you are just telling it where the backend is, not where the internet is
<KevinOman> ok so my network config won't change?
<directhex|work> tgm4883, the big problem being home routers with shoddy DHCP servers in them making the whole thing rather sub-optimal
<directhex|work> suddenly you're looking at setting up a static ip and resolv.conf and /etc/hosts too
<tgm4883> directhex|work, thats why you either do static IP, or static DHCP
<tgm4883> my preference is static DHCP
<directhex|work> tgm4883, static dhcp rules. but most consumer-grade routers you're lucky to get it
<tgm4883> directhex|work, thats why you load 3rd party firmware :)
<directhex|work> so add "set up a dhcpd" to my list!
<directhex|work> personally i wish for hostnames rather than IPs, plus an autoresolving service like winbind or avahi
<KevinOman> ok , its still saying the same thing, I have switched both ip addresses to 127.0.0.1
<superm1> tgm4883, can you modify that front post to add the known bug for the installer freezing?
<superm1> the one than KevinOman commented on
* tgm4883_laptop looks up bug
<tgm4883_laptop> 137167?
<KevinOman> ok,  I don't know if this is still a backend problem, but when I go to live tv it says Mythtv is already using all available inputs for the channel you selected.If you want to watch an in-progress recording, select one from the playback menu. If you want to watch live tv, cancel one of the in-progress recordings from the delete menu.
<tgm4883_laptop> !bug #137167
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137167 in mythbuntu "installer freezes when click install proprietary driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137167
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, I dont need to do anything special before I post it so it doesn't reshow up on the planet do I ?
<superm1> tgm4883, just hit edit
<superm1> on Daviey's post
<superm1> and it wont show up on planet
<tgm4883_laptop> KevinOman, did you configure tuners?
<KevinOman> yes under "capture card setup"
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, added
<superm1> great thanks
<tgm4883_laptop> KevinOman, and I assume you haven't setup any schedules yet
<KevinOman> nope
<tgm4883_laptop> is /var/mythtv (or whatever mythtv directory you set) writable?
<KevinOman> I don't have 15 dollars
<KevinOman> I don't know
<superm1> just get the trial for now
<superm1> its free for 7 days
<KevinOman> its just a default setup
<superm1> you pay afterward
<KevinOman> ohok
<superm1> after the 7 days
<tgm4883_laptop> and unlike other trial offers, you don't have to call to cancel or be billed automatically :)
<KevinOman> when I click apply changes it always says no changes were made and I have to cancel
<KevinOman> when I add my tunercard and click finish it goes to the add a card menu again
<tgm4883> did it add your card?
<KevinOman> ok I thnk I've figured it out, I had to go to video sources and do the scan thingy
<KevinOman> ok tv works now
<tgm4883> yea i believe that nothing works right until you go through the first 4 steps
<tgm4883> the 5th step isn't mandatory
<KevinOman> now I am missing mythbuntu settings menu
<laga> yay, mythtv-vid has been merged
<laga> sad, opengl rendering is disabled for now
<superm1> keescook, you around?
<KevinOman> how did I lose the mythbuntu menu?
<KevinOman> is that a bug?
<superm1> KevinOman, was it there, and dissappeared?
<superm1> or never there?
<KevinOman> yes
<KevinOman> it was there
<superm1> what'd you change?
<KevinOman> umm, I set up my card and listings
<KevinOman> I think that's about it
<superm1> well that's really weird.
<superm1> i'd say close the frontend and open it up and look once more
<superm1> ?
<keescook> superm1: hiya
<KevinOman> ok
<superm1> hey keescook.  i've got the debdiff for the lirc patch all ready to go.  would you be able to give it a quick lookover, i just tested it with the udev stuff on my mceusb2, but it should work for most devices
<keescook> superm1: cool!  yeah, point me to the URLs.  :)
<superm1> should be on bug 134949
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134949 in lirc "IDs for MCEUSB2 distributed by HP" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134949
<laga> superm1: will you also modify the lircd.conf files?
<superm1> laga, what do you mean?
<superm1> the udev thing is very preliminary right now.  It just reloads lirc and stops lirc when devices are added and removed
<keescook> superm1: the udev reload isn't needed.
<superm1> keescook, it wasn't detecting the new rules for me until i did?
<KevinOman> ok I was under appearance and I changed the menu theme from default to classic, that made the mythbuntu menu dissapear
<keescook> superm1: really?
<keescook> I thought it monitored its config directory.
<superm1> keescook, if its supposed to monitor the config directory, wasn't doing it for me.
<keescook> +ACTION=="remove", KERNEL=="lirc[0-9] ", RUN="/etc/init.d/lirc stop udev"
<keescook> that means if I plug in two devices, and then unplug one, lirc will be dead.
<keescook> ?
<superm1> well currently the init scripts can't even handle more than one device
<keescook> hah
<superm1> unless you hack at them yourself
<superm1> so isn't that jumping a bit ahead of the problem?
<keescook> hm.
<superm1> and lirc would die either way in that case with its current architecture
<superm1> because with two devices you have to chain lircd processes
<superm1> across a tcp port
<keescook> oh insane
<superm1> yea, lirc really needs an overhaul in many areas
<superm1> i've brainstormed multiple ideas of how to add more than a single device to the init script, and udev, but it all turns pretty messy due to that chaining of processes
<superm1> KevinOman, you need to keep the menu layouts as default to have the mythbuntu item
<KevinOman> ok
<superm1> KevinOman, currently its only part of that layout.  If you want it somewhere in the classic layout, file a bug and i can add it to that one too.  Just indicate where
<KevinOman> I was just seeing what it did and didn't realize what it reall had done. :)
<keescook> superm1: I'm not understanding the benefit of the udev rules, then.  the lirc init script already load the modules and itself.  this is a rule strictly for detectable devices, like the various USB ones, right?
<superm1> exactly.
<superm1> the udev rule is so that you can hotplug a device
<superm1> and have lirc start and stop
<CBiLL> does it support rf firefly yet or UIRT?
<superm1> CBiLL, haven't made any changes toward either of those in this patch
<CBiLL> ok
<KevinOman> sorry to be a pain, but the guide doesn't have any data, just says unknown for everything
<keescook> superm1: can you add some comments to the udev rules detailing the issues about "only one device possible", etc, so that people wondering what's going on will have some place to start investigating?
<superm1> keescook, sure in like a README.Debian
<keescook> superm1: right, though I think it might be best in the rules file itself, in case people go looking there.
<KevinOman> have you guys seen the linux mce remote?
<superm1> keescook, i've got two useful use cases for it at least.  1) you dock your laptop and undock it a lot (this is my usecase) and want lirc to restart 2) someone accidently unplugs your receiver.  You plug it back in
<superm1> keescook, k
<CBiLL> is zap2it gone?
<keescook> superm1: true; I'm curious about the non-pluggable devices.  Also, all clients need to be restarted when lirc restarts.  :(
<keescook> CBiLL: in the old incarnation, yes.
<superm1> keescook, yea that is a bit of an unfortunate thing.  For my use case number 1, its not a big deal since i dont leave myth running on my laptop when i run around with it
<CBiLL> ah I thought it been extended
<CBiLL> oh well
<superm1> but its a step in the right direction for use case 2 at least
<keescook> CBiLL: the schedulesdirect stuff is working, though.
<laga> superm1: i've got a lircd.conf i still need to submit. was wondering if you were also modifying that part of lirc
<superm1> laga, send it to me, and i'll add it in right now
<superm1> i'm just re-updating that debdiff
<superm1> do you have it in dpatch format (that'd be pretty convenient :))
<laga> superm1: it's not complete yet, some keys are missing. i've gotta run now so i can't update it :(
<superm1> laga, okay then we'll do it in a future update
<laga> if you want to commit your changes now, don't worries. i'll get it to upstream instead
<superm1> we've still got a few weeks
<laga> yup
<superm1> CBiLL, do you have a bug opened up for the firefly or UIRT that i'm not seeing?
<tgm4883> someone should update our wikipedia page
<tgm4883> I find it suspect that Mythbuntu and Mythdora have been suggested to be merged with MythTV, but Knoppmyth has not
<superm1> haha
* tgm4883 makes himself a wikipedia badge out of tin foil
<tgm4883> WPPD, get down
* tgm4883 is policing the internet, one site at a time
<KevinOman> ahh
<superm1> actually that ip that indicated for us to merge,
<superm1> did say so for knoppmyth too
<superm1> but someone reverted the knoppmyth page
<tgm4883> interesting
<tgm4883> as it isn't like that on the knoppmyth page
<superm1> same thing with linuxmce
* tgm4883 starts tracking down that ip
* tgm4883 buys a plane ticket
<tgm4883> biab
<laga> gl
<superm1> keescook, I put a newer debdiff on the bug with some comments in the udev rule
<keescook> superm1: okay, cool
<keescook> superm1: btw, I seem to be pushing about 12G a day for the mythbuntu mirroring so far.  :)
<superm1> keescook, wow.
<superm1> looks like the demand is bigger than we thought?
<Daviey> keescook: do you have a usage limit?
<keescook> Daviey: 1TB/mon.  I'll be keeping an eye on it.
<Daviey> keescook: You can set up apache to set a cap, pretty easily
<superm1> Daviey, could you possibly put weighting into your redirect script?
<Daviey> Then redirect back to the script, which will push it to another mirror?
* keescook nods
<Daviey> superm1: yeah should be able to
<Daviey> superm1: how so tho?
<superm1> Daviey, well i haven't looked at how you choose a mirror right now
<superm1> is it just random?
* Daviey has capped the max dl speed
<Daviey> superm1: yeah.. random number - then a case statement
<Daviey> *nasty*
<superm1> Daviey, so you make it a larger random number pool, and give more numbers to one of the assignments.... but yea that is nasty
<superm1> surely there is a cleaner way :)
<Daviey> superm1: Yeah.. that's how i guessed the weighting would work
<keescook> I can handle about 3 times as much load without going over so I'm not worried (yet)
<Daviey> We could do with one more european mirror, really
<Daviey> also.. i plan to make the script check to see if the requested file exists.. That could be an issue when the next release rolls out - and not all mirrors are up-to-date
<keescook> superm1: uploaded -- thanks for adding the comment.  :)
<superm1> thx keescook, now i've got to get my git patches made up for linux-ubuntu-modules to include all of this
<superm1> too bad there is no automated way to do it
<keescook> superm1: yeah :( I'm (or rather mathiaz) is in the same boat for the apparmor modules.
<laga> superm1: did j-rod talk to you about lirc? i think they're trying to get it merged into mainline as well
<superm1> laga, yea i had a git patch for upstream done too
<superm1> he merged it into his
<laga> cool stuff
<superm1> since he's made more progress than i had
<Daviey> j-rod = Ubuntu Media Centre dev?
<superm1> j-rod = Jarod Wilson
<Daviey> oh
<Daviey> US, UK, Mexico, France, Italy, Germany, Greece, Canada, Switzerland, Poland, Czech Republic, Hungary, Finland, Latvia, Australia, Netherlands, Netherlands, Spain, Sweden, Denmark, Switzerland, New Zealand
<Daviey> ^ Those countries have downloaded mythbuntu iso *today*
<superm1> ha wow
<superm1> thats crazy
<superm1> so this language support in the installer might actually be worth having working correct he?
<superm1> he = eh
<Daviey> think so!
<ubotu> New bug: #132011 in lirc (main) "irman doesn't work" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132011
<MythbuntuGuest60> Does mythubuntu allow you to install restricted drivers like ubuntu does?
<tgm4883> ^^ good thing he stuck around for the answer
<superm1> haha
<superm1> well maybe he'll return
<superm1> Daviey, so i didnt hear back from you this morning, any update from elmo?
<tgm4883> yep, he is ticklish
<tgm4883> thats the word on the street
<superm1> tgm4883, i'm glad you bring humor to this room :)
<tgm4883> i do what I can
<tgm4883> I wouldn't have all this free time if I didn't always have to mess with Windows :)
<superm1> laga did trunk on ppa work?
<Daviey> superm1: STILL trying to get hold of him!
<Daviey> been bugging him twice daily
<superm1> haha
<superm1> maybe mail him?
<Daviey> will do after tonight
<Daviey> 5 people are currently downloading the ISO from my mirror
<sslashes> what should i do about the error 'Table './mythconverg/oldrecorded' is marked as crashed and should be repaired' from mythbackend?  it still starts and runs fine - should i ignore it or is there something i should do to fix the error?
<superm1> sslashes, you should fix it
<superm1> google for how to repair tables, or do it in phpmyadmin
<sslashes> also - is there a place i can set a base directory for ALL fis mythtv writes while it runs (including everything in /var and everything used by the plugins)?
<sslashes> fis = files
<superm1> keescook, to make something build for only specific arch's, its just like this in debian/control right: Architecture: i386 amd64 powerpc
<superm1> (Space separated)
<keescook> superm1: yup, correct
<superm1> okay cool good
<Daviey> superm1: you were quick adding the Ubuntu Teams entry for mythtv
<Daviey> "Approved" should = Yes?
<superm1> Daviey, huh?
<superm1> i think jono actually asked me to do so
<Daviey> asked you what?
<superm1> to add us to the ubuntu teams page
<Daviey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Teams
<Daviey> Yeah.. but we are "Approved" are we not?
<superm1> Yes
<chuk> on my mythbuntu alpha 4 livecd, the desktop comes up with TINY fonts
<chuk> I tried changing the DPI in the xorg.conf
<chuk> but it didnt change
<chuk> am I missing something else?
<superm1> chuk, on what kind of device?
<superm1> a tv?
<chuk> plasma tv
<chuk> 640x480
<chuk> it worked ok on alpha3
<chuk> nvidia 6200 card
<chuk> I will say the edid sucks for this tv
<chuk> so I don't know if it is picking up something fishy
<chuk> but the DisplaySize usually fixes that for me
<superm1> well the issue is the DPI
<superm1> i have the same problem on my tv too
<superm1> but dont know a workaround for it
<superm1> other than after nvidia drivers are installed
<chuk> I just installed the nvidia drivers
<chuk> with no change
<chuk> for what its worth, the font in the terminal window is fine
<chuk> its the icons on the desktop, and the text of the installer
<tapH20guru> installed mythtv on gutsy on monday the install was So smooth ... just wanted to say thanks
<laga> tapH20guru: thanks for the feedback :)
<laga> superm1: hum, mythtv packages are still not published. what Section: do you use for the -fixes packages?
<laga> tapH20guru: did you also setup mythweb? maybe with a password? did that work as well?
<tapH20guru> nope - not yet
<tapH20guru> i guess it wasn't part of the master-backend meta package?
<laga> ah, k
<laga> just wondering
<laga> tapH20guru: um, i don't know. i doubt it
<tapH20guru> it seems like it should be
<laga> oh
<laga> Depends: mysql-server, mythtv-database (= 0.20-svn20070122-0.0ubuntu6), mythtv-backend (= 0.20-svn20070122-0.0ubuntu6)
<laga> Recommends: mythweb
<laga> it should have been installed then
<tapH20guru> got ya
<laga> tapH20guru: http://localhost/mythweb/ should bring up mythweb if its installed
<laga> on your mythtv box
<tapH20guru> i'll test it when I get home
<tapH20guru> i was a long time Knoppmyth user
<tapH20guru> I was thinking that it was going to be a lot harder
<tapH20guru> it was really a clean and slick install
<Daviey> superm1: I've had to cap my mirror @ 2000 kbps
<Daviey> (UK mirror)
<Daviey> superm1: ping
<superm1> poong
<foxbuntu> superm1, hey
<superm1> evenin
<foxbuntu> I have a new add-on for the Control Centre
<superm1> what's that?
<foxbuntu> additional button config for remotes
<superm1> you've coded this?
<foxbuntu> ha
<foxbuntu> I should say idea for an add-on
<superm1> okay that's a lot more work than you are thinking :)
<superm1> not to mention UMC already has some similar apps in process
* tgm4883 hates building packages now
<foxbuntu> well...I looked at what Laga wanted and he was talking random remotes
<foxbuntu> he didn't post the Y and C button bug about anything specific
<foxbuntu> he wanted to assign them to spare keys
* tgm4883 removed the mute function from his remote
<tgm4883> seriously whats the point?  I have pause
<foxbuntu> which we can't just pick random keys and add them like that so I was thinking of using the parser we already have and morphing it a bit then using it via the CC
<foxbuntu> so it pulls in all the keys and drops the ones that we pre-define
<foxbuntu> (the dictionary)
<foxbuntu> and then give the user a choice to add more keys and, pick an app and type in the function then rebuild the lircrc
<superm1> you really gotta be careful there though, like i said apps like that already exist
<foxbuntu> ok
<superm1> to customize your keys
<superm1> your really dont want to double up the work
<foxbuntu> right
<foxbuntu> well a little research will be in order then eh?
<foxbuntu> UMC...who is that?
<superm1> remember mythbuntu-lirc-generator is currently meant to be an interim thing
<tgm4883> ubuntu media center
<superm1> the guys who are in charge of the remote control spec
<tgm4883> i believe
<superm1> on wiki.ubuntu.com
<superm1> yea
<foxbuntu> oh
<tgm4883> would it be wrong to take a shotgun to my computer?
<Daviey> So we will port UMC's lirc stuff, when they finally do it?
<superm1> well their stuff is being worked on upstream
<Daviey> by upstream lirc?
<superm1> yea
<superm1> well they are working with upstream
<superm1> standardized namespace
<superm1> etc
<Daviey> Can we join the effort?
<superm1> well i'm friendly with Arnaud and updated him on things, and handled the ubuntu side of the spec
<superm1> to benefit both teams
<superm1> but they would love any more help
<tgm4883> whats the ubuntu keyserver?
<Daviey> Where is it being tracked?
<Daviey> tgm4883: pgp key server
<Daviey> aiui
<superm1> they have a mailing list, and they update that spec, and talk on the lirc-list
* Daviey goes to read the archive
<tgm4883> i swear that my computer has really advanced AI that anything I try to do it makes sure that I can't get it done
<foxbuntu> superm1, it would appear they are tacking what we already have done
<foxbuntu> I mean they are doing the same thing
<superm1> not exactly
<superm1> they are standardizing the namespace, so that what was done isn't necessary
<superm1> with regexp matching
<foxbuntu> well they are going to make a GUI for remote config based on irexec
<foxbuntu> and that
<foxbuntu> which will be nice when complete
<foxbuntu> hmm
<foxbuntu> I think I came up with one better and more specific to our project
<superm1> well i cant write anything more intensive this release, i'm not going to have the time to do so
<superm1> fixing the existing bugs will be enough
<superm1> especially some of these harder to nail ones
<foxbuntu> superm1, you slacker
<superm1> so if you want to start to write something, have at it
<foxbuntu> ok...I'll see what I can hack together
<Daviey> Arggg!!!! Trying to throttle my mirror - and it's not playing nice
<Daviey> either no throttling at all or 10-20Kb/s
<tgm4883> what are you trying to throttle it to?
<Daviey> 2000kbps
<tgm4883> if i wanted to build outside of pbuilder, would it be dpkg --build package.dsc?
<tgm4883> Daviey, would that be 200000 then? (roughly speaking)
<Daviey> tgm4883: I'm also trying to do it without restarting apache, as there are people connected
<tgm4883> ah
<Daviey> 'reload' seems to have an effect tho
<Daviey> I've temp stopped the redirect script sending me new requests, so i need to wait for these leechers to finish before i can restart
<tgm4883> Daviey, how much do you know about packaging?
<Daviey> I need to limit this to 2.0Mbits/s
<Daviey> tgm4883: lot less than superm1
<tgm4883> hmmm
* tgm4883 bugs superm1 alot
<Daviey> tgm4883: you bug us all alot
<Daviey> :P
<tgm4883> I know
<tgm4883> I do what I can
<Daviey> :)
<superm1> what you need?
<superm1> tgm4883, ?
<Daviey> tgm4883: btw.. we have a  new mirror online
<tgm4883> I'm having some issues building a package that requires a hook
<tgm4883> or at least I thought
<superm1> what does it need a hook for?
<superm1> does it depend on a different package in your pbuilder results directory?
<tgm4883> I still can't even build it now that the package is in a repo that it needs
<tgm4883> it's for AWN, I built the main AWN package, but now trying to build the core applets which depend on the AWN package
<tgm4883> and I can't get the core applets to build
<superm1> pastebin a build log
<superm1> and i'll glance over it
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tgm4883> here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36504/ but I think I know why it wont build
<tgm4883> the packages can't be authenticated
<superm1> you have a hook in place right now?
<tgm4883> i believe so
<superm1> edit the hook and add the --force-yes
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> I think im missing something
<tgm4883> this is what I followed to make the hook
<tgm4883> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto#head-5e51532fca6153405af36a03364e03803e99edcf
<tgm4883> and this is my .pbuilderrc http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36507/
<superm1> this page is very nie
<superm1> i wish i had found stuff like this
<superm1> my hooks and pbuilder setup are so hackish right now
<tgm4883> well either im missing something from it or it doesn't work
<tgm4883> probably im missing something
<superm1> well its the gdebi building that requires the --force-yes
<tgm4883> so stick --force-yes there, sec
<superm1> there is a part on that page that explains how to use unauthenticated packages
<superm1> though
<superm1> cp -ar /etc/apt/* /etc/pbuilder/apt.config/
<superm1>     echo "APT::Get::AllowUnauthenticated 1;" >> /etc/pbuilder/apt.config/apt.conf.d/allow-unauthenticated
<superm1> that will probably also fix it
<tgm4883> ok, i just did that
<tgm4883> now can I just update my pbuilder or do I have to rebuild it?
<superm1> beats me
<tgm4883> i'll try an update
<superm1> i wonder if i should redo all my pbuilders
<superm1> i really like this setup
<superm1> especially that hook that runs a shell when build fails
<tgm4883> hmm
<superm1> okay i got class, gotta run
<tgm4883> later
<alpaca> hey all
<alpaca> question regarding upgrading my mythbuntu install
<alpaca> do i need to overwrite /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<alpaca> http://pastebin.ca/683079
<alpaca> anyone with an idea?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-09-06
<alpaca> man i dont want to ruin things oh well i will wait
<foxbuntu> alpaca, no you don't have to
<foxbuntu> and if u you it make a backup you can restore from
<alpaca> bummer
<alpaca> i looked at the file and just overwrote it
<alpaca> damn
<alpaca> nothing else was overwritten
<foxbuntu> alpaca, you can restore it no big deal
<alpaca> i
<alpaca> i'm signing up for schedules direct right now
<alpaca> in the process of doing the mythbuntu gui setup
<alpaca> the 5 steps in the admin screen
<foxbuntu> ah
<foxbuntu> you should see a file /etc/lirc/hardware.conf-old or something similar...just cp it right over the top of the working one
<foxbuntu> so something like $sudo cp /etc/lirc/hardware.conf-old /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<alpaca> hmm
<alpaca> how do i use all of the new fun features
<alpaca> like easy installation of plugins
<alpaca> mythstream
<alpaca> etc
<alpaca> and the lirc auto-setup
<tgm4883> alpaca, what do you mean?
<alpaca> the front page of mythbuntu.org
<alpaca> mentions mythstream
<alpaca> plugins
<alpaca> etc
<alpaca> i'd heard a few weeks ago about the lirc setup wizard that was being worked on
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> so you have mythbuntu installed?
<tgm4883_laptop> Daviey, what mirror?
<Daviey> tgm4883_laptop: ubuntu-uk loco
<alpaca> tgm4883: i've had mythbuntu installed for quite a bit now - just upgrading since schedulesdirect is in place now
<alpaca> and now since upgrading trying to get my remote to work properly again - and my digital cable is not working
<foxbuntu> alpaca, you don't have to use the CD to upgarde for our releases
<foxbuntu> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<foxbuntu> that will fully upgrade a running machine
<alpaca> yeah i did that
<foxbuntu> ok
<alpaca> have been doing that ;)
<foxbuntu> it sounded like you were using the CD
<alpaca> ahh
<alpaca> how do i access this "Control Center"?
<foxbuntu> sudo mythbuntu-control-centre
<alpaca> hmm
<alpaca> sudo: mythbuntu-control-centre: command not found
<foxbuntu> then its not installed
<alpaca> awesome hah
<alpaca> yeah hmm
<foxbuntu> sudo apt-get install mythbuntu-control-centre
<alpaca> thanks
<alpaca> any other packages i might need to apt-get since i am upgrading to alpha 4?
<foxbuntu> not that I know off hand
<alpaca> alright great
<alpaca> what do most people do for lirc?
<alpaca> my remote was working, however it seems to no longer function and I didn't know if I could make a better lirc file for my remote
<alpaca> since I wasnt able to rewind videos
<tgm4883_laptop> alpaca, I don't see why your remote would cease to function, unless.....
<tgm4883_laptop> You may have to go though the lirc setup again if the kernel has changed
<alpaca> yes - > i overwrote a file
<alpaca> i figured I might as well setup lirc myself this time
<alpaca> get all my buttons proper
<mikec> Can I use an existing raid volume on Mythbuntu 7.10 Alpha 4 ?
<mikec> would I just ignore the volumes, let the backend setup as it will then reconfigure where it stores it's data ?
<Tari__> should work
<Tari__> I did something similar with a spare drive
<mikec> Thanks, gonna go try it.
<monkeyBox> Hi all! I just switched from gentoo+mythtv to mythbuntu :-)
<superm1> hi monkeyBox
<superm1> things working out thus far :)?
<monkeyBox> superm1, so far.   working on getting my PCHDTV working
<monkeyBox> I just figured out how to get synaptic running so I could install gcc (the pchdtv drivers require gcc)
<superm1> the drivers for which variation of pchdtv?
<superm1> not supported by cx88_dvb?
<monkeyBox> superm1,  5500
<monkeyBox> I guess that's true, I forgot the newer kernels supported it natively :-p
<superm1> yea i had thought that used the cx88 driver
<superm1> should have automatically loaded upon its own too via hotplug
<monkeyBox> heh, yeah.. looks like the modules are loaded already :-P
<monkeyBox> this is too easy
* monkeyBox knocks on wood
<monkeyBox> I'm used to the pain of doing everything yourself in gentoo
<superm1> haha that's where i came from too
<monkeyBox> what's the best vnc viewer to use?
<superm1> any vnc viewer will do
<superm1> xvnc4viewer is what i've been using
<monkeyBox> What's the difference between mythtv-setup and mythtvsetup.real ?
<monkeyBox> I guess I need to be using the .real ones
<superm1> No
<superm1> use mythtv-setup
<superm1> it is a wrapper script
<superm1> that will stop mythbackend first
<superm1> and then do mythfilldatabase and restart mythbackend
<mikec> Just wanted to say mythbuntu rocks - setup a master backend, and 3 frontends in < 1 hour - and *everything* works.
<mikec> fist time I've had an install go so smoothlhy
<mikec> err smoothly
<andruk> !lirc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tgm4883_laptop> andruk, i know about lirc how can I help :)
<andruk> tgm4883_laptop: i just have a few general n00b questions, feel free to point me to a good faq: do i have to build lirc into my ubuntu feisty kernel, and does that mean that i need to rebuild them every time a kernel upgrade comes out?
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<tgm4883_laptop> !guide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guide - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tgm4883_laptop> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty
<tgm4883_laptop> andruk ^^^
<andruk> tgm4883_laptop: is there a way to build lirc modules into the kernel itself?
<tgm4883_laptop> well i think you would have to recompile the kernel
<andruk> as in, ubuntu releases their updates with lirc already built-in?
<tgm4883_laptop> which is no fun
<andruk> exactly...
<andruk> i think i remember having to rebuild ivtv drivers into the kernel, but then ubuntu released feisty with ivtv built-in...and i was wondering if there was a good reason they haven't done so with lirc (other than it increases the number of times one has to reboot after an update, becoming more like windows).
<monkeyBox> hmm... any ideas why I wouldn't be having any text show up on my mythfrontend menus?
<tgm4883_laptop> andruk, I do not know
<tgm4883_laptop> maybe because If they did, then lirc wouldn't get updated frequently
<tgm4883_laptop> although that is just speculationo
<monkeyBox> I had to change my driver to i810 so I could get widescreen, it seems that when I use that, I loose my text menus
<monkeyBox> Could it be the fact that I'm running my display @ 1080p?
* tgm4883_laptop shrugs
<tgm4883_laptop> I do now know
<monkeyBox> ah,  looks like I have to use a "wide" theme
<monkeyBox> :)
<monkeyBox> hard to select the wide theme though when I couldn't see the menus :-p
<monkeyBox> was able to do it blindly though
<monkeyBox>  well, looks like it all works,  it was easier to get set up than last time, that's for sure.  The challenge for me is QAM channel scanning, and manually labelling all the channels :-P
<superm1> monkeyBox, as long as they are labeled identical to your info from SD, things work right
<foxbuntu> superm1, I blame you
<superm1> huh?
<foxbuntu> pm
<mactenchi> hello everyone
<mactenchi> just curious, what happens after the proposed phase?
<superm1> mactenchi, the packages get released to feisty-updates
<superm1> and edgy-updates
<superm1> there are a few steps between proposed and updates that get handled regarding testing
<mactenchi> i was afraid there would be a second round of proposed
<superm1> well there was a second proposed update
<superm1> to cover a few things that got caught after the first proposed
<mactenchi> so it should be hitting updates in the next few days?
<superm1> which cover the exact reason for proposed to exist in the first place, so not everyone will be hit by it
<superm1> should have hit yesterday or so
<superm1> or today
<mactenchi> hmm
<mactenchi> i'll keep an eye out then
<superm1> well depending on when you installed the proposed update, it may have been your first one
<superm1> very possible
<mactenchi> oh, i haven't been using proposed
<mactenchi> i'm waiting for the final release
<superm1> well the current update in proposed will be copied over as a final release provided no more issues come up
<Daviey> superm1: go to bed
<laga> ppa builds seem to work for me now
<laga> yay
<laga> https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu-trunk/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<DaveMorris> mythvideo for me uses mplayer to output, however when I check the ac3 passthrough in mythtv it dosen't get reflected in the mplayer settings to launch.  I manually had to add the flag, is this experienced by others?  If so I'll look at patching it, as I assume it stored in the db so should just be 1 sql line
<laga> DaveMorris: is this a problem encountered by you?
<directhex|work> DaveMorris, that's normal. mplayer uses its own settings
<Daviey> DaveMorris: Did you have an success getting work to be a mirror? :D
<DaveMorris> Daviey: they've taken the XServe away to put vmware ontop of Mac OSX since we had to wait for a few weeks for EFI support to be add to the kernel :(
<DaveMorris> laga: yes
<Daviey> DaveMorris: Arg!
<Daviey> We are trying to get canonical hosting aswell now
<DaveMorris> directhex|work: Yes mplayer uses it's own settings, however myth provides the player command, so it can be added to the command string by myth if it seems appropriate.
<DaveMorris> we've had 2 people join the mythbuntu facebook group along with me an superm1
<laga> DaveMorris: i wouldn't automatigally patch the mplayer command line. people might have disabled ac3 passthrough for  mplayer for a reason
<Daviey> facebook..  what is this?
<directhex|work> DaveMorris, it could do, but it could also be seen as presumptive. there may be a reason you're using mplayer and not Internal. and why stop at mplayer - what about people using Xine or VLC for playback?
<DaveMorris> I wrongly assumed that it was working for me when I set it up, I'll highlight the fact in the manual instead then
<NineTeen67Comet> Is there any way to get a copy of Mythbuntu 7.04 edition? Both Ubuntu Gutsy and Mythbuntu 7.10 don't seem to enjoy s-video.
<directhex|work> DaveMorris, why not switch to Internal by default? that way it's a single setting that works for everything - be it myth itself or playing a dvd or watching an ogm
* NineTeen67Comet Nvidia 5700LE AGP video
<DaveMorris> I'm not sure why I switched to mplayer from the internal one.
<directhex|work> i had some crash bugs on ogm files with internal, but those are patched
<directhex|work> and in general, ogm support is poor for internal. but who actually uses ogm?
<Daviey> Was 'popey' just in here?
<DaveMorris>  yeah
<DaveMorris> (14:21:51) Daviey left the room.
<DaveMorris> (14:22:48) popey [n=alan@ubuntu/member/popey]  entered the room.
<DaveMorris> (14:23:01) popey left the room.
<DaveMorris> (14:30:07) Daviey [n=dave@ubuntu/member/daviey]  entered the room.
<Daviey> :)
<DaveMorris> You hacked his box then ;)
<Daviey> no.. he was trying to find me
<Daviey> so i hid ;)
<DaveMorris> I just pm people if I wanna do that
<Daviey> DaveMorris: you are 'normal'
<DaveMorris> ahh
* DaveMorris has just finished porting a VC++ QT program to ubuntu
<DaveMorris> now to autotools the build
<superm1> woot. bulletproofx just entered gutsy today
<tgm4883> woo
<tgm4883> I didn't think bulletproofx was making it into gutsy
<superm1> that means that mythbuntu might need to depend on displayconfig-gtk
<superm1> i'm not sure
<foxbuntu_> superm1, the source to lirc is pretty clean...
<superm1> huh?
<foxbuntu_> receive.c - "Functions to decode IR codes"
<tgm4883> I must be thinking about feisty
<DaveMorris> superm1: are we gonna experment with the xfce-desktop on the CD and see if it'll fit?
<superm1> DaveMorris, i'm all for it
<superm1> DaveMorris, do you know much about what packages will be needed to do it and such?
<DaveMorris> there is a meta package for xubuntu-desktop not sure what it pulls in tbh
<superm1> wayyy too much :)
<superm1> i'm thinking like, panel, application menu, and notification area
<superm1> and then that allows network-manager to be added
<superm1> to fix wireless woes
<directhex|work> "xfce4"?
<superm1> directhex|work, yes
<directhex|work> seems to pull in the right amount of stuff
<directhex|work> maybe more themes than you'd like, but meh
<directhex|work> and xfprint4, which means CUPS... :/
<superm1> and thunar
<superm1> dont need that
<directhex|work> thunar might be useful
<superm1> or xfmedia
<superm1> or xfce4-terminal
<DaveMorris> xfce4 package seems good, and it appears to only pull in the core packages, the rest are recommends
<superm1> well but xfce4 is a meta
<superm1> so recommends are installed by default
<directhex|work> oh, i never noticed the recommends:
<DaveMorris> tbh the terminal wouldn't be a bad thing
<DaveMorris> also a file manager (thunar) wouldn't hurt
<DaveMorris> xfce4 wants to pull down 10.5MB of packages and after unpacking use 58.1MB which isn't a great deal
<superm1> DaveMorris, can you do some experiments with a build with it?
<superm1> just adding it to the build script
<DaveMorris> sure
<superm1> and then modifying the sed session to start into it
<superm1> at this point i'll say yea go for using the meta, but once this is added to our seed, we cant depend on that meta, we'll have to pick the items we want
<DaveMorris> superm1: in Step H?
<superm1> right after mythbuntu-desktop is installed
<superm1> dont know the step offhand
<DaveMorris> H ;)
<superm1> and then you'll just need to modify /usr/share/mythbuntu/admin_session.sh to start things up
<superm1> via some sed s/openbox/xfwm4/ or what not
<DaveMorris> is openbox the exact thing which needs changing or do I need to look it up
<superm1> well there is a line that says 'exec openbox'
<superm1> so make it the equivalent for what you start to start a xfce desktop
* DaveMorris bets it fails on my 1st attempt
<superm1> well the big thing will be configuring it correctly if anything
<superm1> it should run properly as long as you sed'ed right
<DaveMorris> yeah, thats the bit I prob screwed up :)
<DaveMorris> we'll find out soon, as it's doing the file system part now
<DaveMorris> well for some reason the admin_seesion.sh is missing bits (prob my fault), but it defaulted back to xfce and it appears to be fine, and only 12MB bigger on the CD
<superm1> can you do a screenshot of what the env looks like?
<superm1> with that basic install
<DaveMorris> Oh, I'm just looking at the livecd, I can't install it here at work
<superm1> well i mean that live cd run
<DaveMorris> sure
<laga> superm1: trunk builds are working now
<superm1> laga, great :)
<superm1> has Daviey mirrored them on uk weekly builds yet?
<superm1> or are they part of the mirroring script yet
<superm1> is the better question
<laga> uh
<laga> i haven't set up the weekly script yet
<laga> will do so later
<superm1> i'll take that as a 'no' :)
<superm1> well the weekly script and mirroring script are different
<superm1> the weekly script queues them
<superm1> the mirroring script downloads them from the PPA to a mirror
<laga> right
<superm1> and then signs them
<laga> oh, cool stuff
<superm1> http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu-trunk/ubuntu
<superm1> that the right url?
<laga> yeah
<laga> let's see if the amd64 builds are done
<laga> yep
<laga> now i need to build mythplugins
<laga> and build for gutsy as well, but i'll let the build script take care of that
<superm1> hopefully the  build script doesnt need much change to adapt to your builds
<laga> i looked through it and it looks good
<laga> will try later
<laga> got a nasty headache right now
<DaveMorris> superm1: http://foss.it.brighton.ac.uk/epoch/mythbuntu/
<superm1> can you queue a gutsy one too? The mirroring script expects to find somethign for gutsy
<superm1> ook
<DaveMorris> if you want anything else screenshotted let us know
<laga> superm1: i was hoping the build script would queue gutsy, too
<superm1> DaveMorris, for the most part that looks pretty good
<superm1> we'll have to work out how to customize things though
<superm1> like that xfce menu icon
<superm1> and how many panels show up by default
<DaveMorris> yeah, the feel of it is a lot better imo than with openbox
<superm1> well its got less of a geek feel to it :)
<superm1> that install icon on the desktop opens up the gtk installer it looks like, not the mythbuntu installer, so that will need to be adjusted too
<DaveMorris> http://pastebin.ca/684155
<DaveMorris> it's only 13MB bigger than the alpha4 as well
<superm1> DaveMorris, that gtk theme is the mythbuntu theme though isn't it?
<superm1> not the xfce one
<DaveMorris> tbh I don't know
<superm1> i'm pretty sure thats the mythbuntu theme
<superm1> with the dark tint and clearlooks look now
<DaveMorris> looks nice though
<superm1> network manager can then be added too, and it only takes like 5 or 6 megs
<superm1> so this will be quite the problem solver
<DaveMorris> behaves more like ubuntu as well, so won't be as scary
<laga> network manager would be cool
<superm1> well so the admin session will have to be modified
<superm1> as well as the auto start session
<laga> need to make sure it doesn't up pop up during mythtv usage ;)
<superm1> so should mythfrontend be started via the session script
<superm1> or via the autostart functionality in xfce
<DaveMorris> which ever is easier to maintain, I'd personnally go with the autostrared functionality, so people can disable it easily if they wish
<superm1> well this will be quite a few items to work out then
<superm1> how do you set the background in xfce?
<superm1> is there a utility?
<superm1> or does feh still work?
<laga> for *gently love*'s sake!
<laga> just did an aptitude install mythtv and it didn't update libmyth
<DaveMorris> via the Desktop icon in pic4 or desktop settings via the settings menu in pic3
<laga> ah, it's just me being stupid. never mind.
<superm1> well but how do you script that :)
<tgm4883> arg
<tgm4883> I forgot the administrator password to my sisters laptop
<DaveMorris> I'm sure the xfce guys can help us with those sort of things
<laga> DaveMorris: superm1 is gone
<DaveMorris> tgm4883 just stick a livecd in and remove the password from the shaddow file
<directhex|work> xfce you modify an xml file somewhere, iirc
<tgm4883> in Windows?
<directhex|work> something in ~/.config/xfce4/ i expect
<tgm4883> I wish she ran ubuntu
<DaveMorris> tgm4883 stick ubuntu on it
<laga> tgm4883: there are some tools which can reset the admin pass for windows on linux
<tgm4883> Yea, sticking Ubuntu is going to fly well with her
<tgm4883> She barely can check email
<directhex|work> tgm4883, in which case, she could barely check email *safely* in linux!
<tgm4883> I would have to set the whole thing up to look like XP MCE
<tgm4883> true
<directhex|work> funny thing about desktop linux is the only people it's not appropriate for are the middle band - complete n00bs are better off there, it's safer for them
<DaveMorris> directhex|work: yeah it;'s in xml files, I've found them now
<directhex|work> it's a few years since i've run xfce4
<directhex|work> i can't see them changing it that much though
<DaveMorris> superm1: the xfce settings are stored in a xml file at ~/.config/xfce4/mce_settings/
<superm1> DaveMorris, so perhaps just get some sane defaults together and pop them into mythbuntu-default-settings?
<DaveMorris> yeah, if you looked at that pastebin, I installed an xubuntu-default-settings package
<DaveMorris> which cna prob be changed to have what we want
<superm1> yea that would be it then
<DaveMorris> I've just checked the package, we just need to copy that package with the settings we want
<superm1> DaveMorris, you want to handle doing that?
<DaveMorris> ls
<DaveMorris> are the current defaults stored anywhere which I can butcher?
<superm1> Yes
<superm1> see here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-default-settings
<DaveMorris> ok I'll have a stab at it
<superm1> awesome
<DaveMorris> I'll prob have to give you a shout at some point to make sure I'm building the package correctly
<superm1> well once you get it all commited, ping me and i'll double check the merge
<superm1> do a bzr co of the branch listed on there so that everyone stays in sync on it
<DaveMorris> so we'll install openbox and xfce settings in the same package?
<superm1> well for now yes, and then we'll drop the openbox settings
<superm1> once xfce are placed in place
<DaveMorris> sounds good
<superm1> and really thinking about it, this 12 megs isn't a big deal at all
<superm1> we'll take out openbox
<superm1> and take out idesk
<superm1> and feh probably
<superm1> and that will free up at least 5
<DaveMorris> which leaves a difference of 7MB for alot less hassle
<superm1> for sure
<superm1> DaveMorris, perhaps you should join the launchpad beta team right now.  by the time you finish these changes you'll get approved, and i can teach you how to push them to the mythbuntu PPA to test before I push them to the archive
<laga> superm1: wouldn't that package be distributed as well to the mirrorS?
<superm1> laga, well actually the PPA is only used during the build process
<superm1> after its installed, a local ubuntu mirror is the only thing in sources.list
<superm1> somehow a change in ubiquity made that the behavior
<DaveMorris> superm1: got a link as I'm not sure what you mean
<superm1> laga, can you point DaveMorris to the place you joined the LP-beta?
<superm1> its changed from back when i joined
<superm1> so i haven't the faintest where it is
<laga> yes
<laga> https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-beta-testers
<laga> DaveMorris: ^^
<laga> DaveMorris: you can also bug someone in #launchpad to add you
<superm1> so during the build, if there is a newer version of a package on the PPA than in the archive, the PPA is preferred
<laga> DaveMorris: mrevell is a really nice guy
<DaveMorris> I recongise that name
<superm1> matthew revell
<DaveMorris> saw his talk at LugRadioLive
<laga> hum
<laga> sometimes it's using the orig.tar.gz i made, sometimes it's not
<laga> well
<laga> having a orig.tar.gz helps a lot :/
<laga> superm1: i have modified the build script to use --revision for all svn commands. if $SVN_REVISION is not specified, it will build head
<laga> do you want to review my change or do you just want me to commit after i tested it?
<superm1> laga, you mean the weekly build script?
<laga> yes
<superm1> that should be fine
<superm1> go ahead and commit it after you test it
<laga> k
<superm1> you know they couldn't have announced these patches what 2 days ago when i redid the proposed update
<superm1> and fought to get it accepted to edgy/feisy
<superm1> feisty
<laga> heh
<laga> no worries
<laga> there's always new stuff in fixes
<laga> users should be OK.. i hope ;)
<superm1> yea well i've pushed out a fairly large amount of updates this week on mythtv in gutsy. one thing after another it seems
* superm1 hates hogging the buildds for minor changes like this
<laga> heh
<laga> the mythbuntu-trunk is already using over 500M.. hope it will be less after some old stuff is purged
<superm1> woah
<superm1> why so much?
<laga> two theme packages and mythtv
<laga> two orig.tar.gz for mythtv
<laga> i hope it has already counted the plugins as well
<superm1> it does purge old versions
<superm1> so thats good at least
<laga> plugins are done
<laga> yay
<superm1> sweet
<superm1> okay well i've gotta run to next course
<superm1> cya later
<laga> bye
<laga> superm1: i'm in love with the weekly build script
<laga> just upload the gutsy packages
<laga> uploaded*
<superm1_> laga, sweet
<superm1_> glad it worked out well for you
<laga> http://www.0xdeadbeef.com/weblog/?p=302
<laga> ^^ seen this?
<superm1_> laga, yea i did
<laga> unbelievable...
<superm1_> and really i'm surprised.  this wasn't mentioned on the beta team mailing list at all prior
<laga> heh
<superm1_> too bad it wont benefit me at all (r200 on my work laptop and r300 on my personal)
<laga> those have free drivers
<superm1_> well r200 yes
<superm1_> but r300's doesn't work as well as fglrx does for me
<laga> it's free, still
<laga> just committed the weekly build script. feel free to yell at me if something breaks ;)
<superm1_> well i wont have access to the branch again until later tonight
<superm1_> i'll see later
<superm1_> i'll add the branch to the mirroring script too then
<laga> that would be nice
<superm1_> axel is taking forever to get back to me on the cron issue
<laga> gutsy and feisty builds are not the same revision, but 14394 and 14395 shouldn't be a big difference :)
<superm1_> i think i'll just manually do it
<superm1_> yea
<laga> k
<superm1_> how much space is the ppa taking up now?
<laga> 600M
<laga> ;)
<superm1_> whew
<superm1_> sizable
<laga> #  7 Sources (133.7 MiB)
<laga> # 45 Binaries (472.6 MiB)
<laga> # Estimated archive size: 606.3 MiB
<laga> themes are quite big, too
<laga> reminds me, i need to upload new theme packages with matching version numbers
<superm1_> they didn't implement the theme puller?
<laga> no
<superm1_> ah
<laga> i doubt it'll come anytime soon.
<superm1_> well i'm getting the impression 0.21 isn't going to be ready by oct-nov
<superm1_> from the feel in #mythtv
<superm1_> especially with merging in all these branches
<laga> no.
<superm1_> that just makes for lots of room for trouble
<laga> true
<laga> 0.20.2 is still "good", though.
<superm1_> yes
<superm1_> well i'm worried still about something in 0.20.2
<superm1_> didn't the firewire stack change?
<superm1_> in kernel 2.6.22/23?
<laga> in newer kernels.
<laga> you can still activate the old stakc AFAIK
<laga> stack*
<superm1_> yea gutsy has that newer stack
<laga> j-rod knows about these issues afaik
<laga> really.
<laga> is it enabled?
<superm1_> so i'm hoping firewire isn't broke
<superm1_> well i dont know that it is enabled
<laga> we need a tester
<laga> mythbuntu 7.10 is still gonna be great. ;)
<superm1_> someone on the west US coast has firewire i thought
<superm1_> tgm4883, did you?
<superm1_> or was it someone else?
<laga> i'll ask on the ML
<superm1_> laga, do you want to look into that translation issue on ubiquity, would you mind if i assigned it to you?
<laga> what issue?
<laga> ;)
<laga> assign it to me
<superm1_> okay will do.  great :)
<superm1_> i joined ~ubuntu-installer today.  so i can commit the changes directly upstream once we fix it
<laga> BTw, i was looking at the PPA build logs. they mentioned something about extracting translatable stuff.. i doubt it's set up with rosetta, though
<laga> cool
<superm1_> well i registered mythtv and mythplugins with rosetta a few weeks ago
<laga> oh, that bug. i'll probably need some help with that, but i'll try alone first
<superm1_> the bug might not even be in ubiquity
<superm1_> but kde-guidance
<superm1_> as i looked at it
<laga> if you have additional information, please attach it to the bug report
<superm1_> well i didnt save the notes from what i found, i just traced it back up the backtrace in the python source
<superm1_> so i'm not really positive
<superm1_> i'll just add some notes from what i'm thinking
<laga> ok, i'll make a mental note then
<laga> ok
<laga> well, i have an appointment with zsnes
<laga> ttyl
<superm1_> okay cya
<nouchi> hi
<superm1_> Daviey, here?
<Daviey> just
<superm1_> any word from elmo?
<Daviey> nope
<Daviey> was going to ask you the same thing
<superm1_> haha
<Daviey> I'll ping him in the morning
<superm1_> mkay.
<tgm4883> laga, you around?
<laga> tgm4883: yes
<laga> sup?
* tgm4883 uses firewire
* tgm4883 noticed a request to test firewire
* tgm4883 will test firewire
<tgm4883> what exactly do you need me to do?
<laga> uh
<laga> record some stuff, scan for channels if that's possible
<laga> nothing fancy
<laga> just basic functionality
<laga> fc7 has lots of problems with firewire
<tgm4883> ok, i'll check it out then
<laga> and we're wondering if gutsy is also using the enw stack/being plagued by the same problems
<tgm4883> i'll do some testing on it.  Will a slave backend record without the master backend on?
<tgm4883> If it doesn't I will have to wait a couple hours
<superm1> tgm4883, as long as its gutsy
<superm1> that's all that matters
<tgm4883> for the slave recording?
<superm1> whichever one has firewire hooked up
<tgm4883> firhg
<superm1> update to the latest gutsy package from today
<tgm4883> right
<superm1> 0.20.2-0ubuntu5
<tgm4883> well i was going to stick a spare HD in there and load and update alpha 5
<superm1> you time traveling daemon again?
<superm1> alpha5?
<tgm4883> and my master doesn't have any scheduled recordings
<tgm4883> or 4
<superm1> you will need to update alpha4 then
<superm1> to current mythtv version
<tgm4883> will do, but will my secondary backend record without the master on?  I have never turned the master off before
<superm1> no, the master needs to be on
<superm1> if your just putting this on a spare hard drive
<superm1> to do this test, then just install another master
<tgm4883> will do, but I have to wait until 5:00 PST.  If Oprah doesn't get recorded, it's going to be a little hard for me to let you know how it went from beyond the grave
<superm1> lol
<superm1> okay
<laga> bah, amd64 ppas are rather slow
* tgm4883 fears death
<superm1> well just respond to the post on the mailing list then whenever you get it sorted
<laga> tgm4883: wuss
<tgm4883> I don't own enough weapons to defend myself
<superm1> the reason i say to upgrade to today's version, you can't attach a SD lineup to it unless you have today's patch
<tgm4883> Ok, I will update it fully
<tgm4883> I need to pay for SD first
<superm1> free trial
<superm1> for 7 days
<tgm4883> heh, my 7 day trial is up
<tgm4883> arg, install updates, reboot, install updates, reboot, install updates, reboot
<tgm4883> I hate windows
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-09-07
<tgm4883_laptop> laga, I have done a little testing, I will have to continue tomarrow though.  I do have a list of a few things I noticed though
<MythbuntuGuest15> hi
<MythbuntuGuest15> does anyone know how to setup lirc
<MythbuntuGuest15> hello
<Tari_> if you install from CD, it should do it automagically
<MythbuntuGuest15> i dont have any cd
<MythbuntuGuest15> this is not mythubuntu
<MythbuntuGuest15> just an mythtv in ubuntu 7.04
<Tari_> ah, ok
<Tari_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Gutsy
<Tari_> just follow those directions, and it should work
<MythbuntuGuest15> is that for skystar2 remote
<MythbuntuGuest15> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #137878 in mythbuntu "Limited maximum partition size at installation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137878
<kieran491> Hi
<kieran491> just wondering how do you get "Channel Scanner" to work mine is currently greyed out
<laga> kieran491: what capture card?
<grndslm> can anyone help me figure out why mythbackend won't automatically start up anymore??  /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend restart is not giving any useful output, but mythbackend -v all starts it up A-OK...
<laga> grndslm: make sure it's still listed in the runlevels
<laga> ls -al /etc/rc2.d/*myth*
<laga> or does it not work when you
<laga> err, not work at all when you /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend restart
<grndslm> laga: as far as i can tell, after start up I must run mythbackend -v all or else it doesn't start
<grndslm> and it looks like all the runlevels are there
<grndslm> any other ideas?
<mactenchi> have you checked the log file?
<laga> yeah, check the log file
<juliux> hi all
<juliux> can i use my channles.conf from xine also for mythtv?
<juliux> yeah i get a sementation fault from mythtvbackend
<cann> anyone that can type  in chan please? new shell and irssi, hust need to check if it displays ok =)
<cann> just*
<juliux> 
<cann> nice =) thx
<laga> morning
<superm1> morning guys
<superm1> tgm4883, any news on firewire?
<tgm4883> a little, I have to retest today
<superm1> well what happened yesterday?
<tgm4883> but I have some ideas for some additions I think we need
<tgm4883> can we add libraw1394-dev and libiec61883-dev to the install?
<superm1> for what purpose?
<superm1> what are they needed for?
<tgm4883> to run plugreport to see which node the stb is on.  I think they combine for less than 100k
<laga> morning guys
<superm1> morning laga
<tgm4883> morning laga
<superm1> tgm4883, perhaps an option in the installer?
<tgm4883> sounds good
<laga> superm1: did you create a separate gpg key to sign the weekly builds?
<superm1> laga, yes, its on atrpms and on uk.weeklybuilds
<tgm4883> can we add a big close button to the control centre?
<superm1> tgm4883, where, sure?
<laga> superm1: ok, i'll do that too, then
<tgm4883> at the bottom next to the other 2 buttons
<laga> superm1: i guess you are not asked for a password when signing
<tgm4883> its kinda hard to get the little x on a big screen
<superm1> Na
<superm1> tgm4883, good point
<laga> k
<tgm4883> how about a different terminal too?
<superm1> laga, do you have somewhere you are going to mirror the builds too?
<tgm4883> I can't figure out how to copy and paste into it
<tgm4883> or from it
<superm1> tgm4883, yea once DaveMorris gets xfce stuff added
<tgm4883> ok
<superm1> we'll have the xfce terminal
<tgm4883> and last but not least
<tgm4883> where do you set the resolution in mythbuntu?
<superm1> on that proprietary drivers tab,
<tgm4883> I ran the restricted driver manager after install
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1> displayconfig-gtk
<superm1> can do it
<superm1> or nvidia-settings
<superm1> or amdcccle
<superm1> depending on what card you have
<laga> hum
<tgm4883> ok, so do I have to run that from a terminal?
<laga> nvidia-settings tends to overrwrite my xorg.conf here ;)
<tgm4883> or can it be accessed from the pd tab
<superm1> laga, but you can change the resolution from it though
<laga> true
<superm1> tgm4883, from the pd tab
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> oh one more thing
<superm1> although displayconfig-gtk isn't installed by default, but will be for next release since we are going to have bulletproofx
<tgm4883> can we add a button for the terminal to the control centre
<superm1> i've thought about that
<superm1> i wasn't sure it was a good idea.
<tgm4883> It would help
<superm1> where should it go?
<superm1> perhaps on its own tab?
<tgm4883> heh, next to the firewire support button
<superm1> or maybe some tab called "Advanced"
<superm1> which includes synaptic, terminal, and update-manager?
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> advanced works
<tgm4883> ideally
<tgm4883> it would be nice for a firewire user to either A)  remember that they have firewire and that they should run plugreport before hand, or B) have something in the installer/mythtv-setup that brought up the terminal
<tgm4883> if we want someone else to test too, I haven't seen him in a loooooong time, but majoridiot uses firewire too
<superm1> yea i mailed him, but he didn't respond
<tgm4883> ok
<superm1> well isn't firewire changing for 0.21 though?
<elmargol> I try to set up mythv for a friend. I think the system is to slow :(
<tgm4883> there is one more problem with the firewire that im not too sure about
<superm1> somewhere i thought i heard that
<elmargol> 800 MHZ and a TNT2
<superm1> elmargol, that is a bit slow depending if its a Frontend or Backend
<superm1> (or both)
<elmargol> both
<tgm4883> there is an added function called firewire_reset that resets the firewire bus
<superm1> tgm4883, added function or added application?
<elmargol> mythfrontend.rel uses about 70% cpu
<tgm4883> ehh, application I think
<elmargol> 23% for xorg
<superm1> elmargol, yea that sounds about right on a slower machine like that
<superm1> elmargol, what type of capture card?
<superm1> tgm4883, ook
<tgm4883> elmargol, mythbuntu or ubuntu?
<elmargol> the backend uses about 10%
<elmargol> I did install minimal gutsy and upgrade to mythbuntu
<elmargol> It is basicaly ubuntu gutsy + mythbuntu-desktop
<superm1> elmargol, what capture card though?
<elmargol> Hauppauge HVR 1300
<tgm4883> superm1, i'm not too sure how to handle the firewire tester problem though
<superm1> tgm4883, i'm not sure if that is the only problem though.
<tgm4883> well, it's a hurdle for new users
<elmargol> Well It basicaly works. The image hangs sometime. And deinterlace is missing
<tgm4883> and how to handle it for them
<tgm4883> hmm
<superm1> elmargol, the most likely solution at this point is a graphics card that can offload some of the video playback
<tgm4883> elmargol, do you need a desktop on there?
<superm1> nvidia G4 series
<elmargol> No I don't need a desktop
<elmargol> you think the GPU is to slow?
<tgm4883> i'd try 2 things.  1st, running straight mythbuntu because it has a less intense desktop env, if that doesn't work then upgrade the graphics card
<superm1> tgm4883, my understanding is that he is just using the mythbuntu-desktop setup, not a full out ubuntu-desktop
<tgm4883> ah
<elmargol> yes. I did the minimal install + mythbuntu-desktop
<tgm4883> ah ok
<superm1> elmargol, well its not that its a slow GPU, its just that one with XvMC would help
<tgm4883> then you need to upgrade the vid card
<superm1> assuming you turned on XvMC
<elmargol> I use the closed source nvidia drivers
<elmargol> maybe the open source drivers are faster?
<superm1> well the TNT2 doesn't support XvMC i thought
<tgm4883> a tnt2 card is pretty old
<superm1> elmargol, http://mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/XvMC
<elmargol> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV5 [RIVA TNT2/TNT2 Pro]  (rev 15)
<tgm4883> superm1, would this still be used for gutsy and .20.2 "http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/browser/branches/release-0-20-fixes/mythtv/contrib/firewire_tester.c?format=txt"
<superm1> tgm4883, i dont know for sure.
<tgm4883> I was looking for an updated one, i'll poke around in #mythtv-users
<elmargol> is there a list of GPUs that support XvMC?
<superm1> well i mean that is the newest one
<superm1> elmargol, in that link i gave you
<elmargol> thx
<elmargol> so basically I can say to my friend: buy a faster GPU or a Full Featured Card
<superm1> likely yea :)
<elmargol> maybe lowering the resolution helps?
<superm1> you can try, but i'd be doubtful it makes a big enough difference
<elmargol> what about those artefacts at the border?
<superm1> which artifacts?
<superm1> @schedule chicago
<ubotu> Schedule for America/Chicago: 07 Sep 19:00: MOTU Team | 08 Sep 12:00: Xubuntu Developers | 10 Sep 14:00: Screencast Team | 11 Sep 10:00: Server Team meeting | 11 Sep 14:00: Technical Board | 12 Sep 15:00: Edubuntu
<superm1> keescook, with the SRU, do you know if we have to have 2ack's off the latest upload, or just off the SRU in general?
<keescook> I think it's 2 acks of latest.  Did the new one get published?  I can go ack it if so
<keescook> superm1: ^^
<superm1> yes it did
<keescook> I need to have some kind of auto-reply feature in irssi that prepends people's names for me.  with a telepathic link.
<superm1> i really hope a better process is developed at tonight's meeting.  having to bug seb128 was not fun
<keescook> I bet.
<superm1> bdmurray, can you comment on the bug about the latest version too again?
<superm1> should be   	 0.20.2-0ubuntu0.7.04.1 and   	 0.20.2-0ubuntu0.6.10.1
<bdmurray> what bug number is that superm1?
<superm1> bug 134726
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134726 in mythtv "MythTV 0.20.2 SRU " [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134726
<superm1> and i think bug 134801 still needs comments too
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134801 in mythplugins "Mythplugins 0.20.2 SRU " [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134801
<DaveMorris> superm1: which meeting?
<superm1> well the people that ack it, do they need to be MOTU's or just in general two acks
<superm1> DaveMorris, MOTU Meeting this evening
<superm1> i'm gonna hopefully try to make it and discuss the SRU process
* DaveMorris dosen't need to bother with that then, so I won't upset the other 1/2
<superm1> @schedule
<ubotu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: 08 Sep 00:00: MOTU Team | 08 Sep 17:00: Xubuntu Developers | 10 Sep 19:00: Screencast Team | 11 Sep 15:00: Server Team meeting | 11 Sep 19:00: Technical Board | 12 Sep 20:00: Edubuntu
<superm1> if you wanted to try to
<superm1> DaveMorris, any luck with getting the config stuff ready for mythbuntu-default-settings/xfce?
<DaveMorris> I was playing with the iso today and managed to create a bug in my xession so itt crashes out
<DaveMorris> btw I noticed a openbox-gnome session, whats that like?
<superm1> eh? I dunno
<superm1> i think it just uses openbox for a wm
<superm1> and then gnome for the ui
<DaveMorris> I'vee got a problem to sort out 1st on my laptop, meeemtest86 package for gutsy won't install
<DaveMorris> and I have a sticky 'eee' key
<superm1> that's a bit of an odd problem
<DaveMorris> memtest or 'ee'
<superm1> memtest
<superm1> what happens when yo utry?
<DaveMorris> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/memtest86+_1.70-2ubuntu2_i386.deb: subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<superm1> perhaps a bug in the memtest package.
<superm1> wonder what was added to it
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, afternoon
<foxbuntu> superm1, afternoon
<superm1> hey foxbuntu
<DaveMorris> also just noticed you can delete/write in the message box with the error message
<foxbuntu> superm1, have you seen the sudo insults?
<superm1> foxbuntu, i saw some post on digg about it but didn't click it
<superm1> i've been a bit busy
<foxbuntu> its great
<superm1> DaveMorris, in which message box?
<foxbuntu> I just did it to my lappy
<DaveMorris> I've closed it so I'm not surer, if I can reproduce it I'll rreport it
<tgm4883> morning foxbuntu
<superm1> DaveMorris, in what app was it?
<foxbuntu> hey tgm4883
<foxbuntu> I have something you should give a whirl
<foxbuntu> you will like it
<tgm4883> thanks, but I have a GF
<tgm4883> j/k
<foxbuntu> aww
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> its fun
<foxbuntu> try this out
<tgm4883> what is it?
<foxbuntu> sudo visudo
<foxbuntu> then on the line Defaults
<foxbuntu> add a ,insults to the end
<tgm4883> why did firestarter pop up and say transmitting all personal data to foxbuntu?
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> did you get it
<tgm4883> besides, if I add that, my computer will do nothing but insult me
* tgm4883 has quick fingers on one hand
<foxbuntu> no its funny however
<foxbuntu> I just added it to mine
<foxbuntu> a sample
<foxbuntu> Hold it up to the light --- not a brain in sight!
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> its so stupid its funny
<tgm4883> nice
<DaveMorris> superm1: it was the error box which told me the update had failed, so I guess synaptic
<superm1> oh i see
<foxbuntu> superm1, plans are being formulated for the new Lirc remote Centre
<superm1> foxbuntu, i've seen a few of the emails
<foxbuntu> oh
<superm1> good luck with it :)
<foxbuntu> thanks...gonna need it with my not so l337 skillz
<foxbuntu> YAY for new FGLRX drivers
<bdmurray> superm1: I was upgrading the myth packages on Feisty and got an odd message
<bdmurray> Setting up mythtv-database (0.20.2-0ubuntu0.7.04.1) ...
<bdmurray> Failed to connect to database: Access denied for user 'root'@'jonn' (using password: NO) at -e line 5, <> line 1.
<superm1> bdmurray, nothing has changed regarding the packaging that could have done that. hmpfh.
<MythbuntuGuest29> Hi i am trying to configure my old mythtv ubuntu version to work with the new scedule direct
<MythbuntuGuest29> how would I go about doing that
<laga> what prevents you from upgrading?
<MythbuntuGuest29> I am acculy just following the instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Feisty_Backend_Frontend
<MythbuntuGuest29> there and it has the old datadirect on it
<laga> um
<laga> what are you doing/what are you trying to achieve?
<MythbuntuGuest29> trying to get scedule direct to work
<laga> with mythtv on feisty?
<MythbuntuGuest29> with mythtv using feisty
<laga> what version of mythtv was installed?
<MythbuntuGuest29> how do i check
<laga> type dpkg -l libmyth-0.20
<laga> in a terminal for example
<MythbuntuGuest29> it says libmyth-0.20
<MythbuntuGuest29> version 0.20-svn20070122-0.0ubuntu6
<laga> ok, that's old
<MythbuntuGuest29> i tried a apt-get update and upgrade and it did not upgrade it
<laga> you need to enable the feisty-updates repository in synaptic then
<MythbuntuGuest29> ok i know how to get to the repos but what do i add in the line
<MythbuntuGuest29> i currently have feisty-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<laga> oh
<MythbuntuGuest29> from archive.ubuntu.com
<laga> that should be enough.
<laga> odd.
<laga> wait a sec
<laga> i'm not using my normal computer right now, so things are a bit slower
<laga> MythbuntuGuest29: ok. you have feisty-updates enabled and it didn't pull in the new mythtv, you say?
<laga> can you please try again?
<laga> it should be in feisty-updates
<MythbuntuGuest29> ya i got the repos in the list of the link i gave you for the directions
<laga> hum
<laga> it says "Updates to MythTV and other universe based apps will be provided via feisty-backports."
<MythbuntuGuest29> nope said 0 upgraded 0 newly installed 3 not upgraded
<laga> interesting
<laga> so, feisty-backports is enabled as well on your system?
<MythbuntuGuest29> how do i check
<MythbuntuGuest29> I am looking in sources.list
<laga> is it in there?
<MythbuntuGuest29> is it suppost to be deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<laga> yes, that's what it says in the guide.
<laga> this is odd.
<MythbuntuGuest29> and deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<laga> and you ran apt-get *update* after that, right?
<MythbuntuGuest29> yep
<MythbuntuGuest29> what repos do you have
<laga> and afterwards, you ran apt-get *upgrade*, right?
<MythbuntuGuest29> yep
<MythbuntuGuest29> apt-get update
<MythbuntuGuest29> apt-get upgrade
<laga> ok
<laga> i'm not using mythtv from the normal repos, btw, so my settings wont apply to you ;)
<laga> MythbuntuGuest29: how did you install mythtv?
<MythbuntuGuest29> yay
<MythbuntuGuest29> found something on mythbuntu.org/auto-builds-faq
<MythbuntuGuest29> i installed it using the directions found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Feisty_Backend_Frontend
<MythbuntuGuest29> mythbuntu itself did not partition how i wanted
<laga> oh, did you try to make a big partition and it wouldn't let you?
<MythbuntuGuest29> yep
<MythbuntuGuest29> now that I have it partitioned it should work better
<laga> we have a bug report for that, i'll likely be fixed for that next release
<MythbuntuGuest29> ya i was moving from mythdora to mythbuntu
<laga> MythbuntuGuest29: can you do a dpkg -l *myth* ?
<MythbuntuGuest29> and it did not like my logical partions
<laga> s/i'll/it'll/
<MythbuntuGuest29> now now i am starting a mythbuntu install
<laga> oh
<MythbuntuGuest29> i rather have festy though
<laga> well, that's another approach to fixing your problem..
<laga> i'd love to know why it wasnt working for you
<laga> the upgrade on feisty, that is
<MythbuntuGuest29> ya I don't have time to troubleshoot
<MythbuntuGuest29> this has to be done in a hr
<laga> good luck
<MythbuntuGuest29> fiesty and the older version don't have much of a differance do they
<laga> feisty and edgy? hum
<laga> not sure.. for the mythtv packages probably not, since they're built from the same source
<laga> i think
<MythbuntuGuest29> the repos are a bit diffrent
<laga> edgy will lack automagic mythweb setup at least, kernel will be older etc
<laga> i'd prefer feisty :)
<MythbuntuGuest29> that is about it on the diffrence between edgy anf feisty
<laga> i can't really tell you about the differences since i dont know what you are looking for
<MythbuntuGuest29> do you know what the prerelease festy updates repo is
<MythbuntuGuest29> I found bug 134726 and it points to a fourm to where it says add prerelease repo
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134726 in mythtv "MythTV 0.20.2 SRU " [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134726
<laga> MythbuntuGuest29: that would be feisty-proposed
<MythbuntuGuest29> ok now how do i update just mythtv
<MythbuntuGuest29> and it's items
<laga> try to add feisty-proposed
<laga> like you did with feisty-updates
<laga> sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<MythbuntuGuest29> well that is not working and I am running out of time
<laga> you must be doing something wrong ;)
<MythbuntuGuest29> if i am don't have time to figure out what
<laga> i'd verify it in a virtual machine, but my main box is not usable.
<Alowishus> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-proposed restricted main multiverse universe
<Alowishus> if it helps any
<laga> MythbuntuGuest29: why are you so short on time? installing mythtv within an hour is not always possible..
<Alowishus> sure it is, that's what Mythbuntu is for ;)
<laga> heh
<laga> well, i'm not used to nifty things like schedules direct
<MythbuntuGuest29> I started about 3 hours ago
<MythbuntuGuest29> I can upgrade to fiesty later
<laga> huh?
<laga> upgrade?
<laga> what are you running now?
<MythbuntuGuest29> I am downgrading right now
<laga> how?
<laga> ah
<laga> i guess it's your business
<MythbuntuGuest29> installing mythbuntu ya I have to have this working at 8am
<laga> too busy myself to keep squeezing information out of you:)
<MythbuntuGuest29> and i work in a half a hr and will not be home tell 11
<MythbuntuGuest29> so running out of time
<firekool> how do I check to see if my video card is installed properly
<firekool> and not it's generic drivers
<Alowishus> what brand
<firekool> nvidia
<Alowishus> do you see the nvidia splash screen when X starts?
<firekool> no
<firekool> so i think it is generic
<Alowishus> then it's generic (unless you've explicitly edited xorg.conf to turn off the splash)
<Alowishus> here's the answer - if you installed Ubuntu and did no further configuration to explicitly install the nVidia proprietary drivers, then you don't have them
<firekool> fun
<Alowishus> there's a wiki walkthrough
<firekool> ya i know how to do it just last time i did it following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/WhatNext/Feisty?action=show&redirect=MythTV%2FInstall%2FWhatNext%2FFesity
<firekool> X did not start
<Alowishus> dunno that should wrok
<firekool> bad part is I don't remember what nvidia card i have is
<firekool> oh i know what I did wrong i instaled legacy and ordenary
<Alowishus> lspci shoudl tell you what nVidia card
<Alowishus> or at least a family
<firekool> and that would be the other reason
<firekool> it is a ATI
<Alowishus> haha
<Alowishus> there ya' go :)
<Alowishus> follow the *other* section on that webpage :P
<firekool> I love linux it requires you to be smart
<firekool> the computer is telling me please copy configuration file teplate to /etc/X11
<DaveMorris> I'm using lirc for my ati remote wonder2 on feisty, but it dosen't allways use the remapping of keys at times, any ideas?
<laga> remapping?
<DaveMorris> well the remote is setup as a keyboard and lirc remaps the commands for me
<DaveMorris> but it dosen't always work
<laga> ah, using the dev/input driver?
<DaveMorris> so in my ~/ I have a file called lircrc which maps the buttons to mythtv commands
<firekool> yay I get to manualy configure samba
<williammanda> hey guys
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-09-08
<ian_001> is there a reason when i press "play online steams" it does nothing?
<ian_001> im trying to access mythstream, i've added streams to the list but i cant access the actual fnuctionality
<Tari> I don't know
<Tari> maybe the logs can enlighten you further
<ian_001> how do i access the logs?
<ian_001> or which ones should i be looking at? whats interesting is "mythfrontend stream" works from the command line
<tgm4883_laptop> ian_001, I didn't really play around with it that much, but wondered the same thing
<tgm4883_laptop> have you tried known working streams?
<ian_001> yeah the plugin works just fine, if i typed "mythfrontend stream" at the command line it works perfectly, but if i load just mythfrontend and click "play online streams' it just sits there and does nothing
<ian_001> i think i finally found a bug about it
<ian_001> but it seems to be an edgy issue
<ian_001> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythstream/+bug/136483
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136483 in mythbuntu "mythstream-0.17.2 fails to load in mythtv-0.20.2" [Medium,Fix committed] 
<tgm4883_laptop> ian_001, no thats a different bug
<tgm4883_laptop> you couldn't even get into mythstream with that
<ian_001> i cant
<ian_001> thats my problem
<tgm4883_laptop> oh
<ian_001> but just like in the bug report, using "myfrontend stream" i can
<tgm4883_laptop> so, when you try to go into mythstream nothing happens?
<ian_001> yes, if i start mythtv with just "mythfrontend"
<tgm4883_laptop> are you starting it from the terminal (mythfrontend that is)
<ian_001> i dont nomrally but since i am having this problem, yes
<ian_001> if i just boot the machine it has the same problem though
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> then start it from the terminal, try to access mythstream, then exit.  See if it gives you an error in the terminal
<ian_001> perfect, Unable to initialize plugin 'mythtream'.
<ian_001> do you have any idea where i would find that string to fix it?
<tgm4883_laptop> perfect
<tgm4883_laptop> that is the exact problem that the above mentioned bug is
<tgm4883_laptop> now the question remains to why it hasn't been fixed in edgy
<tgm4883_laptop> unfortunatly superm1, who fixed it, is not around right now
<ian_001> just to clarify a possible miscommunication, i am using the latest MythBuntu from Sept 1
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> even better
<tgm4883_laptop> you need to apt-get update then apt-get upgrade
<tgm4883_laptop> as it has been fixed for mythbuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> I don't know why I thought you were using edgy
<ian_001> i mentioned it above thinking this problem had been fixed in edgy but i had misread, my fault
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> I misread your post too
<ian_001> i live in complete fear of apt-get update though because it always breaks my remote
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<ian_001> i can wait for the next build
<tgm4883_laptop> well
<tgm4883_laptop> what remote?
<ian_001> hauppauge
<ian_001> 150 tuner card
<tgm4883_laptop> you may just be able to fix it (if it breaks) in the control centre
<ian_001> with the previous mythbuntu alpha that didnt work, i wonder where that string is stored though .. since its a plugin you would think it just gets registered in a configuration file somewhere
<tgm4883> ??, the control centre was just added to alpha 4
<tgm4883> with that being said, there is a lircd.conf file and a .lircrc file
<ian_001> i had the remote problem using alpha 3 and came here and the path i was sent on was gui based so i just presumed it was the control center
<ian_001> the problem would be the driver wouldnt load correctly
<ian_001> at least with alpha 3
<tgm4883> laga, if you're around, i'm going to do more testing on the firewire right after I build a new disk with updates
<tgm4883> interesting
<tgm4883> you may be able to just update the package that was broken, although im not sure which one that is
<ian_001> sounds like a good plan, i think i might poke around a little bit, wouldnt hurt for me to learn smoething
<ian_001> yeah!
<ian_001> i just did  'sudo cp libmythstream.so liblibmythtream.so' and now it works
<tgm4883> There is also a list of known bugs for alpha 4 at http://www.mythbuntu.org/
<ian_001> i know its a terrible hack
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> that does work
<tgm4883> also a sym link
<ian_001> oh a symlink owuld have been a much more linux solution! i should try that
<tgm4883> although, I believe that it still wont work as there is also the issue of mythtream
<ian_001> it loaded perfectly for me
<sslashes> any idea why mythmusic visualizations would not work?
<kieran491> Hi i am having problems with my mythtv box it seems that it is storing incorect data about my tvcards i the database is refering to an adapter1 but this is not even present on my machine i only have adapter0 just wondering if any one has had the same problem and if so how did you fix it?
<mactenchi> are the final feisty packages available?
<firekool> does anyone have any problems keeping interface working well with visulations when listening to music
<laga> re
<MythbuntuGuest70> Hi folks - got some problems...  I have a wifi card that needs ndiswrapper but it doesn't seem to be installed by default
<MythbuntuGuest70> how do i go about doing that?  I've got ndiswrapper 1.47 on a usb key and mounted - but make returns errors taht it can't find the kernel build files
<MythbuntuGuest70> to complicate matters - my hardware network adapter doesn't seem to work so I need to transfer everything by hand to the computer and then install
<MythbuntuGuest70> how do I do this?
<MythbuntuGuest70> The plan so far is:
<MythbuntuGuest70> 1.  Install ndiswrapper (suprised this isn't installed by default)
<MythbuntuGuest70> 2.  Get the wifi card up and running
<MythbuntuGuest70> 3.  Install nvidia drivers so I can get tv-out
<laga> hi MythbuntuGuest70
<laga> MythbuntuGuest70: what distro are you using?
<MythbuntuGuest26> system cut me off again - I'm a newbie at this...  am still looking for ideas on how to get ndiswrapper installed and made on mythbuntu so that I can get a wifi card up and running (netgear WG311v3)
<laga> 11:32 < laga> MythbuntuGuest70: what distro are you using?
<laga> MythbuntuGuest70: ^^
<MythbuntuGuest26> mythbuntu - which comes with just a simple x implementation and not a full desktop
<MythbuntuGuest26> make on ndiswrapper fails telling me that it can't find the path to kernel build directory
<laga> right
<laga> let me start my mythbuntu machine
<laga> MythbuntuGuest26: ndiswraper is already installed.
<laga> MythbuntuGuest26: maybe you need to install the ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 and ndiswrapper-common package
<laga> but the kernel stuff is there.
<laga> hey, no problem.
<MythbuntuGuest20> hi all
<MythbuntuGuest20> I'v a problem whit the repository
<MythbuntuGuest20> with apt-get update the computer print this error
<MythbuntuGuest20> Impossibile ottenere http://www.mythbuntu.org/files/packages/dists/gutsy/mythbuntu/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<MythbuntuGuest20> (impossible to get)
<MythbuntuGuest20> someone know the new repository or... the way to resolve this error?
<spoky99> hi all
<spoky99> superm1 is not there?
<spoky99> someone can help me?
<ubotu> New bug: #138247 in lirc (main) "Lirc doesn't support Home-brew serial-port driver Igor Cesko's variation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138247
<Koffa> is there a simple howto for installing mythbuntu w/ raid1?
<laga> that's not possible yet in the installer. you probably have to create the raid1 yourself
<Koffa> I've created it and tried to skip the installers partitioner - "no rootfs defined"....
<laga> odd
<laga> when does that happen?
<MythbuntuGuest68> Can anyone tell me if MU has the DVB Firmware for NOVA-T Dib0700?
<Koffa> after I leave the installers partitioner... the problem is that the installer asks all the questions and then does the formatting+installing without possibility for user intervention as in normal debian/ubuntu installer
<laga> what's the file name?
<laga> Koffa: can't you just tell the installer to use the file system on the raid 1 and be done with it?
<Koffa> it doesn't see those
<laga> oh.
<Koffa> it only shows /dev/sd*, not /dev/md*
<laga> :/
<laga> Koffa: you can install from a gutsy "alternate" cd and install the mythbuntu-related meta packages if you want
<mpmc> Just a few more questions: Will MU work with my Speed-link remote control, It's a HID
<laga> mpmc: what's the file name for the firmware?
<laga> mpmc: does it work in feisty? if yes, it'll likely work in mythbuntu
<mpmc> Sec.. See If I can remember it.. DVB_Dib0700.01.fw or something like that
<mpmc> Well.. It's a Windows Media center type remote.
<spoky99> someone know the repository for mithbuntu gutsy?
<spoky99> today after one apt-get update..
<laga> spoky99: normal ubuntu repository mostly
<spoky99> http://www.mythbuntu.org/files/packages/dists/gutsy/mythbuntu/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<Koffa> laga :/
<laga> spoky99: file a bug report please. shouldn't be too critical since there are no new packages as far as i know
<laga> mpmc: there are two dvb-dibusb* files in the firmware directory
<spoky99> sorry
<spoky99> My english is not good
<laga> you can still file a bug report i'm sure
<spoky99> yess
<MythbuntuGuest35> Just d/c
<spoky99> :(
<laga> spoky99: what's the problem?
<spoky99> I thunk that was more easy.. only to change something into the sources list
<spoky99> I'm ging to confgure the remote
<spoky99> going
<mpmc> Does MU Have the Nvidia-glx?
<spoky99> using module-assistant
<laga> mpmc: think of mythbuntu as ubuntu + some extra mythtv love.
<laga> yes, it has nvidia-glx.
<laga> spoky99: what remote?
<mpmc> Great, Hopefully i shouldn't have too much trouble with my PCI GFX card lol
<spoky99> I'have 2 remote.. the first is... not standard.. the second is a  M$
<spoky99> via usb
<laga> mpmc: just try it. if it doesn't work, you get to complain in the bug tracker. ;)
<laga> spoky99: you don't need to install lirc using modules-assistant.
<spoky99> ah
<laga> spoky99: mythbuntu/ubuntu gutsy already comes with the lirc modules.
<Koffa> laga: so just copy sources.list from this live-cd and get mythbuntu-desktop ?
<laga> spoky99: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lirc should do
<spoky99> I often choose the best difficult way todo something :(
<laga> spoky99: you wouldn't have succeeded. as far as i know, the lirc-modules-source package was removed
<mpmc> Well.. I know I have to configure X after the install.. only issue is Ubuntu attempts to load the xserver, can't & just returns back to the bootscreen. <_<
<laga> Koffa: install everything with mythbuntu in the package name
<laga> mpmc: what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<spoky99> I know thta lirc is just into mythbuntu.. but I don't know how make work the remote
<mpmc> Laga I can fix it.. But I have to go into recovery @ boot.
<mpmc> Which is annoying.
<mpmc> I'm talking about Ubuntu.. Hopefully MU will be better.
<spoky99> laga: I follow one howto..
<laga> spoky99: what howto?
<laga> listen, guys.
<laga> ifn you have a problem and need help, please have the decency of actually describing your problem properly and telling us what you have already done.
<laga> i can't read minds. yet.
<spoky99> laga:this http://farrebyc.wordpress.com/2007/08/05/mythtv-su-ubuntu-parte-4/ that is one traslation of this  http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_lirc_install
<mpmc> Sorry.. My fault I talk random garbage.
<laga> mpmc: heh. trying to do too many things at once here so i got annoyed.
<laga> spoky99: that howto is outdated.
<mpmc> Not your fault, laga:
<laga> spoky99: you are basically using ubuntu *GUTSY* now, aka ubuntu 7.10.
<laga> mpmc: no worries. i should be friendlier. anyways -what's your problem with X on ubuntu?
<laga> brb
<MythbuntuGuest17> hello
<MythbuntuGuest17> anyone here who can help out with a tv out problem?
<spoky99> laga: were I could found one lirc howto for the  microsoft usb remote in gutsy?
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest17, what problem
<spoky99> laga: are you there?
<tgm4883> Daviey, you around?
<laga> yes
<laga> spoky99: maybe on http://help.ubuntu.com
<laga> spoky99: but just run sudo dpkg-reconfigure lirc
<laga> like i told you one hour ago
<spoky99> laga:  thaks!
<spoky99> laga: I'm a newbie ad.. I read a lot before make disaster in my computers :D
<MythbuntuGuest17> i have an onboard radeon x1250 card and would like to know how to get the tv out to work,..
<MythbuntuGuest17> the tv is connected, but i would like to know where i can "activate" the tvout
<spoky99> laga: I also have a lcd that don't work
<laga> MythbuntuGuest17: AMDCCLE?
<spoky99> laga: but... before I wont configure the remote :)
<MythbuntuGuest17> amdccle?
<laga> MythbuntuGuest17: amd catalyst control centre. it's accessible from the mythbuntu control centre
<mpmc> Hi everyone, I have a small issue. I've attempted to run the install (In Safe GFX mode), But I get a message telling me X server can't start & to view the output, which I did, But I cannot see the CLI to use VIM to fix it.. <_<
<laga> mpmc: hit ALT+F2?
<tgm4883> dang
<mpmc> k hold on
<tgm4883> laga has already answered all the questions when im like halfway through reading them
<tgm4883> dang slow reading morning eyes
<mpmc> Laga: Thanks that did the trick!
<MythbuntuGuest17> i'll give it a try
<laga> tgm4883: heh
<spoky99> laga: I understand that mythbuntu don't work whit gnome.. what use?
<tgm4883> spoky99, openbox i believe
<laga> spoky99: mythbuntu does work with gnome. it just does not come with gnome by default.
<mpmc> Hmm.. I've started X & its running.. But all I see is a Gray-ish colour screen & a right click menu.. but I don't see an install option.
<tgm4883> dang, even when I beat him he comes out with a better answer
<tgm4883> i'm going to go take a nap
<laga> tgm4883: didn't you just get up?
<tgm4883> yep
<laga> slacker
<laga> i'm fighting the nvidia driver. won't play nice wih my new DFP and the home-brewn tv-out :/
<spoky99> laga: I'm in a sistem administarator session and.. I don't have the gnome bar..
<laga> spoky99: yes. because gnome is not installed. where's the problem?
<spoky99> ok
<laga> spoky99: the next mythbuntu release might include xfce4. it's closer to the gnome 'user experience'
<tgm4883> mpmc, you're in a regular openbox session
<mpmc> OK.. I'm lost then :P
<tgm4883> you may be able to install from there
<tgm4883> give me a sec to let laga answer you :)
<laga> heh
<mpmc> :P
<laga> mpmc: what have you done now? booted the install disk and fixed X?
<tgm4883> nah, unless he knows off the top of his head, i need to boot my vm
<mpmc> Laga yes: I'm running.. But I seen nothing, But a right click menu & I can't access the net ether..
<spoky99> I try to open System->Administration->Software Sources but.. I don't understand what I could do whitouth gnome bar, I don't know the code for to start it from terminal
<laga> spoky99: what are you trying to do?
<laga> mpmc: ok.
<laga> mpmc: how did you start X?
<spoky99> repare the apt-get update for make one upgrade
<mpmc> laga: startx command
<laga> spoky99: right click on the desktop
<spoky99> yess.... I tryed it
<spoky99> I open one terminal
<spoky99> I open firefox
<laga> mpmc: that's probably not the best choice. try killing X with ctrl+alt+backspace and run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<laga> mpmc: or kdm instead of gdm, but gdm ought to work
<mpmc> k
<laga> spoky99: so, where is your problem?
<spoky99> but Obconf and Reconfigure don't work
<mpmc> laga: Gnome display manager: Fail.
<mpmc> I'll try kdm
<laga> spoky99: "obconf" and "reconfigure" probably work, but they're part of openbox. nothing you should be messing with.
<laga> spoky99: what prevents you from just typing in "sudo apt-get update" into the terminal?
<mpmc> laga: KDM isn't installed / available, Command not found etc..
<spoky99> laga:  apt-get update print this error
<laga> mpmc: hum.
<laga> mpmc: well, no worries then.
<laga> mpmc: run "startx" again
<laga> mpmc: and execute.. um.... let me find that command
<mpmc> can't I run the installer from there?
<laga> mpmc: yes, should be possible
<laga> i just need to find out what command to run
<mpmc> I'm still pretty new to linux.. But I'm learning loads :)
<laga> spoky99: i'll try to verify your problem
<tgm4883> spoky99, what error?
<spoky99> laga: >	http://www.mythbuntu.org/files/packages/dists/gutsy/mythbuntu/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<mpmc> Connection test.
<tgm4883> spoky99, what alpha are you using?
<spoky99> laga: (I'm waiting he restart of the computer)
<laga> mpmc: open a terminal and run "sudo -S /usr/bin/ubiquity mythbuntu_ui"
<laga> mpmc: that should work
<spoky99> I think the first
<tgm4883> spoky, you have a way old sources.list
<spoky99> I just upgrade the entre sistem
<tgm4883> well you need to get the new sources.list, as the error is because that does not exist anymore
<mpmc> laga: OK I gotta type all that out >.<
<laga> mpmc: it's good exercise for your fingers!
<spoky99> laga: Impossibile ottenere http://www.mythbuntu.org/files/packages/dists/gutsy/mythbuntu/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<spoky99> Impossibile ottenere http://www.mythbuntu.org/files/packages/dists/gutsy/mythbuntu/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found
<spoky99> (impossible to get)
<tgm4883> spoky99, it would be impossible to get something that doesn't exist anymore
<spoky99> I could fix it?
<tgm4883> yes
<laga> spoky99: i'll upload a current sources.list for you
<spoky99> I tryed with apt-get -f
<tgm4883> arg
<spoky99> laga: where I could get it?
<laga> spoky99: www.pastebin.ca/687154
<mpmc> Laga: Umm.. It didn't run with the mythubuntu_ui param, But has without..
<laga> mpmc: odd.
<mpmc> oh wait
<mpmc> I know
<tgm4883> cd burnt, moving to laptop
<mpmc> mythUbuntu <_<
<spoky99> laga: It work!!!!! thanks!!!
<laga> spoky99: cool :)
<laga> i didn't know you were running such an old release of mythbuntu
<mpmc> laga: I'm in in the install process selecting which remote module etc.. But which? the remote is this one, With a USB receiver.. http://images.speed-link.de/prodpics/SL-6399/large/sl-6399_1.jpg
<laga> mpmc: isn't there a MCE remote listed?
<tgm4883> is that a MCEUSB 1 remote?
<mpmc> It has a USB receiver yes
<tgm4883> is that a windows media centre remote
<tgm4883> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<mpmc> Yes, But not M$ branded.
<laga> brb, restarting X
<tgm4883> i just spelled it centre without talking about the control centre.  What has Daviey done!!!
<laga> tgm4883: 'sup?
<laga> heh
<tgm4883> mpmc, who makes it?
<mpmc> Speed-link
<mpmc> http://www.speed-link.de/prod.php?lang=de&sys_id=1&pb_id=12&prod_num=SL-6399
<swhalen> hello...xv om playing mythtv shows a blue screen
<mpmc> So would that remote be classed as a MCE remote USB?
<tgm4883> mpmc, sec
<mpmc> k
<tgm4883> swhalen, what vid card?
<swhalen>  ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] 
<tgm4883> mpmc, I would think that it was one of the MCEUSB remotes as it's billed as a MCE remote.  How old is it?
<tgm4883> swhalen, do you have the restricted drivers enabled or the open source drivers?
<mpmc> I only got it yesterday..
<tgm4883> ok
<mpmc> I'll try it as a MCE old version remote?
<tgm4883> mpmc, try using the MCEUSB2 remote.  It should be under Windows Media Center MCEUSB2 or something like that
<tgm4883> no, use the new one
<mpmc> k..
<tgm4883_laptop> back
<swhalen> tgm4883, there are no restricted for my card. ATI only lies xorg 7.1 for my card. So I use "ati" drivers
<mpmc> Hmm.. Install has frozen.. after I selected install prop' video driver O.O
<tgm4883_laptop> arg
<tgm4883_laptop> mpmc, yep
<tgm4883_laptop> thats a known bug
<mpmc> restart install?
<tgm4883_laptop> the current fix is to install the prop driver later
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<mpmc> lol
<mpmc> k
<tgm4883_laptop> check the list of known alpha 4 bugs at http://www.mythbuntu.org
<mpmc> WTF WOW
<tgm4883_laptop> what?
<swhalen> It there a winpvr card that works with NSCTCC VBI
<tgm4883_laptop> swhalen, whats NSCTCC VBI
<mpmc> I ctrl+c'd to kill the installer it asked if I wanted to quit.. But it has loaded the additional driver step page :s
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<mpmc> huh?
<mpmc> lol
<mpmc> Thats madness.
<swhalen> tgm4883_laptop, Closed caption
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> so what is NSCT then?
<tgm4883_laptop> or is it NTSC?
<swhalen> NTSC CC, NTSC CC typo
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<swhalen> how did that get typed twice lol
<tgm4883_laptop> i am not sure swhalen, I don't do much with closed captions
<swhalen> tgm4883_laptop, the vbi works...ut the video flickers
<tgm4883_laptop> arg
<tgm4883_laptop> laga
<laga> ?
<tgm4883_laptop> my installer crashed
<tgm4883_laptop> :(
<laga> did you enable vnc?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<laga> pastebin the backtrace and create a b ug report
<tgm4883_laptop> well
<mpmc> Woo Installing!
<laga> for some reason, superm1 talked me into taking care of a ubiquity bug. but i don't know python. ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> it's not like it was an official build or anything, so maybe just some incompatibility with my build
<tgm4883_laptop> im going to try it one more time to be sure
<laga> probably
<laga> still, create a bug report
<laga> might be valuable
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<mpmc> I like the theme of MU.
<mpmc> No crappy blue..
<laga> too grey here ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> mpmc, are you seeing the new theme or the old one?  The old one was a dark grey
<tgm4883_laptop> ^^ in ubiquity
<mpmc> dark grey
<spoky99> laga: I make dpkg-reconfigure and it goes well... tiping irw and hitting on the remote.. recognize the tiping on the remote, Is not necessary copy the .lircrc file o.. I could make it?
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> IMO, the new one is much better
<laga> spoky99: install mythbuntu-lirc-generator and run it
<mpmc> Oh noes.. I'm scared of config files.. They look at me weird.. :(
<laga> that's why we make mythbuntu
* laga comforts mpmc 
<mpmc> Darn brb.
<kieran491> hi
<tgm4883_laptop> heh, I keep trying to use the mouse connected to my mythbuntu box on my laptop
<tgm4883_laptop> hi kieran491
<laga> hi kieran491
<kieran491> My mythtv is referaing to one of my TVTuner cards as as adapter1 but it is adapter0 how do you fix this i have tryed just deleteing it but that did not seem to work any ideas on how i can make it work?
<laga> kieran491: please be more specific. what distro? what capture card? how exactly does this cause problems?
<tgm4883_laptop> and where does adapter0 or adapter 1 come into play
<kieran491> i am using mandriva this problem started when i rebooted my machine but it was working before i rebooted
<tgm4883_laptop> and your using a ubuntu backend?
<kieran491> nop
<laga> kieran491: in case you haven't noticed: the channel name "#ubuntu-mythtv" contains the string "ubuntu"
<tgm4883_laptop> a ubuntu frontend?
<kieran491> yes....
<laga> ah.
<laga> nirvana at last
<laga> kieran491: try #mythtv-users
<tgm4883_laptop> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ yep
<kieran491> that dose not exist many people have refered me to that room
<kieran491> huh
<laga> #mythtv-users does exist
<kieran491> it dose now
<tgm4883_laptop> kieran491, i would be money that it does
<kieran491> i have tryed that room in the past and never got it
<tgm4883_laptop> and has for a long time now
<spoky99> someone know how to stop the computer directly from the last menu of mythtv?
<spoky99> now it restart
* tgm4883_laptop forgot how much of a  pain firewire was to setup
<Koffa> which driver should I use for cinergy t2 remote?
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, indeed :)
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, perhaps we should improve upon that process
<superm1> although automating it is quite the challenge
<superm1> Koffa, who makes that remote even, never heard of it
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, booya!!! firewire in mythbuntu alpha4.2
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, sweet so we aren't affected by the problems j-rod was having then
<superm1> awesome
<tgm4883_laptop> i have no sound
<tgm4883_laptop> but that could be any number of reasons
<superm1> yea
<superm1> as long as you can capture
<superm1> that's what matters
<tgm4883_laptop> oh yea
<tgm4883_laptop> cartoons
<tgm4883_laptop> its a real pain though
<superm1> can you think of what can be done in terms of automating the procedure?
<tgm4883_laptop> I think it's going to have to be a user input script
<tgm4883_laptop> where we run commands and ask the user to select 1 or 2
<superm1> you mean for like determining ports and such
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<superm1> which one its plugged into
<tgm4883_laptop> and for downloading and updating the scripts
<superm1> well honestly, i dont see why myth can't figure that out
<superm1> you would think it could query the bus
<superm1> and find it
<tgm4883_laptop> true
<tgm4883_laptop> I still have the problem with my stb jumping nodes though
<tgm4883_laptop> :(
<superm1> perhaps the 'proper' solution is to write a myth patch for that exact purpose
<superm1> i heard that is resolved in 0.21
<superm1> dunno where i herad it
<superm1> or even heard it
<tgm4883_laptop> I hope so
<tgm4883_laptop> although i doubt it
<tgm4883_laptop> as it seems to be in the stack
<tgm4883_laptop> not mythtv related
<superm1> well but i heard that myth can get along around that
<superm1> in 0.21
<superm1> so perhaps it does query the bus
<tgm4883_laptop> although there is a firewire_reset in .21
<superm1> and determine where the box is
<tgm4883_laptop> heh
<tgm4883_laptop> HD runs like crap right now
* tgm4883_laptop needs to install proprietary drivers
<superm1> can you respond to laga's post so people on the ML know?
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<superm1> i added your "Quit" button to the control centre
<superm1> i'm just testing a few more patches towards it
<superm1> and then i
<superm1> 'll push it up
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, I was wondering, would it be bad to add the firewire parts to the main backend script?
<Koffa> superm1: terratec?
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, how so?
<superm1> like priming stuff?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> I suppose it would be
<superm1> Koffa, hm.  i guess i still haven't heard of that brand.  I've no idea what driver it should be using.  I'd have to say /query lirc-list mailing list
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, what about people not doing firewire then?
<tgm4883_laptop> thats what i was thinking, if it would be bad for them
<superm1> maybe it'd make sense to add a configuration item in like /etc/default/mythtv-backend
<tgm4883_laptop> and I think it would
<superm1> FIREWIRE=True
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<superm1> and then that turns on all the firewire toys
<tgm4883_laptop> that would fix a lot of the setup
<superm1> what items need to be put in there exactly?
<superm1> do you know?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> i just followed the feisty firewire guide
<tgm4883_laptop> and really
<superm1> well if you want to write a patch for it, i'd be glad to sponsor something sane
<tgm4883_laptop> i think you can d/l the firewire backend script
<tgm4883_laptop> so
<tgm4883_laptop> let me think of a few different plans for this
<tgm4883_laptop> I think the problem is that there are a few things that need compiled
<superm1> well compiling more stuff isn't too big a deal
<superm1> can always ship more of the contrib directory
<superm1> with mythtv-backend perhaps
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, but we would also need build essential on the cd
<tgm4883_laptop> how much free space is there?
<superm1> well there is plenty of free space, but i'm saying if its precompiled
<superm1> in the package
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<superm1> so in the mythtv package
<superm1> its shipped
<tgm4883_laptop> sounds good
<tgm4883_laptop> cause there are 2 things to compile
<tgm4883_laptop> wtf
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm watching a strange Dell commercial with no sound in HD with no proprietary drivers installed
<superm1> http://www.imagehosting.com/show.php/1116043_addons.png.html
<superm1> anything more to add to that page?
<tgm4883_laptop> nope looks good
<tgm4883_laptop> is there going to be a different terminal in the future?
<superm1> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> good
<superm1> as soon as DaveMorris completes the switch to xubuntu window manager
<superm1> xfce4-terminal will be there
<tgm4883_laptop> i despise the current terminal
<superm1> currently that button looks for xfce4-terminal primarily, then gnome-terminal, then konsole, and then lastly xterm
<superm1> problem though is it spawns a root terminal
<superm1> which probably isn't a good idea
<tgm4883_laptop> probably not
<tgm4883_laptop> wait
<tgm4883_laptop> did you want to add buttons for the things we need for firewire?
<superm1> well we could do that
<Koffa> *snap*
<superm1> mornin DaveMorris
<DaveMorris> superm1: I'm having a senior moment, how do you checkout the branch again?
<superm1> bzr co http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-default-settings
<superm1> if you want to get mythbuntu-default-settings
<superm1> now if you want to be able to commit to it
<superm1> you can do it like this
<superm1> bzr co sftp://USER@bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-default-settings
<DaveMorris> yeah I wanted to checkout so I can commit as wel
<superm1> where USER is your LP username
<DaveMorris> bzr: ERROR: Unsupported protocol for url "sftp://dave-greenacre@bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-default-settings": Unable to import paramiko (required for sftp support): No module named paramiko
<superm1> you need to install paramiko
<DaveMorris> I don't remember doing it before
<superm1> sudo apt-get install python-paramiko
<DaveMorris> I'm already ahead of you
<superm1> its what is used to do a sftp or bzr+ssh commit
<DaveMorris> thanks :)
<ubotu> New bug: #135199 in mythplugins (multiverse) "dependency conflict (mythmusic and mythtv) 0.20.2" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135199
<DaveMorris> http://pastebin.com/m7100a932 - anyone got any ideas on what I'm doing wrong?  It works on my amd64 machine
<DaveMorris> superm1:  http://pastebin.com/m7100a932 - anyone got any ideas on what I'm doing wrong?  It works on my amd64 machine
<superm1> DaveMorris, what did you change?
<superm1> anything?
<DaveMorris> nothing
<DaveMorris> apart from the mirror and the place to save it to
<superm1> what is your BASE_INSTALL
<superm1> set to?
<DaveMorris>   BASE_INSTALL='/tmp/mythbuntu_iso'
<superm1> it looks like well it didn't debootstrap
<superm1> do you not have debootstrap installed?
<DaveMorris> it's installed, or do I need a gutsy veersion
<superm1> yes you need the gutsy version
<superm1> # Requirements:
<superm1> # * Root permissions
<superm1> # * debootstrap taken from ubuntu/main of the target Ubuntu release
<superm1> :)
<DaveMorris> how do I install that on a feisty system?
<superm1> go to packages.ubuntu.com
<superm1> and grab the gutsy version
<superm1> and just dpkg -i it
<DaveMorris> ok
<superm1> its just a script, so it doesnt need to be rebuilt for feisty
<DaveMorris> thats fixed the problem thanks
<DaveMorris> enjoying your day then superm1?
<superm1> DaveMorris, yeah
<superm1> nice relaxing day for a change of pace
<superm1> do you need to know how to do a PPA build of mythbuntu-default-settings now?
<DaveMorris> sounds good,
<superm1> er well did you join the lp beta team yet?
<DaveMorris> I might  as well learn, not sure if I'#ve been added yet
<DaveMorris> not a member yet
<superm1> ah okay
<superm1> well for now you can just copy the files in via the build script
<superm1> you can see how it copies a few of them in
<superm1> or you can just do it post env
<DaveMorris> ok I'll have a look in the script to see how it's donee
<superm1> but as for when PPA does get added to your account, what you need to do is bump the version number of the package
<superm1> so you can do that like this:
<superm1> dch -v 0.55-0ubuntu1~mythbuntu1
<superm1> and that will give it a sane version number for the PPA
<superm1> its always very very important that your version number includes a ~mythbuntuX or ~ppaX
<DaveMorris> Do I need to add my ppa url tot the script as weell
<superm1> so that the one in the archive will always take prirority
<superm1> well you can push to the team ppa
<superm1> once you are setup
<DaveMorris> sounds good
<superm1> to push to the ppa, you need to edit /etc/dput.cf
<superm1> add this section
<superm1> [ppa-mythbuntu] 
<superm1> fqdn = ppa.launchpad.net
<superm1> incoming = ~mythbuntu/ubuntu
<superm1> login = anonymous
<superm1> and then when you build your source package, build it like this
<superm1> debuild -S -sa
<superm1> and then to push to the PPA
<superm1> you will do
<superm1> dput ppa-mythbuntu FILE.changes
* DaveMorris knows I'll have to ask more questions, but this is logged my end :)
<superm1> well that should be the jist of it
<Daviey> Hey, do you think mythbuntu could be considered of use to academic users?
<superm1> how so?
<Daviey> http://www.mirrorservice.org/
<DaveMorris> worth a try
<Daviey> They seem to mirror nearly everything on sourceforge mind
<DaveMorris> as they can use it to record shows for use in classes in schools/colleges/uni's
<superm1> well wouldn't hurt to try
<superm1> ya
<Daviey> Which category tho?
<Daviey> http://www.mirrorservice.org/Help/FeedBack/Mirror
<DaveMorris> teching and computing resourcees
<Daviey> Helps users learn the internal's of linux aswell :P
<Daviey> Mind you, if we get it into sourceforge - then it seems to automatically get mirrored by loads of mirrors.
<Daviey> Should i do that?
<superm1> Computing Applications/Utilities
<superm1> sourceforge doesn't host ISOs though do they?
<Daviey> yep
<Daviey> Asterisk@Home used to be on sourceforge
<Daviey> That was an iso
<DaveMorris> tbh staying away from sourceforge would be better
<superm1> well why didn't we think of this before then?
<superm1> why?
<DaveMorris> more cocntrol if we do it
<Daviey> sourceforge _can_ have a bad reputation.. but we wouldn't link users to it - just the mirrors it rsync's with
<DaveMorris> btw if you worried about bandwidth just limit direct downloads to 50KBp/s and people will torrent it instead
<Daviey> bad reputation for poor quality software..
<Daviey> DaveMorris: or not bother downloading
<Daviey> Strangly, so many people don't know how to torrent
<DaveMorris> or 100 then
<DaveMorris> you can still download, it just takes longer
<Daviey> Yeah, but surely we want to make it easier to downlaod - more accessible
<DaveMorris> tbh I tend not to torrent as it's  quicker to download directly
<superm1> well once elmo gets us an ubuntu.com mirror place
<superm1> i think we will not have any more worries
<Daviey> _can_ be, but a well seeded torrent will always win
<Daviey> Okay.. i'll try and chase elmo again
<DaveMorris> it still takes time to get starting imo
<Daviey> I told elmo that we were peaking combined of the mirrors 80Gb/Day, steadily sropping off after the new release
<Daviey> He didn't seem shocked by that
<Daviey> Wow.. My torrent client can see 422 other seeders.
<Daviey> Only the FOSS community seed like that!
* DaveMorris is still seeding
* DaveMorris is running the mythbuntu script through his apt proxy so it's gonna be a lot better next time
<cornell> I've asked this in #ubuntu and am not getting an answer...  So I'm going to ask here...
<cornell> I've a Dell Optiplex, I've tried to put Feisty on it.  Wouldn't boot, I'm reinstalling, I noticed in the partitioning... It wants to partition SCSI1 (0.0.0) (sda) - 40.0GB ATA ST340016A...   Isn't SCSI, um, not ATA?
<DaveMorris> sata devices appear as scsi devices
<cornell> Yes... but wouldn't a SATA be called a SATA, not ATA?
<DaveMorris> should be
<cornell> The documentation doesn't mention "serial" or "parallel", the photo of how to install appears to show plugging into an IDE type connector
<DaveMorris> I read somewhere that they are gonna start labelling hard drives on /dev/hdx as /dev/sdx
<cornell> I mean, SATA connectors are visually different than PATA.
<tgm4883_laptop_> DaveMorris, they already do
<tgm4883_laptop_> actually, they are going to be using UUID instead of /dev/sdx
<cornell> Ok, but, if it's saying it's SCSI, is it trying to work with a SCSI drive, which isn't, and would that be a problem?
<tgm4883_laptop_> well
<tgm4883_laptop_> you could unplug any other hard drives
<tgm4883_laptop_> then try installing
<cornell> There are no other harddrives
<tgm4883_laptop_> ah
<tgm4883_laptop_> i think your fine
<DaveMorris> the install should be fine
<cornell> See.... installation goes smoothly, but then... I can't boot.   I get the POST, grub says it's loading... blank screen, harddrive activity, but no cli or x ?
<cornell> Well... actually, sometimes... there's like colored "static" lines that show up for a bit along the bottom.
<yotux> hello everyone
<yotux> Is mythbuntu going to be like LinuxMCE?
<superm1> yotux, well what do you mean by "like"?
<yotux> LinuxMCE has a complete media package, DVD, TV Music etc
<yotux> I can't get threw the list of features and get my PVR-150 to work
<superm1> well mythbuntu does come with plugins installed for all the features like that
<superm1> they are all optional
<yotux> In fiesty It works great,  I built a new system to be media center for my house
<superm1> you cant get through the list of features in mythbuntu?
<yotux> LinuxMCE has list and layers of stuff
<yotux> I am new to Mythtv & the whole live tv idea I am sorry'
<superm1> well linuxmce uses mythtv for its tv portion anyhow, so it shouldnt be much new to you
<DaveMorris> does LinuxMCE do PVR with multiple frontends off the same backends
<yotux> Dave-  I am not sure,  I can not get my PVR-150 to get a feed in LinuxMCE
<cornell> TTFN
<yotux> superm1 - Would it be ok to download an ISO for Mythbuntu to just play with?
<superm1> yea of course :)
<superm1> just watch out, there are a few known issues with the installer (they are detailed on the front page of mythbuntu.org)
<superm1> as long as your aware of those, things should go fine
<yotux> I know that your site was saying it only has one mirror so I don;t want to take bandwith that is valued like gold
<superm1> well we've gotten a few more mirrors since then
<yotux> cool
<superm1> when you click the download link, you'll get redirected to a random US one if your US bound, and a uk one otherwise
<yotux> yeah I am State side for this week
<yotux> travel allot
<yotux> x86 a better choice of the two?
<superm1> should be the same basic thing either way
<superm1> if your just playing i would say go x86
<yotux> hoping this will fill my need for media center
<yotux> If I like this OS allot can I mirror it?
<superm1> sure, we appreciate any mirrors we can get :)
<superm1> where would your mirror be located?
<yotux> I am getting 152k
<yotux> Data center out of CO
<superm1> no mirrors in CO yet, so that would be good.
<yotux> average download out of there is around 500kb/sec
<yotux> that just for me thought ymmv
<superm1> well if we'll be adding you as a mirror, then we'd make you us-co.weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org
<superm1> so just let us know
<DaveMorris> I've had 4000kb/s out of the UK one :)
<DaveMorris> thanks to my fast connection at work :)
<yotux> ok
<yotux> my dl is going a little slow :( all go things take time they tel me
<superm1> Daviey, we are pushing out more than 80GB/day
<superm1> just today so far its at 96
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-09-09
<DaveMorri1> superm1: you know where I can get a copy of admin_session from without loading up the livecd, as the one on the disk I made is empty for some reason
<superm1> DaveMorri1, its in mythbuntu-default-settings
<DaveMorri1> cheers
<DaveMorri1> superm1: what VM do you use for mythbuntu testing?
<superm1> virtual box
<DaveMorri1> is it easy to setup?
<superm1> oh ya
<superm1> very easy
<DaveMorri1> I cna't see it in the repo's
<superm1> www.virtualbox.org
<yotux> superm1: would you recommend a hd install of the alpha or virtual?
<MythbuntuGuest22> ho to all
<MythbuntuGuest22> hi
<superm1> depends on what you want to do with it yotux
<superm1> hi MythbuntuGuest22
<MythbuntuGuest22> hi
<MythbuntuGuest22> i have only a question to setup mythtvbuntu
<yotux> I'll try the hd install get full hardware advantage
<MythbuntuGuest22> cani ask?
<superm1> k
<superm1> sure
<superm1> shoot
<MythbuntuGuest22> i have connected a TV
<MythbuntuGuest22> but how i can change the resolution ?
<MythbuntuGuest22> because i no have a monitor
<MythbuntuGuest22> connected
<MythbuntuGuest22> from command line
<superm1> you mean switch it over to use the tv instead?
<MythbuntuGuest22> i can do it ?
<superm1> or just switch the resolution the tv is useing
<MythbuntuGuest22> on TV i can see only command line
<MythbuntuGuest22> if i start
<MythbuntuGuest22> X
<MythbuntuGuest22> i cant see correctly
<superm1> well how are you starting X?
<superm1> gdm should come up by itself
<superm1> right into myth
<MythbuntuGuest22> yes gdm start
<MythbuntuGuest22> but on tv
<MythbuntuGuest22> i see only
<MythbuntuGuest22> disturbs
<superm1> disturbs?
<MythbuntuGuest22> lines
<MythbuntuGuest22> colored lines
<MythbuntuGuest22> the freq is not ok
<superm1> ah i see
<superm1> well what you will want to modify is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<superm1> and you can adjust the resolutions listed in there
<MythbuntuGuest22> yes
<superm1> followed by issuing a
<superm1> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<MythbuntuGuest22> yes
<MythbuntuGuest22> but i don't know and what change
<superm1> well there will be a line that lists a whole bunch of resolutions
<MythbuntuGuest22> yes
<MythbuntuGuest22> i see
<MythbuntuGuest22> many lines are listed
<MythbuntuGuest22> how i can do one of this line the default setting when x start ?
<MythbuntuGuest22> excuse my english
<superm1> huh?
<superm1> you mean how do you make a resolution the default resolution?
<superm1> just take out any bigger than what you want
<MythbuntuGuest22> yes
<MythbuntuGuest22> ahh
<MythbuntuGuest22> ok
<MythbuntuGuest22> i make a copy of xorg.conf
<MythbuntuGuest22> and i try to modify
<superm1> k
<MythbuntuGuest22> ok
<MythbuntuGuest22> tomorrow i try
<MythbuntuGuest22> thanks
<MythbuntuGuest22> bye bye and good night
<superm1> okay cya
<MythbuntuGuest22> ciao
<yotux> is there a place  that I can read about install issues?
<superm1> yotux, there are two known issues with the installer
<superm1> posted on the front page of mythbuntu.org
<superm1> regarding VNC with a language other than english and with proprietary drivers
<yotux> thankz I am just about to moive over the other box to start the install went to lunch and now its time to play
<yotux> does mythbuntu allow the public to register on your site?
<yotux> I looks like a joomla install aka CMS client
<superm1> its a drupal install
<superm1> we dont do public reg on it
<superm1> that's just for all of us that manage it
<yotux> How can I help you guys out
<superm1> if you can mirror, that'd be awesome:  but testing it and catching things wrong
<superm1> is what we need
<yotux> have a q about partitioning
<yotux> try to get the most bang for the buck,  shous I have /, /home, and /var?
<superm1> one drive?
<superm1> or two
<yotux> shous = should
<yotux> 1 right now
<yotux> Will have a 2 - 4 by end of the year
<yotux> SATA possible 2TB system
<superm1> i'd go for ~10g for / for now, and then /var on the rest
<yotux> so there isn't a need for a /home?
<yotux> Sorry right know my desktop is / 10g /swap 2gb /home rest
<yotux> is all of the media going to be stored in /var?
<superm1> yes
<superm1>  /home won't be more than 100mb
<superm1> or so
<yotux> ok so home will be mirco
<yotux> currently have 300 SATA it will last a couple of days I hope
<superm1> should be
<yotux> var as ext3 or something like reisfs / xfs
<superm1> xfs
<yotux> thankz for helping the newbie
<MythbuntuGuest70> what version of mythtv is alpha 4 using?
<superm1> 0.20.2
<MythbuntuGuest70> thx much :)
<yotux> I think I found a bug where do I report it
<superm1> what'd you find?
<superm1> http://launchpad.net/mythbuntu
<superm1> is where reports should be filed
<yotux> partition setup
<superm1> well that is an upstream ubiquity item
<superm1> so that may be more appropriate to file against ubiquity then
<yotux> ok, drive geometry is off and can't select mount point from menu
<superm1> yea file it directly against ubiquity then
<keescook> superm1: heya, have you seen this before?
<keescook> 2007-09-08 18:13:14.043 DataDirect, Error: UpdateProgramViewTable no dd_state!
<superm1> keescook, No can't say i have.
<keescook> dmandell has run into this on his update.
<dmandell> I'm seeing it after updating.
<superm1> that's from mythfilldatabase?
<keescook> superm1: yeah
<dmandell> I didn't delete my input sources, I just changed them to Schedules Direct and entered the new username/password
<superm1> yea usually that's all you need to do
<keescook> dmandell: that's correct; I did it that way too
<superm1> is the data intact?
<superm1> and functional?
<dmandell> how would I check?
<superm1> well open up mythweb or mythfrontend
<superm1> and see if you've got guide data
<dmandell> Ah, I see, no guide data except for that which I had previously
<superm1> that's how mine was too.  i didn't get data for 1-2 days
<keescook> dmandell: did you do a "retrieve lineups" when you entered your SD info?
<dmandell> yes, as I have two different lineups I use (standard def and hi def).
<dmandell> Made sure I retreived lineups and had selected the right ones.
<dmandell> "Data Direct Lineup" shows both of the lineups I'd set up from SchedulesDirect, they're obviously different than the old ones.
<dmandell> Here's what I see when I run mythfilldatabase
<dmandell> 2007-09-08 18:13:41.303 Checking day @ offset 10, date: Tue Sep 18 2007
<dmandell> 2007-09-08 18:13:41.303 Data Refresh needed because of --refresh-all
<dmandell> 2007-09-08 18:13:41.303 Refreshing data for Tue Sep 18 2007
<dmandell> 2007-09-08 18:13:41.303 This DataDirect listings source is shared by 2 MythTV lineups
<dmandell> 2007-09-08 18:13:41.303 We should use cached data for this one
<dmandell> 2007-09-08 18:13:41.303 Retrieving datadirect data.
<dmandell> 2007-09-08 18:13:41.303 Grabbing data for Sat Sep 8 2007 offset 10
<dmandell> 2007-09-08 18:13:41.303 From Tue Sep 18 07:00:00 2007 to Wed Sep 19 07:00:00 2007 (UTC)
<dmandell> 2007-09-08 18:13:41.303 Grabbing listing data
<dmandell> 2007-09-08 18:13:41.303 DataDirect: Copying from DD cache
<dmandell> 2007-09-08 18:13:41.340 DataDirect: Your subscription expires on 09/15/2007 05:24:59 PM
<dmandell> 2007-09-08 18:13:42.811 Grab complete.  Actual data from Tue Sep 18 07:00:00 2007 to Wed Sep 19 07:00:00 2007 (UTC)
<dmandell> 2007-09-08 18:13:42.811 Main temp tables populated.
<dmandell> 2007-09-08 18:13:42.812 DataDirect, Error: UpdateProgramViewTable no dd_state!
<dmandell> 2007-09-08 18:13:42.812 Did not find any new program data.
<superm1> !pastebin | dmandell
<ubotu> dmandell: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dmandell> Thanks.
<dmandell> (and sorry)
<keescook> hm
<superm1> dmandell, you might need to bring this into #mythtv-users or to the mythtv mailing list, i'm really not too sure myself.
<keescook> stupid question: did you shutdown your backend before running this?
<dmandell> I'm pretty sure you have to shut down the backend before running mythtv-setup
<keescook> you do; but was just checking.  Did you see any errors during the apt-get ?
<dmandell> none
<keescook> http://mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-users/2007-September/192357.html   has the same error...
<keescook> dmandell: can you pastebin your entire mythfill output?
<dmandell> sure
<dmandell> sure
<keescook> dmandell: this might go away after a few days -- the "dd_state" table seems to be a temporary table that gets built during the new data download
<keescook> dmandell: http://forums.schedulesdirect.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=285
<keescook> looks like a temporary glitch with some lineups.
<keescook> it seems you're just "lucky" :P
<dmandell> Oh good!
<keescook> yeah, no worries; it sounds like this will go away (and you've still got data from pre-SD for a few more days...)
<dmandell> thanks for your help superm1, if this continues to be a problem I'll ask the mythtv mailing list.
<superm1> no prob dmandell, sorry i couldnt be more helpful myself
<keescook> superm1: are you going to be at UDS?  I need to buy you lots of beers.  :)
<superm1> keescook, I got the invite, but i need to make sure i can take off courses that week
<superm1> i believe i have a test on Monday at least
<keescook> eek
<superm1> so i'll know in a week or so
<keescook> well, maybe come for a portion of it if not the whole thing?
<superm1> yea that was what i was thinking
<superm1> i want to at least be able to come for some of the installer discussion
<keescook> cool.  well, regardless, whenever I see you again, beer's on me.  :)
<superm1> awesome
<superm1> :)
<keescook> :)
* keescook heads back afk  *wave*
<superm1> night
<MythbuntuGuest50> hello hello?
<MythbuntuGuest50> anyone active here?
<MythbuntuGuest50> Hmmph.  Unfortunate.
<superm1> hey
<superm1> what's going on?
<MythbuntuGuest50> ah hah
<MythbuntuGuest50> nothing much quick question
<MythbuntuGuest50> does the newest build of mythbuntu handle schedule direct natively?
<superm1> yes
<MythbuntuGuest50> fantastic
<MythbuntuGuest50> my mythbox has been crapping out on me and I look forward to reinstalling with mythbuntu
<superm1> hopefully things go smoothly :)
<superm1> watch out, there are a few known issues with the build fyi, they are on the front page of mythbuntu.or
<MythbuntuGuest50> yeah.  Before the listings died I was wrestling with lirc and almost got it...
<superm1> mythbuntu.org
<MythbuntuGuest50> does the non-alpha build also support schedule direct?
<superm1> non alpha?
<superm1> we dont have a release yet :)
<MythbuntuGuest50> um non gutsy
<superm1> first release is in oct/nov
<MythbuntuGuest50> *looks more carefully*
<MythbuntuGuest50> doh.
<MythbuntuGuest50> well, heck, thanks anyway.  I'd imagine that mythbuntu will still probably be easier than reinstalling with vanilla ubuntu
<superm1> you can get schedules direct/0.20.2 support with straight feisty too though, see the post in the topic
<superm1> it is much easier than vanilla ubuntu
<superm1> that's the goal for it
<MythbuntuGuest50> hmm.
<MythbuntuGuest50> I had tried a few techniques for getting SD to work, and they all failed.
<MythbuntuGuest50> but
<MythbuntuGuest50> several other things were going wrong at the same time
<MythbuntuGuest50> GDM was crashing on startup, and once I installed kubuntu-desktop it broke mythtv
<MythbuntuGuest50> so I'll start afresh
<MythbuntuGuest50> but thank you for the response.  Adios, friend.
<superm1> night
<batrix> hello anyone alive in here?
<mactenchi> i hate to ask, but what's going on with 0.20.2?  i see the bug is marked fixed, but it's not available on updates
<superm1> mactenchi, the way the policy works it has to be incubating for 7 days
<superm1> in -proposed
<superm1> there was some stuff that was changed after the initial upload
<superm1> a few days ago
<superm1> so the 7 day counter started over
<mactenchi> ah, i see
<denbeiren> good morning
<denbeiren> i'm having some problems with vnc and amdcclr,.. could anyone help out?
<denbeiren> anyone home?
<laga> re
<laga> superm1: i'm adding support for the themes packages to the weekly build script (they, get fixes, too!).
<laga> superm1: it'll be disabled by default for -fixes, though.
<laga> superm1: just committed the changes, so watch out for borkage :) should be good, though
<superm1> laga, so does it build a themes package too then?
<superm1> and submit it to PPA now?
<juliux> hi all
<juliux> i have a major problem, if i trun scan on a terminal it founds 28 channels in around a minute, if i run the channel scan in mythtv-setup it need more then 10mins and found no channels
<superm1> mornin
<juliux> no channels is not right mythtv founds sometime one or two
<juliux> any hints?
<juliux> the status is also allways no lock and the led on the stick is always orange, if i run scan it change to green
<Daviey> superm1: Have i lost access to mythbuntu.org?
<superm1> access?
<Daviey> yep
<superm1> as in the site is timing out?
<Daviey> $ ssh mythbuntu@mythbuntu.org  <----- ASKING ME FOR PASSWORD
<superm1> or you can't login?
<Daviey> Sorry for caps
<superm1> well its going fairly slow for me, but your public key is tstill there
<superm1> for dave@dave-laptop
<Daviey> Hmm
<Daviey> still asking for password
<Daviey> hmm
<superm1> did your ssh key change?
<Daviey> don't think so...
<Daviey> oh... maybe
<Daviey> superm1: doh.. i accidently dropped my pub/private key
<superm1> that'dc do it
<Daviey> Can you add a new one please?
<Daviey> I need to remove ubuntu-uuk temp as a mirror
<Daviey> $ cat /home/dave/.ssh/id_rsa.pub
<Daviey> ssh-rsa AAAAB3NzaC1yc2EAAAABIwAAAQEA1GHCKZagc+ocgbv9IQR8aUONhCE37sHDNsv3fMVbcFWF7O6TvtWwX2CY+BBACTq4h8Uazmz+CraOW4lNxS+4D6G528g6NWxnB9bCAm0inw9+bDRHSqEeo29pD7o17Ti+8XZ9esqYwQe65KNLn3LJ6raI1rqYyQPfeStGCzvODen1pSA1X20x4/fTWfxPEOHkYps0BXi2T9AAVmMhNQnOJNR3Yqunm5TLxyXqyHpjtatoS5CbICsU0Xcm7AJcFoRkn/NOokZ8MQQxWsxB3VXy2NgvwwfKJcUtXBpTzC9g65XhS/1QMcgIKfSUZB66yEQe1kgyrY6r1GtG9GKOBeB8kQ== dave@dave-desktop
<juliux> fuck i get an segmentation fault from mythtv
<superm1> Daviey, okay should be added
<Daviey> superm1: tahnks
<Daviey> works
<superm1> juliux, what are you scanning with?
<juliux> superm1, with mythtv and scan
<juliux> tu18hh
<superm1> i mean hardware
<juliux> a freecome usb dvb-t stick
<superm1> can you try scanning outside myth and figure out whether the thing is picking up anything outside?
<juliux> if i use scan /usr/share/doc/dvb-utils/examples/scan/dvb-t/de-Hannover everything is working well
<juliux> also if i use kaffeine
<superm1> perhaps you will just want to import a channels.conf then
<juliux> hm that was not working last time
<juliux> superm1, i will test the stick on an other computer
<superm1> k
<juliux> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14762/ i get this errors during the scan with scan on the terminal
<superm1> oooh pretty
<juliux> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14763/ that is from dmesg
<tgm4883> wtf is this https://answers.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+question/13070
<superm1> yea i saw that too
<superm1> i dunno
<tgm4883> I just rejected it
* Daviey has just been flamed by the billing contact for ubuntu-uk box
<Daviey> :`(
<superm1> Daviey, how much was put out bw wise from it?
<troy_s> superm1: If you see foxbuntu tell him to check his email for me would you?
<Daviey> 37Gb ijsut under 3 days
<superm1> sure
<Daviey> in just under
<superm1> whew
<tgm4883> superm1, did you see this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/137878
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137878 in mythbuntu "Limited maximum partition size at installation" [Undecided,New] 
<Daviey> Seems the bw throttling didn't work on their box
<tgm4883> I seem to remember having that same problem when I was installing feisty alpha
<superm1> its something wrong with upstream ubiquity i believe
<superm1> because we're not changing anything in the partitioner
<tgm4883> i agree
<laga> superm1: it does build a theme package, but i haven't added the dput parts yet. that's not hard, though
<laga>  tgm4883 heh, your reply to the "is very fast" question just made me laugh out loud
<tgm4883> heh, well I thought that the question didn't have much content, so the answer shouldn't have much content either.
* tgm4883 always thinks life needs a little irony
<laga> i'd have gone for "lol kthx", but yours works as well
<tgm4883> I should have signed their email address up for some porn sites
<laga> i need to make the GF get a faster net connection.
<juliux_> superm1, i have played around a bit with my freecome stick, on my feisty systems i get always a WARNING: filter timeout pid 0x0010 during a scan, on my feisty with v4l-experimental build from source i haven t seen this error until now
<MythbuntuGuest64> I installed Mythbuntu 7.10 Public Alpha 4, and it appears that there is no pre-built ivtv-fb module included
<MythbuntuGuest64> Is ivtv-fb going away?
<laga> MythbuntuGuest64: was it included in feisty?
<MythbuntuGuest64> it is part of the linux image 2.6.20-15-generic from feisty
<MythbuntuGuest64> baked right into linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic
<MythbuntuGuest64> I believe it is part of the normal ivtv (0.10.x) build
<MythbuntuGuest64> So I was surprised it didn't get into the gutsy linux image packages... I guess maybe it's time to file a bug against the gutsy linux image package
<elmargol> Hi. I have one of those usb dongles included with Technisat SkyStar2. How do I configure the remote? Someone on the forums says that this is detected as a keyboard and I don't need lirc
<DaveMorris> superm1: evening
<DaveMorris> my latest builds are having problems with initializing GTK, is that something I've done ?
<DaveMorris> basically /usr/bin/displayconfig-restore isn't found
<superm1> evenin
<superm1> DaveMorris, i'd anticipate no
<superm1> more likely think its because of bulletproofx
<superm1> and needing to install displayconfig-gtk
<superm1> looks like we need to depend on that now
<superm1> DaveMorris, try to install kde-guidance
<DaveMorris> ok I'll have a look
<superm1> when exactly do you get that error?
<superm1> during boot?
<DaveMorris> no, when it tries to load into X, my X session lasts less than 10 secs and thats what the error message is moaning about
<superm1> hm odd
<DaveMorris> Gtk_WARNING ** This process is currently running setuid or setgid.  This is not supported use of GTK+.  You must create a helper program instead.  Refusing to initialise GTK+
<superm1> what program is it trying to launch?
<superm1> where its doing that
<DaveMorris> it's trying to log into my X session, I've tried various session types, but it always does that
<superm1> hmm weird.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-09-01
<balz> When I go to play a DVD in myth, I get the first couple of splash scenes and then it cuts back to the menu ...  I have no idea where to start. any ideas?
<vbman11_> I can't connect to my remote backend, but "sudo iptables -L" says that everything is accept on both computers
<vbman11_> I'm still here
<vbman11_> waiting
<riegersn> vbman11_, do you have firestarter installed?
<riegersn> vbman11_, try it out with firestarter running, i do that often so it alerts me if anything is blocked, then you know for sure if its your ip tables or not
<Stemming78> Re-writing the LIRC file....  What command do I need to run to "remap" the buttons??? (replaced the old file with a new one)
<balz> When I go to play a DVD in myth, I get the first couple of splash scenes and then it cuts back to the menu ...  I have no idea where to start. any ideas?
<hads> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/
<hads> That's where you should start.
<Stemming78> need the command to configure the LIRC...  cant seem to locate it....  Any help????
<Stemming78> NM...  found it - mythbuntu-lirc-generator
<Stemming78> How do I customize the MCE REMOTE (ver 2)???  any threads someone can point me too?
<Stemming78> Please help.....
<Stemming78> Anyone have the MCE REMOTE???  would like to know how to configure the "My TV" "My Music", etc.....
<CNLiberal> can anyone tell me where to adjust the audio output for MythStream?
<CNLiberal> the sounds works perfectly for my TV and for my music
<CNLiberal> just not for streaming
<CNLiberal> it looks like it's running mplayer but i don't know where to set the command
<CNLiberal> figured it out
<CNLiberal> the guy uses an XML file
<CNLiberal> not something that's already in the DB
<Androktasie> Hello, I'm trying to install Mythbuntu 8.04 AMD64 onto a used hard drive that used to contain one NTFS partition.  I've gone through the installer 3 times now, custom and standard, each time selecting "use the whole disk", and after it installs and ejects the CD I will reboot only to find that the BIOS won't load GRUB.  Gives an "Invalid partition table" error.  Is there an easy way to force...
<Androktasie> ...this disk to become bootable?
<buntunub> sounds like your issue is more ubuntu related
<buntunub> mythbuntu is really just a specialized version of xubuntu
<buntunub> ie.. its xubuntu with a mythbuntu theme and mythbuntu control center
<buntunub> try installing ubuntu or xubuntu and then use synaptic to install the mythbuntu control center and do what you need from there
<Tuv0k> mythbuntu is really just a specialized version of xubuntu, uh no
<hads> ?
<Androktasie> to be honest id much rather just have mythbuntu instead of the full ubuntu + control center.  there are a lot of packages that i wouldn't use and don't want to have to sort through.
<buntunub> cool. do that then
<buntunub> lots of options with linux
<Androktasie> that's what im trying to do though... install linux and have it wipe out everything.  so far it's installed, it's wiped out everything, but it will not load grub
<Androktasie> never had this issue with 7.10
<buntunub> an invalid partition error suggests that there is a problem with the way you partitioned your setup
<Androktasie> it was set to "use the whole disk"
<buntunub> i got that so perhaps you could try manually partitioning instead
<Androktasie> what options should i use?  is there a decent tutorial i should look at?
<buntunub> from the livecd use gparted
<buntunub> setup a /, /boot, /home, and some folks like a /var too
<buntunub> oh and swap
<buntunub> for mythtv i setup a seperate partition just for recordings as well
<buntunub> works exceedingly well that
<Androktasie> loading gparted now from a spare disc
<Androktasie> its not included on the livecd surprisingly
<buntunub> i think mythtv defaults to /var for recordings and livetv so you need to be careful there
<buntunub> once you get all set up you need to check out the mythtv wiki
<Androktasie> before i had it set to a RAID0 array i had going on.  im pretty much just trying to recreate my old setup, since the last one had a hdd failure
<buntunub> its not so easy to setup
<buntunub> gparted will be able to detect hdd issues pretty quick
<Androktasie> right now im looking at what mythbuntu's installer set up by default.  i see /dev/sda1 as ext3 ( / ) with 140GB, /dev/sda2 as extended, and under that /dev/sda5 as linux-swap
<Androktasie> no flags are set.  should i mark sda1 as boot?
<buntunub> hard to say.. i dont know your drive setups
<Steven_M> hi all, I'm about install mythbuntu again, I wan't to install grub on a boot partition instead of mbr. What size should the boot partition be and is ext3 a suitable filesystem?
<Steven_M> wan't=want
<buntunub> i have /boot, swap, and / on sda
<Androktasie> butnub: just a 160 as the main mythbuntu drive, and two drives in raid as ext3 for the recordings.
<buntunub> /home, /var, and /opt on seperate drives
<buntunub> k so you have one primary drive and the rest for dumping stuff into
<buntunub> for that i would put /boot, swap, /, and possibly /home
<buntunub> Steven_M: 100 Megs is usually good for /boot and ext3 is fine
<Androktasie> i think i figured out what was happening... mythbuntu was installing grub to the MBR of the wrong drive
<Steven_M> buntunub: sorry I made  a  mistake I'm not talking about a boot partition I just mean a seperate partition for grub
<Steven_M> so that it doesn't override the grub of my other distro
<buntunub> thats weird
<Steven_M> buntunub: what's weird?
<buntunub> never had ubuntu do that to me before
<buntunub> but i usually set a separate /boot partition
<Steven_M> ahh ok
<susa24> hello
<susa24> i have mythbuntu installed and i have a couple of problems i cannot sort out on it
<susa24> first of all is their a way of inserting a dvd or cd in the drive and automatically copying the contents of the disk to a specific location, and sort them into Video, Music etc..?
<buntunub> susa24: there is but you have to set mythtv up for that
<buntunub> see the mythtv wiki for details on how to
<susa24> ok so u saying u cannot do it with mythbuntu u must use mythtv?
<buntunub> you can do it in linux via scripts if you dont want to use mythtv or mytharchive
<susa24> could you please point me in the right direction
<susa24> ive been searching for a long time
<buntunub> you can google for a script that someone may have written and posted for that sort of thing or you check to see if there is an app that has those options like possibly k3b or brasero
<buntunub> if you want to learn some bash basics you can write the script yourself
<susa24> k will have a look
<susa24> thanks
<buntunub> np i know it can be frustrating sometimes
<susa24> hello people i have a Twinhad DTV-T, is it possible to use a different remote for it?
<susa24> such as Logitech Harmony 525 Advanced Univeral Remote
<susa24> or any other
<susa24> anyone plz
<MythbuntuGuest38> -nice stevetv
<stevetv> :)
<stevetv> hi
<susa24> hello
<susa24> anyone active at the moment
<laga> maybe
<susa24> hi laga
<susa24> can u please tell me if the Logitech Harmony 525 remote works with MythBuntu
<susa24> ?
<laga> it's an universal remote, so it ought to work if it's configured properly
<Dispader> Happy Labor Day, all.
<MythbuntuGuest49> hi
<Aled> anybody know about setting up mythbuntu LIRC with a homebrew serial reciever?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-09-02
<MythbuntuGuest95> Needing assistance on a build for a friend - at his house now....  anyone here to help on this wonderfull day off!!!
<MythbuntuGuest95> please
<MythbuntuGuest95> please
<hads> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest95, you will catch far more answers if you ask your question
<tgm4883_laptop> Usually we are so good that we can help you without you even asking your question, but Miss Cleo went on vacation this weekend so we are unable to read your mind
<keirian> Hello.  I am trying to install a mythbuntu frontend on an i386.  However, the install seems to hang at 87% with the message "getting the time from a network time server."  I am using the 8.04.01 disk to install.
<pteague> anybody know what key on the keyboard relates to the info button?
<hads> pteague: i
<pteague> just gives me the position :(
<hads> press it twice
<pteague> ah, cool, ty
<rhpot1991_laptop> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<rhpot1991_laptop> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<Steven_M> hi all, I've just got mythbuntu working, which I'm really happy about, however livetv seems to be really jumpy, even though my card has a hardware mpeg 2 encoder. (note I only have analogue tv) Any ideas why?
<Steven_M> hi all, I've just got mythbuntu working, which I'm really happy about, however livetv and recordings seem to be really jumpy, even though my card has a hardware mpeg 2 encoder. (note I only have analogue tv) Any ideas why?
<susa24> hello all
<susa24> i am using the Logitech Harmony 525 remote control and on Mythbuntu the control only seems to work when you assign keys on the mythbuntu frontend. Thing is it uses keyboard commands. Is their any way of using the remote control commands?
<quentusrex> Hello all
<quentusrex> Is there a way to see which packages are customized by mythbuntu?
<quentusrex> I'm trying to find a way to easily convert an Ubuntu 8.04 install to mythbuntu
<laga> quentusrex: no packages are costumized. all packages are in the repo.
<laga> s/repo/ubuntu archives/
<laga> but let's keep this in the dev channel
<sebrock> I'm trying to find ttfont.cpp but cant find it in mythbuntu...
<sebrock> or ttfont.o
<laga> you need to look in the source code..
<Lemont>  I'm having issues getting the DVI on my Radeon 9200 to work with ubuntu. Can anyone recommend a good cheap PCI or AGP card with dvi or hdmi out?
<tim__> I just installed MythBuntu (full install.. front and back).  I'm trying to figure out configuration, but it claims it can't communicate w/backend.  Asks if it's running.  Not sure where to go from here.
<superm1> tim__, check if it's running :)
<superm1> and look in /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log for errors
<superm1> most likely related to permissions
<superm1> on your recording groups.
<anax83> Hello everybody
<anax83> i have some issues installing mythbuntu.
<anax83> i would like to install it to my via epia m900
<anax83> is there a non graphical installer?
<superm1> eg alternate ccd
<superm1> cd
<superm1> yes
<anax83> because the splash screen where you can normally choose the boot method of the live cd, cannot be displayed correctly
<anax83> which number has the entry to install non graphical?
<anax83> i cannot see it, so i have to choose it blindfolded
<superm1> oh, you need the different cd to do it that way
<superm1> safe graphics mode is another option for you though too
<jphillip> safe graphics might be the 3rd, but I cannot remember for sure
<anax83> superm1: when i simply push enter, the x version is loading, but when i double click the installer, it lasts about 5 minutes until it starts the install application
<anax83> what is safe graphics? is it x too or curses?
<anax83> do you guys have any experience with using the dbox2 as the video input? i have a modded hacked dbox2 with neutrino and would like to use it as video card? is it a big deal to configure that?
<laga> i havent tried it in ages
<laga> janneg had my dbox2, he wrote a channel scanner i believe
<laga> so it should be quite easy now
<superm1> anax83, safe graphics is still X
<superm1> just w/ vesa
<laga> superm1: have you had your presentation alreadyß
<superm1> yup
<laga> sad, i missed it
<anax83> laga: ok thx a lot
<anax83> superm1: downloading the alternate iso atm, x just hangs at the installer
<superm1> laga, well there are logs
<laga> superm1: yeah, but now i can't ask insane questions
<superm1> laga, wasn't too exciting imo
<superm1> yeah i would've preferred insane questions
<superm1> there was only one that really made me think
<laga> hehe
<anax83> a question related to the via-chipsets: do you know if the unichrome drivers are supported, so that mythbuntu uses the hardware-based mpeg2 chip?
<laga> well, i kept asking stuff like "what is a distroseries", "what is a reusable model" during cprov's soyuz session ;)
<superm1> hehe, oh man i wish i knew there was a soyuz session
<superm1> i would've attended that
<superm1> anax83, yeah they are
<superm1> laga, any other ones worth attending?
<laga> let me check the schedule
<laga> i only read dholbach's blog postings
<laga> does canonical pay him? he seems to do a good job
<laga> superm1: introduction to bzr, but i missed that too
<laga> superm1: bzr for packaging maybe, or introduction to PPAs
<laga> although i'd prefer stuff like "do awesome stuff with PPAs"
<superm1> dholbach does work for canonical yes
<superm1> i dont know what he does nowadays now
<superm1> *now=though
<superm1> introduction to stuff is usually meh.  i want advanced XYZ
<laga> superm1: "how to avoid making archive admins unhappy"
<laga> that sounds good
<laga> "ask matt zimmerman"
<laga> hum
<laga> he used to maintain the mythtv packages, maybe we can harrass him about that
<laga> superm1: "unit testing python code" sounds good, maybe also "automated testing for the desktop" for MCC
<laga> also "introduction to the installer team" - is that about the people or about the code?
<Steven_M> hi all
<tgm4883_laptop> !hi
<Zinn> Thanks for being polite.  But we are so dang awesome at solving problems that we wish you would just ask your question.  Thanks.
<Steven_M> are there drivers for ATI graphics cards available in the non-free repos?
<superm1> in restricted yes
<superm1> but ati cards are broken in 8.10 atm
<Steven_M> superm1: oh :( I might have to switch to another myth distro then cause playback of livetv and recorded tv skips heaps of frames.
<rhpot1991> are you using 8.10?
<hads> That's 8.10
<hads> 8.04 is the current release.
<Steven_M> I'll just check
<superm1> 8.10 is the development release
<superm1> never know what people are using, so assume the worst and let them correct you
<hads> :)
<rhpot1991> I'd prob assume they were running the latest stable
<Steven_M> nope mythbuntu-8.04.1-desktop-amd64
<superm1> Steven_M, then the drivers are available
<superm1> just use the restricted drivers manager
<Steven_M> I don't remember seeing ATI on the list, but I may have been looking in the wrong place. thanks :)
<superm1> it may be referred to as AMD
<superm1> AMD bought ATI
<Steven_M> superm1: found it, thank you so much :)
<superm1> no problem
<Steven_M> superm1: I was thinking of the drivers section in the installer
<superm1> it's there too
<Steven_M> I must have missed it somehow, sorry
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-09-03
<Steven_M> yay :) it's working :)
<cannibal> Hi, i just installed mythbuntu 8.04.1 when i try to run the backend setup i get "Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'localhost' (using password: YES)" using the password the setup generated can anyone help?
<Steven_M> cannibal: did you set a password for your MySQL server
<cannibal> yes i did
<Steven_M> ?
<cannibal> atleast i think i did do you mean for the root user or for the mythtv user?
<Steven_M> that could be the problem, I didn't, unfortunately I'm a newbie, so I can't help much
<Steven_M> can someone please help cannibal?
<Steven_M> cannibal: I meant the root user?
<cannibal> yeah i set the root password doesnt seem to help i tried to have the setup use the root user and password but i still get the access denied error
<Steven_M> cannibal: is your frontend on the same machine as your backend?
<cannibal> yes
<SHADOW__X> i am having an issue with one of my tuners
<SHADOW__X> it will work for days
<SHADOW__X> then just stop locking
<SHADOW__X> :(
<Steven_M> cannibal: then I'd reinstall without a root password for mysql server
<cannibal> ok i'll try that
<rhpot1991> did you enter the mysql root password when it asked you for it?
<rhpot1991> if you got that wrong then the db is not setup
<cannibal> i entered it during the setup it didn't ask for a password after that
<rhpot1991> mysql will ask you if you want one, then mythtv will ask you what it is later
<rhpot1991> for root that is
<rhpot1991> unless you had it previously configured
<cannibal> hmm maybe i missed it is there a way to manually setup the db?
<rhpot1991> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<cannibal> ah that did it thanks alot guys
<rhpot1991> no problem
<SHADOW__X> my hvr-1600 just stopped locking on digital channels but my hvr-1800 in the same box off the same connect still works it just stopped working
<pteague> is there someway i can get the frontend to not continually reduce the master volume?
<rhpot1991> pteague: setup>general>3rd page there is a volume slider, change it from 70 to 100 or whatever you like
<pteague> i'd rather get it to just *not* change it, considering i'm currently using it on my desktop ;)
<rhpot1991> play with the settings there
<rhpot1991> I think you can just turn the control off
<bobbob1016> How can I get mythbuntu music not to autoplay when I go to the music option?
<pteague> weird, i'm not getting any audio when playing a dvd
<bobbob1016> pteague, If you're asking for help, might help to be more specific.
<pteague> well, this is getting really weird, because now i can't get any audio... was loading up amarok to make sure something hadn't taken over my audio
<bobbob1016> Did you try rebooting?  But still not specific enough, try figuring out which audio codec you are using, as in alsa or esd or pulse.  Sorry I can't be much more help, getting late.
<pteague> alsa
<pteague> although i was messing around with some settings so i'm wondering if something to changed that shouldn't have... although i thought i'd put everything back
<bobbob1016> pteague, Try switching them, also try rebooting.  Not much else I can help with there.  But jacking someone else's question like that is a bit rude, just saying, no problem though
<bobbob1016> Try switching to esd or something, that might help.  I don't know too much about those issues
<Nostahl> hi all
<Nostahl> how goes mythbuntu
<pteague> bobbob1016: huh? oh, you missed my volume question prior to your entering :)
<pteague> & i'm not sure how rebooting would solve an audio issue if it's only an issue in mythbuntu frontend... amarok works, kaffiene works, pidgin makes noises when people log on/log off
<bobbob1016> Being specific helps a lot, I thought "because I can't get any audio...  was loading amarok to make sure something hadn't taken over my audio" reads like "I am currently unable to get any audio what-so-ever, even in amarok which I tried to see if I could get audio", better to say "...amarok to make sure something hadn't taken over my audio, and amarok plays fine"
<pteague> <pteague> is there someway i can get the frontend to not continually reduce the master volume?
<pteague> <rhpot1991> pteague: setup>general>3rd page there is a volume slider, change it from 70 to 100 or whatever you like
<pteague> & from there i started messing with some other things & turned on the dvd player...  not sure at which point the audio stopped working in the mythtv frontend
<bobbob1016> Not sure, going to sleep now, sorry, early day tomorrow
<pteague> ah, there we go... somehow the default device got set to ALSA:spdif instead of ALSA:default
<SHADOW__X> anyone here know qam tuner issues
<orkid> hi, i can't get amd hd2600 HDMI audio to work :S any suggestions? i unmuted the IEC output with "alsamixer -c 1"
<MythbuntuGuest19> will the Hauppauge WINTVHVR1600 DUAL Tuner 1183 PCI Interface work on mythbuntu
<ThatOtherGuy> I have a PVR-150 (_not_ MCE, standard version with irblaster/remote plug). Everything is working fine, including the remote, until I enable the IR Transmitter in the MCC - using the Hauppauge PVR-150 (Scientific Atlanta) option there, as my box is a SA. Once I enable that, the remote stops working; it looks like lirc never restarts, but even restarting it manually doesn't bring back my remote - only disabling the IR Transmitter 
<ThatOtherGuy> Once lirc is restarted, irw doesn't seem to receive anything at all from the remote
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, ok ok unban me
<planeracer> hi
<planeracer> is anyone here?
<tgm4883_laptop> !hi
<Zinn> Hi $nick, how are you?  Something we can help you with today?
<planeracer> i have a problem with connecting front end to back end. anyway to fix that?
<superm1> planeracer, start out by figuring out where the issue is.  mysql/mythtv or what
<superm1> is this multiple machines?
<planeracer> nope only 1
<superm1> okay so then start out and see if you can connect to mysql
<superm1> connect to mysql using hte information in ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt
<superm1> if that works, then take a look at your logs in /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<superm1> to look for permissions errors
<planeracer> exact error is when i try to run watch tv : could not connect to the backend server-- is it running ? is the ip address set for it in the setup program correct?
<superm1> so sql is working
<superm1> check the backend log then like i said
<superm1> most likely a permissions problem
<planeracer> i connect  to mysql from terminal with no problem
<planeracer> i'm new in this. how to look for logs?
<planeracer> from terminal or?
<planeracer> applications?
<superm1> from the terminal
<superm1> open it with a text editor such as mousepad, gedit, nano, geany, vim
<planeracer> i just have to type that?  /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<planeracer> cd /var....
<superm1> well no graphical editors ocme on the system by default
<superm1> so you should install mousepad first
<superm1> and then mousepad /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log will open it
<planeracer> ok. mousepag :)
<planeracer> where is it?
<superm1> sudo apt-get install mousepad
<superm1> or use synaptic
<planeracer> i opened with nano
<planeracer> sudo nano mythtvbackend.log
<planeracer> what i have to look in it?
<superm1> look for errors about starting the backend
<superm1> or why it's not starting
<superm1> or why its crashin
<planeracer> what i saw only no setting found for thi mashine's backendserverIP please run setup and modify the first page
<planeracer> then connected to database
<planeracer> running as a slave backend
<planeracer> then on end error
<planeracer> opening front end device fails no such file or dir.
<planeracer> and no valid capture cards defined in the database
<superm1> okay so you haven't ran mythtv-setup all the way through
<superm1> you need to
<planeracer> i think i did
<planeracer> where to start then
<superm1> go through all of the first set of options
<superm1> add your card in the second
<superm1> add a video source in the third
<superm1> attach them together in the 4th
<planeracer> idid that all. whent to scan and i got chanells
<superm1> the most important one is the first page
<planeracer> general?
<superm1> make sure that the ip addresses used there are correct
<superm1> yup
<superm1> and run all the way through to the end
<superm1> don't hit esc on it
<planeracer> nope. first finish then esc
<planeracer> how to figure is that a correct ip?
<superm1> that's why - don't hit esc on it
<superm1> the default ip is bound to localhost, which is fine for single machines
<superm1> just make sure to hit enter all the way thru
<planeracer> ops
<planeracer> im back
<planeracer> i have to ips local back end and master backend
<superm1> okay
<superm1> then you should be good now
<planeracer> i have some channels on my channel editor
<planeracer> damn same error
<superm1> well check for other errors in mythbackend.log now
<planeracer> do i have to stop backend before start frontend?
<superm1> no
<superm1> it stops and starts from mythtv-setup
<planeracer> thanks. i need to work on it little more
<canatella> hi
<canatella> To test 8.10 alpha4 without reinstalling, replacing hardy by intrepid in  sources.list should do ?
<tearor> in the mythtv documentation it says that newer kernels got the acpi wake up stuff under /sys/class/rtc/... and older got it at /proc/acpi/alarm
<tearor> on my machine (running 2.6.24) it is in /proc...
<tearor> and the other path only goes up to /rtc
<tearor> is that a normal mythbuntu thing (got the 8.04.1 version)
<tearor> ?
<MythbuntuGuest18> Hi All ... could I ask for a helping hand ?
<hads> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<MythbuntuGuest18> I understand, so this may be a standard format question but I have done my googling and faq hunting.
<MythbuntuGuest18> I have a WinFast PxDVR3200 H card but linux does not see it anywhere. I have tried Mythbuntu but no luck. Any pointers ? Were to look, who to ask ?
<hads> Not a card I've heard of but a quick search doesn't show up much relating to Linux support.
<MythbuntuGuest18> I have found this http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Leadtek_Winfast_PxDVR_3200_H
<hads> Yeah, so no support out of the box yet.
<MythbuntuGuest18> Does that mean I have to hit the metal or I have to wait ?
<hads> Yeah, pretty much either wait or try to help out.
<MythbuntuGuest18> Thanks for your help. I will see what I can do, but at least I know what to expect now.
<MythbuntuGuest18> 'ava good day
<hads> No problem, g'luck.
<mdkaneda55> having trouble installing mythbuntu 8.04.1 on a 2.8ghz celeron / intel board (hp)... not sure exactly the issue... but it won't boot live cd installer, so i had to go w/ alternate.. that installer completes successfully, upon first bootup goes into kernel panic... hard poweroff, poweron... recovery mode, now network doesn't work.. says hal isn't loaded when i finally got X up somehow...  it's a mess
<laga> maybe hal segfaults? we've had issues with that in the past
<mdkaneda55> now i'm downloading ubuntu server disc, gonna try to atleast get a clean server install and then install mythbuntu-desktop? that a bad idea?
<laga> no, that might work
<mdkaneda55> k, well hope all goes well.... so if hal is sefaulting, can't really fix it easy can i?
<mdkaneda55> i tried the new thing in recovery mode - dpkg reconfigure , but since network isnt working, it can't download packages, tried changing /etc/apt/sources.list so it would just use the cdrom, but it kept insisting on downloading packages... heh
<mdkaneda55> guess that wouldn't help hal tho anyways
<mdkaneda55> well, burning the the server install disc.. got my fingers crossed already, hope it helps
<mdkaneda55> hehe
<mdkaneda55> new problem... after supposedly successful server install... seems to load up nice n fast, then immediately reboots, tried "recovery" mode and same thing happens...
<mdkaneda55> doesn't even get me to a prompt, just loads up and reboots
<mdkaneda55> Loading Hardware ... and boom. rebooting
<mdkaneda55> recovery mode from cd gets me to a prompt, i did an apt-get upgrade and upgraded packages, but that didn't help... =\ any suggestions?
<anaxagoras> hello everybody
<dmandell> I've started having a strange problem with LiveTV, I can't say exactly when it started happening because I hadn't noticed until the last few days.
<dmandell> Formerly when watching live tv, each program would appear under its own entry after it was watched.
<dmandell> So if I'm watching livetv and leave it on channel 2 for 2 hours, I'll see entries for "Jeopardy," then "Wheel of Fortune," then "Numb3rs" and so on and so forth.
<rhpot1991_laptop> if you hit menu while viewing recordings you can change the display/sort options
<rhpot1991_laptop> perhaps something got changed there for you
<dmandell> Now LiveTV records the first show and is unaware of when that show ends.
<dmandell> So if I leave it on LiveTV, it acts as if there is a 9 hour Jeopardy program.
<dmandell> The problem with this is that if I leave it on LiveTV for 48 hours, it will fill the entire partition, because it can't expire old livetv shows.
<dmandell> Any ideas on what might be causing the problem?
<gregL> dmandell, why not just schedule the programs then you won't have these problems?
<dmandell> Because my fiancee doesn't necessarily know which programs she wants to watch.
<dmandell> She wants to be able to watch LiveTV, which is reasonable.
<dmandell> I know that the problem would be avoided if I never used LiveTV, but I'd rather fix the problem.
<tgm4883_laptop> of course there is always the possibility that when in live tv, the shows were never intended to show up under the show names in watch programs, and that was the problem and it is now fixed?
<dmandell> It doesn't really have anything to do with how they show up in "Watch Programs", it has to do with the fact that whatever show I start watching continues to record until the hard drive is full.
<dmandell> If I start watching LiveTV with "Jeopardy" it just continues recording for 48 hours, until I run out of space.
<tgm4883_laptop> dmandell, ah now I get it
<tgm4883_laptop> sounds like you need to set a live tv timeout
<dmandell> I suppose, but because this worked until recently (some time in the last week), I'm wondering what caused the problem in the first place.
<dmandell> Where is a live tv timeout set?
<tgm4883_laptop> dmandell, well unfortunatly it doesn't have a frontend to set it, it's something we will have to change in the db
<tgm4883_laptop> do you have phpmyadmin installed?
<dmandell> I don't think I do, what needs to be set?
<tgm4883_laptop> sec, let me grab the info
<dmandell> Ah, never mind, I found it.
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<dmandell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/202386
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> if you set the hostname to null, i think it works for all frontends
<tgm4883_laptop> let me check mine
<dmandell> That's also just a workaround though, LiveTV is essentially still broken.
<tgm4883_laptop> I wouldn't necessarly call it a workaround, why would you want your live tv to record endlessly?
<tgm4883_laptop> sounds like a hard drive killer
<dmandell> The thing is, MythTV is set up to auto expire LiveTV recordings after 1 day, so if it's working properly, it just drops the old recording off the end.
<dmandell> With it set up the way it is now, it's essentially working the way the old ring buffer worked (in versions before 0.19).
<dmandell> I want it to work the way Tivo et al work, because that was the deal I made with my fiancee when we moved to MythTV.
<dmandell> It has worked that way up until this week, I just want to fix it.
<gregL> ask your question in #mythtv-users    they may be able to help..
<dmandell> Ok, thanks,
<gregL> np
<gregL> or try the mailing list
<tgm4883_laptop> heh, people fear change
<gregL> I would just use a schedule,but hey thats me...
<Lemont> does anyone have any experience connecting their ubuntu box to a CRT HDTV via dvi from a GeForce FX 5200
<foxbuntu_vm> Lemont, I use DVI->HDMI to my DLP
<foxbuntu_vm> Lemont, what is the issue?
<Lemont> is dlp a fixed resolution like lcd/plasma, or variable like crt ?
<tgm4883_laptop> what do you mean variable?
 * tgm4883_laptop hasn't used a crt in years
<Lemont> fox: do you use a geforce fx 5200?
<foxbuntu_vm> Lemont, no, an 7800GT
<foxbuntu_vm> Lemont, tab complete the names otherwise I dont see your response right away
<Lemont> foxbuntu_vm: I don't understand
<Lemont> tab complete?
<Lemont> is the 7800GT a geforce?
<foxbuntu_vm> if you start typing my name then hit tab it will complete it
<Daviey> ie, Le<tab> = Lemont
<tgm4883_laptop> Lemont, type the first few letters of a name in the channel then hit tab
<foxbuntu_vm> awesome...3 responses to tab complete
<Lemont> Hmmm, it looks like bersirc may not have that functionality
<foxbuntu_vm> tgm4883_laptop, finally a question even you can answer
<Daviey> !tab
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about tab
<tgm4883_laptop> !stab foxbuntu_vm
 * Zinn stabs foxbuntu_vm with a rusty spork.
<foxbuntu_vm> lol
<Lemont> I don't understand what is happening right now
<Lemont> haha
<Daviey> ubotu is clearly a PoS
<Lemont> foxbuntu_vm: is a 7800GT a geforce?
<foxbuntu_vm> Lemont, yes
<Lemont> foxbuntu_vm: do you have any scan issues - overscan / image not perfectly lining up on screen ?
<foxbuntu_vm> Lemont, yeah..but that can depend on many more things that the video card
<Lemont> foxbuntu_vm: did you get that corrected, or is it something that you must live with?
<foxbuntu_vm> Lemont, it can be corrected but its such a minimal issue, that while watching TV and such its not noticiable to me
<Lemont> foxbuntu_vm: what size tv do you have and what res. do you use on it?
<foxbuntu_vm> Lemont, 50" 1080p
<Lemont> foxbuntu_vm: 1080 x ?
<tgm4883_laptop> Lemont, that is vertical
<foxbuntu_vm> Lemont, 1920x1080 = 1080p
<Lemont> ah, ok, cool
<Lemont> also, if I have issues with the image lining up properly, how would I go about fixing that?
<foxbuntu_vm> depends on the type of issue with the image, nvidia-settings, xorg.conf, mythtv frontend settings, TV settings
<Lemont> and one more, my tv only can handle 1080i, will that be an issue? I didn't see a "progressive" or "interlaced" option in displayconfig-gtk in ubuntu.
<foxbuntu_vm> Lemont, then just push 720p, it will look better on the TV
<foxbuntu_vm> 1360x768 is usually the native resoultion it picks for 720p
<Lemont> 720p will look better than 1080i ?
<Lemont> interesting, ok
<Lemont> its a 51", if that matters
<foxbuntu_vm> Lemont, its interlaced vs progressive scan, the lines of resoultion will be cleaned and viusally better in progressive scan, HDTV broadcasts dont exceede 1080i anyhow and almost all are in 720p so it will look better at 720p
<Lemont> interesting. I am familiar with interlaced vs progressive scan, but I didn't realize that the "hd discovery channel" I thought was so clear was actually in 720p
<Lemont> ok, I'm sold
<Lemont> foxbuntu_vm: have you had any experience with the "netflix" functionality in mythtv?
<Lemont> I went to the option but it didn't have any user login fields, so I'm still in the dark a bit
<foxbuntu_vm> Lemont, its just for Queue management very basic functionality and not very easy to use...
<Lemont> doh, I was hoping to be able to use the "watch now" option from mythtv.  well thats disappointing.
<foxbuntu_vm> Lemont, not yet...but for the next development Cycle I am planning on researching that
<Lemont> is the big issue that it "requires" IE ?
<Lemont> maybe a solution would be some behind-the-scenes IE in wine action
<foxbuntu_vm> Lemont, I doubt that, it has a several factor point and will require allot of time to figure out if its even possible to implement
<Lemont> ah
<Lemont> foxbuntu_vm: back to the 720 x 1080i discussion - due to the fact that my tv supports 1080i, but not 1080p, can I definitely not run my tv at 1080i from my geforce's dvi port.  I guess another way of asking it is "can a geforce output interlaced video" ?
<foxbuntu_vm> Lemont, its not like a DVD player...interlaced vs progressive scan is all handled by the TV not the vid card
<foxbuntu_vm> the vid card just outputs a particualr resoultion
<Lemont> really? I had no idea
<foxbuntu_vm> and the TV processes it a certian way
<Lemont> I see
<foxbuntu_vm> but in DVD players (for example) it outputs the resoultion lines in a particular way taking the processing load off the TV
<foxbuntu_vm> the reason I said to use a lower resoultion is so the TV will process it as 720o
<foxbuntu_vm> 720p*
<Lemont> oh I see, so the tv displays an incoming signal at the closest resolution. That makes sense.
<kwilliam> This may be a kind of silly question, but why does the internal MythTV player not play as smoothly as VLC?  Linux doesn't like my onboard graphics, so I'm currently using the "vesa" driver.  I'm buying a graphics card anyway, but was curious why the Myth player stutters and freezes while VLC doesn't.
<superm1> try changing interlacing settings
<superm1> but i wouldn't trust anything using vesa at all anyway
<superm1> you want hardware overlays or at least opengl overlays instead (ala textured video)
<Lemont> An additional video question: are any geforce cards preferred over others as far as ubuntu is concerned, or are all geforce cards golden?
<Lemont> I'm looking at this one, but I want to be sure ubuntu will be able to use the dvi/tv-out to my hdtv....
<Lemont> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814136007
<kwilliam> superm1: I just wondered if they used different algorithms or something.  Is the internal player xine or mplayer by default in Mythbuntu?  (I'll play with interlacing, btw.)
<superm1> kwilliam, the internal player uses ffmpeg just like those other projects.  they've all synced at different times
<kwilliam> Hey, I've got a question about MythWeb.  Is it possible to configure MythWeb so that it lets you schedule recordings, but not edit the database or MythTV Settings?  I'd like to let my roommates schedule recordings online, but not give them full admin ability.
<tgm4883_laptop> kwilliam, no
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-09-04
<kwilliam> tgm4883_laptop: thanks for the reply.  I guess I'll just warn my roommates not to screw it up. ;-)
<hads> Yeah, there's no multi-level access at the moment.
<kwilliam> Might be a nice idea for the future.
<kwilliam> Split up into 3 levels: Read only (e.g. see lineup and watch streaming vids), Schedule recordings, and Full Admin screw-it-up ability. :-)
<kwilliam> (As a suggestion)
<hads> I'm sure it's been suggested before, there's a feature request page on the mythtv wiki
<kwilliam> I'll wait till I've had MythTV running for a while before I go making feature requests.  I like to get my bearings so I A) know wth I'm talking about and B) don't suggest things that either already exist or are already planned.
<hads> :)
<tgm4883_laptop> kwilliam, hads IIRC, it can't be done because of the way mythweb works
<tgm4883_laptop> i've asked before in mythtv-users
<hads> Yeah, from my memory of the code it would take a substatial re-write to enable multiple access levels.
<hads> As it stands mythweb doesn't have any knowledge of users at all.
<kwilliam> hm.  Well, that gives us something to look forward too at some point if they do a substantial rewrite
<squish102> does any1 have a usb ir receiver and can tell me if they can 'cat /proc/bus/usb/devices
<squish102> and get any results
<a1fa> what is the easiest way to find out whats my mythtv db password?
<tgm4883_laptop> a1fa, look in ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt
<a1fa> i got it
<a1fa> i am trying to connect my xbmc to it now
<a1fa> my video card exploded
<tgm4883_laptop> a1fa, natively or using the xbmc plugin?
<a1fa> natively
<a1fa> oh.. there is a special plugin for mythtv?
<a1fa> i thought it was built in
<tgm4883_laptop> a1fa, it is built in now
<tgm4883_laptop> it used to be by plugin
<a1fa> y
<a1fa> u think my url was wrong
<a1fa> i had mythtv://
<a1fa> instead myth://
<tgm4883_laptop> I have no idea, I didn't even know you had a problem
<squish102> i am having such a problem with lirc in 8.04 :(
<a1fa> hehe
<a1fa> i get list of shows but no playback
<pteague> where do i go to find a list of my series that i'm recording?
<pteague> nm
<rcampbel> I think I have found a mythbuntu-specific bug - screensaver comes back on in mythgame after $DELAY because joypad doesn't trigger mouse or keyboard events. Guessing mythbuntu needs a patch for mythgame
<rcampbel> last time I checked - the gnome screensaver disable patch hadn't been accepted by mythtv devs in trunk... has that changed?
<foxbuntu> rcampbel, I dont know, but check with the mythtv devs/bug track ect they will prob be able to tell you if nothing else report the bug in LP and we can route/deal with it appropriately
<ThatOtherGuy> My PVR_150 irblaster/receiver combo is giving me endless amounts of shit and fail. Gogo ordering a serial blaster >_>
<squish102> ThatOtherGuy is that with 8.04?
<ThatOtherGuy> Yea
<ThatOtherGuy> Can get the remote to work but as soon as I set up the blaster, it stops
<ThatOtherGuy> even if I tell it not to load the lirc-pvr150 module and stick with the i2c, or visaversa
<squish102> ive had endless shit and fail with multiple usb ir receivers since going to 8.04
<ThatOtherGuy> this is the old standard 150, not the mce - no USB anything
<ThatOtherGuy> from what I can find on the intarwebs, nobody can coax anything but endless shit and fail out of the pvr-150 non-mce
<laga> squish102: we didnt see a bug report from that
<laga> where "we" is the ubuntu guys ;)
<squish102> laga i would not know how to report a bug, as all I am doing is following a myth wiki page and i get to the point of running an irw and get nothing
<squish102> can i report a bug with those details?
<squish102> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Snapstream_firefly_mini < that is the page i was following
<squish102> and it all worked before the upgrade, and even with a fresh install of 8.04 i cannot get it to work
<squish102> everything works up until: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Snapstream_firefly_mini#Configure_lirc the part about irw
<laga> squish102: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc - include what you did, why you think it shouldn't work, if it worked before with the same config etc
<squish102> laga, im going to try a live cd with 7.10 to confirm that it works 100%
<squish102> (although from googling, i think i will be doing what many people have done before)
<squish102> thanks for the link, i will try create something meaningful
<squish102> without recompiling the latest lirc so that i can put in debug mode to figure out
<squish102> although for a different remote, i may try this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc/+bug/204960
<tearor> is it possible to use something different than nvram wakeup in mythwelcome? i use /proc/acpi/alarm (although it's an newer kernel) but the mythtv-mythwelcome-wiki has only information about nvram-wakeup
<SMut> Moin!
<SMut> Anybody in the mood to give some advice?
<SMut> I set up mythbuntu 8.04 on a 64 bit machine.
<SMut> Used DVB-S Device is a Terratec cinergy 1200 DVB-S
<SMut> I already scanned some channels, filled the database.
<SMut> Backend seems to be okay, but:
<SMut> When I am using the frontend, DVDs play fine, but I can't watch TV.
<SMut> When I press on the button, the screen goes black for a second and bounces back to the menu.
<SMut> Any hints what I've missed during setup?
<SMut> ...
<SMut> by the way, /var/log/messages shows nothing.
<jphillip> !blankscreen | SMut
<Zinn> SMut: If you try to watch tv and are greeted with a blank screen and a return to the menu then please check the permissions on your recording directory.  It should be owned by mythtv:mythtv, have permissions of 775, and not be inside your home directory
<SMut> Zinn: I'll check this.
<tearor> i don't get the part in the mythtv-mythwelcom wiki about mythshutdown with acpi. i configured the backend to use mythshutdown. then i put the echo $time > /porc/acpi/alarm command into the mythwelcome settings
<tearor> but in the wiki it says mythshutdown only uses time_t
<SMut> Zinn: you made my day :-)
<tearor> i can't find a script to change time_t into utc
<tearor> and the "--settime <time_t>"-line, where do i have to insert it? after the echo $time > /proc/acpi/alarm command?
<jphillip> SMut Zinn is a bot, but your welcome :)
<tim__> i need to record 400+ cctv security cameras simultaneously.  Is myth a good match for this need?  if so... does it support recording mpeg4 streams from IP cameras?  is there a more appropriate software package for my need? thanks
<squish102> tim__ did you look at http://www.zoneminder.com/ ?
<tim__> squish: i hadn't looked at it.  do you think that's more appropriate?
<tim__> squish:  just looked it up.... it claims to NOT support mpeg streams
<squish102> tim__ i thought i read that the network cameras supported mpeg streaming
<squish102> Supports live video in mpeg video, multi-part jpeg and stills formats.
<tim__> squish:  where did u find that?  Here's what I found under their "to do"... Support mpeg video as an input. This is easy to pick up if it’s a tcp stream, but a bit more of a pain if it’s over udp
<squish102> tim__ i have never tried getting network camera's running on zoneminder, why not try join #zoneminder, i'm sure you will get more help there
<tim__> thanks much.
<MythbuntuGuest00> hi..i havea  problem with my mythbuntu configuration..i added it to an existing ubuntu 8.04 system and it automatically installed just the frontend set..now i tried to install a backend on that system cause i wanted both frontend and backend and i encountered some issues regarding to the mysql database or backend application..i can figure out what's happening
<MythbuntuGuest00> *can't
<MythbuntuGuest00> i run the mythtv-setup application but it's like mysql server is down
<MythbuntuGuest00> anyone can help me?
<EgonOn> is the mythbuntu mythtv-backend able to run "sudo-commands"?
<EgonOn> i mean without needing the password
<EgonOn> i'm asking this becaue i want to find out if sudo halt -p in the backend setup works...
<EgonOn> trying to setup mythtv to shutdown instead of idleing
<SMut> where do the cover pictures for videos reside inside mythbuntu?
<SMut> the path for videos seems to be /var/lib/mythtv/videos
<tgm4883_laptop> SMut, in ~/.mythtv/MythVideos
<tgm4883_laptop> maybe in covers/ inside of that
<tim__> myth can't get channel info from my m3u.  how do I define the channel in an m3u file?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-09-05
<Dragothien[Zog]> hail comrades
<Dragothien[Zog]> Just started researching mythbuntu..had a few questions
<Dragothien[Zog]> I jsut got an HDTV and a Comcast HDcable box with DVR and am paying more than I'd like monlthy for it. If I were to build a mythbuntu box with an HDHomeRun would I be able to get most hd channels still without paying anyone? And would the quality be good?
<ian_001> i was wondering how i set up netflix with mythbuntu, i know i need to run the setup script but i dont know how to find it or where it is installed with mythbuntu
<ian_001> im sorry i found it, it was in /usr/share/.../mythflix and not /usr/share/local
<ian_001> I now have my rss correctly set up and i thought i had run netflix.pl correctly, it returned status: 200 but whenever i try to modify my queue it restarts x, is this a known issue?
<joe__> just installed mythbunutu.  If I press 'Esc' while a video is playing it crashes the frontend.  Am I missing an update?
<egghead2> mythbuntu 8.04 fe is crashing somtimes playing iso dvd files, anyone know if this is an issue with myth, or maybe my myth setup, dvd  iso creation or internal player?
<tgm4883_laptop> egghead2, i've had issues like that with the internal player, I myself prefer xine
<egghead2> tgm, cool ill try that
<egghead2> do u remeber the command line?
<tgm4883_laptop> google mythtv xine
<tgm4883_laptop> it will take you right to it
<tgm4883_laptop> like first link
<tgm4883_laptop> how to setup mythtv and xine
<egghead2> k, thnaks :)
<egghead2> tgm, thanks again, that worked great
<syazli7> hi, anyone knows why my hauppauge pvr-150 on ubuntu 8.04.1 kernel 2.4.24-19 doesn't scan on the tuner
<syazli7> i have ivtv-utils installed, do i need to recompile ivtv?
<syazli7> *2.6.24-19
<Lemont> can anyone recommend an agp geforce card that will output 1920x1080 out the dvi port?  It seems that some cards output higher resolutions with the vga port than with the dvi port.
<Arthur1> hi people. Is there a way to use the remote control with VLC?
<Arthur1> (all I can manage is to pause.... )
<superm1> yeah it is
<superm1> you might have to customize ~/.lirc/vlc a little then
<Arthur1> how?
<superm1> open it up in a text editor and modify the button mappings in it
<superm1> it's loaded whenever you start VLC, so make some tweaks, then reload VLC and try
<Arthur1> I can see that at each look there two important things:
<Arthur1> button and config
<Arthur1> button is the Remote Control button?
<superm1> yeah it should match up to all buttons listed in /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<Arthur1> there is nothing in lircd.conf....
<Arthur1> except of: include /usr/share/lirc/remotes/mceusb/lircd.conf.mceusb
<iamlindoro_> Are the trunk builds still suspended?  (Or, secondarily, is there another PPA that is maintaining them currently
<foxbuntu_vm> iamlindoro_, iirc the trunk builds arent being done right now but will be back soon
<superm1> Arthur1, right so look in /usr/share/lirc/remotes/mceusb/lircd.conf.mceusb
<foxbuntu_vm> Arthur1, thats because added include support to lirc so the default now is just that for the remote you select, you can enter information in that file for your remote but its suggested to use the include method
<iamlindoro_> foxbuntu_vm: ok, thanks
<superm1> Arthur1, particularly what buttons were you expecting to work in VLC that weren't though?
<superm1> i mean its a matter of changing a few key bindings generally
<Arthur1> ok. so... actually every button is already configured there. why only "esc" and "pause" working?
<foxbuntu_vm> superm1, hey...didnt know you were even going to be around
<foxbuntu_vm> Arthur1, you need to look at ~/.lirc/vlc to find out
<superm1> foxbuntu_vm, well due to some complications i was stranded in chicago for a bit
<Arthur1> not working (and important): Play, forward...
<superm1> foxbuntu_vm, so this morning i dont have anything planned until lunch
<foxbuntu_vm> superm1, ah...thats too bad
<superm1> foxbuntu_vm, yeah; but couldn't have picked a more convenient city to get stuck in
<superm1> foxbuntu_vm, good excuse to see family and all
<foxbuntu_vm> superm1, yeah i suppose
<jphillip> superm1 were you able to grab the iso at some point
<superm1> jphillip, yeah i did last night
<superm1> and ubiquity is all borked up
<Arthur1> foxbuntu_vm and superml: thanks. I'll look it again. maybe I have a mistake
<superm1> jphillip, but i did manage to write a majority of the graphics driver enablement code
<superm1> i think that it should work, but i cant test until these overarching issues in ubiquity are fixed
<foxbuntu_vm> superm1, yeah my brother was going to fly into town this weekend but many flights are being canceled ot thre due to the hurricane that is expected to hit land early next week
<Aquahallic> Mornin' folks
<foxbuntu_vm> hi Aquahallic
<Aquahallic> had the unfortunate "Drive Crash" hit me lastnight on my backend server
<Aquahallic> I can still see my data and I'm moving it all off as we speak
<foxbuntu_vm> superm1, I need to post this on my site until I get time to make a proper package for it, but I wrote a perl script to use the channel binary to work around the PVR-xxx audio instability, works pretty well too
<foxbuntu_vm> Aquahallic, ouch
<laga> foxbuntu_vm: what's wrong with getting a proper fix? ;)
<superm1> foxbuntu_vm, what is that?
<Aquahallic> I was on gutsy but did upgrade my mythtv and I'm going to reinstall with hardy server edition then add mythbackend as a package
<Aquahallic> my question is the mythconverg db
<foxbuntu_vm> superm1, well with PVR-xxx cards there is an intermitant issue where the sound is garbage on a recording/livetv but switching inputs/channels will reset it and make it work again
<Aquahallic> I'm going to keep this current installation files in a dir on my network so I can get to all my old config files
<jphillip> foxbuntu_vm does the depend on cetain inputs or somthing, cause I've never seen it on my 150 or 350
<Aquahallic> unless there's some util I can install that will let me export out everything myth?
<foxbuntu_vm> laga, it has been a known issue with the cards and mythtv for a long time and no one seems to want to fix it
<superm1> foxbuntu_vm, so what's your solution?
<foxbuntu_vm> jphillip, I think its the Comp. Inputs
<laga> foxbuntu_vm: maybe just a call in the recorder code to reset the inputs.. dunno
<jphillip> that makes sense
<foxbuntu_vm> superm1, my perl script uses the normal channel binary but when it does it changes the audio input to a dead input and back to live one after the pid for channel is done
<Arthur1> foxbuntu_vm and superml: ok... just one thing is not working for me while using the remote control with VLC:
<Arthur1> after pausing - I can't resume playing using the RC. (i'm able to resume using the keyboard)
<foxbuntu_vm> superm1, i got the idea from the mythtv wiki and modified it to make it work more universally
<superm1> foxbuntu_vm, why not find the root cause of the bug instead?
<Aquahallic> is there a way I can export out all my settings for my backend and import them back in?
<foxbuntu_vm> superm1, well I suxor @ C/C++
<Aquahallic> also for the mythconverg do I just copy my existing file into the new installation or is there an import process I need to take?
<foxbuntu_vm> lol
<jphillip> Aquahallic do a mysql dump of mythconverg db
<foxbuntu_vm> superm1, I have the intention of working that way but this is a simple work around until then
<jphillip> Aquahallic were you running 0.21?
<Aquahallic> and then just re-import it back into the new db?
<Aquahallic> yes
<Aquahallic> .21
<Aquahallic> so my db is already upgraded
<Arthur1> hi people. I need a little help with a remote control while using VLC as a player. I managed to activate the RC, but I can't resume playing after pausing. any Ideas why?
<jphillip> ya just install your new system then restore the mysql dump
<laga> !patience
<jphillip> !status
<foxbuntu_vm> Arthur1, you need to make sure that your ~/.lirc/vlc has the right key presses mapped for pause/play in most of the apps they can be the same but iirc in vlc they are seperate keys
<foxbuntu_vm> Arthur1, please ask a question and wait for an answer, we will get back to you but asking the same thing more than once in a 60 minute period is rude
<jphillip> where the heck did zinn go
<jphillip> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<foxbuntu_vm> he's just taking his morning nap
<Arthur1> foxbuntu_vm: I was not asking again. just clarified the original questions :-)
<jphillip> ya I dunno, I had a dns issue yesterday, he coulda been gone since then
<jphillip> odd that the autorejoin didn't kick in
<foxbuntu_vm> jphillip, you have got to stop messing around with your router then
<jphillip> foxbuntu_vm that doesn't run at home though
<jphillip> something got busted between me and the server lasterday
<foxbuntu_vm> jphillip, ah
<Arthur1> I found it!!
<Arthur1> in order to resume playing using the remote control after pause - the VLC need to have a definition of the shortkey  - "play only"
<Arthur1> regardless to the appear in ~/.lirc/vlc
<Aquahallic> when viewing livetv.. I know it sets down a mpg file that it's actually capturing in the background... this file goes into the same dir as the recordings you schedule is say... mythweb or from the guide... am I correct?
<foxbuntu_vm> Aquahallic, it depends on what you setup the Storage Dir as, previous to .21 that was true, however in .21 it can be anything
<Aquahallic> so the storage dir controls the recordings?
<Aquahallic> or the livetv?
<foxbuntu_vm> both
<Aquahallic> k.. I'll go read up on that
<foxbuntu_vm> there is a storage dir for live tv and one for recordings
<Aquahallic> kewl!
<Aquahallic> now.. I remember in older versions... if I was watching livetv.. and say I was half way through the show.. and I hit record... it would only start recording from there.. if I wanted to get the show from the beginning I had to rewind it.. then hit record.. is the same still true?
<Aquahallic> hrm... everyone sleepin'....:P
<feltis> anyone ever try the Nyko BluWave remote with linux? I'm interested to see if the USB IR Dongle will work with lirc, I can't find anything about whether it works or not online.
<jphillip> feltis safe bet is when in doubt assume no
<feltis> thats what I'm going on, I'm debating whether to just open the package and plug it in to see... its like 7$.
<joe__> just installed mythbunutu.  If I press 'Esc' while a video is playing it crashes the frontend.  Am I missing an update?
<TelnetManta> Can anyone tell me how to rescan for new hardware? My nic isnt showing up.
<TelnetManta> in ubuntu
<jphillip> feltis if you found out more info about it, it is possible that its just a mce based product or something
<feltis> jphillip: looking through syslog now at the info.
<feltis> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d903f92d
<Aquahallic> if I have dir's on different servers that have videos in them that I want to see them all in mythtv... what's the best way to go about this?
<hads> NFS mount
<Aquahallic> actually... sorry... same server... different physical disks
<hads> Just put the different folders in the video path
<hads> e.g. /mnt/foo:/mnt/bar
<Aquahallic> OHHHHH... I can separate paths with ":".. ??
<Aquahallic> SWEET!.. I didn't realize that
<hads> Yeah, small trick that.
<Aquahallic> no KIDDING
<hads> :)
<Aquahallic> that something new?
<hads> Nope
<Aquahallic> wow
<Aquahallic> and I can do that with any of the paths in myth?
<hads> I haven't tried with any others myself, possibly.
<Aquahallic> ty ty ty ty
<Aquahallic> ;)
<Aquahallic> here's another one for you on that same topic then also....
<Aquahallic> if I have one large drive... and I have say... 2 dirs on it.. 'kids' and 'adults' on it.. and I have vids that correspond in each dir.... I make 2 dirs /mnt/video1 and mnt/video2 is it possible for me to mount say.. /mnt/video1 to /dev/sdd1/kids?
<hads> Yes, I think, if I follow you. Why not just mount /mnt/disk and then have the kids/ and adults/ subdirectories below it show up in mythvideo though?
<Aquahallic> or.. would I mount /dev/sdd1 on say... /mnt/media_drive/ and then drop links in /mnt/video1 and /mnt/video2
<Aquahallic> I don't want the frontend that's in the kid's playroom to show our movies...
<hads> Ah, well it's not really setup for that as the list comes from the database so the titles will be in there anyway. But if you don't make the files available then they won't be able to play them.
<hads> And ys, I'd probably just do it with symlinks or bind mounts.
<Aquahallic> I want to break out the movies in 2 different dir's so that they can only see their movies.. and the frontends that are on my laptop
<Aquahallic> and the girlfriend's laptop and the frontend in our room to see both dir's
<Aquahallic> hrm... doesn't each frontend scan for vids?
<Tooncis> I have a strange video issue if someone wouldn't mind helping...the video fills my wide screen tv, but it's flattened down so everyone looks fat.  I've checked all my tv settings and can't compensate for it.  This is only when I watch live HD tv from my HDHomeRun.
<Aquahallic> hrm... or.. if I scan from any frontend.. does it populate one centralized table and all frontends see the updates?
<hads> Yup
<Aquahallic> guess that makes sense really... or mythconverge would be a monster
<Aquahallic> even more so than it is...hehe
<hads> So you need to make sure you have the files mounted or symlinked into the same place on each FE
<Aquahallic> yeah... or when they scan... it'll whipe mine out
<Aquahallic> LOL
<hads> Like I said, the kids will see the titles but if the files aren't there they won't be able to play them.
<hads> myth isn't really made with multiple access levels in mind.
<Aquahallic> so if I set on theirs... /mnt/video1 and on mine I set /mnt/video2 and /mnt/video1 then if they go to scan it's going to whipe mine out next time I go to look... isn't it?
<hads> Yeah, tell them not to scan :)
<hads> You could edit the menu item out from the XML if you wanted a more technical rather than social based approach.
<Aquahallic> yeah.. I've already taken some of their buttons away....:P
<Aquahallic> got a 6 and 8 yr. old girl.. and a 10 yr. old boy... you'd be really surprised what those kids can figure out
<Aquahallic> the 6 yr. old started learning to spell at about 3 yrs. old cause she was mad she couldn't login to the computer herself....LOL
<hads> heh
<Aquahallic> so.. I had a drive blow the FAT lastnight.. that I'm repairing now... so I have some "down time" on the backend server. .. it's been running gutsy with mythtv-backend and been upgraded to .21
<Aquahallic> if I want to upgrade it to Hardy can I just grab the Hardy install CD and slap it in and it will see the existing OS and just upgrade?
<hads> Na but you can use update-manager
<Aquahallic> so let me ask you this.... this backend just sits in my basement and runs..... would there be any bennefits of using ubuntu server on it and running the backend?
<hads> Nope, it's all the same packages.
<hads> If you're running X on it you don't neeed to be though.
<Aquahallic> is server just stripped down?
<Aquahallic> well I do vnc into it sometimes and use the gui from time to time
<tgm4883_laptop> server has no gui and a different kernel
<hads> Well the server doesn't run X by default.
<tgm4883_laptop> which may or may not be a bad thing
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm not sure, but being a server kernel they may not build in things like tuner support
<Aquahallic> well... mythbuntu gutsy is running on it right now
<Aquahallic> been real good to me... was up 6 months and no issues until I had my drive yack
<hads> I don't recall the kernel differences of hand, but you can always install -generic rather than -server if you want. As I said it's all the same packages.
<hads> So to answer your question, there's no reason to switch.
<tgm4883_laptop> hadi, right, but then whats the point of installing ubuntu server?
<tgm4883_laptop> err
<tgm4883_laptop> hads,
<hads> tgm4883_laptop: Exactly :)
<Aquahallic> I started messing around with mythtv as a little tinker toy and something to coax me into learning linux... then the g'friend and kids got ahold of a frontend.... now I have to schedule maint. windows...LMAO
<tgm4883_laptop> well even though I didn't know it, I'm glad we're on the same page ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> Aquahallic, no, you need more hardware ;)
<Aquahallic> that's a real good call though... you're probably dead slam on target with the kernel not having the h/w support
<Aquahallic> you're right!
<Aquahallic> I have 11 computers running here
<Aquahallic> LOL
<tgm4883_laptop> geez
<tgm4883_laptop> running a bed and breakfast?
<Aquahallic> LMAO
<Aquahallic> house full of geeks!
<Aquahallic> kids too
<tgm4883_laptop> heh, I just started counting my systems, nevermind ;)
<Aquahallic> now the kid wants me to put compiz cube on the frontend in the playroom
<Aquahallic> LOL
<Aquahallic> yeah.. they add up QUICK!
<hads> I started virtualising, power adds up.
<Aquahallic> I do have a slave backend.. but.. when I have to take down the master downstairs.... I lose my large file store
<hads> tgm4883_laptop: Yeah, sorry, my brain is cryptic sometimes :)
<Aquahallic> yeah.. I did have iscsitarget setup with ESX and HA/virtual center setup here...:)
<Aquahallic> we got it at work so I wanted to learn it...:P
<Aquahallic> now with 4 frontends runnning... that's part of my reasoning for moving our movies to another drive
<Aquahallic> more spindles...:P
<Aquahallic> if I put the livetv store on it's own drive... that takes care of the ringbuffer.. right?
<tgm4883_laptop> Aquahallic, I've got my music, movies, etc all on a file server seperate from my backend.  That way, If I need to do maintinance on one machine, the other is still available to watch something off of
<tgm4883_laptop> although that will probably go away with .22
<Aquahallic> right!
<hads> Same, movies, music etc. is all on the RAID5 in the cupboard.
<Aquahallic> that's why I'm thinking of setting up another iscsi
<hads> BTW, there's no such thing as the rungbuffer anymore :)
<Aquahallic> what do you mean go away with .22
<davidfreeman> Hi.  About the mythstream-related "streamsniff" --does anyone know why it might be broken by the newer xulrunner or perhaps something in the network stack that is not based on the kernel?
<hads> LiveTV is recorded in seperate files per show.
<Aquahallic> the backends gonna replicate??
<tgm4883_laptop> In .22 there should be (crosses fingers) storage groups for media
<tgm4883_laptop> so you don't have to mount movies and such on each frontend
<tgm4883_laptop> instead it will all stream from the backend
<hads> tgm4883_laptop: Who's working on that?
<tgm4883_laptop> the side effect being that it will not be available either if the backend goes down
<Aquahallic> ahh.. can you say... trunking...
<hads> I haven't seen much talk relating to implementing it yet.
<Aquahallic> gonna have to beef up the network
<hads> (although it would be nice)
<tgm4883_laptop> hads, someone upstream.  I talked with them awhile ago about that.  I know I can look it up real easy if you want
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<Aquahallic> well.. dinner's ready.. gonna go stuff my face.. bbiab..;)
<Aquahallic> thx for your help guys!
<hads> tgm4883_laptop: No drama.
<hads> I follow myth development reasonably closely.
<hads> Aquahallic: np
<tgm4883_laptop> hads, "Share MythVideo/MythMusic-files between all frontends (via backend?), Thor is working on this so called MFD/MFE feature. It was planned to go into 0.16 (but didn't) Easily accomplished with NFS at the moment it is worked on this feature within the google summer of code mythtv projects. "
<tgm4883_laptop> I might have talked to thor about it, but it really was about a year ago when I did
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-09-06
<tgm4883_laptop> That above is from the mythtv wiki
<hads> Yeah, looks a bit old. myth isn't doing GSoC anymore AFAIK
<laga> and thor hasn't been around for a while..
<tgm4883_laptop> laga, *cough* *poke* trunk builds *poke* *cough*
<laga> hum
<laga> ya, sorry. forgot about it, i was doing ffmpeg research
<laga> and bike light research ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> good thing you told me to poke you
<laga> haha
<laga> poke me again tomorrow, too :)
<laga> i also have to finish some mythtv patches which fix some bugs we have in the mythbuntu setup
<Tooncis> hey guys, how do I fix my live tv display?  It fills the width of my widescreen tv, but the height is squashed down so everything looks fat.
<Tooncis> I've checked all my tv settings.  I only have the problem with live tv from my HDHomeRun.
<Tooncis> the GUI fills the screen fine.
<squish102> can mythbuntu be burnt to a dvd? or does it have to be a CD?
<Tooncis> can anyone help me with my display problem?
<hadi> hi, just installed mythtv for the 1st time, is there any tutorial for installation, it looks like i am having problem
<nishi> anyone use sasc-ng here?
<Zinn> nishi: sasc-ng is a method to ILLEGALLY receive cable or satellite broadcasts via a fake software dvb-s/c device.  It is forbidden from being discussed in #ubuntu-mythtv, #ubuntu-mythtv-dev, #mythtv-users, and #mythtv.  If you would like to learn more about it, please refer to it's developers and keep any and all discussions about it there.
<rcampbel> Hey, did joystick support get disabled in latest mythtv-0.21-fixes debs? My game pad stopped working in myth...
<rcampbel> jstest and jscalibrator show input, so I presume it's myth and not the OS or my joypad
<hadi57> hi, i am installing mythtv for the 1st time, and i get no upnp backends found, what is this?
<gregL> hadi57: try this it may help..    dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<Tooncis> how do you add a folder (like a cdrom with video files) to the video browser so it will show the video files on a disk you put in?
<darthanubis> just like you added the other videos?
<darthanubis> video setup?
<MythbuntuGuest31> Is there a guide for getting digital audio to work when playing mkv files in myth?
<rcampbel> gomike78: I would look at docs for either alsa or pulseaudio for digital audio and try to get things to work with mplayer from Linux commandline first
<gomike78> can i just use the internal player
<gomike78> AVI files work in AC3
<gomike78> and so does TV
<gomike78> I asked the wrong question sorry, what i dont know how to do is get audio to play over the optical out when there is no AC3 audio included in the avi
<coszmos_> Anyone know where the config file lives that defines autostart of mythfrontend in mythbuntu?
<Steven_M> does the restricted drivers for ATI graphics cards support hardware deinterlacing?
<Steven_M> does=do
<Gargoyle> Grretings!
<Steven_M> Gargoyle: hi
<Gargoyle> I am thinking of makeing a separate backend/frontend setup. Do cards like the Nova-T-500 that come with a remote have a separate receiver?
<Gargoyle> So I can put the card in the backend and the receiver in the front?
<Steven_M> not sure sorry
<Gargoyle> Are there any issues with USB cards?
<Gargoyle> Will they be quick enough for HD?
<Steven_M> I'm a nubie
<Steven_M> do the restricted drivers for ATI graphics cards support hardware deinterlacing?
<Steven_M> do the restricted drivers for ATI graphics cards support hardware deinterlacing?
<laga> Steven_M: there's no need to repeat your question every few minute
<laga> s
<Aquahallic> mornin'
<Steven_M> sorry
<Aquahallic> laga: got a gutsy backend I'm about to upgrade... mythtv has already been upgraded to .21 on it... being there's some kernel upgrades I'm gonna take... am I ok to do this remotely with vnc?
<laga> it's not the best idea one might have, but it can work. if you use update-manager (or was it do-release-upgrade?), it will probably open another ssh port for you
<Aquahallic> do-release upgrade??
<Aquahallic> I planned on just pulling updates from package manager
<laga> ah, i thought you were gonna upgrade to hardy
<Aquahallic> hrm... will it not through synaptics?
<Aquahallic> that is my intention.. but someone in here said lastnight not to use the cd but just pull it from synaptics
<laga> you can use update-manager for that
<Aquahallic> k... sorry.. haven't had my coffee yet.. :P
<Aquahallic> update manager..  not synaptic...:D
<Aquahallic> so the update manager will upgrade it to Hardy then?
<laga> yes
<Aquahallic> kewl...
<Aquahallic> and kudo's to you guys... I've run a couple different os's with mythtv on them... and mythbuntu by far has been the best I've seen... this backend was up for 6 months.. no problems whatsoever with 4 frontends feeding off it... still wouldn't have taken it down except that I had a h/w failure.. so I'mma get my upgrades in now too.
<Aquahallic> so... thanx again for all your hard work on this... it SURELY shows!!
<Aquahallic> and my 6, 8 and 10 yr. old kids thank you too...hehehe
<laga> i'm glad you like it :)
<Aquahallic> so much so that I have to schedule maint. windows with them....LOL
<Aquahallic> I think the whole rig is really theirs... I just get to maintain it.. hehe
<laga> heh
<Aquahallic> laga: I just hit update manager.. and it says I have 54 updates and there's a distro release of 8.04... should I take the distro first.. then get all my updates cause they're probably going to be different for Hardy anyways?
<laga> um. no clue. ;)
<Aquahallic> heh
<laga> it should be safe to go to hardy directly
<Aquahallic> well.. here goes nuttin'.. I'mma fire right over to hardy...;)
<Aquahallic> let the beatings begin..hehe
<Aquahallic> ty
<squish102> can an mythbuntu iso be burnt to a dvd instead of a cd?
<squish102> i dont have any blank cd's only blank dvd's
<laga> squish102: that should work
<squish102> thanks laga
<squish102> laga would u know where i can find 7.10 64 Bit PC Images?
<laga> they are on some mirrors
<laga> not sure why you would want to use 7.10
<squish102> i am having problems with lirc with 2 ir receivers not working after upgrade
<laga> ah
<laga> go to download 8.04 on mythbuntu.org and then delete the file name from the url
<laga> and look around in that directory
<laga> it's not on all mirrors
<squish102> so i want to make sure they work on 7.10
<squish102> ok i will try thanks
<laga> that's an excellent plan
<squish102> mythbuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64.iso < i guess that was the name
<squish102> found it thanks
<fiyawerx> hey guys, is there some sort of screensaver type of thing you can run for instance when you're playing music with myth so its not just the steady image on the screen?
<coszmos_> Anyone know where the config file lives that defines autostart of mythfrontend in mythbuntu?
<sebrock> /usr/share/mythbuntu/session.sh maybe?
<laga> no, /usr/share/ usually doesn't hold config files
<laga> it's somewhere in ~/ ;)
<laga> depends what youre looking for
<sebrock> laga, I think he is not talking about actual config files...
<sebrock> but what starts the frontend
<sebrock> btw laga, is there any attention to the LCD bug?
<sebrock> http://www.mailinglistarchive.com/mythtv-users@mythtv.org/msg62986.html
<sebrock> http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=5649258
<sebrock> which was a non-issue before 0.21-fixes
<laga> if there is no bug report
<laga> there is no attention
<sebrock> http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/5648
<sebrock> it was fixed in svn 4 days ago :P
<sebrock> will it make it into intrepid?
<laga> sure. file a bug report in launchpad
<sebrock> and do what? just point a link to the fix?
<sebrock> sorry, all my bugs I've ever created are deleted until now :D
<sebrock> however, there are many with this issue judging from discussions on forums
<laga> yes, basically. short description of the problem (one sentence) and a link to the bug fix
<laga> that makes it easier to track it
<laga> not sure if we'll do a full resync against -fixes or just cherry pick patches
<sebrock> ok I'll file it
<Aquahallic> afternoon folks... I just upgraded from gutsy to hardy on my backend.... runing a pvr-150... and when I go to view livetv... it's very grainy.. and if I tune to lower channels... it's completely unwatchable... has something changed with this upgrade?
<Aquahallic> can someone tell me what version of ivtv I should see in dmesg with mythbuntu hardy for a pvr-150?
<tgm4883_laptop> [  127.811765] ivtv:  Start initialization, version 1.1.0
<Aquahallic> yeah.. that's what I'm seeing
 * Aquahallic is a BONEHEAD
<Aquahallic> LMAO
<Aquahallic> been so long since I've messed with my backend... when I upgraded the distro.... I think it updated ivtv also... and I forgot you have to actually power off the server for a couple min's to let everything clear so the card will take the new f/w
<Aquahallic> now.. question.. yesterday we were talking about how I can move the recordings dir and the livetv dir to separate locations.... if I do move them to different places... how does that react if I'm watching a show and decide I want to record it...
<Aquahallic> will it finish playing/recording and then move it into the recordings dir?
<tgm4883_laptop> Aquahallic, no idea ;)
<Aquahallic> heh... I guess I'll findout...:P
<sebrock> superm1|away, laga I filed the mythlcdserver bug/fix now. Hope it will make it into intrepid release
<Aquahallic> tgm4883_laptop: you around?
<tgm4883_laptop> nope ;)
<Aquahallic> heh
<Aquahallic> hey you any good with setting up sharing?
<Aquahallic> as in.....
<Aquahallic> I just moved my g'friend over from winblowz to ubunty hardy.. "YAY"
<tgm4883_laptop> what do you want to share?  same system?  Different computers?
<Aquahallic> well.. on my backend I had some dir's like the videos and mess shared out for her
<Aquahallic> so she'd go into network places.... see the backend and open it and see the shares
<Aquahallic> samba on the backend
<tgm4883_laptop> Is it a laptop?
<Aquahallic> well.. now that she's on ubuntu... I'm not sure WTF is the equivelant of a workgroup
<Aquahallic> yup
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, then you probably don't want to mount on startup ;)
<Aquahallic> no
<tgm4883_laptop> so you have 2 options
<Aquahallic> right.. don't want it in fstab or nuttin'
<tgm4883_laptop> 1, you can continue as it is currently and have her go to places > network and it should be just like windows
<Aquahallic> and I'd rather not have shortcuts to mount
<tgm4883_laptop> or you can setup a button that will mount the drives
<tgm4883_laptop> well then the first option it is then
<Aquahallic> yeah.. I don't want static mappings
<tgm4883_laptop> so just go to Places > Network
<tgm4883_laptop> might have to hit windows network when you get in there
<Aquahallic> I do and I see the workgroup
<Aquahallic> and I see the server and kid's 2 winbloz boxes
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, then whats the question?
<Aquahallic> but when I open the server.. the shares are not there
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<Aquahallic> she does have same user and pass as the acct I setup on the server
<tgm4883_laptop> did you wait a sec to let them load?
<tgm4883_laptop> causes i'm doing that right here and they show up fine
<Aquahallic> yeah.. it did the hourglass deal for almost a min.
<Aquahallic> now
<Aquahallic> let me ask you
<Aquahallic> when you do that... the laptop is using samba.. right?
<tgm4883_laptop> well cifs, but yea
<Aquahallic> ok.. let me get more basic
<Aquahallic> so I can "understand" this
<Aquahallic> when I setup a windows machine.. I have to put it into a workgroup
<tgm4883_laptop> right
<Aquahallic> to see the other shares properly
<Aquahallic> ok
<Aquahallic> now
<Aquahallic> is there a native sharing for linux?
<Aquahallic> other than using samba.. cause that's really linux using windows file sharing
<Aquahallic> right?
<tgm4883_laptop> err not exactly
<Aquahallic> actually.. lemme ask it like it
<Aquahallic> this
<Aquahallic> if I had a PURE linux network
<Aquahallic> no windows boxes
<Aquahallic> and I wanted to share out some folders and have them show up when I path to the server
<Aquahallic> would it be samba I'd have to use or does linux have a native "workgroup" type environment??
<tgm4883_laptop> if they were all desktops, i'd say mount them at startup using NFS
<Aquahallic> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> but afaik, you can't just browse NFS shares like you can CIFS shares
<Aquahallic> but I want the server to broadcast the shares...
<Aquahallic> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> NOTE ^^ That is probably incorrect, I just dont know how
<Aquahallic> that's what I was getting at
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<Aquahallic> ok... so samba it is
<tgm4883_laptop> then you probably want the CIFS setup then
<Aquahallic> 'er.. is samba called Cifs now?
<tgm4883_laptop> which is what you have right now
<tgm4883_laptop> well yes and no
<tgm4883_laptop> IIRC Samba used to use the SMB protocol, but now uses the CIFS protocol
<tgm4883_laptop> where CIFS is just evolved
<Aquahallic> aight
<Aquahallic> kewl
<Aquahallic> so...
<Aquahallic> now
<Aquahallic> what I'm seeing is there's an authentication issue I believe
<Aquahallic> where I have to join a windows machine to a workgroup
<Aquahallic> I'd think I'd actually have to do the same with the linux machine
<Aquahallic> so that it would "pass through" the credentials
<Aquahallic> so if Bob has an acct on the server with password
<Aquahallic> and Bob logs into a laptop with that same user and password.. he gets his securities he's allowed on the server when he opens the server in places network
<Aquahallic> make sense?
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> makes sense
<tgm4883_laptop> and that is not happening here?
<Aquahallic> I don't think so
<Aquahallic> cause
<Aquahallic> I didn't do any config on the laptop for the MSHOME workgroup at all
<Aquahallic> I'm guessing ubuntu hardy only comes pre-installed with the client side to mount smb shares?
<Aquahallic> do I also need to put samba server on the laptop and then config the smb.conf with the workgroup info?
<Aquahallic> or does the client side also use that info?
<tgm4883_laptop> right, but you don't set any permissions up per workgroup, it's per share.  so if you go into Places > Network > WORKGROUPNAME > COMPUTER > SHARENAME it should propt for a user/password
<tgm4883_laptop> no, you don't need samba server on the laptop
<Aquahallic> yeah but the shares aren't showing on the server end
<Aquahallic> now
<tgm4883_laptop> right, hmm
<Aquahallic> those shares were setup using samba back with gutsy and I did the smb.conf by hand
<Aquahallic> and it does show on a windows box if she logs on as her user
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> let me take a look at my smb.conf
<Aquahallic> yeah
<Aquahallic> you have samba server on that machine?
<tgm4883_laptop> no, on my server
<Aquahallic> ok.. so you're only running the client app on there then
<Aquahallic> wonder if your smb.conf is config'd with something that happened during setup?
<tgm4883_laptop> Aquahallic, why don't you post your config and we will see whats up
<Aquahallic> from the server?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<Aquahallic> sec
<tgm4883_laptop> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<Aquahallic> yup
<Aquahallic> oh hell
<Aquahallic> LOL
<Aquahallic> I think I just found it
<Aquahallic> hrm.. no
<tgm4883_laptop> /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Aquahallic> yeah.. I thought I saw the issue.. but I think I'm wrong
<Aquahallic> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m52d6ad09
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> nothing sticking out
<Aquahallic> yeah
<Aquahallic> I even opened up the recordings share just to test it
<Aquahallic> would the security = share have something to do with it?
<Aquahallic> maybe that works fine for windows.. cause it joins the workgroup
<Aquahallic> let me change that and bounce samba svc on server
<tgm4883_laptop> no, mines practically the same as yours
<Aquahallic> heh
<Aquahallic> hrm
<Aquahallic> ya know
<Aquahallic> uhm
<Aquahallic> where can I set an ip of a servername?
<Aquahallic> like a hosts file?
<Aquahallic> this MIGHT be a dns issue
<tgm4883_laptop> that could be I suppose
<tgm4883_laptop> accessible via firefox?
<tgm4883_laptop> smb://hostname/
<Aquahallic> *ding ding ding*
<Aquahallic> sure enough
<Aquahallic> i put it in /etc/hosts static
<Aquahallic> works like a champ now
<Aquahallic> SOB
<Aquahallic> lol
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> makes sense
<tgm4883_laptop> I've got static dhcp here
<Aquahallic> yeah.. server is broadcasting the netbios name
<Aquahallic> but I can't resolve
<Aquahallic> :P
<Aquahallic> kewl... thx for your help...:D
<Aquahallic> now I gotta fix up my DNS
<Aquahallic> that server is a static entry on my dhcp segment
<Aquahallic> and I had to screw with some stuff on my router so my dns would resolve right when I was vpn into work... so I basically screwed myself...:P
<Aquahallic> that's always the way.. hehe
<Aquahallic> ty sir!
<tgm4883_laptop> np
<Aquahallic> just flashed up one of my wrt's with ddwrt.. guess I better get to configuring it...:P
<Aquahallic> then I can just setup my vlans right and won't have this problem anymore..
<Aquahallic> tgm4883_laptop: if I change the ip on my backend.. is there anything else I need to change for the db besides the binding for mysql-server??
<tgm4883_laptop> not sure, I haven't changed my backend ip for that very reason
<Aquahallic> heh
<Aquahallic> k
<Aquahallic> looks like everything's referencing hostnames and not IP's
<Aquahallic> so I should be able to change the ip and then change the mysql-server to listen on that interface.... then I'll have to change my nfs mounts cause I use the IP..
<Aquahallic> I'll let you know...:P
<Aquahallic> gotta plug into this other router and config it.. so... I'll bbiab!
<Aquahallic> thx again for all your help!!!!
<CNLiberal> i upgraded my MythBuntu install on my backend last night (8.04) and now I'm seeing issues when IVTV tries to record
<CNLiberal> i'm getting 0 length recordings and getting this in the error log
<CNLiberal>  MPEGRec(/dev/video0) Error: select timeout - ivtv driver has stopped responding
<CNLiberal> has anyone seen this?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-09-07
<Glukobrassizin> is it possible to use the mpeg2 decoder of the pvr350 with a normal monitor?
<Glukobrassizin> instead of connecting it to a television set
<Glukobrassizin> ?
<defendguin> all the icons in the mythtv menu have disappeared all i see is a black background
<defendguin> id like to try changing my theme to see if that helps but i can't even navigate the menu to do that
<Bob24> hello all
<Bob24> is ther a way of playing 1 video file after the next etc on Mythbuntu?
<Bob24> i have too keep playing video files seperatley
<Bob24> i have too keep playing video files seperatleyanyine please
<tgm4883_laptop> Bob24
<tgm4883_laptop> yes there is
<tgm4883_laptop> had you stuck around
<tgm4883_laptop> I would have told you
<tgm4883_laptop> it's pretty simple
<MilhousePunkRock> Good morning everyone, or whatever time of the day it is where you are... :D
<Rippedca> Hello
<Rippedca> I have a question regarding the installation of Mythbuntu
<laga> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<laga> err
<laga> !hi
<Zinn> Hi $nick, how are you?  Something we can help you with today?
<Rippedca> What should I select channel frequency table when I have a Canadian satellite reciever that I would like to control with mythtv
<Rippedca> i have the hauppauge wintv pvr 150
<laga> it doesn't matter since you will be using the composite/s-video input
<Rippedca> thanks
<Rippedca> I am planning on using the s-video input
<fiyawerx> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<a1fa_> does anybody esle have problems with the guide? it is so laggy
<tgm4883_laptop> a1fa_, live tv only?
<a1fa_> yup
<a1fa_> its annoying as fsck
<tgm4883_laptop> most likely it's the deinterlacer
<laga> i blame the bob deinterlacer
<tgm4883_laptop> bob?
<laga> a fix has been checked into trunk IIRC
 * tgm4883_laptop pokes laga about trunk builds
<laga> gah
<laga> sorry, been busy this weekend.
<laga> i will push some mythtv builds later, not sure about the plugins
<a1fa_> heck
<a1fa_> i whish the guide is fixed :P
<laga> a1fa_: try a different deinterlacer
<laga> maybe it's fixed in the weekly builds.
<a1fa_> i am running weekly builds
<a1fa_> still same
<a1fa_> where do i change deinterlacer?
<laga> ah, it's not been backported.
<a1fa_> i cant even vnc into my frontend
<a1fa_> my video card blew out on thursday
<a1fa_> so i am ruuning on vega and vnc into the thing
<a1fa_> 1024x768, but i can only see background in the frontend
<Rippedca> I am trying to use an Hauppague PVR-150 with the grey remote to control my Mythbuntu box. when I use the iwrc command the correct codes are being reported for the buttons. I am a not sure how to configure mythbuntu to use this remote.
<Egghead2> anyone know if there is a gui editor for editing xml themes on mythbuntu?
<gomike78> How can I make non digital audio pass though my optical out?
<laga> Egghead2: no such thing, unfortunately
<Egghead2> laga, bummer, but thanks for the input :)
<tgm4883_laptop> does mythtv pass the channel number or the frequency id to the channel change script?
<Egghead2> tgm, i think the channel number
<Egghead2> but only if its in the input chnl linup
<tgm4883_laptop> nope, freqid
<Egghead2> tgm, them freqid must be came info as chnl number
<laga> a1fa_: still there?
<laga> a1fa_: wanna test a fix for the slow epg?
<sebrock> vnc is slow as hell on mythbuntu. I dont know why. not using with and without opengl
<troldrik> Arrgh.
<troldrik> How do I kill this damnable custom gdm script you people put in intrepid? :p
<tgm4883_laptop> troldrik, problem with it?
<troldrik> Yes, I want my regular old gdm.conf prease. :p
<troldrik> Not sure how to properly disable the thing.
<tgm4883_laptop> I didn't even know it was custom
<troldrik> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    39 2008-08-29 18:37 gdm-cdd.conf -> /etc/alternatives/gdm-config-derivative
<troldrik> It's even hooked into the alternatives system. :/
<dupondje> is there a PPA for Mythtv ?
<fiyawerx> how do you get myth to rescan files once you put them in the right spot?
<laga> dupondje: yes
<dupondje> adress ?
<laga> dupondje: www.mythbuntu.org see the weekly builds
<dupondje> for intrepid ?
<dupondje> :)
<laga> troldrik: open the control centre and disable auto login.
<laga> troldrik: AFAIK it hasnt changed a lot since feisty ;)
<troldrik> Well I purged those packages.
<laga> dupondje: no, intrepid usually gets the latest -fixes builds anyways right now
<laga> troldrik: then remove it manually. if it's hooked up into the alternatives system that shouldn't be hard to do
<dupondje> oh ok :)
<laga> dupondje: as we see fit. intrepid is in feature freeze right now so not everything might make it
<dupondje> Yesterday I tried to install fglrx
<dupondje> it failed, and went back to open source drivers
<dupondje> but now my mythtvfrontend.real is segfaulting
<fiyawerx> fglrx just installed ok for me earlier today
<fiyawerx> still have not much of a clue with what I'm doing or how to set things up how i want them but video seems to be ok at least, using a ma78gpm-ds2h MB with the onboard 3200 ati card
<dupondje> [  366.146609] mythfrontend.re[9223]: segfault at 20 ip 00007fb2205efde4 sp 00000000450cb368 error 4 in libGL.so.1.2[7fb2205a9000+72000]
<dupondje> any id ?
<laga> dupondje: uninstall fglrx completely
<dupondje> I did ...
<dupondje> maby some parts left ...
<laga> use "dpkg-divert --list" to find out if there's a diversion for that lib
<dupondje> no
<laga> for something else xorg-ish?
<dupondje> no
<dupondje> gcc*
<dupondje> sh & man also
<dupondje> and when playing a movie I got bad video also :s
<dupondje> green lines in it etc :s
<dupondje> any id's ?
<Egghead2> using a diskless client, using the mythbuntu diskless install, is there any way to setup a root account on the client, it keeps telling me 'account expired' when tring to access it, after issuing the sudo passwd command and making a root account
<laga> Egghead2: the same way it would work on a normal ubuntu box i suppose?
<Egghead2> hmmm, i tried using sudo passwd, and it sez it updated password ect.. but then i cant change users, sez account expired
<hads> Expired will be from a field in passwd
<Egghead2> hads, huh?
<fiyawerx> why not just sudo -i
<hads> Several related entries; http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+account+expired&btnG=Search
<Egghead2> hads, thanks
<Egghead2> fiyawerx, scp'ing into the client
<dupondje> laga: I reinstalled the fglrx and now removing it
<dupondje> but get errors when removing diversions ...
<dupondje> diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by xorg-driver-fglrx
<laga> that might be the culprit
<dupondje> how can I fix it ? :)
<laga> that is not an error message
<dupondje> dpkg-divert: hernoemen omvat overschrijven van '/usr/lib32/libGL.so.1' met
<dupondje>   verschillend bestand '/usr/lib32/fglrx/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa', niet toegelaten
<dupondje> its dutch sorry :(
<dupondje> rename contains description of '/usr/lib32....' with
<dupondje> different file '/usr ....", premission denied
<laga> can you try that again
<laga> with LC_ALL=C
<dupondje> dpkg-divert: rename involves overwriting `/usr/lib32/libGL.so.1' with
<dupondje>   different file `/usr/lib32/fglrx/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa', not allowed
<dupondje> (btw, with fglrx installed, mythtv worked again, but get tons of green lines ...)
<laga> hum
<laga> where did you get fglrx?
<laga> from the repos?
<dupondje> ati website
<dupondje> and made a .deb from it
<laga> hum
<laga> can't help ya with that. that installer is supposed to be compatible, but envy-ng is usually a better bet
<laga> you should try to get your system in a sane state again, by removing anything related to fglrx and by reinstalling..
<laga> let me look that package up
<dupondje> the fglrx package in intrepid is broken also :(
<dupondje> did a bugreport
<laga> libgl1-mesa-glx
<laga> that's good
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/266956
<laga> always report bugs ;)
<laga> is that intrepid or hardy?
<dupondje> intrepid
<laga> and maybe also reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri
<laga> ah
<laga> yeah, that's probably not completely stable yet ;)
<dupondje> rm /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1
<dupondje> and then removed
<dupondje> worked :p
<dupondje> [  912.073800] mythfrontend.re[8780]: segfault at 20 ip 00007ff99ca93de4 sp 0000000045556368 error 4 in libGL.so.1.2[7ff99ca4d000+72000]
<dupondje> poof :(
<laga> hum
<laga> what kind of card is that?
<dupondje> ATI R300
<laga> so, like a radeon 9800?
<dupondje> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]
<laga> ah
<laga> if i had time, i'd set up a test rig, but that's probably not gonna happen
<laga> i'd suggest that you go look for someone else with the same problem
<laga> um..
<laga> do you have something in /var/crash ?
<dupondje> yep
<dupondje> :)
<laga> okay, can you report a bug using apport?
<laga> is that mythbuntu? then just install apport-gtk
<laga> and reproduce the crash
<dupondje> I just tought about something, when I installed fglrx, I changed some MythTV setting
<dupondje> changed it back and its working now
<dupondje> 'OpenGL vertical sycronisation for timing'
<dupondje> if enabled -> SEGFAULT
<dupondje> disabled -> working
<laga> ah. i just get stuttering with that in hardy ;)
<laga> yes, please generate a bug report and post the number here
<dupondje> how do I apport ?
<dupondje> :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-08-31
<josh> I'm having an issue related to focus running XFCE4, and mplayer. When mplayer is started from mythtv frontend, the mplayer window isnt raised or given focus. How can I fix this?
<ahmeni> I switched my default video player to xine and my screen keeps blanking after about 10 minutes
<ahmeni> did an xset -dpms and an xset s off and removed gnome-screensaver, can't figure out what else it could be
<ahmeni> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<duffrecords> I recently had to revert back to Ubuntu 8.04, which means I need to compile the cx18 driver for my Hauppauge HVR-1600.  I didn't have trouble doing this the last time I used Hardy, but this time it tells me I don't have the full kernel sources installed (even though I have the linux-headers package installed)
<MythbuntuGuest17> I have a really quick question. I have almost everthing working except I only have one channel working. When I change the channel to any other channel except channel 2, all i get is a black screen
<MythbuntuGuest17> any ideas
<MythbuntuGuest17> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f2057d4f1
<duffrecords> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d765f806d
<MythbuntuGuest17> my PVR-150 handles the changing of channels and I do not have a STB, however I only get one channel
<MythbuntuGuest17> ..
<MythbuntuGuest17> :/
<MythbuntuGuest17> :(
<duffrecords> MythbuntuGuest17: can you follow the mythbackend.log from a terminal while you're changing channels?  the log output you pasted looks like you're trying to watch a previously recorded program.
<duffrecords> your question sounded like it was about live tv
<MythbuntuGuest17> yes that is correct
<MythbuntuGuest17> i am trying to watch live tv
<MythbuntuGuest17> I tried a couple of other things and my new log is at /f5a3531f6
<MythbuntuGuest17> i'll try now to follow the log doing tail -f
<MythbuntuGuest17> hmmm, now i cant even see the channel :(
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest17, looks like you need to repair your DB, I don't have the commands on me to do that though (at work)
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest17, there is a perl script to do it, you can also do it from mythweb is you go to http://BACKENDIP/mythweb/settings/database
<rhpot1991> you can also run optimize_mythdb.pl
<rhpot1991> which lives in /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib
<rhpot1991> mythweb is easier
<MythbuntuGuest17> ok thanks!
<MythbuntuGuest17> I'll give it a whirl
<MythbuntuGuest17> thanks for your repsonses, i have been in here for about 6 hours :)
<duffrecords> how about this one?  when compiling the v4l-dvb drivers, I keep getting the following message, even though I have the kernel source installed:
<duffrecords> ***WARNING:*** You do not have the full kernel sources installed.
<duffrecords> This does not prevent you from building the v4l-dvb tree if you have the
<duffrecords> kernel headers, but the full kernel source may be required in order to use
<duffrecords> make menuconfig / xconfig / qconfig.
<duffrecords> I'm only interested in the cx18 driver, so I was wondering if it's possible to only compile that
<cr3> how can I preseed ubiquity/text/master_be_fe in mythbuntu for karmic?
<MythbuntuGuest17> I am not able to connect to mythweb for some reason, can i repair the DB with mythbuntu control center?
<squidly> I'm trying to get the .22 release for mythtv installed on my box
<gbutters> MythbuntuGuest17: yes
<squidly> but when I do an apt-cache policy mythtv-backend I only see .21
<MythbuntuGuest17> gbutters, thanks
<cr3> nevermind, mythbuntu/install_type
<squidly> how do I get the .22 builds enabled?
<MythbuntuGuest17> after trying to fix the db its telling me "No config found
<MythbuntuGuest17> I also tryied to run /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/optimeze_mythdb.pl
<MythbuntuGuest17> It gives me the error "No config found; attempting to find mythbackend via UPnp. No backends found. PLease copy /home/>user>/.mythtv/config.xml from a working installation instead."
<superm1> cr3, be careful if you are trying to preseed a network/alternate install. i wouldn't expect it to work as expected
<superm1> if you are preseeding a ubiquity install it should be fine
<cr3> superm1: thanks for the warning, this is the value I ended up preseeding: ubiquity mythbuntu/install_type string Master Backend/Frontend
<cr3> now I'm trying to figure out how to preseed ubiquity/install/services, but I'm quickly running out of time.. need to jet real soon :(
<superm1> cr3, sounds as though it should be sane.  if you a fully scriptable example seed, look at wubi
<superm1> it's in the wubi source tree
<cr3> superm1: oh man, thanks!
<superm1> cr3, no prob.  probably should have documented it's existence somewhere better :)
<cr3> superm1: I guess it's been especially rough for the ubiquity folks with special cases on a per flavour basis
<gbutters> squidly: which mythbuntu version are you running
<superm1> i'm not sure what happens though if you have an nvidia card if you can preseed that page still
<squidly> gbutters: my backend is an ubuntu 9.04 amd64
<superm1> cr3, well i've tried to reduce as much delta as possible for ubiquity stuff
<squidly> I installed the mythbunt repos as said on the webpage
<superm1> eventually (hopefully LL) will have it as a plugin to ubiquity instead of a separate frontend
<gbutters> squidly: go to go MCC and enable trunk
<squidly> gbutters: MCC?
<squidly> can I do that from command line?
<gbutters> squidly: mythbuntu control center
<squidly> kk though so
<squidly> grr wife needs me
<squidly> gbutters: ty I'll try that
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-09-01
<Cyber-Dogg> how do i get flash installed for firefox?
<caseyd> anyone know how to change the port of mythweb?
<MythbuntuGuest63> I have things working from my cable line directly into my PVR-150.  However when I start watching live tv I can only watch 1 channel. Everytime i change channels, it just goes to a black screen.
<MythbuntuGuest63> The only message I see is external channel channing will not work for svideo and composite.  Line 71. But I belive I am using Tuner1
<MythbuntuGuest63> mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f1be2b0d0
<MythbuntuGuest63> I ran the optimze script yesterday, still the same error
<MythbuntuGuest63> would anyone be able to help or take alook?
<paperclip> I'd ask in #mythtv-users .. seems a bit more lively there
<MythbuntuGuest63> ok thanks
<MythbuntuGuest94> hmm still have not been able to change channels on my pvr-150. I have coax cable comeing into the pvr150. No IR transmitter. The only channel that works is channel 2. when i change ot antoher channel, just gives me black screen
<MythbuntuGuest94> mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f1be2b0d0
<MythbuntuGuest94> i have been to mythtv-users and theytold me to come here :)
<MythbuntuGuest94> .
<naranco> does the mythbuntu frontend actually require a myth backend? im not planning to capture anything from a tv card.
<superm1> if you use mythtv, yes backend must be installed
<superm1> if you use some other app, like boxee or xbmv or me-tv no
<naranco> so, mythbuntu isnt really oriented towards playback of stuff you didnt capture yourself, right?
<rhpot1991> naranco: it can do that, but if thats your only requirement then there may be better choices out there
<naranco> at this point rhpot1991, im not looking for anything more, nothing worth capturing from tv where i live.. any recommendations?
<rhpot1991> mythtv can do both, but if you aren't interesting in capturing your own video then you are cutting out mythtv's strength, at that point you should see if the apps superm1 mentioned above might work better for you
<naranco> ok
<naranco> thanks
<rhpot1991> np
<naranco> i will give it a try anyway, got interested listening to the mythcast podcast, just to see what it is all abt
<rhpot1991> naranco: cool, if you have any questions feel free to ask
<naranco> thanks again
<audioteknika> hey guys
<audioteknika> I need help
<rhpot1991> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<audioteknika> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<tgm4883> audioteknika, just ask your question
<audioteknika> Oh, thanks.
<audioteknika> Well, I'm trying to configure my radeon 9700 on 9.04
<audioteknika> the only was I can fully boot in xfce is by adding vesa in xorg.cnf
<audioteknika> else, I get a black sceen
<audioteknika> any ideas ?
<audioteknika> is someone here ?
<edizzle> I am here
<edizzle> I had a question about changing channels. When I start up the frontend I am only able to see one channel. WHen I change channels I get a black screen. I do not use a STB. Any ideas?
<rhpot1991> edizzle: taking a stab in the dark, perhaps you have the wrong input set for your tuner
<edizzle> rhpot1991 well, I do get ONE channel and that comes in fine...
<edizzle> i have coax coming in on cable and its set to Tuner1
<edizzle> my other options are s-video and composite..
<rhpot1991> edizzle: you prob didn't setup your channels in mythtv-setup then
<edizzle> hmm, i think so
<edizzle> i have pastebin output
<edizzle> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f1be2b0d0
<edizzle> one thing i did notice is that when i try to downlaod my schedule form schdules direct, it always seems to loose the info from the db
<edizzle> i.e. when i download the line up from mythtv-setup
<edizzle> I have  tried to optimize data base
<tgm4883> #
<tgm4883> 2009-09-01 09:28:05.234 Channel(/dev/video0) Warning: You have not set an external channel changing
<tgm4883> #
<tgm4883>                         script for a composite or s-video input. Channel changing will do nothing.
<edizzle> tgm4883, yes I saw that however, I have Coax/Tuner 1 as my input and I am not suing composit or -svideo. Does that message still apply?
<tgm4883> it's in the log files from 9:28, if thats when you tried, then it applies
<edizzle> i will try again to see if it generates that message
<edizzle> i am also looking for a doc that describes this error as well
<edizzle> can i test using a channel change command from cli?
<Blaidd> I"m running into an issue where mythtv is writing the video files to a directory without the permissions to allow myth to delete them when it's trying to expire them.  The directory has the permissions for mythtv to create the files with myth's permissons..
<foxbuntu> Blaidd, can you manually delete them from inside mythtv?
<Blaidd> hm.. you know I haven't paid attention to that.. I can check that
<Blaidd> I suspect I havne't noticed because when I delete files they get moved to the delete queue, and get actually deleted up to 5 days later
<foxbuntu> Blaidd, you could ssh in/go to a terminal and su to mythtv then try to create a delete a file in that directory to ensure its a permissions issue
<Blaidd> I don't know the password for mythtv.  where can I find that (sorry for the stupid quetsion)
<foxbuntu> Blaidd, good question...I dont think it gets written anywhere
<Blaidd> if I go in and delete a file and then go to the deleted queue and try to permanently delete it, wouldn't that do the same thing?
<foxbuntu> yup
<Blaidd> okay.. let me try that then.
<Blaidd> nope.. it doesn't delete it..
<gbutters> sudo -i and then su mythtv
<Blaidd> gbutters:  where would I get the password for mythtv?
<gbutters> Do not need it this way
<Blaidd> oh.. okay
<Blaidd> so it looks like the mythtv user is has ownership when it writes the files, and the files is in the mythtv group, but for some reason the mythtv user can't delete the files..
<Blaidd> and from what I can tell is that it's a permissions problem.. I can't delete them with the mythtv user (or completely from the mythtv interface) unless I chmod 777 the files
<Blaidd> then they'll delete
<Blaidd> if I go to delete them manually using the myth user it prompts me asking if I want to delete a write-protected file.  could that be stopping the mythbackend from deleting them?
<gbutters> what does ls -la show for the files
<gbutters> it should look like this -rw-rw-rw-  1 gbutters mythtv      66404 2009-08-28 22:57 1562_20090828182900.mpg.png
<edizzle> How can I correct the error "2009-09-01 15:56:04.464 Channel(/dev/video0) Warning: You have not set an external channel changing                         script for a composite or s-video input. Channel changing will do nothing. 2009-09-01 15:56:06.262 Channel(/dev/video0) Error: GetCurrentChannelNum(1): Failed to find Channel 2009-09-01 15:56:06.641 Channel(/dev/video0)::TuneTo(1): Error, failed to find channel."
<edizzle> I just tried changing the channel and i grabbed the logs here : http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f2b4351b0
<Blaidd> gbutters:  it looks like -rw-r--r--
<Blaidd> why would mythtv write the permissions like that and is there a way I can change that?
<gbutters> are you using the default settings and putting your recordings in /var/lib/mythtv/recordings
<Blaidd> no, i'm putting them in a couple of different directories on which mythtv has ownership and has all the permissions to write files
<Blaidd> (ex /media/tv)
<gbutters> edizzle: how is the card setup in mythtvsetup
<gbutters> Blaidd: what are the permissions on the directory
<edizzle> gbutters: haugpuagg pvr-150 with coax comming into tuner1, no STB
<foxbuntu> edizzle, you need an external changer script setup on the input if you are using any input other than the coax (RG6) tuner
<gbutters> what is the group set to?
<edizzle> foxbuntu: i do have coax
<foxbuntu> edizzle, which input of the tuner did you setup?
<gbutters> edizzle: lets look at each screen in mythtv setup
<edizzle> foxbutnu: tunner1
<edizzle> gbutters: ok
<edizzle> gbutters i am ready
<gbutters> edizzle: section 2
<gbutters> card type
<gbutters> ??
<edizzle> gbutters: ok ,i have two, one is MPEG;/dev/vidoe0 and the other is V4L /dev/video0
<gbutters> for the 150 it should set up as IVTV MPEG-2 encoder card
<edizzle> That is correct
<gbutters> Default input should be set to tuner
<edizzle> gbutters: the default input is Composite1, for some reason it keeps changing back to that....
<gbutters> that is your problem
<edizzle> I have set it a lot of times to Tuner1, but for some reason it keeps reverting back to Composite1
<gbutters> ok go to section 4 input connections
<edizzle> gbutters: ok I'm there
<gbutters> what is input set to
<Blaidd> gbuters: drwxrwxrwx  2 mythtv root 12288 2009-09-01 18:05 /tv
<gbutters> Blaidd: that is the problem you need to change to group to mythtv
<Blaidd> ahh.. okay..
<Blaidd> gbutters: even if mythtv owns the directory?
<edizzle> gbutters; I have 5 listings for MPEG and V4L, the first one is [MPEG: /dev/video0] -> Comcast video source
<gbutters> Blaidd: yes
<Blaidd> gbutters:  thanks
<gbutters> edizzle: how many tv cards do you have installed??
<edizzle> just 1
<gbutters> ok lets go back to step 2 capture cards
<edizzle> gbutters: ok
<gbutters> do you have 5 showing here
<edizzle> ﻿gbutters: no just 2
<edizzle> ﻿gbutters: Just MPEG and VL4
<gbutters> ok lets start by removing them and starting fresh
<edizzle> ﻿gbutters:ok
<gbutters> delete all capture cards
<gbutters> new capture card
<edizzle> ﻿gbutters: done
<gbutters> set card type to IVTV
<edizzle> ﻿gbutters: done
<gbutters> shou;d have /dev/video0 selected and tuner as the default input
<gbutters> should
<edizzle> ﻿gbutters: yes, done (its Tuner1)
<gbutters> ok do you have your video source setup
<edizzle> Yes I had comcast video source as the name, it shoud still be there, do you want me to remove it or change?
<gbutters> it should ok if it was working before
<edizzle> ﻿gbutters: hoever my lineup never stays in there
<gbutters> using schedules direct??
<edizzle> ﻿gbutters: when I do a retreiveline up i choose my line up, but evertime I come back it reverts to something else
<edizzle> ﻿gbutters: yes using schedules direct
<edizzle> ﻿gbutters: i guess i can retreive the lineup again for now?
<gbutters> lets setup the card first and come back to it if it does not work
<edizzle> ﻿gbutters: it currently has UTxxxxx:X
<edizzle> ok
<gbutters> go on to input connections
<edizzle> ﻿gbutters: ok
<gbutters> should just have 1 now
<edizzle> ﻿gbutters: Yes with 5 lines, each one is a differnt input on my card
<edizzle> 1st one is Tuner1
<gbutters> ok use the tuner1 one and set it to use your comcast video source
<edizzle> ﻿gbutters: done
<gbutters> then select fetch channels from listings source
<gbutters> this will take a few minutews
<gbutters> minutes and when it is done will set the starting chanel to your lowest channel
<edizzle> ﻿gbutters: ok i think its done? it shows starting channel 1, previsouly it was on 2
<gbutters> ok lets see if it works now
<edizzle> and i'll want ot run fill database, correct?
<gbutters> not right now
<edizzle> ok so just exit out of mythv-setup and try it?
<gbutters> yes
<edizzle> when i try to "Watch TV" from the frontend it just kicks me back to the front end
<gbutters> pastebin logs
<edizzle> ﻿gbutters: Weird, it doesnt run the log grabber from the gui, I have to mannual run it from cli. Anways its here: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f1f0c75ca
<gbutters> need to change to start channel back to 2 and try again
<edizzle> gbutters: who hooo!
<gbutters> looks like you are good to go
<edizzle> gbutters: thanks man!
<gbutters> check to make sure you have guide data
<gbutters> Blaidd: did that fix it??
<Blaidd> I'm going ot have to wait and see.. I don't have anything recording right now and I'm trying to clear up some space on my drives..
<gbutters> ok
<Blaidd> gbutter:  I've been recording the files and then having myth transcode them, but I keep the old mpegs to encode using different software at a higher quality (which are stored on a network drive on a differnt comp).  it turns out myth hasn't been able to delete the old mpg files either so my drivers have filled up with those
<Blaidd> gbutters:  I'll let you know though.  Thanks :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-09-02
<squidly> I'm running trunk on from the weekly builds
<squidly> and its an old revision 21261, I was told that it's 3 weeks old and I've got a nice bug that is killing me, any way to update to r21261?
<superm1> squidly, there was a problem with the build system, it should be fixed very soon
<superm1> Daviey, ^
<superm1> whenever you can get the teal button going again)
<squidly> superm1: ok thanks
<squidly> i'm getting bitten by a bug that is annoying the hell out of me
<Zinn> squidly: Please watch your language.
<superm1> understandable
<squidly> sorry
<Daviey> superm1: there is a karmic build aready in the ppa from last night..
 * Daviey checks if superm1 pushed a fix to the build script.
<pmind> hi, can anybody halp me to configure lirc? I followed the instruction on your howto, but I can't
<pmind> I installed setserial and I set it to manual and the I created the file autoserial.conf and I put it into /etc
<pmind> *help
<pmind> in dpkg-reconfigure lirc I chose my remote controller (Pinnacle Pro) and at second step (IR trasmitted) I chose "Custom"
<pmind> Is it better than I reconfigure lirc-modules-source?
<pmind> anyone can help me? I f someone can, I could rewrite everything I wrote
<pmind> can anyone tell me if mythubunt need to compile lirc-modules-source?
<pmind> pmind: can anyone tell me if mythubunt need to compile lirc-modules-source?
<cr3> when I preseed mythbuntu/install_type string Frontend, I still seem to be prompted for Master Backend Connection Information
<cr3> I looked at wubi and that's the same preseed value they use
<superm1> cr3, so that's normal
<superm1> unless you actually preseed the info to contact your backend
<superm1> it can't be asked in wubi's GUI, so it's the one set of questions not preseeded in ubiquity
<superm1> if you preseed a master backend/frontend instead, those questions aren't asked
<superm1> pmind, you don't "need" to. it's there in case you needed a newer lirc driver.
<superm1> they're built into the kernel
<orificium_myth> if I have the weekly builds package installed and trunk enabled.  Will update manager automatically notify me of the latest builds or is there something I have to do?
<cr3> superm1: that's what I used to have: ubiquity mythbuntu/install_type string Frontend Master Backend/Frontend
<superm1> orificium_myth, yeah it will
<superm1> cr3, yeah it all depends on what type of install you are trying to do :)
<superm1> if you are just looking for an automated test, you probably want to set it to "ubiquity mythbuntu/install_type string Master Backend/Frontend"
<cr3> superm1: oh, that was a typo on my part, I used to have that and I got prompted
<cr3> superm1: I'll try again though, I might've been trying too many things at once
<superm1> cr3, yeah i would recommend you take the preseed from wubi as a "basis" to understand what questions get asked, and go from there
<cr3> superm1: that's what I've been doing since your suggestion the other day, thanks by the way, that made my life much easier
<superm1> no prob :)
<orificium> Hm, strange, since the first time I've did the sudo apt-get upgrade and it removed the old myth packages, and installed the new ones, I've yet to see any myth related changes in Update Manager.  And that was at least 15 days ago.
<superm1> orificium, there was something wrong with the trunk builds for 2 weeks
<superm1> so that coincides about correctly
<orificium> ah ok
<superm1> they should be fine today, and mirroring automatically to the US and UK mirrors within 6 hours
<pmind> superm1: so if I use serial connection, should I load some modules? which one?
<superm1> pmind, you might need lirc-serial then likely
<superm1> just put it in /etc/lirc/hardware.conf if you are using a custom remote
<pmind> in my lsmod there isn't lirc-serial. so, does it work if I put that module in hardware.conf?
<pmind> sorry, if my questions are stupid!
<superm1> i don't know if it will work, you'll have to try it
<superm1> setting up a serial remote is unfortunately a lot of work generally, so you will probably need to mess around a lot
<superm1> you are more likely to get some better results helping from a forum post TBH so that you can summarize your setup concisely since serial is so complex
<superm1> !forums | pmind
<Zinn> pmind: The Mythbuntu forums are located at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301.  If you aren't getting a timely response here, there are lots of very active individuals there that may be able to help.
<pmind> superm1: ok, thank you, I'll post a message on forum
<superm1> best of luck :)
<rhp_> Hi all. Yesterday I installed a fresh mythbuntu 9.04 and immediately after the weekly builds repos package. After that, I updated all updatable packages. Now I have a system that will not start mythfronend anymore.
<rhp_> It seems that a number of themes are not updated, and they are incompatible with the trunk version.
<rhp_> Any help?
<rhp_> Also, many mythtv packages now have number 0.21.0+trunk...   I expected 0.22...
<orificium> I had to run mythfrontend -r
<orificium> it resets the theme to GANT I believe
<orificium> try that
<rhp_> Yup that works
<rhp_> thx
<orificium> And the 0.21.0+trunk is normal
<orificium> since .22 hasn't been officially released
<rhp_> I did see packages on ppa with 0.22 in the name though?
<rhp_> And it says trunk-0.22 in the apt-source lists
<orificium> I'm not sure of the reasons for all the naming conventions.  But I'm running mythbuntu trunk with .22 and a lot of the packages show up as .21  trunk 21261 I beieve.
<orificium> I hear a new build should be propagating now though. :)
<rhp_> ok
<orificium> The weekly builds have been inactive for the last two weeks.
<orificium> I've been using the Graphite theme - http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/theming/386266
<rhp_> Another question: why does mythbuntu use x11vnc for remote access? For some reason that quite works for me. I never had problems with vino, though
<rhp_> What does 'inactive' mean? No changes?
<gbutters_work> not working
<gbutters_work> builder broken
<orificium> rhp_: There were some problems with the trunk builds for the last couple weeks.  But superm1 was telling me that was fixed and they should be mirroring over to the US and UK within the next 6 hours
<rhp_> ok, clear enough
<orificium> I'm sure you could use Vino if you wanted to.
<orificium> Are you not able to vnc to your mythbuntu box?
<rhp_> No
<rhp_> Sure I could use vino, but I'd like things to work as much as possible 'out of the box'
<rhp_> I was just wondering why mythbuntu uses x11vnc, while ubuntu seems to have settled on vino
<jarjar> hello does anyone speack french?
<jarjar> i need help please
<orificium> rhp_: I believe Vino is packaged with Gnome hence why Ubuntu gets Vino.  Whereas Mythbuntu is XFCE
<orificium> jarjar: Your english looks good.  What is your question?
<rhp_> orificium: nevertheless, installing vino and making an autostart entry makes for a smooth ride.
<rhp_> With x11vnc I've seen a lot of trouble.
<rhp_> vino would make a better default IMHO
<rhp_> Anyway, I got it running myself now, so vnc works now.
<orificium> What are you using for tuners?
<orificium> I have a pcHDTV-5500 and a HDHomeRun.  Unfortunately I misplaced my power adapter for my HDHR when I moved recently.
<orificium> And even more unfortunate, it wasn't one of the defective ones that they are placing for free.
<orificium> *replacing
<rhp_> orifinium: are you asking me or jarjar?
<orificium> Asking you
<orificium> I'm curious about others experience with unencrypted QAM over their local cable lines.
<rhp_> I've got 3 Hauppauge PVR tuners, 2x350 and 1x150.
<rhp_> No HD content here (and I have no clue what QAM is...)
<orificium> QAM is the signalling cable companies use. Whereas ATSC is over-the-air digital
<orificium> what are you plugging up to your tuners?
<rhp_> I'm still on old-fashion analog coaxial cable. And happy with it too. The PVRs make the analog signal into an mpeg2 stream, which works great.
<slaine_> hey guys
<slaine_> I've just upgraded from 9.04 to the latest 9.10 and I'm having some trouble getting mythfrontend to start
<slaine_> Are there any known steps required to clear out old settings or anything ?
<squidly> slaine_: error logs?
<slaine_> nothing obvious in /var/log/mythtv/mythtvfrontend.log
<squidly> slaine_: is the backend running?
<slaine_> yeah
<slaine_> and I can browse to mythweb too
<squidly> ok
<squidly> what is the error when you try to start up your front end?
<gbutters> i bet it is the theme is incompatable
<slaine_> There's no error, it just gets so far and then seems to quit
<slaine_> I'm guessing that too
<slaine_> based on the logs, it's the only obvious answer
<slaine_> http://pastebin.com/m2253af39
<slaine_> hence the question about steps to reset old settings
<slaine_> It's starting up MythUI with QT Painter
<squidly> slaine_: try running it from a terminal
<orificium> slaine_: Try mythfrontend -r
<orificium> might be a theme issue
<gbutters> does mot look to be a theme problem
<slaine_> Floating point exception (core dumped)
<slaine_> I'll try this time with -r
<slaine_> can't see any core files to get a back trace
<slaine_> What's the new default theme then
<orificium> I think it's going to be Terra, but is GANT for now?
<orificium> -r should make it GANT
<gbutters> yes GANT and it is using it
<slaine_> and does gant work ?
<squidly> yes
<orificium> yup
<squidly> slaine_: what version are you running?
<superm1> it will eventually be Terra last i heard too
<slaine_> squidly: whatever's in the 9.10 repo's
<orificium> "mythfrontend --version"
<slaine_> 0.22.0~trunk21
<slaine_> http://pastebin.com/m74101a28
<orificium> yay, updates have mirrored. :)
<orificium> I'm afraid something is going to break.   heh
<squidly> lol
<slaine_> my wife is going to kill me
<squidly> slaine_: lol
<squidly> slaine_: try the weekly builds
<slaine_> it's easy for you to laugh
<slaine_> ;)
<squidly> they are working for me
<slaine_> how do I do that ?
<squidly> slaine_: my wife, son and daugter all murder me when myth breaks
<slaine_> dpkg --reconfigure ....
<squidly> one sec kids
<slaine_> k
<squidly> dpkg-reconfigure mythbuntu-repos
<orificium> slaine_: I installed 9.04, installed weekly builds repo package from website, ran sudo apt-get upgrade, and ran mythfrontend -r
<squidly> that is what I'm running
<orificium> Using new themes and VDPAU pretty successfully
<slaine_> nice
<slaine_> I'm hoping it'll be ok on Via OpenChrome
<squidly> orificium: what good is VDAPU?
<orificium> oh yeah, had to enable nvidia propietary drivers too
<orificium> squidly: if yuo have an nvidia 9000 series card, it'll off-load video processingto GPU
<gbutters> slaine_: run mythfrontend -v all in terminal and pastebin output
<squidly> ahh okies
<orificium> I think it does 8000 too
<orificium> XvMC for 6 and 7
<squidly> ahh okies
<slaine_> gbutters: what level of v ?
<gbutters> all
<squidly> I love how some of the newer things with .22 work
<orificium> squidly: in particular?
<squidly> the SG for videos
<squidly> no more requirement for nfs
<orificium> SG?
<squidly> Storage Groups
<orificium> ah
<squidly> I've spent today working with them
<squidly> getting them working
<orificium> Yeah i was reading up on them in the wiki page for transition to .22
<squidly> yea well I have it doing video and cover art too
<squidly> actually I'm doing the resets to my videos right now to do the cover art via myth protocol
<orificium> The new metadata/cover art grabber is very cool.  Someties I have to hit W a few times though.
<slaine_> gbutters: http://pastebin.com/m706e5e75
<squidly> orificium: it's just slow at times
<orificium> I should rename the videos to a better convention and I'd probably have fewer issues with the metadata grabber
<squidly> I've notice that
<orificium> squidly: that's what I figured.
<orificium> I haven't yet grabbed any data for movies yet though.  TV shows mostly.
<squidly> even the updates for the movies is a bit slow from the backend to the frontend
<orificium> squidly: have you tried the Graphite theme yet?
<squidly> not yet
<orificium> I like it more than Terra.
<orificium> Downloaded a ton of hi-res background images for it.
<orificium> there is a bug in it though for the edit metadata page.
<orificium> just gotta modify the xml
<slaine_> If I wanted to run mythfronted.real via gdb to trap the floating point exception, what parameters do I need to pass to it ?
<slaine_> hmm, the bug seems to be in QT
<slaine_> http://pastebin.com/m2b9e97b
<slaine_> Huzzah, success
<slaine_> removed libqt3-mt and mythstream (only package left that was depending on it) and I now see the GANT themed menu
<slaine_> How do I install Terra and Graphite themes then, as I can't stand GANT
<slaine_> there doesn't seem to be pre-built packages for them
<gbutters> install mythtv-themes
<slaine_> I have done
<slaine_> I was blind though, terra was in there
<slaine_> I've switched it back to the mythbuntu theme though, as I guess I'm just used to that
<slaine_> Hmmm
<slaine_> XvMC-vld doesn't seem any better on this
<slaine_> 2009-09-02 23:46:30.908 VideoOutputXv: XvMC Adaptor Name: 'XV_SWOV'
<slaine_> Unable to create XvMC Surface.
<slaine_> Any Via CLE266 users ?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-09-03
<sebrock> Hi guys, which version of MythTV will 9.10 incorporate? is it the stable 0.21-fixes branch?
<tgm4883> sebrock, mythtv 0.22
<tgm4883> there will be a single 0.21-fixes package, but it will be unsupported without patches (ie, don't file bugs unless you have a patch)
<rhpot1991> sebrock: got your emails thanks, just need some time to implement
<sebrock> rhpot1991, np. I noticed when closing and just opening the RSS you also need to open for *.avi or whatever the transcoded files are
<sebrock> tgm4883, nice. Is it from trunk then, 0.22 is not official is it?
<rhpot1991> sebrock: say that again, I don't get what you are saying
<rhpot1991> sebrock: .22 should be released by karmic
<sebrock> also if anyone could tell me where the cutpoints are saved in DB I would be glad. I'm investigating some trouble with autocomskip. It flags but does not skip...
<sebrock> keramic is due to release in october right?
<rhpot1991> yep, end of the month
<rhpot1991> 30th I think
<sebrock> rhpot1991, when closing the apache config and only allowing RSS
<rhpot1991> ah ok
<sebrock> thus preventing an open mythexport config
<rhpot1991> need to add the media files otherwise you can't download them
<sebrock> has to also have a <Files> directive to allow whatever media-files
<rhpot1991> ya
<sebrock> yupp
<sebrock> great
<sebrock> oh I thought 0.22 was not that close to release
<superm1> upstream is confident in getting it done by october
<sebrock> 86% closed tickets... looks good
<sebrock> I found some strange bugs lately. Mainly frontend stuff
<sebrock> Also seen that many have been fixed so I'm looking forward to this
<sebrock> anyway do you know where the comflag cutpoints are located?
<superm1> i'm not too sure
<superm1> browsing with phpmyadmin you should be able to find without too much trouble
<rhpot1991> ya it stand out
<rhpot1991> I don't recall the name though
<rhpot1991> recordedseek I think
<sebrock> rhpot1991, all my rows looks like this: 	2009-09-02 21:00:33	       8306     	2668748684	6, all showing the same starttime
<rhpot1991> sebrock: if you go play a recording, hit m to bring up the menu, then edit it
<rhpot1991> then you hit z or c, I forget
<rhpot1991> it should show you the cutpoints
<sebrock> I'm talking about the autocomflagging
<sebrock> it does flag, at least it says so. But does not autoskip as it is told to
<rhpot1991> does it skip if you push the buttons to?
<rhpot1991> should check that to see that there are actually cutpoints
<sebrock> if I push what button? seek/skip the video seeks/skips
<sebrock> backend tells me 3 commercials where found
<sebrock> but it does not skip
<sebrock> nor does nuvexport etc. obey any cutlist
<sebrock> as if there where none
<sebrock> AutoCommercialFlag is set to 1
<shatly> hi
<shatly> i was wondering if i could get help getting a hauppuge hvr-1600  working
<shatly> be back in 5
<shatly> back
<shatly> i think it may be the front end that is messed up
<shatly> hi
<shadghost> sorry aobut all of the connects and disconnects on shatly, i am reboothing that computer alot
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-09-04
<javatexan> howdy all....I have a nvidia card with Svideo and DVI....been using Svideo for a while, but finally got a DVI to hdmi cable.  I can see the computer boot on the DVI all the way until mythbuntu boots, then no signal.  When I VNC into the box all I see is the TV-0 in nvidia-settings.  When I 'detect displays', I see nothing new.....help
<javatexan> I am on nvidia 185.19
<shatly> hi
<shatly> i can get my tv tuner to scan for channles, and it gets almost all i have i think, but i can not view them in the frontend
<shatly> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f65b2ec6b
<shatly> ^^logs
<tgm4883> shatly, #
<tgm4883> 2009-09-03 15:31:41.069 ChannelBase(3) Error: Setting start channel 'Please add' failed,
<tgm4883> #
<tgm4883>                         and we failed to find any suitible channels on any input.
<tgm4883> run mythtv-setup again and check your channel start number
<tgm4883> specifically for tuner 1
<puff> Heya.
<puff> I have a vanilla ubuntu box, I want to convert it to mythbuntu, what's involved?
<puff> i'm okay with reinstalling it,there's nothing on it I care abot.
<juan_marquez> buenas
<juan_marquez> alquien habla español
<Shadow__X> incorecto
<juan_marquez> jejejeje
<juan_marquez> gracias
<Shadow__X> alo mehor algien aqui puedo hablar expanol
<Shadow__X> espanol*
<juan_marquez> a list in Spanish for this item?
<Shadow__X> what item
<Guest12721> Why doesn't myth work on my computer?
<Guest12721> Oops how do I change my username?
<b3nking1> Nevermind
<b3nking1> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<shatly> tgm4883: you still here?
<tgm4883> shatly, yea kinda
<shatly> any more iedas, i changed it and same error in logs
<tgm4883> shatly, whats it do when you try to watch tv
<tgm4883> and post new logs
<shatly> the window goes blck for about two ms
<shatly> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f1f16bc5c
<shatly> and the drictory ones, i am fixing now, just changed them foir a moment
<shatly> i am running witha  hvr-1600 from Hauppauge, rhw 1101 wited box version
<tgm4883> #
<tgm4883> 2009-09-03 19:02:52.843 SG(LiveTV) Error: FindNextDirMostFree: '/mnt/media' does not exist!
<tgm4883> yea, fix that
<tgm4883> then try again
<shatly> it will =P just changed that before i mounted my hdd's
<shatly> hi, me again, i got it half way working, now it displays two of the exact same channle
<shatly> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f11abed7f
<jedlhl> Hi, I've just finished installing mythbuntu (could've sworn it used to boot straight into gnome) but once it finishes loading the FE GUI shortly afterwards it just looks up and I cant do anything...  any ideas?
<jedlhl> I mean "locks up"
<jedlhl> anyone? any advice greatly appreciated.
<jedlhl> "I've just finished installing mythbuntu (could've sworn it used to boot straight into gnome) but once it finishes loading the FE GUI shortly afterwards it just looks up and I cant do anything...  any ideas?"
<jedlhl> anyone in gmt +10 timezone?!?
<Shadow__X> jedlhl: did you follow the manual
<Shadow__X> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Shadow__X> !mythtv
<Zinn> MythTV is a free Unix application which turns a computer with the necessary hardware into a network streaming digital video recorder, a digital multimedia home entertainment system, or Home Theater Personal Computer. It can be considered as a free and open source alternative to Tivo or Windows Media Center.
<Shadow__X> !setup
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about setup
<Shadow__X> !manual
<Zinn> http://mythbuntu.org/installation_manual
<jedlhl> ive looked through themanual theres nothing that would explain what the problem is
<jedlhl> ive dloaded ubuntu 9.04 and am going to install it instead of the mythbuntu (karmic) i was trying
<jedlhl> after a stable (hopefully) install of ubuntu 9.04 i will then install the mythbuntu package
<jedlhl> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<rhpot1991> jedlhl: try to ssh into it and see if you can investigate any
<jedlhl> nah forget it, thanks
<jedlhl> suspect the nv driver might at fault, this time i do the install just going to use the default x11 dvr
<jedlhl> is there anywhere we can dload a live usb (not cd) img of 9.04, sick to death of the unreliability of optical discs/readers. Ive googled every and can see plenty of how to's for creating them, but im wanting a ready made one!
<wombo> I cant remember where, but I do know there is one for plain ubunut
<wombo> ubuntu
<jedlhl> was it at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/? cant believe there nothing there!
<rhpot1991> its pretty easy to make one, you have another ubuntu or windows box around?
<jedlhl> no thats the problem.. oh can i make one with a windows box? im on os x but it might wakr through parallels
<jedlhl> is there a tool for osx?
<rhpot1991> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<rhpot1991> just download an iso and that should do all the work for you
<rhpot1991> not sure about osx sorry
<jedlhl> ok thanks, man why is it always painful trying to get multimedia related stuff going in linux, sheesh i hope its work the pain in the end, thanks
<jedlhl> hmm there's also https://fedorahosted.org/liveusb-creator/
<rhpot1991> jedlhl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<jedlhl> thanks already run the other app but may be handy down the track, after all that the the cd install completed finally... sigh
<jedlhl> join #ubuntu
<jamesd2> how can i tell what version i'm running?
<jamesd2> nm\
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-09-05
<MythbuntuGuest61> <<*really forgot his manners this morning :)
<puff> I'm trying to install mythbuntu onto a box with an existing ubuntu juanty instal.
<puff> I don't care about the existing install or any data.  The box does not have any network access.
<puff> Will I need network access to set up drivers, etc?
<puff> Hm, "A volume with software packages has been detected.  Would you like to open it with the package manager?"
<puff> That's probably the old jaunty install.
<MythbuntuGuest61> After running debian for years - getting most of my support from ubuntu threads i've decided to jump ship - so to speak
<MythbuntuGuest61> so I'm still not sure about the install process here - but "typical" debian wants a network conn unless you've downloaded ALL the dvd's
<puff> MythbuntuGuest61: mythtv on ubuntu?
<puff> MythbuntuGuest61: Uhgh, hm. Well, that's not really an option here... I have wifi on my laptop right next to it.
<puff> And an 8gb USB key, so I can sneakernet stuff.
<MythbuntuGuest61> that and a crossover cable may help :)
<tgm4883> puff, How are you planning on getting channel data?
<puff> tgm4883: For the moment I'm just using this for output, not for input.
<tgm4883> Everything to install is included on the CD, if you need special drivers or firmware for your specific tuner then that is different
<tgm4883> then you should be fine
<puff> tgm4883: I'll be getting cable in a month or two and will have to get a new tuner box.
<puff> That is, I'll hve to get a new card or tuner... I've had somebody recommend an HD HomeRun from http://www.silicondust.com/
<puff> Which looks pretty neat, basically you plug your cable into one end, ethernet into the other, it runs a tcp/ip server of some sort that lets you open connections and control it, get video streams extracted from the nonencrypted channels.
<MythbuntuGuest61> dtv1000 s? (not sattelite just the new terrestrial card) any tips?
<MythbuntuGuest61> puff: I read that somewhere -sounded good to me at the time
<puff> tgm4883: Okay, so I'll stop worrying about archiving off package files from the existing install and just go ahead and click on the instll icon.
<tgm4883> yea the HDHomerun is a good device
<tgm4883> a few of the devs have one
<MythbuntuGuest61> tgm: p4-2.8 2g ram - will it cope with HD?
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest61, video card?
<tgm4883> and if you use tgm4883, it will ping me
<MythbuntuGuest61> tgm4883: ok (been years since I irc'd)
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest61, it might work, you are getting on the edge of low specs even for 720p or 1080i. If you have a video card that supports VDPAU and you use MythTV 0.22 that would help a bunch
<MythbuntuGuest61> tgm4883: just shut down my debain (etch) myth box, so cant remember what ver running there
<MythbuntuGuest61> .22 sounds familiar tho
<tgm4883> 0.22 is the upcoming version, 0.21 is what is currently released
<MythbuntuGuest61> tgm4883: what I really wanna know is if I should even bother with this winfast DTV1000 S ?
<tgm4883> and i'm moving hardware around, so my answers might come slower
<MythbuntuGuest61> bought it in a hurry - only did a quick search first and mis-read the results :(
<tgm4883> I don't know much about that card
<MythbuntuGuest61> kk - thnks
<tgm4883> i'd say HD is worth it, if your system can't handle it, check and see if you can get a better video card that supports VDPAU
<MythbuntuGuest61> I'm adding a hdd - so I can test Mythbuntu
<MythbuntuGuest61> oh, the video card is an old nvidia with s-video and comp out
<MythbuntuGuest61> one without a fan - the others I have all have noisy fans
<puff> Hm, I double click on "install" and some text flashes in the menu bar at the top,  "Starting administrative application", then disappears, nothing happens.
<puff> Okay, so looking at the icon, it just invokes "ubiquity mythbuntu_ui".
<puff> When I type that at the shell, it just returns without any messages.
<puff> There's no --verbose mode for ubiquity.  Where do ubiquity errors get logged?
<tgm4883> puff, what version of mythbuntu?
<tgm4883> superm1, ^
<MythbuntuGuest61> tgm4883: lol just found a p4 3Gz chip laying around put it in an it works! so now i've "upped" my spec (by .22Gz)
<MythbuntuGuest61> machine - vacuumes out - fans and heat sinks cleaned and hdd # 3 added - mythbunti disk burned - here goes - whoo hoo
<MythbuntuGuest61> oops, forgot to swap the old TV 2000xp I was using for its remote for the DTV 1000 S - and it begins
<MythbuntuGuest61> ooh, theres a try-before-install option - sweet
<tgm4883> yes, but you have to have a backend already to try that
<tgm4883> as it's frontend only
<MythbuntuGuest61> ok, just found that out myself - doh! (this pc is in different room to where I'm building so my responses slowish too)
<MythbuntuGuest61> tgm4883: How much ram is overkill - I have two empty slots - I could prolly go 4GB
<tgm4883> 2GB is probably more than enough
<MythbuntuGuest61> thought as much - swap mebbe but ah, stuff it - not sure how good these chips are - 2 it is
<MythbuntuGuest61> tgm4883: interesting - seems to be no video out during install - have to attach a monitor - is that odd?
<tgm4883> no, that could be right. Cause you don't have the nvidia driver loaded during install
<MythbuntuGuest61> tgm4883: attached a monitor and re-started - tv is a mess but the monitor is fine
<MythbuntuGuest61> when it gets to "who are you" is the the myth account or just a user account ?
<MythbuntuGuest61> I should try and find a walk-through for this and stop bothering you
<MythbuntuGuest61> I did the RTFM thing and found my answer
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest61, your user account, don't make it mythtv
<MythbuntuGuest61> tgm4883 yeh - found that in the manual - I  know Myth likes that for itself too - couldnt find the remote for the new cart so went with eventX for now - change/fix it later
<jchance> hello everyone.. i am having an issue with mythtv on kubuntu 9.04 and its upmixing... the center channel is far louder then the surround channels are and not only that the signal sent to the surrounds almost sounds like it has had a high pass filter applied on to their signals. Then i have issues with my rear channels being really low on 5.1 as well. my sound card is a x-fi titanium fatality pro.. i have tried with strictly a
<jchance> lsa and with the addition of pulse audio to my system.. any help is greatly appreciated i have been googling for days
<MythbuntuGuest61> jchance: if you tweak your alsa settings you can adjust individual channels - been a couple of years tho - I'll check if I have a link that may help
<jchance> MythbuntuGuest61: thanks i had tried to look for even doing just that
<MythbuntuGuest61> I am currently installing so dont have access to my debian box - so I'm googling - but I might have better luck cause I've looked before
<MythbuntuGuest61> ok, found it - u need dmix (its an alsa thing) http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin
<jchance> this has been frustrating for me to get straight with mythtv.. kaffeine, mplayer, and vlc with pulseaudio enabled work great for upscaling so far but also looking at doing my own asoundrc file for alsa only upscaling.. do i need to have an asoundrc file even with the upmixing mythtv does
<jchance> or does that only happen for digital out
<MythbuntuGuest61> cant remember if *you have to* but its a place to start tweeking
<jchance> i was looking at the concept well mythtv has the option it should just work. my 5.1 setup and sound card are configured properly i get sound with all tests to the right speakers
<MythbuntuGuest61> I had a lot of trouble - I have a c-port - never really was satisfied - my best results was sending it all to the digital in (optic fibre) on my surround system
<MythbuntuGuest61> that exhausts my ability to help - sorry
<jchance> it is appreciated.. i am thinking i will have to setup a asoundrc file which the documentation online isn't the greatest lol
<leaf-sheep> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<leaf-sheep> Does anybody know how to set up bluetooth + sony ps3 bluetooth remote control + lirc?
<MythbuntuGuest61> tgm4883: apt sources for au? ideas?
<puff> tgm4883: The most recent version of mythbuntu, downloaded the iso night before last.  Don't have it in front of me now.
<puff> Ah, according to my shell command history, it's mythbuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
<elitebiber> hey there, got big problem with my mythbuntu.. when starting the backend setup theres no text... i installed the msttcorefonts but nothings changed... any idea?
<elitebiber> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Frederik_> Hello
<Frederik_> i have some problems while Streaming to a iPhone
<Frederik_> i think the Transcoding is the problem
<Frederik_> when i try to execute the script manually with:
<Frederik_> sudo sh /usr/local/bin/mythipod.sh /var/lib/mythtv/recordings test.mpg
<Frederik_> i get these two errors at the beginning:
<Frederik_> [: 11: 2: unexpected operator
<Frederik_> [: 34: 1.78:1: unexpected operator
<Frederik_> you can find the transcoding script here: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Streaming_to_iPod_touch_or_iPhone
<user1__> good evening
<user1__> could somebody help me with this: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Streaming_to_iPod_touch_or_iPhone  i cant get it running
<user1__> i think the transcoding script is the problem
<MythbuntuGuest73> hi to anyone
<MythbuntuGuest73> ????
<MythbuntuGuest73> is anybody alive?
<MythbuntuGuest15> hi all
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-09-06
<williammanda> tgm4883 you awake?
<williammanda> anyone awake?
<williammanda> anyone available to talk about version 22 changes
<meatmanek_> my mythbuntu livecd is trying to boot off of the hard drive
<meatmanek_> it loads its initrd, then boots gentoo from my hard drive.
<meatmanek_> or if the hard drive isn't there, it loads its initrd, then kernel panics.
<meatmanek_> any idea how to fix this?
<foxbuntu> meatmanek_, are you getting the the menu where you select "try/install"
<meatmanek_> I figured it out, actually
<meatmanek_> the initrd was trying to use a spot in ram which the onboard video was using as shared memory
<meatmanek_> fixed it by plugging in a video card.
<sebrock> does anyone know if lcdproc 0.5.3 will make it into next release?
<foxbuntu> sebrock, unlikely at this point i think
<gunni> Since latest update of mythtv weekly builds i get some warning messages in mythweb. Not that bad, as i can disable php warnings, but maybe someone else know how to fix it:
<gunni> Warning at /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/classes/MythBackend.php, line 215:
<gunni> file_get_contents(http://192.168.1.3:6544/Myth/GetChannelIcon?ChanID=1065&) [function.file-get-contents]: failed to open stream: HTTP request failed! HTTP/1.0 404 Not Found
<wombo> trunk or .21
<gunni> trunk weekly builds
<wombo> There are some socket problems at the moment
<wombo> I think the fix is already in just waiting on the next build
<gunni> k, no big problem for me, as using trunk is always risk, and of course its no critical error
<wombo> yeah it knocked me out at the moment until the fix
<wombo> so I have been 'forced' to work on one of my projects :)
<the9a3eedi> o hai. I was thinking of installing Mythbuntu on a software RAID 5 array. My idea is that I can keep adding more and more drives as I need more and more space over time, and software RAID afaik supports expanding RAID5 arrays. Is there any tutorial I can use to install mythbuntu on software RAID5? I can't seem to find a good one, except a FAQ on linux RAID from the year 2000 which is totally obselete now
<sebrock> foxbuntu, thats too bad
<sebrock> is it really that hard to get it in?
<sebrock> ah well, I guess it's not to hard to build myself
<tgm4883> sebrock, yea it would be difficult now since it's past feature freeze
<Shadow__X> the9a3eedi: first focus on getting your raid 5 array setup and the tutorials havnt really changed much
<Shadow__X> get the raid 5 array up and running and then you can get mythtv to record to it easily
<sebrock> tgm4883, too bad. 0.5.3 holds the important fixes to imon lcd as many seems to have these days
<tgm4883> sebrock, yea, you could keep a PPA of it
<tgm4883> or maybe one already exists
<sebrock> how does PPA work? I never used it before
<tgm4883> it's just a personal package archive, works just like a repo
<tgm4883> if it already exists, just add someone elses to your sources.list
<tgm4883> if it doesn't, you can have it build the packages and it acts like a repo
<tgm4883> it is how we do weekly builds and -testing
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: whats with the .real for the frontend why is there a wrapper script
<tgm4883> i'm not sure why there is a wrapper script, I never looked into that
<tgm4883> superm1 would be a better one to ask
<Shadow__X> ah ok
<Shadow__X> superm1: you around
<sebrock> right, ah well I might try out 9.04 these days. Last time I had some trouble with extremely choppy video on my on-board intel gma31000
<Shadow__X> thats a drive and gma itself problem
<Shadow__X> s/drive/driver
<sebrock> :)
<the9a3eedi> Shadow__X: Is there an easy way to get RAID5 set up? like a nice GUI or something
<Shadow__X> the9a3eedi: not that i know of
<Shadow__X> with mythtv you dont need raid 5
<Shadow__X> you can just keep adding drives format them and add them to mythtv
<Shadow__X> and it will intelligently use them
<the9a3eedi> well I also wanted one directory to share using Samba.
<Shadow__X> i believe that you can hsare mutliple drives on one samba share as well
<the9a3eedi> well, in the Partition editor, I see an LVM button and a RAID button. I never really used them, but doesn't that let you setup RAID5?
<Shadow__X> i kinda doubt it but never have used that
<Shadow__X> i have use mdadm
<Shadow__X> thats cli
<the9a3eedi> hmm
<the9a3eedi> I'll check it later
<the9a3eedi> atm I'm trying out Mythbuntu on my PC
<Shadow__X> i would say unless you need it you shouldnt use raid5
<Shadow__X> also are you going to be recording tv?
<the9a3eedi> possibly
<Shadow__X> if you are then carry on with mythtv
<Shadow__X> if you arent imo there isnt a point to using mythtv
<the9a3eedi> well, I'd use RAID0.. that just combines drives together right?
<Shadow__X> because you arent going to be using what it was designed for
<Shadow__X> yes
<the9a3eedi> wait, yes I _will_ be recording stuff. I got a TV card ready and stuff
<Shadow__X> oh ok
<the9a3eedi> the thing with MythTV is that it seems to be focused on getting US and european channels to wokr. I live in the middle east. I'm trying to get free sattelites to work with MythTV and I'm sortof lost lol
<Shadow__X> yeah cant help you there
<Shadow__X> i am in us
<the9a3eedi> I mean, isn't there a good way to just retrieve channels from the sattelite? all sattelite recievers in here do that lol
<Shadow__X> eh i am not sure its quite that simple
<the9a3eedi> why not
<the9a3eedi> ?
<the9a3eedi> I'll be googling around
<Shadow__X> satellites deal with more than just c hanel numbers
<the9a3eedi> oh wait. for listings I can just use EIT. hmm
<gunni_> the9a3eedi: You dont want to use RAID0.
<the9a3eedi> gunni_: yeah, that's why I decided to go for RAID5 :P
<Shadow__X> or just no raid
<gunni_> If you use RAID0 and only one single drive fails, all your files are gone. Also afaik if using raid0 you are bound to same partition size (ok, that should be true for raid5 also)
<Shadow__X> you can just use lvm
<the9a3eedi> LVM?
<the9a3eedi> doesn't LVM do the same thing as RAID?
<Shadow__X> no
<Shadow__X> you should read what raid does
<Shadow__X> and what lvm does
<gunni_> Maybe JBOD is right for you, or using LVM, as there you can add space by just adding a new partion to your lvm logical volume
<Shadow__X> i have a feeling you dont exactly get what each mean
<the9a3eedi> does LVM provide redundancy?
<the9a3eedi> well, I'm not very familiar with LVM really, that's all
<gunni_> i dont think lvm provides redundancy
<Shadow__X> no redundancy
<the9a3eedi> Scanning... I keep getting timeouts.. with "tryall"
<the9a3eedi> eh, then a partition that spans multiple drives with LVM seems pretty risky
<Shadow__X> not really
<the9a3eedi> what if a drive fails then?
<Shadow__X> what if it doesnt
<the9a3eedi> it will eventually :P
<the9a3eedi> you know what
 * the9a3eedi opens wikipedia
<gunni_> the9a3eedi: Maybe this is correct: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/comp.os.linux.hardware/2006-09/msg00149.html
<the9a3eedi> hmm.. then it seems LVM isn't for me
<gunni_> This here sounds more informative for you: http://www.plex86.org/linux2/LVM-vs.-Drive-Failure.html
<the9a3eedi> nope, definately RAID5 is the better choice imo
<Shadow__X> not when your asking for a gui
<the9a3eedi> well, if CLI's the only choice, then it's not big deal lol
<the9a3eedi> bah.. channel scanning.. 74% .. all timeouts
<gunni_> About growing a RAID5: http://scotgate.org/2006/07/03/growing-a-raid5-array-mdadm/
<gunni_> And one additional info for you: Once you have installed mythtv this will result in not talking about new advertisments in TV with friends, so you stay out of this topic :)
<Shadow__X> gunni_: i have experienced that
<the9a3eedi> bah, channel scanning finished with no results :(
<the9a3eedi> I like ads. especially infomercials
<the9a3eedi> I was sad when billy mays died :(
<the9a3eedi> bah, I'm totally stuck ._.
<the9a3eedi> i thought it would be much easier than my last attempt at setting up mythtv (gentoo) ..... turned out to be the same thing all over again lol
<the9a3eedi> will TRY AGAIN. I WILL NEVER GIVE UP. mada mada dane
<gunni_> the9a3eedi: Whats the problem with stting up?
<the9a3eedi> well, I just cant scan for channels
<the9a3eedi> gunni_: atm, I decided to add each transponder one by one, in which I get their info from here: http://www.lyngsat.com/nile.html
<the9a3eedi> but after adding, it doesnt find anything
<the9a3eedi> and then when I try to add another one, mythsetup seems to crash lol
<the9a3eedi> also, I tried using dvbscan. says it failed to open frontend
<gunni_> did you stop mythbackend when using dvbscan?
<gunni_> And are you sure your card can receive? Did you try an other dvb frontend, like kaffeine or something if you get channels?
<the9a3eedi> gunni_: I was supposed to stop mythbackend? :O
<the9a3eedi> gunni_: what do you mean by if my card can recieve? it's a sattelite card, I assume it should be able to recieve. I once generated a channels.conf from a gentoo system like a year ago. but I couldn't get it to read in mythtv :( . But I also managed to record a tv stream. So it _should_ work
<the9a3eedi> is there any way I can test to see if the thing is connected properly at least?
<gunni_> first you should check if the driver works.
<gunni_> Check if there is a directory /dev/dvb/adapter0/
<the9a3eedi> it's there
<the9a3eedi> it appears in mythtv-setup
<gunni_> And if it contains 4 files : demux0  dvr0  frontend0  net0
<the9a3eedi> yup it's all there
<gunni_> Can you receive with a different application?
<the9a3eedi> one second, let me test that
<the9a3eedi> like, dvbscan?
<gunni_> And stopping the mythbackend may be necessary if you try to use an other application to receive from your dvb card
<gunni_> so "/etc/init.d/mythtv-backend stop" before trying dvbscan should be needed
<the9a3eedi> well, atm I'm reinstalling mythbuntu. dont ask why :P
<gunni_> why? ... just kidding :)
<the9a3eedi> but in the shell, even after stopping the backend, i can't get dvbscan to work
<gunni_> I never tried dvbscan, as for me mythtv worked nearly instantly
<the9a3eedi> US?
<gunni_> Germany
<the9a3eedi> sattelite? or terrestrail?
<gunni_> And DVB-T, not Sattelite
<the9a3eedi> ah
<the9a3eedi> I keep thinking that mythtv was made for that sort of setup
<the9a3eedi> American/european country, DVB-T ..
<the9a3eedi> I mean, I kinda find it hard to set it up in here. oh well, I'm sure there's a way
<gunni_> No, i think there is not much difference between dvb-t and dvb-s, and dvb-s was there before dvb-t and i think mythtv was designed in this time
<gunni_> But i dont know about Diseq or what it called, and if its needed and so on
<the9a3eedi> well there are options for Diseqc (which i have no idea how to use)
<the9a3eedi> then why can't I scan for sattelites in mythtv? really .. isn't that one of the features you expect to have in something like mythtv? dunno
<the9a3eedi> maybe it's just me
<gunni_> Maybe someone in #mythtv-users is able to help better than me.
<the9a3eedi> probably
<the9a3eedi> let me install this first :P
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-09-06
<Shadowfir> Ok.  I have a Sony WEGA 36" with S-Video and Component (480i).  I use to be able from 6.10 thru 9.10 with no or minor tweaking could get Component 480i to work with out problems. But I am now trying to upgrade to 10.4 (64bit) for some reason I have only been able to get the video to show up half screen with the top being scrambled.  Can any one help me to get the 480i for component or s-video working?
<Shadow__X> are you using nvidia config that should get it working
<Shadow__X> that is if you are using a nvidia gpu
<Shadowfir> Well that is the interesting thing...
<Shadowfir> It will not start the accelerated drivers.. even though they are loaded..
<Shadowfir> I have tried xorg.conf changes... xrandr and so on..
<Shadowfir> I am using a Galaxy 9500 GT  512MB with 2 DVI and 1 Svideo/Component
<Shadowfir> I have tried nvidia-settings.. but nothing comes up..  let me load it up and vnc on it..
<Shadow__X> sounds like a driver issue might want to work on that
<fluvvell> have you run nvidia-xconfig in a text termina ?
<fluvvell> I've had trouble with the nvidia-settings in a 480i screen, its just too big :-(
<Shadowfir> I tried envyng-core... still not dice
<fluvvell> I think envyng is just going to stuff you up.
<Shadowfir> so... let me  put up what it says when it gets to the screen... before I get a desktop and use low-graphic mode...
<fluvvell> In all cases where I've resorted to envyng, I've always gone back later and removed it.  But I guess if you cant get anything else working, it could be worth it.
<Shadowfir> It gives me these errors -  "NVIDIA (GPU-0): Unable to constuct hardware mode timings for conservative", "NVIDIA (GPU-0): defualt "nvidia-auto-select" mode.", "NVIDA (GPU-0): Unable to add "nvidia-auto-select" mode to ModePool", and finally it sez "(EE_ )Screen(s): found, but none have a usable configuration."
<Shadowfir> I normally only use envyng if the other is not co-operating and I mean only..
<fluvvell> Yuckkk   : Whats your graphics card ?
<fluvvell> sorry, saw that
<fluvvell> Galaxy 9500GT
<Shadowfir> I will say that envyng has saved me a time or two for someone elses video woes... so I won't say it's crappy///
<Shadowfir> it has it's uses
<fluvvell> no, not at all. But you're saying its not allowing you to configure the graphics in 10.04 ?
<Shadowfir> Yes.. agreed
<fluvvell> Its all about downloading and linking the binary from nVidia, and then installing it.
<Shadowfir> I haven't done that.. but I just might
<Shadowfir> on lspci i get 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9500 GT] (rev a1)
<Shadow__X> i have not had a good experience with envy
<Shadow__X> especially since getting ubuntu to install the driver is easy and for me ahas been reliable
<Shadow__X> and on the oddchance that doesnt work using the official binaries have fixed things upp
<Shadowfir> Well if I was using a monitor it would not be a problem.. but this is a TV I am trying to connect.. and it's an older one that doesn't work like new LCD or LEDS since it is an older CRT TV.
<fluvvell> still, the trick is have you got the nvidia driver installed ? Have you first removed the old one, and any envy-ng stuff before installing nvidia-current ?
<fluvvell> lspci shows that the hardware is in and that it replies with the make and model. but  id go dpkg -l |grep nvidia     and show us the output of that.
<Shadowfir> When I do a nvidia-xconfig I get this: Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".   /    VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.      /      Undefined Device "Device[0]" referenced by Screen "Screen[0]".       /       sh: pkg-config: not found          /       ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<Shadowfir> actually it is:
<Shadowfir> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<fluvvell> thats sudo nvidia-xconfig, and you did it from a tty terminal, yes ?
<fluvvell> not from the desktop
<Shadowfir> I did it on the box on desktop in terminal mode.  Do I need to shut down x? and then run it?
<fluvvell> CTRL+ALT+F1   or F2        will switch to a terminal.  I'd also suggest that you sudo service gdm stop   before running nvidia-xconfig
<fluvvell> you have to log in too.
<fluvvell> on a tv, its likely to be a bit difficult to read
<Shadowfir> ok.. I did the sudo service gdm stop  and then the sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Shadowfir> I let it reboot - sudo reboot -d
<Shadowfir> sorry - I let it reboot - sudo reboot -f
<Shadowfir> and now it is giving me less errors
<fluvvell> sounds an improvement
<Shadowfir> let me write those down since I can't vnc in right now...
<Shadowfir> and I will see what you think
<Shadowfir> ok.. sorry === had to do a short family time and tuck in the kids.. they were still up...
<Shadowfir> The errors now are:
<Shadowfir> (EE) NVIDIA (0) No display devices found for this x screen.
<Shadowfir> and
<Shadowfir> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<Shadowfir> okay... okay... SWEET.. major improvement...
<Shadowfir> I placed in some settings for a copy xorg.. and now they screen is full on the screen.. and not cut in half...
<Shadowfir> But it is still in low graphic mode...
<Shadowfir> woohoo.. almost there...
<Shadowfir> Let me get some notes of the existing errors and I will come back and put them up.. brb
<Shadowfir> The latest errors:
<Shadowfir> (EE) Problem parsing the config file
<Shadowfir> and
<Shadowfir> (EE) Error parsing the config file.
<Shadowfir> Okay... it seems that is working if I get to the desktop after these errors.. but
<Shadowfir> When 10.4 is loading up.. the loading screen comes up .. but stops with all the circles underneath ubuntu being orange... and then I have to press CTRL-ALT-DEL to get anywhere.. as you know it reboots.. and then it is either through the same load up or goes to error then desktop...
<Shadowfir> any ideas how to get it through the load up screen pass the stopping of the boot process?
<James10> hey guys
<James10> how do i make mythbutn automount a raid array on boot?
<James10> ive got the array setup, and modified mdadm.conf
<James10> ive put the line in fstab, and run update-initrd
<James10> but at boot it just sits there saying /dev/md0 isnt ready yet
<qwebirc97299> I just installed mythbuntu and configured the backend. what needs to be configured in order to remove commercials from recordings? I was able to record something but the mythcommflag command doesn't work.
<tgm4883> qwebirc53791, what do you mean it doesn't work? The backend should flag it automatically by default
<tgm4883> you might have to turn it on in the frontend though (the skipping part, not the commflagging)
<qwebirc97299> awhile ago I had this working on a different install and I used to record programs, manually run mythcommflag --gencutlist -f filename and then run mythtranscode to create a file without commercials
<tgm4883> hmm
<qwebirc97299> is there another way of doing that?
<tgm4883> and mythcommflag doesn't work anymore?
<qwebirc97299> no
<tgm4883> did you run mythtranscode from the command line as well?
<qwebirc97299> I get things like DBManager0 is still in use
<qwebirc97299> I haven't tried that yet
<qwebirc97299> I was wondering if I had to configure the database in some way before initial use
<tgm4883> you shouldn't need to
<tgm4883> I haven't used mythtranscode in a long time. but when I did I didn't have to do anything from the command line. Just pulled up the cutlist in the internal editor and worked that way
<tgm4883> I was probably using mytharchive at that point
<qwebirc97299> I'll try running the mythtranscode right now and see what happens
<qwebirc97299> what does mpeg_decode_postinit() failure mean?
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<qwebirc97299> it seems to be creating a file since it mentions a mux rate
<qwebirc97299> yep. 3gb file was created
<qwebirc97299> the original file was 4.9gb
<tgm4883> interesting
<qwebirc97299> I'll test it using vlc
<qwebirc97299> how do people normally remove commercials?
<qwebirc97299> my basic set up is running mythbuntu with a hdhomerun
<tgm4883> qwebirc53791, not sure. I don't think most people export the recordings to non-mythtv devices
<qwebirc97299> ahh...
<tgm4883> you are exporting to other devices right?
<qwebirc97299> I have a popcorn hour that I use for all of my movies and want OTA stuff to be recorded with the mythtv backend
<tgm4883> ah
<qwebirc97299> it seems like it should be possible
<tgm4883> qwebirc53791, I would ask in #mythtv-users  There are more people there + mythtv devs, they might have a better idea as to what is going on, and what that error message means
<qwebirc97299> ok. thanks.
<qwebirc97299> so far this file seems to be working okay
<qwebirc97299> 4 minutes into it and no commercials so far
<qwebirc97299> if it works, I would just need to create some sort of job that transcodes it and names it with the show name plus date
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> there is a script that makes a symlink for the last part I think
<tgm4883> and you can set it to auto-commflag and auto-transcode
<qwebirc97299> when it auto transcode, does it create a file without the commercials?
<tgm4883> i believe that is all set up in mythtv-setup, although it also might be in the actual recording schedule
<tgm4883> qwebirc53791, hmm
<tgm4883> maybe, not sure
<qwebirc97299> basically runs mythtranscode -c chan -s time -m -l -o filename
<qwebirc97299> I'll have to play with that portion
<qwebirc97299> thanks for the help
<tgm4883> qwebirc53791, maybe look at this too  http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Removing_Commercials
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Removing Commercials - MythTV
<tgm4883> talks about the transcoding jobs
<qwebirc97299> cool. thanks
<tgm4883> yw
<CyberKnet> I need to change the drive that contains my root, boot, swap, etc - the current drive is having issues. Does anyone know what the easiest way for me to do this is?
<CyberKnet> note: the new drive is smaller than the current drive:
<fluvvell> its a pity its smaller, but clonezilla is very good at cloning your drive
<fluvvell> how much smaller
<fluvvell> CyberKnet: how much smaller?
<dewman> Is there a way to play an .iso from mythbuntu 10.04?
<CyberKnet> surry fluvvell - I got taken away for some time.
<CyberKnet> sorry, rather
<CyberKnet> from a 350G to a 250G
<CyberKnet> though in truth, only about 14G of the 350G is used.
<CyberKnet> To use clonezilla I think I would have to have a way to shrink the root partition before cloning.
<fluvvell> or shrink the emptiest partition
<fluvvell> but clonezilla can do that, if not your partition disk utility can
<fluvvell> so the root partition is 350G ?
<fluvvell> dewman, "play" an .iso ?   do you mean mount the files from an .iso image ?
<CyberKnet> it is 291G with 13G used.
<fluvvell> CyberKnet, kick me if I'm wrong, but if you put the second drive inside the cabinet, boot clonezilla and say you want to clone from one drive to the other, I'm sure beginner mode will just try to do it intelligently for you!
<CyberKnet> Oh. well that wouldn't be so bad.
<fluvvell> expecially if you have doubts about the original
<CyberKnet> I'll download clonezilla then... I'd been rather nervous about the way to best accommodate this.
<fluvvell> I just cloned a failing drive, which had an ntfs partition I didn't need
<fluvvell> so i started the clone, let it fail on the ntfs copy then went back and cloned just the partitions I wanted. The procedure had made all the right partitions on the destination drive (which was bigger) and the rest was easy
<CyberKnet> I actually think there's nothing wrong with the 320G drive - I think it is just the SATA controller it is sitting on.
<CyberKnet> but I couldn't move the 320G directly to the RAID controller without losing the data... and nowhere to stash it first.
<CyberKnet> (3ware 9500S-4LP)
<CyberKnet> adding the drive to a new array (even if it is the only drive) will kill the data on the drive.
<CyberKnet> really rather avoid that. :)
<CyberKnet> so I'll move the system to a mirror 250G array... since it was only using 13G no biggie.
<dewman> fluvvell, yes, I have several rips that I have made and was hoping there was a simple way to mount and then play the .iso without much user fumbling...IE wife
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-09-07
<caesar86> hello
<caesar86> i have installed mythbuntu on a 3006MHz P4 with a Technisat Skystar 2 TV card
<caesar86> I can recieve German TV from Astra 19,2, only the EPG via EIT is not working
<caesar86> Can you tell me how to configure mythtv correctly, so i can see the EPG?
<phill68> hello everyone since sunday my mythfilldatabase has run but no data has been found i am using shepherd anyone know what might be wrong
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-09-08
<phillipcc> hi am having trouble with mythfilldatabase contacted my tech who said to run the following but i am unable to get any of the commands 5to work any suggestions at all   #commands start after this line
<phillipcc> eval `grep '^DB[a-zA-Z]*=' /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt `
<phillipcc> mysqlcheck --auto-repair -e -h $DBHostName -p$DBPassword -u $DBUserName -v
<phillipcc> $DBName
<phillipcc>  #commands finish before this line
<phillipcc>  If you see any rows of output that DON'T look like
<phillipcc>  mythconverg.storagegroup OK
<phillipcc>  mythconverg.tvchain OK
<phillipcc>  mythconverg.tvosdmenu O
<Pwen> could anyone help me troubleshoot my lcd, please?
<tgm4883> Pwen, you would get more help if you stated the issue
<Gibby> tgm4883: PING
<tgm4883> Gibby, pong
<Gibby> tgm4883, that stupid patch is giving me issues again however I am in middle of an ASR install
<tgm4883> Gibby, error messages?
<Gibby> none, i build with debuild it makes the deb, i add the deb, it installs fine but still have the color issues the patch was supposed to fix
<tgm4883> Gibby, so either the patch didn't apply, or something was changed elsewhere that now the patch doesn't fix
<tgm4883> you could post the build log and I could take a look
<Gibby> ok when i get sometime i will on the phone with oracle for the next 3 or 4 hours
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-09-09
<Pwen> tgm4883: true. can anyone help me discover why my lcd only ever displays the LCDproc startup/welcome message and never anything else, even though I have changed nothing (except kept up to date)?
<rhpot1991> Pwen: sounds like you need to mess with /etc/lcdproc.conf
<Pwen> rhpot1991: I've checked it and checked it again :/
<somethinginteres> hi all, I'm running Mythtv on Ubuntu (not mythbuntu) but the resources of #mythtv-users has be exhausted I'm afraid. I have a Compro DVB-T300 card that worked in Ubuntu 10.4 for some time. I built a new PC and it stopped working. I'm now running maverick and wanted to see if it had improved the situation. In fact it had somewhat. After a modprobe my Compro was detected and an initial scan can take place though it fails to fi
<somethinginteres> nd channels (No Lock). Using 'scan' from command line I am able to do a scan successfully and Me-TV is also able to find channels. Any ideas would be much appreciated
<somethinginteres> OK I got it to "sort of" with an import of channels.conf  I got from 'scan'
<somethinginteres> though the video is super mesed up and audio sounds like a robot, a chunky robot
<somethinginteres> uploading a pic now..
<somethinginteres> please see: http://yfrog.com/nbweirdtvp
<somethinginteres> info from terminal as error was occurring: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/bTgVKnY1
<somethinginteres>  well.. it seems to be solved I fiddled with the aerial and adjusted the HD ringbuffer slightly
<Gibby> should i just rebuild my backend?
<dmz> howdy...just installing a new frontned w/latest 10.04 release and it's asking for a master backend security key; this is new to me; what is this and how/where do i set it
<Gibby> is 0.24 in the auto-builds same as trunk for source?
<superm1> yes
<Gibby> on your backend go to mythbuntu control centre, under mysql
<Gibby> is mythmusic broken in auto-build 0.24?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-09-10
<somethinginteres> hi all, I'm having the weirdest issue happen on a new mythtv install. Everytime I go to watch TV with the NVida closed source drivers enabled my user account gets logged out.. if I use the stock ubuntu FOSS drivers, it doesn't happen. Any idea at all?
<dewman> if two channels share the same mplex id but only one channel gets picked up in a scan, should I try to re-scan the frequency that they both share?
<dewman> another day, another shot at trying to get one channel to get found in the scanner. =)
<henkpoley> I'm seeing an issue where a 'remote frontend' which Wake-on-LAN's the backend then disappears as soon as the backend is up.
<henkpoley> Is there a known issue around that ?
<henkpoley> also, is there a separate mythbuntu bugtracker, as since launchpad just directs you to the main mythtv Trac
<henkpoley> oh wait, it doesn't
<henkpoley> Ah I'm seeing some hints to get mythtv with debug symbols, and automated backtrace (apport) working
<Gibby> henkpoley: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Debugging#Debugging_with_Ubuntu_packages
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Debugging - MythTV
<henkpoley> These ICE errors are not crashes, so no backtrace
<henkpoley> Still, the usually fix of deleting .ICEAuthority does not work, because it's not there..
<henkpoley> Well, now there was one.. so I removed it and now rebooting
<henkpoley> Still odd since mythfrontend.real does start the second run
<henkpoley> as in, during the same session (no reboot, nor logout)
<henkpoley> Tried again. Still and "ICE default IO error doing an exit(), pid = ..something.., errno = 32"
<Gibby> That maybe an ubuntu issue
<henkpoley> Well yeah, it has been since at least 8.04
<henkpoley> And I'm not very sure, but maybe I've seen it before that on Gentoo (that's kind of fuzzy, more than 3 years ago)
<henkpoley> But then it happened with the DVD burning thingy
<henkpoley> ..of mythtv
<Gibby> hmm i saw it in ubuntu 9.04/10 i think, don't remember the fix for it tho
<henkpoley> The bugs and threads around it are kind "is this fixed yet" and filled with scripts to move the .ICEauthority file away and then back again after mythtv
<henkpoley> But somehow it only affects me when the frontend needs to wake up the backend.
<henkpoley> Hmm, lets test with a 'warm' frontend machine, which then starts the backend.
<henkpoley> Ah, same thing..
<henkpoley> Also: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/514727
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #514727 in Mythbuntu: “ICEauthority issues after remote frontend wakes up database server”
<Gibby> henkpoley: what if the backend is already awake?
<Gibby> tgm4883: Ping
<tgm4883> Gibby, pong
<tgm4883> also, we usually prefer having the question/comment in the ping
<Gibby> tgm4883: Ok, I am down to the mythzoneminder issue only again.....
<tgm4883> that way when we read backlog it makes more sense, plus you don't forget what you pinged me about
<Gibby> n/p understand
<tgm4883> ok, so the issue with mzm
<tgm4883> whats the current issue?
<Gibby> well it works, just the colors are off which the patch is supposed to fix
<Gibby> i can't tell if the debs i make added the patch
<tgm4883> and superm1 didn't say we could add it to the build?
<rhpot1991> unless you want to annoy tgm4883 , then you give him a contentless ping and go find some lunch
<tgm4883> !stab rhpot1991
 * Zinn stabs rhpot1991 with a rusty spork.
 * rhpot1991 deserved that
<Gibby> where do i find a list of what Zinn can do?
<Zinn> Hi Gibby, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<Gibby> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<tgm4883> Gibby, any errors in the build log?
<tgm4883> you should see it apply in there
<Gibby> hmmmmmmm not that i know of
<Gibby> i didn't save the build log
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> always a good idea to save the build log
<Gibby> hmmm ok
<Gibby> let me try to rebuild with todays source
<dewman> there is two channels that share the same (mplexID?) (transport?) NatgeoHD and A&EHD natgeo comes in fine but its the A&EHD that is causing the issue.... I was wondering if I should give scte65scan a whirl...
<dewman> I can see the channels in the HDHR util, but in myth during a scan A&EHd never gets tuned...
<Gibby> tgm4883: build logs http://pastebin.com/syV5MwZS
<tgm4883> hmm
<Gibby> doesn't look like it applied the patch
<tgm4883> Gibby, actually, I think if you build the package directly you need to apply the patch first. I don't think it gets autoapplied
<tgm4883> superm1, ^
<Gibby> how do you apply the patch? i thought you just put it in debian/patches
<tgm4883> yea, I think that is just if you are building source packages though. IDK
<tgm4883> like I said, I got lazy and let LP do it
<tgm4883> i haven't built packages like that for years
<Gibby> yep, hmm looks like the zmlive-colors.patch is not right
<Gibby> i just downloaded it and used it, looks like it downloaded it in html
<tgm4883> I know if you build the source package that you see the file get applied
<tgm4883> Gibby, whats the upsream bug link?
<Gibby> http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/8182
<Zinn> [svn.mythtv.org]        #8182 (Incorrect colors in zmliveplayer)      – MythTV
<Gibby> think i found my problem
<henkpoley> Switching to gnome seems to have solved my ICE problem when my frontend wake-on-lan's the backend
<henkpoley> much like launchpad bug 514727
<Zinn> Bug 514727 in mythbuntu "ICEauthority issues after remote frontend wakes up database server" [Medium, Confirmed] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/514727
<Gibby> hmm still didn't apply the patch
<Gibby> tgm4883: ^
<tgm4883> Gibby, Is the patch OK/
<Gibby> yep, it is right now this is what zmlive-colors.patch looks like in debian/patches
<Gibby> http://pastebin.com/sTCK31d4
<tgm4883> if you build a source package does it apply?
<Gibby> i am building a source package
<Gibby> just "debuild the -kMYKEY"
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> Gibby, this is in mythplugins right?
<Gibby> yep
<Gibby> what does you zmlive-colors.patch look like?
<tgm4883> did you put the patch into the series file?
<Gibby> series file? now i just saved it in the source/debian/patches
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> you need to add it to the series file
<tgm4883> look at how the other patches are added there
<tgm4883> basically it allows you to easily turn on and off the patch
<superm1> tgm4883, Gibby, make sure that you mention it in debian/patches/series if you want it applied at build (and that it's in debian/patches)
<superm1> that or manually apply it without a patch system when you build
<superm1> oh tgm4883 said that
<tgm4883> yep
<superm1> nvm, i'm bad at reading the whole bt
<tgm4883> I finally got around to that probably being the issue
<Gibby> ahh the series file errr so easy
<Gibby> superm1,tgm4883: http://pastebin.com/vbUVyd3x
<Gibby> i added the patch to the series file and i get that error now when trying to build
<superm1> Gibby, my guess is that the patch isn't in the right format
<Gibby> ugh
<superm1> is that the right directory?
<superm1> mythzoneminder/zmliveplayer.cpp.rej?
<superm1> mythzoneminder/zmliveplayer.cpp that is
<Gibby> under the source?
<superm1> yeah if you are at the top of the tree
<superm1> is that exactly where the file is
<superm1> or is it something like mythzoneminder/mythzoneminder/zmliveplayer.cpp
<tgm4883> Gibby, superm1, I had to alter the patch to http://pastebin.com/24xmn0cw
<tgm4883> in order to get it to apply
<tgm4883> but that was a few builds ago
<superm1> that shows a different path too
<superm1> the paths need to be matching like what tgm4883 just posted
<Gibby> lol, that is what i just tried
<Gibby> looks like it is building now
<Gibby> wooohooo, patch is working
<Gibby> i am trying to follow http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Running_MythTV_Dual_Headed i want to launch the front end on my second screen on my desktop can't figure it out
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Running MythTV Dual Headed - MythTV
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-09-11
<pteague> well, i turned off the power saving features hoping that was the issue... i get home & my monitor is blank, turn the power off, turn it back on & i see the screen for 2 seconds & it goes back to being dark... did i miss a power saving feature?
<keithclark> Hi folks!  I have an HP a1211n desktop and was wondering what the best/most cost effective card would be to use for a new TV/Multimedia setup would be.  Maybe a TV tuner/PVR card?
<keithclark> I mainly buy from TigerDirect.ca so if one can be found there, that would be awesome.
<Zinn> [tigerdirect.ca] TigerDirect.ca- Computers, Computer Parts, Computer Accessories, PC Components & Electronics
<keithclark> Anyone with a recommended card?
<keithclark> Is anyone here?
<ourtv_> i have mythbunt with boxee and hulu desktop on this machine.  running great for some months now until recently.  a few days ago i stopped getting sound when playing back tv recordings from mythtv.  sound works perfectly in hulu and boxee.  where should i start debugging this?
<christip> Hi. Everytime I reboot my mythbuntu 10.10 beta (same problem with mythbuntu 10.04) I get the error message: "MythTV is using all inputs, but there are no active recordings?" when I try to watch TV. Restarting the backend fixes the problem for this session till the next reboot. Somewhere I read the reason for this problem could be the TV card driver which is loaded after the start of the backend. Being quite new to linux I
<christip>  don't know how to get the backend to start after the driver is loaded or how to solve this problem another way. I use the mythbuntu auto-builds (0.24 trunk). Thanks for any hint.
<dewman> christip, do you have any recordings at the time you try to watch live tv?
<christip> dewman, no, I don't have any recordings. It just happens after any reboot.
<dewman> christip, thats odd. what sort of card are you using? btw I am not a expert here. =) Just your average user....
<christip> dewman, it's a Hauppauge HVR 1900. With mythbuntu 10.10 the driver works fine out of the box (I use the analog input, not DVB-T).
<dewman> christip, did you happen to see this page? http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-HVR-1900
<Zinn> [www.linuxtv.org] Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-1900 - LinuxTVWiki
<christip> Thanks for the links! The odd thing is that after restarting the mythtv backend the card is working fine out of the box. That's why I think the drivers are correct.
<dewman> I would check your dmesg log and see if there is anything odd in it.
<christip> When I type "tail -f /var/log/messages" with the card unplugged and plug it in you can see that it takes about 10 seconds to load all the needed firmware files.
<christip> dewman, okay, I check dmesg now.
<dewman> use pastbin if you see anything weird in it. Or you can use the mythbuntu log program.... Under system (I think), that will gather the myth logs and post to pastebin for you. =)
<christip> dmesg looks okay. But there is a 5 seconds gap between the message that the firmware file was loaded and the message right before. I read somewhere that this can cause problems if the backend is started automatically on system startup (a user with another Hauppauge card postet this statement in a forum). But I don't know how to get mythbackend to wait a few seconds after booting till it starts.
<christip> dewman, I'm going to check the mythbuntu log program now, thank you!
<dewman> christip, your welcome. =)
<christip> dewman, which logs do you need? I've enabled all in the mythbuntu control centre and the file is about 9000 lines long o0
<dewman> LOL...Wow....
<dewman> Ummm...Give me a sec, I will pull mine up...
<dewman> christip, lets start with just the syslog.....
<christip> hmm, now it's getting really odd. I restartet my system and it suddenly worked. I restarted again and it didn't work. I restarted the third time and it works again...
<dewman> when you restart are you doing a cold shutdown?
<dewman> or a warm boot
<christip> oh sorry, I don't know those expressions... me = noob ^^ I just clicked the reboot button in mythbuntu...
<dewman> warm boot = reboot without power cycle, cold boot=booting from the computer with the power on button. =)
<christip> okay, I did warm boot =) Checked cold boot now and it doesn't work
<dewman> ok try this...try a cold boot, (not sure if this will do anything or not) but dont have the tuner plugged in, let the system start, exit out of the front end, then plug in the tuner ( I am assuming that its usb?)
<christip> it's usb, yes. I'll try it. Here is the link to the syslog after a warm boot (I only pressed the button "Watch TV" and got the error, then I quit the frontend) http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/c01zraMF
<christip> I followed your post but the error still occurs.
<dewman> ok check this link out, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1090744&page=2
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] Mythtv starts too fast - Page 2 - Ubuntu Forums
<dewman> #16
<christip> Yeah, it seems to work! Thank you so much dewman!
<dewman> christip, so slowing it down fixed it?
<christip> yes, I did a few cold and warm boots and it works fine. So I think you solved my problem ;-)
<dewman> christip, woohoo! thats great news. Now I am not sure if this would be considered a bug or not....
<dewman> superm1, ^^
<superm1> well i dunno i'd consider that solution though
<superm1> just a bandaid
<dewman> yeah I dont know either... I am far from being a pro at this stuff. =/
<josht76> hello anyone here?
<josht76> looking for the best settings/options for frontend backend configuration over a slow link
<josht76> to improve quality that is. I have to dumb the bit rates down for the stream to not be choppy
<qwebirc54135> hello, I am trying to switch from windows media center to mythbuntu
<qwebirc54135> I have some experience with ubuntu, but getting everything to work correctly in mythbuntu is taking years off my life
<qwebirc54135> I know this will take a while, so I'm going to list all the info I have...
<qwebirc54135> I just did a clean instal of mythbuntu 10.04 x64 using open source video drivers
<qwebirc54135> my video card is an ATI Radeon HD 4650 w/ dual link HDMI (HDMI with Sound)
<qwebirc54135> TV tuner is Hauppauge WintTV-HVR 1800
<qwebirc54135> All my media is located on a network attached file server (windows based)
<qwebirc54135> I already managed to edit my fstab to mount the server, and can access the videos in mythbuntu
<qwebirc54135> for the time being, my problem lies with (NO SOUND)
<qwebirc54135> already spend day's lookin in forums, and cant find the solution anywhere
<qwebirc54135> I did manage to get VLC to use the HDMI with flying colors, but cant get ubuntu in general to use it
<qwebirc54135> or mythbuntu for that matter
<christip> Iqwebirc54135, I had the same problems with a NVidia ION card and hdmi. I had to upgrade mythtv via the mythbuntu auto-build (look on mythbuntu.org) to the latest 0.24 trunk version. They completely rewrote the sound system. You just have to choose the hdmi option in mythfrontend. It should automatically detect your audio card. I just had to add ",3" because number 3 is the hdmi output of my NVidia chip.
<qwebirc54135> so this is basically just an update?
<qwebirc54135> but not in update manager
<christip> yes. http://mythbuntu.org/auto-builds Just follow the instructions on that page. It worked for me, hopefully it'll work for you, too ;-)
<qwebirc54135> well thankyou very much
<qwebirc54135> I spent the last 2 days downloading and instaling every audio app i could find, and got nowhere
<qwebirc54135> I assume this will work for me as well
<christip> I also had to unmute my digital audio outputs, which were muted by default. Type "alsamixer" in a terminal and unmute these by pressing "m"
<qwebirc54135> yep, mine was muted too
<qwebirc54135> you know what, I think I spoke too soon about getting all my videos available in myth :(
<qwebirc54135> had it working, but then screwed everything up, and did a clean install
<qwebirc54135> I though i followed all the same steps, but not working now
<qwebirc54135> all my videos are accessible in ubuntu, but not myth
<qwebirc54135> when I add the path in the mythbackend, it says path does not exist?
<qwebirc54135> and now since I updated, the front end cand connect to the backend?
<christipo> Did you try a simple reboot?
<qwebirc54135> twice
<qwebirc54135> says to check ip settings, but they seem to be correct?
<christipo> hmm, I once had the same problem after updating but i really can't remember how I fixed that. Maybe a mythbackend restart will help?
<qwebirc54135> doesnt it do that when you restart the computer?
<qwebirc54135> how do i do a backend restart?
<christipo> I'm sorry, I've no access to a mythbuntu machine at the moment and don't know it by heart. But I'm sure, someone here knows it, right? ;-)
<qwebirc54135> I hope so, cause I apearantly know nothing ;(
<qwebirc54135> everyday, I regret starting off with windows as a kid
<qwebirc54135> if i had started with linux, I would know it all by now, and I'd probably be on the other end of this chat
<christipo> It's the same here. But hopefully this will change with the experience I get by using linux everyday =)
<qwebirc54135> yeah, I'm coming along thanks to tons of reading, and alot of helpful people like yourself
<qwebirc54135> well, i'm just doing a clean install again for the 7th time today lol
<qwebirc54135> back to the drawing board
<qwebirc98270> Hello, I'm looking for the master of MythBuntu if one exists
<qwebirc98270> trying to switch my htpc over from Windows Media Center to MythBuntu 10.04 x64
<qwebirc98270> just did a clean install, then updated to .24 in an effort to get HDMI audio working
<qwebirc98270> now my frontend cannot connect to my backend
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-09-12
<dewman> qwebirc98270, you using dhcp assignments? or using a static ip?
<qwebirc98270> default settings
<qwebirc98270> its a frontend/backend setup
<qwebirc98270> standalone
<dewman> gotcha, I have the same thing... First thing I did was set a static ip, that way I know for sure I always have the same address. even though you can do dhcp assignments...
<qwebirc98270> oh, I have that already
<qwebirc98270> just left it set to the ip it started at though
<qwebirc98270> should I put my specific ip in?  I tried that before with no luck
<dewman> I have the static ip set in general for the local backend and the master backend.
<qwebirc98270> oh, actually this may be my only problem...
<qwebirc98270> where in the front end do you enter an ip?
<dewman> in the backend setup
<dewman> so exit out of your fe, then goto the backend setup
<qwebirc98270> ok, im there
<dewman> the other thing that I did was set the ip in mysql.txt under /etc/mythtv to the static ip so myth can talk to mysql
<dewman> ok, so number 1
<dewman> general settings
<qwebirc98270> local backend and master backend are both set to 127.0.0.1
<dewman> yep change it to the ip address of the backend
<dewman> your not on dhcp correct? or you have dhcp assignments setup?
<qwebirc98270> router assigned dhcp
<qwebirc98270> changed both to ip assigned to computer
<qwebirc98270> also confirmed with network connection info
<dewman> ok...if your ip changes...... then.....you will have connection issues.
<dewman> thats why i dont mess with dhcp.... =)
<dewman> ok, so... now that you have that changed...
<qwebirc98270> oh, mine wont change... got a dual wan router setup
<qwebirc98270> not that dual wan has anything to do with it, but it points out that its a good one
<qwebirc98270> my ip has not changed for 3 years
<dewman> good deal..
<qwebirc98270> but, still cant connect?
<qwebirc98270> reboot?
<dewman> no.... you dont need to reboot.
<dewman> thats the glory of linux. =)
<qwebirc98270> everything was fine before I did the .24 update
<dewman> ok, so next you will want to more then likely look at mysql.txt in /etc/mythtv
<dewman> (now i could be totally wrong on all of this) I am by no means a expert on this....
<dewman> but this is what I have working on mine.
<qwebirc98270> ok, I have the file open
<dewman> here you should see the ip at the top
<dewman> and your dbname and dbpassword, etc,etc
<qwebirc98270> hmm, nope
<qwebirc98270> DBHostName=localhost
<qwebirc98270> should I just add the ip up top?
<qwebirc98270> no specific format?
<dewman> thats what I did...
<dewman> Dbhostname=192.x.x.x
<dewman> or what ever your ip schema is
<qwebirc98270> ok, now when I opened frontend, it asked me to pick a country, and language
<qwebirc98270> then said no unp?
<dewman> ok so now what you will want to do is restart mysql
<qwebirc98270> not exactly sure on what it said exactly
<qwebirc98270> but something close to pnp
<dewman> sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<dewman> and then start it
<dewman> sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<dewman> and then stop the backend and restart it
<dewman> sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend stop
<dewman> sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend start
<qwebirc98270> no upnp
<qwebirc98270> each of the 4 lines you just gave me returned "since the script you are attempting to invoke........."
<qwebirc98270> that seem right?
<dewman> yep....
<dewman> you might have multiple mysql.txt files laying around
<christip> hi, back again... i know again how I solved this problem. I just did a backend restart with "sudo service mythtv-backend restart" but since you've done this already this can't be the solution...
<qwebirc98270> yeah, didnt seem to work
<dewman> qwebirc98270, find / -name mysql.txt
<dewman> or do a locate mysql.txt
<qwebirc98270> yeah, got 3
<dewman> ok, I am not sure which one its using...
<qwebirc98270> all 3 are the same
<qwebirc98270> same info same ip
<dewman> ok stop and start mysql and the backend
<qwebirc98270> done
<dewman> ok, try the fe
<dewman> frontend
<qwebirc98270> ok, asking for country and language
<qwebirc98270> and... "No UPnP"
<qwebirc98270> thankyou very much by the way
<qwebirc98270> your efforts are greatly appreciated :)
<christip> So does it work now?
<qwebirc98270> nope
<qwebirc98270> lol
<dewman> well I am getting dragged away at the moment, I will be back in a little bit (wife cant watch one of her shows) maybe o broke something. =)
<dewman> o/i
<christip> That's really odd. I always got this problem after updating and fixed it with a backend restart... what does it say wehen you type sudo service mythtv-backend restart?
<qwebirc98270> mythtv-backend start/running, process 7367
<christip> that's ok... and your fe still can't connect to your be?
<qwebirc98270> now it just asked for country and language
<qwebirc98270> then says "NO UPnP"
<qwebirc98270> idk somehow the update to .24 jacked everything up
<qwebirc98270> and I did a format/clean install 3 times
<qwebirc98270> the only thing that changed between it working, and not working is the update
<qwebirc98270> but I need the update for sound
<qwebirc98270> what a predicament I'm in here
<qwebirc98270> is there maybe another way to get hdmi working?
<qwebirc98270> then I can clean install, and "not get that update"
<christip> I don't know another way... sorry. But I'm not an experienced user so maybe someone has a hint.
<christip> If you have enough time you could do a clean install again, do the update and type "sudo service mythtv-backend restart". Maybe the IP-changing caused a problem.
<christip> But that's just the way it worked for me.
<christip> Anyway, I have to go now... Sorry I couldn't help =(
<qwebirc98270> maybe
<qwebirc98270> I'm off work till monday, and I'm not getting up till I either get this working, or have to go to work
<qwebirc98270> thank yo very much for you efforts
<christip> I wish you good luck ;) You're welcome. Wish I could help you =(
<Gibby> anyone do nic bonding/teaming here with ubuntu?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-09-05
<qwebirc20887> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<qwebirc20887> I have just spent 6 whole hours on the computer trying to even install mythbuntu and i have endid up with no xp either :((
<qwebirc20887> First i tried to install using wubi and the install went fine till i reboted and got no grub!
<qwebirc20887> Secondly i tried installing gag and reinslalling grub with the live cd but nothing happened
<qwebirc20887> then i tried again with wubi and it got to copying files it crashed
<qwebirc20887> i tried again and it got to the end but it was "ready when you are" with no dialouge boxes
<qwebirc20887> again,
<qwebirc20887> i tried but then it got to the end and i reeboted but i got the error:
<qwebirc20887> error: no such device: a1708be7-dda2-4ao8bd2f-d4b, then i got grub rescue>_
<qwebirc20887> ^ WHOLE HOURS
<qwebirc20887> 6
<qwebirc20887> AND AFTER THAT IT WAS WORSE THAN BEFORE
<qwebirc20887> because i coldnt boot into windowze
<qwebirc20887> im going to enquire on the forums
<qwebirc20887> h
<qwebirc20887> + how do you set your nick
<rhpot1991> qwebirc5303: if you are the same from earlier /nick
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-09-06
<dyess002> Could someone point out a good room to help me get my Pinnacle TV card to manually set up a channel?
<damo22> i have mythbuntu 10.10 and i want to permanently disable the screensaver
<damo22> but it doesnt seem to honour the settings in the gui
<Shred00> the 0.25 Packages{,.{bz2,gz}} files seem to be lagging the actual package builds.  the Packages files are reporting 0.25.0~master.20110904.7768ebc-0ubuntu0mythbuntu2 when the latest build in pool/main/m/mythtv/ is 0.25.0~master.20110906.5590076-0ubuntu0mythbuntu2.  does something need a kick?
<Shred00> is anyone able to force a Packages update?
 * tgm4883 looks
<tgm4883> Shred00, looks like LP is backed up a bit for PPA's
<Shred00> :-(  any idea how deep the backlog is in terms of time?
<tgm4883> Looks like 9/6 packages will be built in about 20 minutes
<Shred00> sweet
<tgm4883> You can watch it here https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/0.25/+packages
<qwebirc17700> Hi, cam anyone help with a first time installation of Mythbuntu 11.04?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-09-07
<karl370> I'm hoping someone could help me with my mythbuntu setup.  I'm using mythbuntu 11.04 and an HDPVR.  If I set the Input Connections | External channel change command parameter to /bin/true, the HDPVR lights up blue and I get video.  If I set it to /usr/local/bin/directv.pl, the HDPVR doesn't light up and no video displays. Does anybody have an idea why this is happening & how I can fix it?
<qwebirc22807> Question....I upgraded my frontend to Mythbuntu 11.04 with Myth 0.24 fixes and now get a whole bunch of QPainter messages in mythfrontend.log....I'm using the MythCenter-wide theme....any ideas?
<superm1> do they cause problems?
<superm1> if so, i'd pick a different theme
<superm1> it's possible that some things haven't been fixed in the theme
<qwebirc22807> I have another box with the same that's fine
<qwebirc22807> Is there a way to compare frontend settings on two boxes or could the problem be in the database?
<qwebirc22807> sorry....another box with the same 'theme'
<superm1> that's a bit weird then
<superm1> you could clear the cache in ~/.mythtv/
<superm1> that might help out
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-09-08
<trailhunt> Hi Leute, ich habe eine Nova-HDS2 in meinem Mythbuntu-System (11.04) installiert. Ich habe auch die nonfree firmware installiert. Wenn ich im Backend die V4L aktiviere, zeigt es mir aber alle Sender als Locked an! Demzufolge habe ich eine Senderliste mit unbrauchbaren Daten.
<trailhunt> Hi guys, i've a Nova-HDS2 installed on my mythbuntu system (11.04). The nonfree firmware is also installed. If I activate the V4L in the backend all channels are locked! Now I have a Channellist with crappy data!
<dekarl> What the trick to get mythbackend logging out of /var/log/syslog back into /var/log/mythv/mythbackend.log ? The rsyslog config got installed nicely but seems to do nothing :(
<dekarl> s/What/Whats/ ...
<superm1> dekarl, are you on 0.25?
<superm1> well i guess you must be if you have the rsyslog config
<superm1> i haven't experimented yet with it, you might want to check with sphery in #mythtv-users about it, i wonder if there might be some problems with it
<dekarl> ok, will do so later. thanks
<dekarl> (yes. 0.25/master)
<superm1> our packages right?
<dekarl> sure
<dekarl> that's why it's logging to syslog in the first place ;)
<superm1> ok, if sphery comes up with a solution, can you let us know, and we'll update them?
<superm1> right :)
<superm1> it was his config that we added
<dekarl> ok
<superm1> thanks
<nooneami> Hi folks - has any pointers on upgrading the myth version from latest 11.04 to the .25 via the myth builds repo?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-09-09
<tgm4883> nooneami, enable it an upgrade?
<nooneami> tgm4883: I could do that, but checking to see if anyone has had good/bad experiences with moving to it yet. Since it is still pre-release.
<tgm4883> nooneami, not sure, I'm not on it
<dekarl_afk> nooneami: if you have to ask that it's better to stay away from master until it's released... It's broken / fixed on and off so you have to watch closely when to upgrade and can gain/lose various functions anytime.
<qwebirc18515> #mythtv-users
<louisdk> Hi. I've reported a bug 2 months ago (814105) however nobody has reacted on it yet. How can I get someone to look at it? It would be nice if is was fixed before the release of Mythbuntu 11.10.
<tgm4883> louisdk, hmm, that looks like it might be a mythtv bug, but I don't know enough about that feature to diagnose
<louisdk> I'll install Mythtv under Debian testing and see how mythnetvision works there.
<tgm4883> louisdk, ok, I've attempted asking in #mythtv-users, but haven't gotten a response
<louisdk> togm4883, Okey. Thanks.
<Onigiri> Is there some way with the livecd to determine if my receiver with a firewire port is going to work before I install the os on the machine?
<Onigiri> Since I'd rather not buy an extra hard drive just to see if it will work.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-09-11
<treydogg> before I get flamed.. I have googled, I have read the forums, I even made it work ONCE.. can someone help me with either mythbox or using myth:// my backend works PERFECT
<treydogg> ok got  live tv and pvr clients how do I configure the mythtv addon?
<treydogg> anyone in here?
<tgm4883> treydogg, I have no idea what you want
<treydogg> wiw ok I'm back
<treydogg> wow
<treydogg> before I get flamed.. I have googled, I have read the forums, I even made it work ONCE.. can someone help me with either mythbox or using myth:// my backend works PERFECT
<treydogg>  ok got  live tv and pvr clients how do I configure the mythtv addon?
<treydogg> I now have livetv shwoing but the log says ADDON: Could not locate XBMC_MythTV.pvr
<treydogg> myth:// just shows ..
<treydogg> but it does show the channels and guide
<treydogg> working with xbmc
<treydogg> beckend is working perfectly
<treydogg> hey gibby
<tgm4883> treydogg, that sounds like an XBMC error
<tgm4883> you should probably be asking them
<treydogg> yeah I think it is as my frontend works perfect... sigh oh well
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-09-03
<pcluser> Hello,  I want to use the transcoding features of mythtv. After a recording, I can edit out commercials, then it gives me a menu to transcode low, medium, high.
<pcluser> I know haow to use handbrake or womble stuff to work with my videos manually.
<pcluser> I want to know how to set up the mythtv gui to allow a wife to do it.
<pcluser> I am ok with linux cli (PCLinuxOS advocate), I dare you to make it wife usable. (She uses pclos, and is not afraid of gui's but cli is out of range at the moment for her).
<pcluser> The backend setup menu has places to put stuff, but the wiki and docs don't show much. As I type, I'm trying things, but they fail. Thanks.. I am logging this window, but will check in often.
<pcluser> A drunken monky procedure would be nice, but just point me to urls is ok.
 * pcluser listens
<pcluser> hello
<bkelly> pcluser, there's a transcode button in the mythweb interface
<pcluser_afk> hi bkelly
<bkelly> hi
<bkelly> BTW, I am new to mythbuntu ... only converted over from mythdora a few months back
<pcluser_afk> after  you edit, there is a choice to transcode... also a bug or something when I re-installed  a problem where the "transcode" hung, it said to at least check the lossless box. I want to set up the 3 transcode options in the menu, I can be clearer, bear with me.
<pcluser_afk> Wow, I still have scars from mythdora, my first myth attemt in '03.. not their fault, we need to bbe geekier there I think.
<pcluser_afk> bkelly,  so you are saying do it from the web interface, not the menu on the gui? OK, I didn't know that, that is a good option.
<bkelly> yea - i do pretty much everything from the web interface
<bkelly> i just find it easier and faster and almost always have a laptop or tablet in front of me anyway
<pcluser_afk> so I can pick a recorded show, and choose the three quality options? does it edit the commercials too?
<bkelly> last time i did it it removed them - as long as they were marked
<pcluser_afk> wow
<bkelly> mind you - haven't tried it since i upgraded to 0.25
<pcluser_afk> can you give me a dunken monkey procedure, and why isn't this in the wiki?
<pcluser_afk> *drunken
<bkelly> lol - not sure re wiki - i guess us as users need to go write more stuff there more often :-)
<bkelly> so u want step by step procedure that's not going to scare your wife?
<pcluser_afk> actually just tell me how to do it on mythweb
<pcluser_afk> and i will be all over you like a loose suit to tell you how t fix anything in your house with my 50yrs experience.
<bkelly> lol - tks - there's a transcode button on the individual recording pages under Recorded Programs tab
<bkelly> bugger - my myth box just fell over when i pressed it
<pcluser_afk> but I think you have to set it up first... looking
<pcluser_afk> yes, but they are not set up to any commands
<pcluser_afk> For the bug, I set up transcode to lossless checkbox, at least it does not hang, but i want to transcode to other than regular quality.
<bkelly> hmm
<pcluser_afk> bkelly,  it sounds you don't know more than I do, and I appreciate the help, don't pull your hair out.
<pcluser_afk> nice you try to help here...
<pcluser_afk> what do you use your mythtv for?
<pcluser_afk> I love mine since '03, and use hdhomerun tuners.
<bkelly> yea - i don;t - i did get this to work once before - will let u know next time i do get it to work
<pcluser_afk> I copied my mythicDRAGON V1.0 BOX OVER TO A 20 DOLLAR YARD SALE BOX OF 3 YRS OLD
<bkelly> i use mythtv as media centre for all TV's in the house
<bkelly> videos, TV recordings & music
<pcluser_afk> excuse the caps, i would be lost without mythtv for off-air channels.
<bkelly> been using it for 5 years or so now - love it
<bkelly> i haven't tried homerun tuners, just use standard hd terrestrial dvb
<pcluser_afk> Apple tv of course would be 10% of the features we mythtv people know, and all the sheep will think it is the bee's knees.
<bkelly> lol - yup, indeed
<bkelly> i would like to use myth for iptv but my internet not yet fast enough
<pcluser_afk> hdhr is great for me, linux lover here, but hdhr sees to set up ok on windows boxes, i sugggest looking for some on ebay, they just fell into myth stuff, where i lost hair on pchdtv products.
<pcluser_afk> tell me ore about myth and iptv, you mean amazon or netflix, or just local lan video playing?
 * pcluser_afk should correct typos
<bkelly> yea - i only have linux - no windows for me :-)
<pcluser> PCLinuxOS is my bag
<bkelly> iptv is just tv broadcast over internet rather than RF - like shoutcast ... its coming
<pcluser> but they messed up their repo on the latest livecd install disk
<bkelly> i haven't tried that distro
<bkelly> oh?
<pcluser> yeah,  a repeo setting
<pcluser> should be kde rather than kde4 line in the adress or something
<pcluser> if you d/l their latest livecd iso, it will not update from the repo
<pcluser> other than that, it is a bulletproof tested os if you want your machine to run anyting important, I use it it at aq large observatory
<bkelly> ok - will keep that in mind for my next server project
<bkelly> deb or rpm based?
<pcluser> stuff has to be proved first. Mythbuntu, like ubuntu likes t play with new things, I don't object to that, just keep it in mind.
<pcluser> pclinuxos uses synaptic and rpm, but it think is looking into replacing synaptic.
<pcluser> *I
<pcluser> usually compared to or is thought from mandriva, but was forked loooong ago, totally it's own distro.
<bkelly> ok
<pcluser> they even play with mythtv, but my Dragon box was well running from 2003 till power failure, and I just put it in 20.00 yard sale box.
<pcluser> I think ubuntu is 800 lb bully, but any linux is good linux in my book.
<pcluser> and i trust it more than mac/wintel/ms folks
<pcluser> have a imac here with cheap blown caps from college, apple wants 700. to fix
<pcluser> I volunteer engineering at raio station, I hope i can get 200.00 to fix
<pcluser> seeing I have a few thousand invested in bench equipment.
<bkelly> wow - good luck
<pcluser> so what do you get your video from?
<pcluser> I mean tuner, or if off cable, or even isp like netkix
<bkelly> tuner cards - leadtech ones
<pcluser> btw I am not into pirating, but we need to fight the media companies owning our government
<bkelly> have 1 dual dvb-t and 1 hybrid
 * pcluser jumps off soapbox
<pcluser> so you record off cable co?
<pcluser> or off air?
<bkelly> off the air
<pcluser> cool, like me
<pcluser> wife dropped irectv, 61.00 usd a month, and there is plenty of content.
<bkelly> not much cable available here in Australia - most cable is satelite - or over the air
<pcluser> I must admit, not off air yet
<pcluser> we pay basic cable, but I have other hdhr tuner and antennas in attic for testing.
<pcluser> stations are in different directions, so we pay minimal cable, but i am sick of it.
<bkelly> ps: once my transcoding profiles got setup i am now able to kick off a transcode job from mythweb
<pcluser> ok, I'm going to mythweb, tell me how to pick out a recording and transcode it.
<bkelly> so go to Recorded Programs
<bkelly> and click on  any recording
<pcluser> how do you set it up, and where do you put it? I am now looking, so don't answer yet.
<bkelly> didn't do any setup - i am assuming it picked the auto-detect profile
<pcluser> ok,
<bkelly> and also assume it will replace the original
<pcluser>  somewhere i set up a job to transcode experiment 1
<bkelly> it is currently encoding to the same location (/var/lib/mythtv/recordings)
<bkelly> into a the same filename with ".tmp" appended
<pcluser> i picked it,
<pcluser> ok
<bkelly> ok
<pcluser> I tink i need to explore the web interface more than wiki
<pcluser> ok, i retract the wife friendly need.
<bkelly> mythtv    2654  2653 91 14:57 ?        00:09:18 /usr/bin/mythtranscode -j 93 --profile autodetect --verbose general --loglevel info --syslog local7
<bkelly> so definitely chose autodetect profile
<pcluser> The menu in the mythtv frontend prompts you to transcode in 3 seetngs after editing, i guess that is a "feature to be" i'll use the web interface.
<pcluser> Like Meade telescopes, they should take out unused lines from the menu if it is not enabled.
<bkelly> those profiles are definitely there in the setup - perhaps you need to run through them from mythtv-setup to enable?
<pcluser> so you are saying, in the latest mythtv jobs/ whatever that set it to autodetect?
<pcluser> ok, i am fading, i will look at this log in morning, i didn't want to do auto stuff, but will try.
<pcluser> thanks bkelly
<pcluser> going into lala land
<bkelly> ok - bye
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-09-04
<qwebirc63677> Hi
<Dapsou21> i've just installed mplayer and configured it as main player but i cannot read any videos i have ...
<Dapsou21> can you help me please to configure mplayer ?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-09-05
<qwebirc83149> I have a P4 on an 845g MB running 10.04. I wanted to start fresh, so I download mythbuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso and used the startup disk creator to make a bootable usb from the image. But I get the following when I try to boot from it. I have tried two different usb drives and checked the md5sum of the iso.  kernal panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(2,0) Pid: 1, comm: swapper/0 Not taint
<Macross> clear
<Macross> anybody awake??
<bkelly> qwebirc83149, can you burn iso to cd and boot?
<bkelly> awake downunder Macross
<Macross> thanks bkelly
<Macross> I have been trying without success to get my hd homerun prime to work correctly with my Mythbuntu 12.04
<Macross> I am trying to rid myself of the crappy motorola cable box and save myself $40/month.
<qwebirc83149> That machine doesn't have a cdrom
<tgm4883> Does it work in the HDHomerun config utility?
<Macross> yes it works fine there on the box
<Macross> thats the rub...
<Macross> I cannot get it to work inside the mythtv frontend application
<tgm4883> Is it plugged directly into the box or via a router?
<Macross> its on the same subnet as the mythtv frontend/backend
<tgm4883> Does the backend detect it?
<Macross> yes
<tgm4883> and you went though all the steps in mythtv-setup?
<Macross> can you run the backend setup in a window instead of full screen?
<tgm4883> specifically 2, 3, and 4
<Macross> yes.  I went thru all of the steps, but I still cannot get live tv to work.
<tgm4883> backend setup will do fullscreen unless you have a frontend on the box that you have also told not to use fullscreen
<Macross> you can remote in a check if you want.
<tgm4883> Macross, can you pastebin your /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log file
<qwebirc83149> bkelly, do you know of anything else to try besides installing a cdrom drive?
<Macross> sure..
<Macross> hoam while I grab it.
<tgm4883> qwebirc83149, you might want to check in #ubuntu as that doesn't seem specific to Mythbuntu
<bkelly> qwebirc83149, i've only installed from cdrom on my box as it's too old for USB boot (and yet great for myth backend)
<qwebirc83149> I just posted the question on #ubuntu also.
<bkelly> i've had problems converting some Ubuntu iso's to USB boot before - never managed to fix
<qwebirc83149> bkelly, to old for USB boot, what do you use for your backend
<bkelly> home build - asus m'board with amd sempron chip + a couple of leadtek tuner cards
<bkelly> 512M ram
<bkelly> ;-)
<Macross> ok
<Macross> I throw my hands up
<Macross> trying to cp the log file to the smb share location so I can then copy and paste to pastebin
<Macross> Where are the mount points for the smb shares located?
<qwebirc83149> bkelly, my P4 is only 1.8ghz with 768megs of ram.  So not far from what I am using.  But I use mine with a 8600gs as a frontend also.
<bkelly> ok - my frontends are mostly integral with the TV now - Samsung DLNA client does the trick
<bkelly> only 1 tv left that doesn't have ethernet
<qwebirc83149> bkelly, does that work with live tv or just recorded stuff?
<bkelly> only place i run mythfrontend is my lappy
<tgm4883> Macross, take a look at pastebinit
<bkelly> dlna does not work with live tv
<bkelly> via myth
<bkelly> just recorded - but easy enough to kick off a recording and start watching it some seconds later
<qwebirc83149> bkelly, if my TV or blueray player supported DLNA that would probably work for me also.
<bkelly> right, gotta have upnp/dlna support in the device
<Macross> okay ready to pastebin my mythbackend.log
<tgm4883> k
<Macross> Here is my pastebin http://pastebin.com/tyFcdxyx
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] Sep 4 19:29:51 jonathan-G31T-M mythbackend[1668]: C thread_unknown mythcommandl - Pastebin.com
<Macross> I LOVE BOTS
<Macross> lol
<Macross> anybody want to convert mythspeak to english or bad english?
<Macross> bbiam
<Macross> gotta go buy food for the doggy...
<tgm4883> Macross, it doesn't like your multiplexing options
<tgm4883> and it doesn't like your tuner either
<tgm4883> Did you add it as an HDHomerun device?
<Macross> I am back...
<Macross> nebody awake??
<Macross> need to be able to run mythtvbackend setup in a window so I can get some help
<qwebirc86188> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<loganrun> I just installed the mythbuntu control center. it wants to mess with my Infrared, but I don't want it to. how do I clear what it wants to do?
<loganrun> sorry wrong channel
<loganrun> oh, actually not
<loganrun> I tried deleting the .mythbuntu folder, but no luck
<Twiggy2cents> does the current mythbuntu have dvb-fe-xc5000-1.1.fw prepackaged?
<Twiggy2cents> I just noticed I had dvb-fe-xc5000-1.1.fw and dvb-fe-xc5000-1.116.fw(or something)
<Twiggy2cents> I know i only put the 1.1 in there.  I dont know where the other came from
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-09-06
<superm1> Twiggy2cents: check linux-firmware-nonfree
<marsilainen> hi all, I have a mythbuntu 11.04 install which has been running fine for around a year now, but just recently (last few weeks) I've had a problem where the box keeps losing its network connection for some reason
<marsilainen> every so often - could be a few hours, could be a few days - it loses its connection to the network
<marsilainen> it looks from the logs as though it goes searching for a new DHCP address, but fails
<marsilainen> no other machines on my network seem to be having issues though
<marsilainen> grateful for any ideas...
<bobweaver> that is backend ?
<bobweaver> only *
<marsilainen> backend & frontend
<bobweaver> not sure though I am sure someone else can help
<bobweaver> I am looking for help with meta data I am getting back data but no fan art from TMDB tvdb works great
<marsilainen> it's even more of a problem since I'm using a hdhomerun as tuner - so when I lose network, I lose the ability to record TV :/
<bobweaver> I have rm all pirated movies but it still wont get the fan art
<bobweaver> OOuch
<bobweaver> marsilainen,  this is staic lease ?
<bobweaver> that you have ?
<marsilainen> the mythtv box gets IP from DHCP - the DHCP server is setup to give a particular IP to that box (based on MAC)
<bobweaver> cool  yeah I am not sure at all you hosts file is all good ? and you are not losing power correct
<marsilainen> pretty much everything on my network is configured that way, and this is the only box with issues so I don't think it's a problem with the DHCP server or anything like that
<marsilainen> definitely no loss of power and I haven't really touched hosts file - at least not since I set it up a year ago
<bobweaver> 0.25 ? or 24 ?
<bobweaver> myth that is
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-09-07
<Macross> nebody awake??
<MacrossPlus> Zinn help
<Zinn> Hi MacrossPlus, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<MacrossPlus> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<MacrossPlus> !about
<Zinn> I am an IRC bot written in perl, but my code is not yet released.  I am named after Howard Zinn, you can learn more about him here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howard_Zinn
<MacrossPlus> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<MacrossPlus> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<MacrossPlus> nebody awake here?
<tgm4883> MacrossPlus, it's better to ask your question than ask if someone is awake
<paul_> Hello Mythbuntu.  I have made 4 or 5 attempts to install mythbuntu 12.04 and I invariably run into the database access problem.  I can't seem to find a good stepwise instruction on how to get it all done properly.  Help!
<paul_> What's to do first?  mythtv-setup or the frontend?  how to set up mysql and all the passwords?  I am setting up a master backend/frontend expecting to set up other frontends on the network.
<paul_> I put in the ip address of the box I am setting up for hostname...getting confused at this point as I don't have the right box in front of me.  I always wind up in a situation where the frontend is constantly repeating despite my attempt to esc. from it.
<paul_> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<paul_> can't access http://www.rubmyubuntu.com/LinuxSupportAdvice...bad link in http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi?
<Zinn> Hi paul_, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<paul_> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<paul_> Also, Alt-Ctl F1, etc gets me a black screen w/no prompt.  F7 gets me back to the endless frontend setup
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-09-08
<tgm4883> paul_, the database should be setup for you
<tgm4883> you will need to go though mythtv-setup though
<paul_>  Still, I always wind up with myth cannot access the database even after going thru mythtv-setup
<tgm4883> paul_, the frontend?
<paul_> I have been through the frontend setup but I always seem to wind up where I can't escape from it.  I keep getting the Locale-language screen and the next one and when I try to escape, it goes back to xfce briefly then restarts.
<paul_> I'm going to go back and do the initial ubuntu installation again and start all over.  I will do mythtv-setup first as the frontend seems to need all that done up front.
<Shadow__X> hdhr prime is was more reliable than firewire
<paul_>    Went thru it again...did mythtv-setup, ran mythfilldatabase, then went to the frontend setup and made sure the hostname was same as the server name in mythtv-setup...still stuck with "cant connect to database"
<paul_> Im back
<dmfrey> hey tgm4883 you around?
<dmfrey> did an upgrade to .26 via mythbuntu control center
<dmfrey> now mythtv-setup just outputs in a terminal 'Waiting for database schema upgrade lock'
<dmfrey> also seeing this 'I CoreContext dbcheck.cpp:463 (UpgradeTVDatabaseSchema) Waiting for database schema upgrade lock'
<dmfrey> is there a way to rerun the db upgrade script?
<dmfrey> nevermind, mysql got locked up,
<paul_> Does anyone actually have this mess working or is that why its called "myth"?  Can't ever get the frontend to talk to the database.  Done 6 fresh installs now...giving up for now cuz its on the wife's computer and she needs a box to work with.
<tgm4883> paul_, is the backend running?
<tgm4883> oh and this 'paul_> Does anyone actually have this mess working or is that why its called "myth"?' REALLY makes me want to help you
<bobweaver> I have "This Mess " working great
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  you around
<bobweaver> just wondering about the scope is all going to look at trunk right now
<bobweaver> Or branch or whatever it is called
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-09-02
<davez0r> you guys ever used the mythfilldatabase --dd-file option
<davez0r> ?
<tgm4883> davez0r, yes, mostly we recommend it
<davez0r> i think I've figured it out: tv_grab_na_dd --dd-data will fetch a file in that format, mythfilldatabase --dd-file will load it into the DB- does it require other args?
<Batshua> So I'm reinstalling for the first time in a long time, and I'm running into audio problems in 12.04. A lot of the solutions I see involve hosing the entire desktop setup, which, of course, means I have this bright, pretty look that's not mythbuntu-like at all when I'm done … and still no working sound.
<Batshua> I know I got it working last time, but damned if I can remember how. If anyone has advice, I'd really appreciate it.
<Batshua> (Also, if you want my attention, please either nickhilight or drop a PM; I'm about to reinstall 12.04 again and I might be distracted. Thanks so much!)
<Patrickdk_> it might help if you actually gave us a clue how to help you?
<Patrickdk_> like, what exactly is the audio issue? what sound card are you using? what driver? how did you configure sound in myth
<Batshua> I haven't done anything yet to sound in myth. It's whatever the installer did.
<Batshua> I have pretty much no sound except the system speaker, if memory serves.
<Batshua> I'll get you the soundcard in a bit; it's Intel onboard something or other.
<Batshua> Will lspci get me the driver? I haven't done this in ages.
<Batshua> ARGH, Update-Manager froze again. :-/
<Patrickdk_> lspci will
<Patrickdk_> but if all you ahve is onboard, sounds like you don't have an audio cable plugged in
<Patrickdk_> or you didn't select the digital output in myth to use so it's going to the pcspeaker instead
<Batshua> I have an HDMI output, too
<Batshua> but I figure one problem at a time
<davez0r> anyone know where I can find an example usage of mythfilldatabase --dd-file  ?
<qwebirc78333> Hi, I am trying to install mythbuntu control centre on Linux Mint and I receive the error "Exception in captureState of plugin Repositories".  Anyone have a suggestion on how to troubleshoot?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-09-03
<sabhain> is the us mirror always slow (<100k/s transfer)?
<Batshua> <.<
<Batshua> >.>
<DonkeyHotei> ^.^
<Batshua> I am having the no-sound-bug on a freshly installed 12.04
<Batshua> I can't remember what I did last time (a couple of years ago) to fix it.
<Batshua> I'm googling and I tried killing pulseaudio but apparently it's not RUNNING?!
<DonkeyHotei> did you install from a mythbuntu iso?
<Batshua> Yeees.
<DonkeyHotei> what does alsamixer say?
<Batshua> let me ask Mr. Alsamixer.
<Batshua> Mr. Alsamixer says "nothing is muted, volume all the way up on both sound card settings"
<Batshua> and yet, no sound. :-/
<DonkeyHotei> how many entries in /proc/asound/cards ?
<Batshua> uh, dunno, lemme look
<Batshua> there should be two cards
<Batshua> 2
<Batshua> one labeled 0 [PCH]
<Batshua> one labeled 1 [NVidia]
<Batshua> They're both HDA-Intel somethingorother
<DonkeyHotei> try "alsamixer -c 0" and "alsamixer -c 1"
<Batshua> Everything looks okay?
<DonkeyHotei> on both?
<Batshua> Yes, although 0 has bars
<Batshua> and 1 has boxes
<Batshua> 0 has bars that are full up
<Batshua> 1 has boxes labeled 00
<DonkeyHotei> where do you actually have the sound hooked up?
<DonkeyHotei> the nvidia one would be hdmi audio
<Batshua> Uh, currently just 0
<Batshua> but ideally I would like ot use 1
<Batshua> (as well)
<Batshua> once I have the video set up
<Batshua> I need to figure out why the heck I odn't have nvidia drivers
<Batshua> and what to do about it
<DonkeyHotei> does "pulseaudio -k" still say it's not running?
<DonkeyHotei> nvidia drivers are dead-simple to install
<Batshua> batshua@PeeVeeArr:~$ pulseaudio -k
<Batshua> The program 'pulseaudio' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Batshua> sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<DonkeyHotei> interesting
<DonkeyHotei> leave it uninstalled for the moment
<Batshua> re NVidia, It says they're installed but it also says "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<DonkeyHotei> odd
<Batshua> I don't know why it's being so weird, I imagine it's the updates since the last time I installed 12.04
<Batshua> There were 427 system updates after I installed.
<DonkeyHotei> is your video actually hooked up through the nvidia card?
<tgm4883> pulseaudio isn't installed on mythbuntu systems
<DonkeyHotei> xbmcbuntu installs it, oddly enough
<Batshua> uh
<Batshua> I want to say yes.
<Batshua> I believe it is. I have two CRT-outs
<Batshua> and one is on the Nvidia card
<Batshua> lemme go check
<DonkeyHotei> hmm:
<DonkeyHotei>  libmyth-0.26-0 depends on libpulse0 (>= 1:0.99.1).
<DonkeyHotei> tgm4883: so how is it not installed?
<superm1> recommends
<superm1> oh i mean wrong - libpulse0 != pulseaudio
<superm1> that's so it can support pulseaudio if installed
<Batshua> it is the case that the video is going through the nvida
<tgm4883> as with all issues, I'd recommend checking it works outside of mythtv first (using something like speaker-test)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-09-04
<DonkeyHotei> i was assuming that was already done, sorry
<DonkeyHotei> i've just uninstalled pulseaudio from the htpc
<Batshua> speaker-test?
<DonkeyHotei> speaker-test -t wav -c2
<Batshua> Will it just keep going until I stop it?
<Batshua> I hear nothing, but I figured I'd let it run a bit.
<DonkeyHotei> yes, it will
<DonkeyHotei> ctrl-c
<DonkeyHotei> there is a commandline option for number of times, but the default is infinite
<tgm4883> has someone tested what devices are available (aplay -l)?
<DonkeyHotei> [Tue 2013-09-03 04:26:24 PM PDT] <DonkeyHotei> how many entries in /proc/asound/cards ?
<DonkeyHotei> [Tue 2013-09-03 04:32:59 PM PDT] <Batshua> 2
<DonkeyHotei> [Tue 2013-09-03 04:33:12 PM PDT] <Batshua> one labeled 0 [PCH]
<DonkeyHotei> [Tue 2013-09-03 04:33:21 PM PDT] <Batshua> one labeled 1 [NVidia]
<tgm4883> DonkeyHotei, sorry, I transitioned between work and home there
<sabhain> omfg upgrading should be way easier
<sabhain> why would lirc_atiusb be gone if you can still pick the remote from the list?
<tgm4883> sabhain, what release?
<sabhain> tgm4883: 12.04 .. seems like lirc_atiusb was dropped some time ago?
<tgm4883> not sure, I don't use lirc
<sabhain> I'm upgrading from 10.04 or something like that, and bumping into the reality I need to get new remotes
<sabhain> been using snapstream firefly RF remotes since the beginning.
<tgm4883> yea looks like it was dropped sometime between 10.04 and 12.04
<tgm4883> I don't suppose those are supported in the kernel now?
<sabhain> researching that now .. there may be some hope.
<sabhain> other option is flirc
<sabhain> tgm4883, do you know where the control centre pulls the hardware.conf information from if you pick a remote from within it?
<sabhain> I'm getting a script error when trying to generate a new hardware.conf
<sabhain> http://pastebin.com/yVRU8KGE
<superm1> sabhain: try to just dpkg-reconfigure lirc
<superm1> see if that helps
<sabhain> superm1: thanks very much
 * sabhain needs to avoid using mcc as a crutch .. always trips me up.
<DonkeyHotei> i have an atiusb remote lying around i was hoping to put to use eventually
<sabhain> I've got 3 of these snapstream firefly RF remotes that are awesome.  But not many of them out there anymore.
<superm1> well mcc is supposed to be good for this kind of stuff, just stuff ends up breaking every so often
<superm1> and rare remotes don't help that :)
<sabhain> hehe .. you're right.  There's one guy over at ubuntu forums who apparently upgrades about 6 months earlier than I do, and it's common that he's done the leg work for me.
<sabhain> if it weren't for wanting to add some hd-pvr's to the mix, I'd probably stay on 10.04 forever.
<superm1> well we're only supporting LTS now too
<superm1> so there are things broke on the interim releases we haven't fixed
<superm1> this might be one of those
<superm1> actually MCC is pretty badly broke in 13.04 right now
<superm1> it needs to be converted to python3.  i started but it's too much work for me currently with other stuff going on
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-09-05
<sabhain> is there a place to force DPMS in the new xorg way?  There's no "Monitor" section in my xorg.conf in 12.04
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-09-06
<Hydr0p0nX> is the only 12.04.2 release available the ~750MB one ?
<Hydr0p0nX> just want to make sure I have one w/ most drivers since my wireless usually has to be compiled
<superm1> Hydr0p0nX: it might not be promoted on the website yet, but .04.3 is available too: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/releases/12.04.3/release/
<superm1> tgm4883: i made a news release for .3 but i might have not fixed the links for it
<Hydr0p0nX> ah
<Hydr0p0nX> live cd saw my wireless and connected
<Hydr0p0nX> i'll keep that in my back pocket though, thanks :)
* superm1 changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Mythbuntu 12.04.3 Release :: Please visit http://goo.gl/uz4siu for mor information. :: Paste logs @ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com :: Please stick around for people to answer your question :: See (and comment on) our quick start guide at http://goo.gl/S54zL
* superm1 changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Mythbuntu 12.04.3 Release :: Please visit http://goo.gl/uz4siu for more information. :: Paste logs @ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com :: Please stick around for people to answer your question :: See (and comment on) our quick start guide at http://goo.gl/S54zL
<dkeith> ?
<dkeith> you there?
<dkeith> sorry - wrong window
<sabhain> any bash experts in here?   need to separate a 3 digit number into 3 single digits
<DonkeyHotei> if you know it will always be 3 digits, you can use cut -c1, cut -c2, cut -c3
<sabhain> DonkeyHotei: my problem is that I don't know if it will be 1, 2, 3 or 4 .. my STB requires a 4 digit input or it won't change channels.
<sabhain> so when myth sends a channel change through the HD-PVR, it needs to have leading zeros in order to work.
<DonkeyHotei> use printf
<sabhain> I had thought to separate it out to 4 discrete variables, but now I'm thinking about just forcing an additional 3 leading zeros, and then truncating to the last 4 digits.
<superm1> sabhain: you could just use a more powerful language to do it, python/perl etc
<DonkeyHotei> bash has printf
<DonkeyHotei> printf '%04d' $CHANNEL
<sabhain> thank you!
<sabhain> how do I capture that into a new variable?
<DonkeyHotei> foo=$(printf '%04d' $CHANNEL)
<sabhain> works like a champ.  thanks so much.  HD-PVR now working well.
<sabhain> now just need to sort out where DPMS went to.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-09-07
<Hydr0p0nX> is libgusb included w/ 12.04.3 ? I don't see it installed
<DonkeyHotei> btw, the ceton driver is in the mythbuntu updates repository
<Hydr0p0nX> awesome :)
<Hydr0p0nX> anything special i need to do for tuning adapter?
<Hydr0p0nX> it's a cisco sta1520 if it matters
<DonkeyHotei> yes, there is a daemon that needs to run, and it's not in a repository
<Hydr0p0nX> ctntad- sound right?
<DonkeyHotei> yes
<Hydr0p0nX> k, that's what i was getting ready to build
<DonkeyHotei> there's no pressing need to have it in a repository, because building it locally just once suffices. the kernel module needs to be rebuilt for each kernel, so the package in the repository is there to automate that
<Hydr0p0nX> yea
<Hydr0p0nX> but, the one i've got has a dependency on libgusb, and libgusb has a dependency on a bunch of glib and gio packages
<dmfrey> tgm4883, hey just updated to .27 RC1, now all my recordings rules are over scheduling recordings
<dmfrey> upgrade went smooth, btw from mcc
<dmfrey> are the update servers acting slow right now
<dmfrey> i keep timing out from one of my machines trying to get updates
<tgm4883> dmfrey, I've not seen the over scheduling of recordings, but I watch shows pretty far after they have aired
<tgm4883> You might want to check if there is a bug report for that
<tgm4883> the one thing I noticed was that my previously recorded shows don't report the correct length (they report about 10 minutes shorter)
<dmfrey> they look to have cleaned themselves up
<dmfrey> probably just while mythfilldatabase was running after the upgrade
<dmfrey> is that related to comm flagging?
<tgm4883> could have been
<dmfrey> i have noticed that for a while now
<tgm4883> I don't think so, although I suppose they might need reindexed
<dmfrey> and when it gets down to like the last minute of a show, the timeline when pressing info usually shows something like 10 minutes left in a show, but the number is at least right
<tgm4883> I've not noticed that
<dmfrey> btw, do you know if there is anything going on with the ubuntu us mirror?
<dmfrey> my ion frontend keeps getting stuck about 50% trying to get the updates
<tgm4883> dmfrey, have we had this conversation before? I'm having the strangest sensation of dejavu
<dmfrey> i don't think so
<dmfrey> this just started for me last night
<dmfrey> updated my mbe without issue
<dmfrey> now the issue is with the fe only box
<tgm4883> dmfrey, beta 1 for ubuntu was released on Thursday, so they probably pulled some servers to help with that
<tgm4883> dmfrey, you might want to look at squid-deb-proxy and squid-deb-proxy-client
<dmfrey> oh, i didn't realize they were coinciding
<dmfrey> hmm
<dmfrey> i had that setup before
<dmfrey> but i think it got disabled when I last upgraded the mbe to lts
<dmfrey> i don't think i ever reenabled it
<dmfrey> tgm4883, i am getting a lot of access denied messages with squid-deb-proxy
<dmfrey> i think i found it,ppas aren't added to the squid-deb-proxy  config
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-09-08
<sabhain> does the  X-monitor.conf file in xorg.conf.d have to be "10-monitor" or can it be something else.  evdev is already at 10.
<superm1> sabhain: it's resolved alphabetically
<superm1> so 10-evdev comes before 10-monitor
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-09-01
<dym> Hey! Im looking to extend my homeserver (KVM Virtualisation host) to have VDR capabilities. Therefore i was planning a VM that connects to our home DVB-C cabling. Which adapter (PCIe, USB) would be recommended for such usage inside a VM?
<Kwisher> would that be satellite tv?
<dym> negative. -C for cable
<Kwisher> ahh, i think you would be best to use a hd homereun prime network tuner
<Kwisher> especially for a vm
<dym> Havent heard of those
<dym> how do they integrate with mythbuntu?
<dym> looks like a set top box
<Kwisher> http://www.silicondust.com/products/hdhomerun/prime/
<Kwisher> very small device, about the size of a 8 port mini-switch
<Kwisher> i use one for comcast with mythtv
<dym> okay, im from .de
<dym> not sure i even need a "cablecard"
<Kwisher> not sure then for outside USA use
<dym> box looks decent
<dym> aw, no EU support :(
<Kwisher> they also make a atsc model for antennae
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-09-03
<zagor_> hi all
<zagor_> looking for help on the latest mythbuntu theme
<zagor_> main item is on the upcoming recordings: it used to indicate which tuner it was going to use, but it's not there anymore
<zagor_> how can I restore that?
<zagor_> it also used to show the mythbackend log in the info page, but I cannot find it anymore as well.
<zagor_> suggestions?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-09-04
<wangel> Hello all.  Where can I find old iso images of mythbuntu?  It seems 14.04.01 doesn't work for me... actually, it appears to be bugs related to the kernel =(
<tgm4883> wangel: there is a historical downloads section on the downloads page on our website
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-09-06
<qwebirc16986> I know very, very little about Linux so please bear with me. I have been trying for hours to get the MythTV backend to recognize my Hauppauge 2250 capture card. When I try to add it, I select "DVB-T/S/C,ATSC or..." but nothing ever populates in the "DVB Device" field. I do an "ls" on my "/dev/" and don't see a dvb folder. I have tried everything I can find on the internet but nothing seems to be working for me. Any sugg
<Shadow__X> qwebirc16986: which version of linux are you using
<Shadow__X> and did you see if you needed to get drivers?
<qwebirc92853> I know very, very little about Linux so please bear with me. I have been trying for hours to get the MythTV backend to recognize my two Hauppauge 2250 capture cards. When I try to add it, I select "DVB-T/S/C,ATSC or..." but nothing ever populates in the "DVB Device" field. I do an "ls" on my "/dev/" and don't see a dvb folder. I have tried everything I can find on the internet but nothing seems to be working for me. Any
<manithree1> Ugh.  In the process of upgrading to 14.04, I must have accidentally chosen mythtv 0.28.  Now my PS3 sees the UPNP server, but 0 titles. mythtv-common  2:0.28.0~master.20140906.35dca9e-0ubuntu0mythbuntu2
<manithree1> Should uPNP be working ATM?  Or should I just trash my database and go back to 0.27?
<tgm4883> manithree1: FWIW, mythtv should have backed up your database prior to the upgrade
<tgm4883> manithree1: and how do you accidently get 0.28? You get a warning if you try to select it and have to put in a code to activate it
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-09-07
<manithree1> tgm4883: I didn't have to put in a code.  Where would the backup be?  I couldn't find it.
<tgm4883> manithree1: how did you enable the repo
<manithree1> I think I did add-apt-repository
<manithree1> I do all maintenance on my mythbuntu box over ssh
<qwebirc68024> hi guys
<qwebirc68024> quick question on mythbutu.
<qwebirc68024> do I have to install anything extra to use a hd homerun?
<qwebirc25681> I'm doing the import source thing.
<qwebirc25681> for some reason I only have video source (none).
<qwebirc25681> ideas on why this is?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-09-02
<qwebirc44714> hello, I would like to know if it possible to run the mythbuntu livecd in a low-memory (<= 512MB RAM) and to avoid loading the XFCE session and X, and instead just load the console virtual terminals, for me to be able to record using tv tuner cards by accessing /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0 ('scan' to scan channels, 'azap' to switch channels, and 'dd' to dump the digital video stream).
<qwebirc26523> hello, I would like to know if it possible to run the mythbuntu live-dvd in a low-memory (512MB RAM) and to avoid loading the XFCE session and X, and instead just load the console virtual terminals, for me to be able to record using tv tuner cards by accessing /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0 ('scan' to scan channels, 'azap' to switch channels, and 'dd' to dump the digital video stream).
<qwebirc26523> hello, I would like to know if it possible to run the mythbuntu live-dvd in a low-memory (512MB RAM) *system* and to avoid loading the XFCE session and X, and instead just load the console virtual terminals, for me to be able to record using tv tuner cards by accessing /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0 ('scan' to scan channels, 'azap' to switch channels, and 'dd' to dump the digital video stream).
<qwebirc26523> hello, I would like to know if it possible to run the mythbuntu live-dvd in a low-memory (512MB RAM) *system* and to avoid loading the XFCE session and X, and instead just load the console virtual terminals, for me to be able to record using tv tuner cards by accessing /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0 ('scan' to scan channels, 'azap' to switch channels, and 'dd' to dump the digital video stream).
<tgm4883> qwebirc26523: you would have to temporary start X in order to configure the backend
<qwebirc43178> tgm4883:  as I had mentioned before, I am not planning to run the backend but instead interacting directly with the tuner card device file (/dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0) via 'scan'/'azap'/'dd'.  i just wanted to know if it was possible to load mythbuntu without loading the X server (for example using some kernel boot parameter) which would greatly help me out due to very limited memory (512MB) on one machine.
<qwebirc43178> I would be happing loading the livedvd, and recording using the command line interface to the raw device file.  So, I just wanted to eliminate the loading of the X server.
<qwebirc43178> recording using the command line from a virtual terminal, i mean.
<qwebirc43178> and i am specifically referring to the latest mythbuntu live-dvd, as I do not wish to install mythbuntu onto harddrive, but merely record from the functionality (drivers, firmware and command-line apps) provided by the live-dvd.
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> You could try, I'm not 100% sure if it's possible. You'd have to get from the boot menu into the kernel parameters to add 'text' I believe
<qwebirc43178> by using the command line, i mean using 'scan' to scan for all the ATSC channels, 'azap' to change to the channel i wish to record, and 'dd' to dump the video stream to file on hard-disk/network-fs.
<qwebirc43178> "text" is the actual linux kernel paramter if i'm not mistaken.  what i'm reffering to is actually higher-level distribution boot parameter like "toram" which instructs the live-dvd to load its contents into RAMso that the live-dvd does not need to remain inserted into the system after it has fully loaded into RAM.  like that, if there is a distro boot parameter to disable X, that would be what I was looking for.
<qwebirc43178> and I know that knoppix, for example, has several "cheat codes" that you can add to the "boot: " prompt to customize the how/what the live-dvd loads
<qwebirc43178> so, i'm really looking for mythbuntu-live-dvd specific boot options that can be added when the "boot: " prompt shows up.
<tgm4883> I'm not aware of any. If any did exist, it would be the same as Ubuntu, so you might have better luck searching with that
<qwebirc43178> and the "text" linux kernel parameter does not really prevent the loading of X IINM.  it just makes it so that you can see the boot process in text mode (for example, with greater verbosity) without any graphic/splash screen.
<qwebirc43178> i see, that's probably true.  the mythbuntu live-dvd boot options should be the same as those it inherited from ubuntu.  now, if I could just find where all the boot options have been comprehensively documented online...
<qwebirc43178> for the ubuntu live-dvd, i mean...
<tgm4883> I thought "text" booted you into no graphical land
<tgm4883> qwebirc43178: removing "quiet" from that line removes the splash screen. Adding "text" boots you to a cmd line login prompt
<tgm4883> qwebirc43178: and adding "text" works on a ubuntu ISO, so it should work in Mythbuntu as well
<qwebirc43178> tgm4883:  i see, that might be true, i was thinking about "text" from another kernel/grub line, back when in the day when I was using gentoo.  but that still might not work, as it is a linux kernel paramater (unless it is also doubles as a live-dvd "boot: " prompt keyword), not a live-dvd "boot: " prompt keyword, but I will try it out and see if it works.
<tgm4883> qwebirc43178: well I just tested it on a ubuntu ISO in a VM, so...
<qwebirc43178> also, as a feature request, i propose that "emacs" comes pre-loaded onto the next mythbuntu live-dvd release, so that emacs users like me don't have to keep installing emacs everytime we load the live-dvd.
<tgm4883> heh
<tgm4883> yea, that's not going to happen
<qwebirc43178> oh, ok.  so then the "text" "boot: " live-dvd prompt option just eliminates loading X altogher and just takes the user straight to the virtual termainal after the boot process completes?
<tgm4883> yes
<qwebirc43178> hmmm...  ;-(  why not?  aren't there enough emacs users out there to want that added on?  i guess it would have to be added onto the Ubuntu-based live-dvds which mythbuntu is based upon.
<tgm4883> no, we could add it here directly
<tgm4883> but you are literally the first person to ever ask for that
<qwebirc43178> oh, i see.  The reason i was asking is because I tend to run all commands from within emacs *shell* buffers so that I can easily save the entire *shell* buffer to file, once I'm done with the session.  can't really do that within a console virtual terminal.. (at least, I don't know how).  And I do many other things within emacs as well, its almost a application-level operating system for me.  ;-)
<tgm4883> well, all the commands would be in your bash history. And also you could run "script", which logs everything displayed on the terminal
<tgm4883> depending on what you're looking for
<qwebirc43178> right, the .bash_history does not save the stdin/stdout/sterr fromt each command.   and 'script', I remember using that along time ago.  it is a good option if emacs is compeltely unavailable/unfeasbile.  but of course, the console virtual terminal doesn't offer the rich editor features (full keybindings) emacs, and more importantly all of the limitless functionality provided with all of those elisp code, accessible via "M
<qwebirc43178> but now my next question, is since i'm looking into installing a TV tuner card into a very old machine which limited memory, and that machine only has PCI slots (no AGP, no PCIe), I wanted to know what is the best quality ATSC PCI tuner card there is (or ever was)...
<qwebirc43178> oh course, i mean best quality ATSC PCI tuner card that is actually supported by a linux kernel (drivers + firmware)...
<tgm4883> qwebirc43178: honestly, not sure. I'd recommend an HDHomerun though
<qwebirc43178> I cannot find HDHomerun listed under supported devices list at:  http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/ATSC_Devices .  Is it a PCI or USB, because if I recollect correctly, there are several models/versions of HD Homerun...  I didn't know they were supported under linux.
<tgm4883> qwebirc43178: they are ethernet
<tgm4883> oh hold up
<tgm4883> you wanted to just dd it
<tgm4883> yea, that's not going to work with that
<qwebirc43178> i'm not limited to 'dd' as long as there is another command-line commands for tuning/switching/dumping-stream-to-file.  i'm just not sure how that would work with a network device.  oh so, it would need its own IP address, and the stream is sent via IP?
<tgm4883> yea
<qwebirc43178> but there is also a dvb driver available for HDHomerun here... http://sourceforge.net/projects/dvbhdhomerun/  .  Does that mean HDhomerun can also connect via USB or something?
<tgm4883> Not that I know of
<qwebirc43178> I see, assuming that HDHomerun does not work as well with the dvb interface (and i prefer not to use a network device especially since I want to avoid any router modification and I want more fine-grained control using 'scan'/'azap'/'dd'), then if anybody had recommendations about the best quality PCI (not PCIe) device(s) for ATSC recordings, I would appreciate that input.
<qwebirc43178> I assume the best tuner device(s) would be PCI and not USB2, because even though PCI is obsolete and slow it is still a faster technology than USB2 (being internal as opposed to external), although I could be mistaken about that...
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-09-03
<jarnos> Can you make it default that subtitles are enabled? Can you add preference for the subtitle language?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-09-04
<jarnos> I installed  mythbuntu-lirc-generator to my frontend. Still I can't see any pre filled .lircrc. IIRC there was one, when I installed a complete system on another machine.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-09-06
<shiggitay> hi all... I have a question...
<shiggitay> I'd like to install Mythbuntu onto a computer that's currently a Hackintosh...
<shiggitay> ...and its MythTV install is sorta screwed up... I do have my sql database backed up though...
<shiggitay> my question is, under OS X I have my storage drives labeled a certain way... What are the ...consequences? of them not being named the same as they were when the DB was running previously?
<shiggitay> and how would I restore my DB properly on the newly installed MythBuntu?
<shiggitay> I hope I'm making sense to someone here
<tgm4883> shiggitay: There isn't an issue with how the drives are named
<tgm4883> shiggitay: with the way storage groups work, only a few things matter regarding that
<tgm4883> A) They need to be on a machine with the same hostname that they were on. This isn't 100% necessary, but would require an extra step during restore
<tgm4883> 2) They need to be at the same relative path. What I mean is that if your old install had the recordings group at /srv/mythtv/recordings/ and your new install has it at /new/place/for/recordings/ that will work fine as long as the recordings are in those directories and not in any subdirectories below that. You will need to run mythtv-setup though and point
<tgm4883> the storage group at the correct place
<tgm4883> III) You would restore the database with the mythtv datbase backup and restore scripts
<shiggitay> tgm4883, thanks, but I was able to restore and get back up to speed with my original setup :)
<jb^> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<pkuyken> What would cause my mythbuntu system to blank the screen after a while but not respond to keyboard, mouse, or remote?
<pkuyken> I know the system is still responsive, as I can switch to a different virtual console and kill the front end, then restart it. I just wish I didn't have to do that.
<tgm4883> pkuyken: how are you killing the frontend
<pkuyken> kill -9, as a last resort :(
<pkuyken> ps aux |grep front then find the front end and kill it.
<pkuyken> needless to say, this way is not acceptable to my non-technical wife. :)
<pkuyken> The other issue I'm having is getting the remote to work.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-09-05
<jarnos> Instruction at http://www.mythbuntu.org/upgrading do not work as for "Clean Install of Mythbuntu, keeping old database" in 16.04. sudo stop mythtv-backend does not apply anymore with systemd. I could stop the service by sudo systemctl stop mythtv-backend.service.
<jarnos> I am trying to restore database after doing clean install (upgrading).
<jarnos> May I just remove livetv recordings or are they somehow linked to database as well?
<jarnos> Or is is just enuogh to copy the recordings directory and use the script to restore the database backup?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-09-06
<mon_> Hi, I have a 14.04 server running php5-mysqlnd application and when trying to install mythweb it wants to drop the mysqlnd and install plain php5-mysql.  Can I install mythweb over the mysqlnd version?  is there a manual process apart from apt-get install?
<dmfrey> tgm4883: in 16.04, how do i shut off the screensaver. Every time the tv gets turned off, i can't get the FE interface to come back when the tv is turned back on and i have to ssh in and restart lightdm
<dmfrey> tgm4883: never mind, i found it. Not sure if that setting should be disabled by default, no screen saver instead of blank screen
<jarnos> I am having problems with mythbuntu 16.04.1
<tgm4883> jarnos: I'm about to head into a meeting, but what problems
<jarnos> If I run mythtv-setup, it prompts to stop mythbackend, but it does not do it.
<tgm4883> jarnos: does "/etc/init.d/mythtv-backend stop" not work anymore?
<jarnos> tgm4883, it worked (via systemd as it adverticed)
<jarnos> tgm4883, I have two remote frontends.
<jarnos> tgm4883, the other one does not play livetv and the other one shows only part of the channels.
<jarnos> Maybe searching channels again in backend will help. I restored database before.
<tgm4883> jarnos: I'd also check if there is a backend running on the remote frontend. Sounds like it might be connecting to that instead
<jarnos> tgm4883, I saw there was a secondary backend in one of them, but I removed the role already.
<jarnos> BTW SD 480 in channel info text is misleading as in Europe there is 576p SD PAL.
<jarnos> ^576i
<jarnos__> mythfrontend output tells: "GetEntryAt(-1) failed."
<jarnos__> "It appears that your backend may be misconfigured.  Check your backend logs to determine whether your inputs, lineups, channels, or storage configuration are reporting errors.  This issue is commonly caused by failing to complete all setup steps properly.  You may wish to review the documentation for mythtv-setup."
<jarnos__> Playback of recorded programs works fine. Only livetv is broken.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-09-07
<dmfrey> tgm4883: i got the screen saver shut off, but still hitting the issue if you turn off the tv, then turn it back on, there is no signal coming over hdmi
<dmfrey> any thoughts?
<dmfrey> i have to ssh in and restart lightdm in order to reestablish a connection
<dmfrey> i'm looking through the power saving options and none of that is enabled
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-09-09
<qwebirc9285> Is there a way that I can just download the ISO?
<SmallwoodDR82> http://www.mythbuntu.org/downloads
<qwebirc9285> Looks like I have to download as a Torrent, I would rather just download it.
<qwebirc9285> Is there a direct link?
<qwebirc9285> I am not sure what ZSYNC is.
<SmallwoodDR82> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/releases/16.04.1/release/
<SmallwoodDR82> .ISO is there
<qwebirc9285> Thanks!
<qwebirc9285> On that link it looks like the posted the samething twice in the same post. Or am I missing something
<qwebirc9285> Should I download one over the other?
<dmfrey> tgm4883: my solution was to put a minimal xorg.conf in place that turned off hotplugging on the hdmi channels
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-09-11
<qwebirc12270> Hey ! I don't know how using zsync : I downloaded the file and zsync program, but there is no URL line. Many thanks !
<qwebirc12270> Never mind...Changed my way, no problem. thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2017-09-05
<dmfrey> how can I resinstall the services api? very little seems to be working at the moment with v29
<dmfrey> this is xubuntu 16.04
<qwebirc23556> I had problems with MythTV, it asked for country and language. When I did that it crashed. Then I tried mythbuntu but I can't find MythTV. It complained about the graphics card but I don't think that was the reason. Can anyone help?
